# Carver ICB - die Aufbaustory



## Grinsekater (7. März 2013)

Vergangene Woche waren wir bei Carver in Mainz um Stefan Stark beim Aufbau des ersten Vorserien-ICB über die Schulter zu schauen. Wir hatten damals live vom Zusammenbau berichtet, hier kommen jetzt die Fotos, die Jens vor Ort gemacht hat.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel „*Carver ICB - die Aufbaustory*“ im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## the.lowrider (7. März 2013)

Richtig fette Fotoserie.
Zu geil, dass das Bild #27  mit "Mit Gefühl arbeiten!" kommentiert wurde... s. Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (7. März 2013)

Tankcycles, haha... sehr schön.
Schöne Fotos, freue mich schon auf die Probefahrt.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

Kam das jetzt so schnell damit der Benzinkanister seinen Rahmen montieren kann oder heißt das unsere sind auf dem Weg

Die Sicherrung der Hauptlagerschraube mit der "Madenschraube" ist garnet schlecht. Aber warum muß diese Hauptlagerschraube nur vorgespannt werden?

G.


----------



## Thiel (7. März 2013)

Toll gemacht!


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. März 2013)

Hauptlager ist gerade ein guter Stichpunkt.
Sehe ich das auf einen der ersten Bilder richtig, das eine Öffnung von Sattelrohr zum Gehäuse des Hauptlagers besteht?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich mal schauen wo man noch eine Ablaufbohrung anbringen kann.

 Kuka


----------



## Erdbomber (7. März 2013)

Viele Bilder, viel gut


----------



## Haop (7. März 2013)

@ the.lowrider: Genau das! habe ich auch gedacht


----------



## pillehille (7. März 2013)

vllt Alu-Adapterplatten für den Schraubstock verwenden.
Dann gibts keine Schäden am Rahmen/Lager


----------



## Thiel (7. März 2013)

pillehille schrieb:


> vllt Alu-Adapterplatten für den Schraubstock verwenden.
> Dann gibts keine Schäden am Rahmen/Lager



Du musst nur lesen und genauer hinschauen.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. März 2013)

pillehille schrieb:


> vllt Alu-Adapterplatten für den Schraubstock verwenden.
> Dann gibts keine Schäden am Rahmen/Lager



Das ist das kleinere Übel.Ich weiß von den massenweise gerissenen Schmiedeteilen am Votec VFR das auch der Herr Stark entwickelt hat,von daher steh ich diesem Bike skeptisch gegenüber.
Bin gespannt wieviel Stück da so verkauft werden,m.M. nach haben Versender wie YT o. Canyon bei weitem durchdachtere Bikes als diese Kompromisskiste von den "ICB-Experten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (7. März 2013)

Sitzt Carver eigentlich beim Fahrrad-Franz in Mainz?


----------



## Vagant (7. März 2013)

...mal ganz abgesehen vom Projekt und vom bike :
Großes Lob an den Fotografen !


----------



## edwardje (7. März 2013)

Einfach viel  und viel schöner als so'ne klumpen metal von nicolai.


----------



## vitaminc (7. März 2013)

Runde 2 zu N vs. ICB eröffnet


----------



## derSilas (7. März 2013)

Auch wenn ich Schläge riskiere (und der Artikel echt nice ist): Wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnte, wär mir das Werkzeug lieber als das Werkstück.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. März 2013)

Geile Bilder! Teile-Porno pur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (7. März 2013)

Uff, der "untere" Hinterbau (Kettenstreben) ist mit so vielen Sollbruchstellen an kritischen Positionen versehen, dass ich jedem nur raten kann, sich gleich mal einen "auf Vorrat" zu bestellen.


----------



## rallleb (7. März 2013)

Anselm, ich denke du meinst die 2 laschen wo auf einem Bild der gelbe Keil drin steckt?
Da bekomm ich auch Angst....


----------



## garbel (7. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Uff, der "untere" Hinterbau (Kettenstreben) ist mit so vielen Sollbruchstellen an kritischen Positionen versehen, dass ich jedem nur raten kann, sich gleich mal einen "auf Vorrat" zu bestellen.





rallleb schrieb:


> Anselm, ich denke du meinst die 2 laschen wo auf einem Bild der gelbe Keil drin steckt?
> Da bekomm ich auch Angst....



Ich wollts auch grad schreiben... Ganz schön dünn da hinten


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. März 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Zum "Vorspannen" der Hauptlagerwelle:
Es wird nicht wirklich vorgespannt, sondern einfach nur vorsichtig die Welle angezogen, bis das Spiel elimiert ist. Hintergrund dieser Lösung ist die Möglichkeit die Lager bei Anzeichen von Verschleiss noch mal nachstellen zu können. Dabei werden letztendlich nur die Lagerinnenringe gegen die Außenringe verspannt. Das Yoke ist dafür ausreichend elastisch.
Das entspricht natürlich nicht einem klassischem Lageraufbau wie es in der Vorlesung gelehrt wird... allerdings haben die Belastungen auch nichts mit den Anforderungen zu tun, für die so ein Lager ursprünglich ausgelegt ist (nur kleine Winkelbewegungen kombiniert mit schlagartigen Belastungen).

Anbindung Horst-Link:
Der Gedanke hier war es ein unnötiges Anschweißteil zu eliminieren, in der Praxis reißt ein Rahmen fast immer an einer Schweißnaht. Natürlich ist das Rohr in diesem Bereich extrem endverdickt auf über 3mm(!) Wandstärke. Spezi hat oder hatte soviel ich weiß eine ähnliche Lösung.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## kopis (7. März 2013)

der Horstlink an der Kettenstrebe macht mir auch Sorgen :-( Bin gespannt wie lange die Kettenstrebe hält! Ich werde es sehen und hoffe es geht nicht so weiter wie bei Jü´s Fanes !


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Zum "Vorspannen" der Hauptlagerwelle:
> Es wird nicht wirklich vorgespannt, sondern einfach nur vorsichtig die Welle angezogen, bis das Spiel elimiert ist. Hintergrund dieser Lösung ist die Möglichkeit die Lager bei Anzeichen von Verschleiss noch mal nachstellen zu können. Dabei werden letztendlich nur die Lagerinnenringe gegen die Außenringe verspannt. Das Yoke ist dafür ausreichend elastisch.
> Das entspricht natürlich nicht einem klassischem Lageraufbau wie es in der Vorlesung gelehrt wird... allerdings haben die Belastungen auch nichts mit den Anforderungen zu tun, für die so ein Lager ursprünglich ausgelegt ist (nur kleine Winkelbewegungen kombiniert mit schlagartigen Belastungen).



Das heißt der Ansatz der Hauptlagerachse am Gewindeende hat keine praktische Bedeutung. 
Das heißt wiederum man könnte selber mit genauen Passscheiben einen klassischen Lageraufbau für Industrielager herstellen

Weißt du wie genau die Toleranz des Durchmesser der Achse, zur Passung des Lagers, gefertigt ist?
Und aus welchem Material ist sie eigentlich?...ist irgendwie durch die schwarze Oberfläche nicht wirklich zu erkennen.

G.


----------



## kopis (7. März 2013)

...aber ich freu mich riiiiiiiiesig auf die Kiste und hoffe der März wäre schon rum  tolle Bilder die Lust auf mehr machen !!!!!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das heißt der Ansatz der Hauptlagerachse am Gewindeende hat keine praktische Bedeutung.
> Das heißt wiederum man könnte selber mit genauen Passscheiben einen klassischen Lageraufbau für Industrielager herstellen
> 
> Weißt du wie genau die Toleranz des Durchmesser der Achse, zur Passung des Lagers, gefertigt ist?
> ...



Die Achse ist mit h7 angegeben, die Lagesitze haben eine P7-Toleranz. Die Breite der "Gabel" vom Yoke ist mit 0,0/+0.2mm angegeben (recht grob im + wegen der Montierbarkeit). Die Achse ist gefertigt aus AL6061 hartanodisiert.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ich mach mal ne ganz grobe FEA von der Horstlink-Anbindung, aber da der Max das Ding bisher nicht zerstört hat mache ich mir wenig Gedanken


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. März 2013)

super bilder!


----------



## MalcolmX (7. März 2013)

Dass ein ungeübterer Fahrer einen Rahmen im Endeffekt oft stärker belasten kann, ist aber schon eine altbekannte Tatsache.

Ich finde das Bike wirklcih gelungen, halte aber die Philosophie ala "bei dem einen Profitester hat es eh gehalten" für gefährlich.
Da ist es mir schon lieber, es wird eine Vorserie von ein paar zig Testern durchgerattert, und dann kommt ein ausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt.
Aber das kann man für 1000? incl. Dämpfer wohl auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L.Fignon84 (7. März 2013)

Der Horst Link sieht wirklich sehr filigran aus.
Da werden sie wohl nachbessern müssen.
Früher oder später,man wird sehen.
Das Postmount/Ausfallende sieht auch sehr am Limit konstruiert aus.
Ansonsten ein schickes Teil.


----------



## Tob1as (7. März 2013)

Oh mein Gott was für Spezialisten hier rummaulen.

Haben gerade das 1te mal nen Horstlink gesehen und glauben wohl niemand hätte sich dabei was gedacht.

Jetzt mal ehrlich - als ob man einfach so sehen könnte ob die Dimensionierung richtig gewählt wurde.

Naja, wenn es Probleme gibt denke ich mal auf jeden Fall an anderer Stelle


----------



## Anselm_X (7. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Anbindung Horst-Link:
> Der Gedanke hier war es ein unnötiges Anschweißteil zu eliminieren, in der Praxis reißt ein Rahmen fast immer an einer Schweißnaht. Natürlich ist das Rohr in diesem Bereich extrem endverdickt auf über 3mm(!) Wandstärke. Spezi hat oder hatte soviel ich weiß eine ähnliche Lösung.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



@alle ICB-Biker:
Zwar sind Fernanalysen schwierig und ich habe die Teile weder gesehen noch in der Hand gehabt. Trotzdem möchte ich Euch folgende "Mahnung" mit auf den Weg geben: Achtet unbedingt darauf, dass die Bolzen der Horstlink-Lagerung lateral kein Spiel bekommen. Am besten bei der Montage gut festdrehen und mit mittelfestem Kleber sichern. Wird der Bolzen "locker", werden mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Bohrungen in den Kettenstreben ausschlagen. (Die Lagerbuchsen halten m. M. nach erheblich länger).

 @stefan: FE-Analyse ist gut, allerdings etwas spät 
Und noch etwas: Der Max ist kein Maßstab. Der wiegt geschätzte 68 Kilo und ist ziemlich geschmeidig unterwegs. Lass mal einen 110 kg Boliden mit Holzhackerstil zwei Tage damit im Bikepark heizen. Wenn danach noch alles gut ist, will ich nix gesagt haben.

Trotzdem geiles Teil, Kompliment. Die Ausführung könnte aber noch an der einen oder anderen Ecke besser werden.

Bikergrüße,
Anselm


----------



## kopis (7. März 2013)

@stefan,

hält der Dämpferbolzen an der Wippe die Biegebelastung aus? Sieht sehr lang aus. Das yt tues eines Freundes hat genau dort alle 3-4 Wochen mit einem verbogenen Bolzen zu kämpfen...ist echt nervig!


----------



## Ketchyp (7. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> . Lass mal einen 110 kg Boliden mit Holzhackerstil zwei Tage damit im Bikepark heizen.



Melde mich freiwillig - für irgendwas muss ja das Gewicht gut sein!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Trotzdem geiles Teil, Kompliment. Die Ausführung könnte aber noch an der einen oder anderen Ecke besser werden.
> 
> ...



Merci für das Lob 

Was die Ausführung betrifft möchte ich mal Liteville als gutes Beispiel nennen (zumindest was diesen Aspekt betrifft):
Die Jungs verfeinern ihre Rahmen immer weiter, anstatt alle zwei Jahre was Neues auf den Markt zu werfen. So muss das laufen! Ich hatte auch schon wieder zig Ideen, als ich das Muster in den Fingern hatte


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. März 2013)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Melde mich freiwillig - für irgendwas muss ja das Gewicht gut sein!



Heb auch die Hand!!! pffff  

Trotzdem sieht das Bike Hammer lecker aus. Wie es sich wohl fährt?! Wenn es hält was es verspricht wird wohl nächsten Winter ein neues fällig....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. März 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> @_stefan_,
> 
> hält der Dämpferbolzen an der Wippe die Biegebelastung aus? Sieht sehr lang aus. Das yt tues eines Freundes hat genau dort alle 3-4 Wochen mit einem verbogenen Bolzen zu kämpfen...ist echt nervig!



Es sollten auf jeden Fall durchgehende Buchsen verwender werden... bei mittig geteilten Buchsen kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es bei harter Fahrweise zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## Michael_MTB (7. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark
was wiegt der rahmen jetzt nun eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (7. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Merci für das Lob
> 
> Was die Ausführung betrifft möchte ich mal Liteville als gutes Beispiel nennen (zumindest was diesen Aspekt betrifft):
> Die Jungs verfeinern ihre Rahmen immer weiter, anstatt alle zwei Jahre was Neues auf den Markt zu werfen. So muss das laufen! Ich hatte auch schon wieder zig Ideen, als ich das Muster in den Fingern hatte


Kann man auch anders sehen: Die haben mind. 6 Evolutionsstufen gebraucht, bis sie endlich da angekommen sind, wo Trek, Speci & Co. schon vorher waren. 

Ja, nee, kann gut verstehen was Du meinst. Aber fahre nicht Deinen Sales- & Marketing-Kollegen in die Parade, die mögen solche Aussagen gar nicht...


----------



## nuts (7. März 2013)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> was wiegt der rahmen jetzt nun eigentlich?



3,25kg in Größe M mit der Hinterachse und Dämpferschrauben, ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Nill (7. März 2013)

Sehr geile Fotosession 

Ich glaube diese Bild beschreibt das Gefühl am besten wenn man (egal welchen) seinen neuen Rahmen bekommt. ! Klasse ! Bin gespannt auf die unzähligen Varianten der Kiste. Von CC,AM, (e)NDuro, XC, ATB über light Fr  . Also hoffentlich etwas mit Radfahren.


----------



## arise (7. März 2013)

@stark  die rautenförmigen oberrohre scheinen dir zu gefallen !


----------



## jan84 (7. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Kann man auch anders sehen: Die haben mind. 6 Evolutionsstufen gebraucht, bis sie endlich da angekommen sind, wo Trek, Speci & Co. schon vorher waren. [...]



Da kann der Ingenieur noch so gut sein, durch die pure Masse - auch gerade von höherpreisigen Bikes - haben die "Großen" einfach nen Vorteil, was so Dinge wie Haltbarkeit angeht. Die bekommen über die Jahre absolut halt viel mehr Schadensfälle in die Finger wie nen kleiner Hersteller...

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Achse ist mit h7 angegeben, die Lagesitze haben eine P7-Toleranz. Die Breite der "Gabel" vom Yoke ist mit 0,0/+0.2mm angegeben (recht grob im + wegen der Montierbarkeit). Die Achse ist gefertigt aus AL6061 hartanodisiert.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Jetzt wo ich die Antwort les, glaub genau das Thema hatten wir schonmal und du hattest es schonmal wo geschrieben
Sprich es ist sehr genau vorgegeben und kann bei Toleranzausnutzung "recht" straff gehen. Wie ists denn bei dir reingefluppt?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. März 2013)

Die kettenstrebengeschichte, die bereits vorhandene neue ideeen und die maxi-test aussagen klingen jetzt nicht sooo vertrauenserweckend


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. März 2013)

Aaaaaaaaalso... die grobe FEA ist fertig:

Die Richtung der Kraftvektors ist ganz klar, da an der Kettenstrebe nur an den Lagerstellen Krafteinleitungspunkte sind hier können keine Momente übertragen werden, damit ist die Kettenstrebe quasi ein "Zug-/Druckstab". Hier habe ich 2500N für eine Lagerstelle angenommen (aufgerundet zur Gesamtkraft aus der Linkage-Datei, siehe Bild). Hier werden natürlich keine Seitenkräfte berücksichtigt... dafür habe ich einfach mal 250N Seitenkraft an der Lagerstelle mit eingebaut.

DAS ALLES IST JETZT MAL AUF DIE SCHNELLE GEMACHT UND HAT KEINEN ERNSTHAFTEN ANSPRUCH AUF PERFEKTION! Es geht nur darum, eine Vorstellung der Dimensionen zu bekommen.
Normalerweise müsste man den Hinterbau MIT Achse/Nabe als komplettes Teil betrachten... die Diskussion ging aber um das Horstlink, dafür sollte es erstmal reichen. Wenns mich packt mache ich vielleicht noch mal ne aufwändigere FEA.

Hier die Grundlage zur Lastannahme:




Hier das Ergebnis... es ist eine Mehrkörper-FEA. Die Achse ist also nicht mit der Strebe "verbacken"... wir wollten ja wissen, was an der Kontaktfläche passiert. Dort sind die Spannungen wie man sehen kann sehr gering.





Bin leider kein FEA-Profi... wenn jemandem allzu grobe Fehler auffallen sind wir natürlich alle für Tipps dankbar.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Man kanns hier schlecht erkennen, in meinem Fotoalbum sind die Bilder besser.
EDIT 2: Die 2500N haben natürlich einen leichten Winkel zur Strebe (wegen dem OFfset, dass durchs Yoke entsteht), damit der Kraftvektor auch durch den vorderen Lagerpunkt geht.
EDIT 3: Die Spannungssensoren habe ich einfach mal wild im relevanten Bereich gesetzt um die groben Dimensionen zu indizieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die kettenstrebengeschichte, die bereits vorhandene neue ideeen und die maxi-test aussagen klingen jetzt nicht sooo vertrauenserweckend



Das ist in meinen Augen Quatsch... jeder Konstrukteur, den ich kenne hat sofort neue Ideen, wenn er sein Produkt in den Fingern hat!

Was die Kettenstrebe betrifft => siehe FEA


----------



## Anselm_X (7. März 2013)

@stefan: Na, sieht doch ganz gut aus!


----------



## Anselm_X (7. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Habe die FE-Analyse noch einmal genauer betrachtet und die Kräfte kommen mir verdächtig klein vor.
Bin aber wegen akuter Übermüdung des Denkens nicht mehr ganz mächtig.
Frage: Was passiert beim Zusammenwirken von Quer- und Aufwärtskräften? Also z. B. beim Anwendungsfall "Einfedern bei gleichzeitigem Kurvenschreddern".
Ich würde an Eurer Stelle am Horstlink keinen durchgehenden Lagerbolzen verbauen, sondern eine Lagerachse mit Muttergewinde einsetzen. Diese Achse kann dann von den Außenseiten der Kettenstreben mit zwei Schrauben festgeknallt werden und stützt das offene Ende der Streben zusätzlich ab. Auch die Gefahr des Mitdrehens kann dadurch minimiert werden.
Allerdings wird die Montage unkomfortabler: Man muss die Achse durch die Lagerbuchse stecken und die Einheit komplett in den Horst-Link einfädeln...


----------



## Forcierer. (7. März 2013)

ich finde die verbauten lager an allen drehpunkten zu klein dimensioniert. spart zwar gewicht, dafür kann man alle 3 monate lager tauschen (zumindest bei artgerechtem einsatz.)


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2013)

Na dan bin ich je gespannt wieviel das Finish der Serienversion besser ist, DAS Teil hätt ich schneller wieder eingepackt als es aus dem Karton kam... man man

Bei schon angeschlagenen Lagern die innere Lagerschale gegen den Rest verspannen?!? Wie lange soll das Lager es denn dann noch machen? Das hält doch maximal von 12 bis Mitternacht. Sorry aber wem will man sowas denn verkaufen.

Wie gut das es Firmen gibt, die eine Lagerung klassisch aufbauen, und dadurch sogar lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Lager geben.


----------



## Pintie (7. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Ich würde an Eurer Stelle am Horstlink keinen durchgehenden Lagerbolzen verbauen, sondern eine Lagerachse mit Muttergewinde einsetzen.



Das hätte ich gerne mal gezeichnet...

Muttergewinde = ?

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe stelle ich mir da ne Menge Materialstärke vor. Und das an einer Stelle wo gerne mal ein anderes Bauteil ist (nennt man Kette).

Denke da die Konstruktionsregel Nummer 1. "Wo ein Bauteil ist soll kein anderes sein"



Anselm_X schrieb:


> Diese Achse kann dann von den Außenseiten der Kettenstreben mit zwei Schrauben festgeknallt werden und stützt das offene Ende der Streben zusätzlich ab. Auch die Gefahr des Mitdrehens kann dadurch minimiert werden.



bin auch müde deshalb verstehe ichs ab diesem Zitat doch nicht mehr. Und beim Wort fest knallen schießen mir immer Bilder von abgebrochenen Schrauben und ausgerissenen Gewinden durch den Kopf. Leider verwendet nicht jeder einen Drehmoment Schlüssel - und wenn doch gibt es auch da Helden (Klick + 90° usw..)


Edith meint: Ich finde es schon interessant wie viele hier ablästern und Klug*******rn bevor es einer kaputt gemacht hat. Wartet doch erst mal ab... 
Und warum jetzt plötzlich die Kommentare kommen. Hab mir die Lagerung schon in den 3d PDFs angeschaut. Da konnte man ja sogar schon nachlesen welche Lager genau verbaut sind. Und wenn so ein Gleitlager wirklich nicht mehr richtig läuft... für die paar cent und 5 min reichts dann auch noch. Könnte 20 Bikes aus dem stand aufzählen die kleinere und schlechtere Lager haben und sich enduro nennen...


----------



## Anselm_X (7. März 2013)

@Merlin: Ich habe die Horstlink-Lagerung nur auf den Fotos gesehen. So wie ich es interpretiere, sollen sich die Messingbuchsen um den Lagerbolzen drehen. Der Lagerbolzen hat ein Innengewinde (=Mutterngewinde) und wird von der Gegenseite mit einer Schraube gehalten.

Möglich ist aber auch folgender Denkfehler meinerseits: Die Messingbuchsen sind in Wirklichkeit starr und die Kunststofflager drehen sich. Dann bin ich auf dem Holzweg und die Messingbuchsen übernehmen den Part meiner Lagerachse.

Aber nochmal zurück zu Deinem Verständnisproblem: Die von mir vorgeschlagene Lagerachse wäre nichts anderes als ein Stück Rohr mit einem durchgehenden Innengewinde. Dieses Rohr läßt sich bzgl. Außendurchmesser und Länge exakt bearbeiten. Man steckt sie durch das Lager und verschraubt sie mit zwei Schrauben fest mit der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Fusionrider (7. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei schon angeschlagenen Lagern die innere Lagerschale gegen den Rest verspannen?!? Wie lange soll das Lager es denn dann noch machen? Das hält doch maximal von 12 bis Mitternacht. Sorry aber wem will man sowas denn verkaufen.



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Bei einer angestellten Lagerung (z.B. Steuersatz) werden die Lager axial vorgespannt, um bei einer radialen Last zu gewährleisten, dass möglichst viele Kugeln belastet werden und nicht die Last von ein paar wenigen Kugeln getragen werden muss. Dies bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass eine angestellte Lagerung wesentlich höhere Lasten ertragen kann, als dies bei einer Fest-Los- oder schwimmenden Lagerung der Fall ist. 
Hier wird jetzt ein einfaches Rillenkugellager leicht! axial vorgespannt, was einen ähnlichen Effekt haben sollte und deshalb die Lebensdauer zunimmt, solange man es natürlich nicht mit der axialen Vorspannung übertreibt.
So verstehe ich das zumindest. Wer mehr weiß darf mich gerne verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (7. März 2013)

da dürfte man erkennen wie es gemacht ist.

die Hohlschraube ist also praktisch durchgehend.

die Lagerliste hatte ich in einem Thread mal gepostet.
und das 3d PDF gabs auch irgendwo. sonst auf pm


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2013)

Soweit so richtig, das Problem ist nur, dass wenn man schon Spiel im Hinterbau merkt, sowohl Kugeln als auch Käfig merklich geschädigt sein müssen. Dadurch verspanne ich das Lager anstatt es vorzuspannen.

Zumal ich sowieso nie kapieren werde, warum man "falsche" Lager einbaut. Die paar Cent zu sparen macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Rillenkugellager mit Käfig sind für schnelle Rotationen gebaut worden, vollrollige Lager dagegen haben, durch die gegenläufige Rotation der Kugeln und die daraus entstehende Reibung, Probleme bei schneller Rotation können allerdings wesentlich höhere Lasten vertragen. Daher der einzig sinnvolle Weg...

Aber ich muß solche Bikes ja nicht kaufen...die Fanes ist in dieser Beziehung genau so ein Sack Nüsse... aber bei Fahrrädern ist ja alles anders  Komisch nur das das Ergebnis immer das Gleiche bleibt.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> @_Merlin_: Ich habe die Horstlink-Lagerung nur auf den Fotos gesehen. So wie ich es interpretiere, sollen sich die Messingbuchsen um den Lagerbolzen drehen. Der Lagerbolzen hat ein Innengewinde (=Mutterngewinde) und wird von der Gegenseite mit einer Schraube gehalten.
> 
> Möglich ist aber auch folgender Denkfehler meinerseits: Die Messingbuchsen sind in Wirklichkeit starr und die Kunststofflager drehen sich. Dann bin ich auf dem Holzweg und die Messingbuchsen übernehmen den Part meiner Lagerachse.



Die zweite Variante ist die richtige  Das Lager besteht aus den Gleitelementen, die in die Druckstreben eingepresst werden, und aus der Messingbuchse, die beim Festschrauben in der Kettenstrebe geklemmt wird.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaalso... die grobe FEA ist fertig:
> 
> Die Richtung der Kraftvektors ist ganz klar, da an der Kettenstrebe nur an den Lagerstellen Krafteinleitungspunkte sind hier können keine Momente übertragen werden, damit ist die Kettenstrebe quasi ein "Zug-/Druckstab". Hier habe ich 2500N für eine Lagerstelle angenommen (aufgerundet zur Gesamtkraft aus der Linkage-Datei, siehe Bild). Hier werden natürlich keine Seitenkräfte berücksichtigt... dafür habe ich einfach mal 250N Seitenkraft an der Lagerstelle mit eingebaut.
> 
> ...




1) Also wenns n Schlag seitlich aufs Rad gibt, dann verwindet sich dein Hinterbau und ins Lager wird dadurch ein Moment eingeleitet. Wie hoch dieses ist kann man schwer sagen, da sich alles verformt. Eigentlich muesste man den gesamten Hinterbau komplett analysieren. Und solch ein Drehmoment um die Laengsachse der Strebe wuerde in einer ziemlich unguenstigen Belastungsrichtung fuer die Lagergabel liegen.

2) Wie gross sind die Elemente?

3) Warum werden die Spannungen auf Knoten verschmiert? Man sollte sich normalerweise die Elementspannungen anschauen, da erstens die Spannung eine Elementgroesse ist und zweitens diese Spannungen normalerweise hoeher liegen als Knotenspannungen.

Mehr kann ich jetzt vom kurz drueberschauen nicht erkennen, ist aber auch nur n Bild, da sieht man leider eh nicht alles.


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. März 2013)

Das schaltauge sollte mit viel fett (keine montagepaste) verbaut und vorm ersten "richtigen" festziehen immer wieder angezogen und gelöst werden, sonst ist die schraube schnell rund


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> .... jeder Konstrukteur, den ich kenne hat sofort neue Ideen, wenn er sein Produkt in den Fingern...



Glaub ich dir. 
Indem du von neuen ideeen, =meist verbesserungen, öffentlich sprichst bevor das erste bike ausgeliefert wurde, so wäre mir als ich käufer gleich wieder ein teil der freude genommen...
Will sagen: man gibt preis: es hätte besser realisiert werden können (bevor auslieferung einer ersten charge). Ich würd mir als käufer die frage stellen: ist das produkt richtig durchdacht worden?


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2013)

Echt tolle Bilder, geiler Rahmen aber schlechte Lagermontage!

Ich schrumpfe meine Lager mittlerweile nur noch auf, kein Kraftaufwand und keine Verspannung und auch kein zerstörter Lagersitz, nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Die zweite Variante ist die richtige  Das Lager besteht aus den Gleitelementen, die in die Kettenstreben eingepresst werden, und aus der Messingbuchse, die beim Festschrauben in der Kettenstrebe geklemmt wird.



Ja, so sehe ich das auch...was anderes würd mir auch nicht dazu einfallen.

G.


----------



## inverted (8. März 2013)

Wer weiß, wie lang andere Rahmen bei Max halten (zum Teil keinen Tag), der wird dem ICB voll vertrauen. Denke die Kettenstrebenlösung fällt in die Kategorie "einfach aber genial", und weil es so unkompliziert ist, und irgendwie zu schön um wahr zu sein, steht man dem ganzen etwas skeptisch gegenüber. 

Als Vergleich kann man ja einfach Norm-Bauteile, stichwort Gabelköpfe http://www.maedler.de/product/produ...52-gabelkoepfe/gabelkoepfe-din-71752-verzinkt heranziehen und die Belastbarkeit anschauen. Der im Link ist aus Stahl, gibt für die aus Alu auf die schnelle leider keine zulässigen Belastbarkeiten. Man sollte noch dazusagen, das Mädler normalerweise eine Sicherheit von 5 rechnet, bei gleicher Abmessung wäre der aus Stahl also ziemlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (8. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Die zweite Variante ist die richtige  Das Lager besteht aus den Gleitelementen, die in die Kettenstreben eingepresst werden, und aus der Messingbuchse, die beim Festschrauben in der Kettenstrebe geklemmt wird.



Danke, hätte ich selbst drauf kommen müssen, war aber gestern Abend etwas "brainwashed". Allerdings werden die DU-Buchsen in die Druckstreben bzw. die Ausfallenden eingesetzt, nicht in die Kettenstreben.

VG, Anselm


----------



## HTWolfi (8. März 2013)

Ich weiß, so eine Team-Zusammensetzung wie im Bild #1 ist mittlerweile _normal_

2 × Konstrukteur
3 × Design
3 × Produktmarketing (PM)
Ich würde mir ein anderes Verteilungsverhältnis zu den einzelnen Funktionsbereichen wünschen.  
Die aktuelle Diskussion spricht auch dafür


----------



## mpmarv (8. März 2013)

Sehr geil! 

Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von dem Projekt!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich weiß, so eine Team-Zusammensetzung wie im Bild #1 ist mittlerweile _normal_
> 
> 2 × Konstrukteur
> 3 × Design
> ...



Wieso Verteilungsverhältnis ändern? Ich seh da locker 4 Stellen die man ganz streichen kann

G.


----------



## Pintie (8. März 2013)

Nochmal wegen der Lagerung:

Infos zu den Igus Gleitlagern im Horst Link hier:

Das 3d PDF in dem man sich alles anschauen kann und auch die LAger genau drin sind hier

Habe mal alle Lagertypen im PDF zusammengefasst siehe Anhang.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieso Verteilungsverhältnis ändern? Ich seh da locker 4 Stellen die man ganz streichen kann



Hmm 3* PM und 1* Design?


----------



## nuts (8. März 2013)

Wollte nur erwähnen, dass PM für Produkt Management steht. Marketing gibt es meines Wissens nach bei Carver nicht als eigene Stelle. 

Die 3 Produktmanager sind durchaus nötig, sie spezifizieren meines Wissens nach Jahr für Jahr über 500 verschiedene Modelle, koordinieren die Produktion, die Montage, die Distribution.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (8. März 2013)

Produktmanager, das ist etwas anderes als Produktmarketing!

(änderung: war nicht schnell genug)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm 3* PM und 1* Design?




Dann kommt sowas wie bei der BFO raus

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Wollte nur erwähnen, dass PM für Produkt Management steht. Marketing gibt es meines Wissens nach bei Carver nicht als eigene Stelle.
> 
> Die 3 Produktmanager sind durchaus nötig, sie spezifizieren meines Wissens nach Jahr für Jahr über 500 verschiedene Modelle, koordinieren die Produktion, die Montage, die Distribution.



Nuts, fang jetzt net an ernst zu werden. Das zieht immer Unmengen von Beiträgen hinter sich her

G.


----------



## Pintie (8. März 2013)

Man sollte wirklich mal eine Funktion einführen um die eigenen Beiträge als Ironie oder Sarkasmus usw zu markieren...

Das es Produkt Manager braucht ist klar... 
Die Marketing Jungs und Mädels sind halt oft eher gut für Unterhaltung. Bei denen ist es halt oft andersherum. Man denkt die meinen das nicht ernst - tun sie aber.


Fazit:


4 × Konstrukteur
1 × Design
1 × Produktmanager
1 × Kaffeemaschine
1 × Grillmeister
1 × Admin (sperrt Youtube usw und beantwortet Forums fragen )
sind dann auch 9


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Man sollte wirklich mal eine Funktion einführen um die eigenen Beiträge als Ironie oder Sarkasmus usw zu markieren...
> 
> Das es Produkt Manager braucht ist klar...
> Die Marketing Jungs und Mädels sind halt oft eher gut für Unterhaltung. Bei denen ist es halt oft andersherum. Man denkt die meinen das nicht ernst - tun sie aber.
> ...




Ist das nicht bei Nicolai so ...zumindest suggeriert das Marketing (was wohl einer der Produktmanager übernimmt) das so 

G.


----------



## foreigner (8. März 2013)

Also, mal meinen Senf, zu den von einigen angesprochenen "Problemzonen".
Den Horst-Link sehe ich als unproblematisch. Schaut euch mal andere Bikes an, da haben die äußeren Laschen auch nicht mehr als 3mm. Der Unterschied ist, dass das da irgenwelche CNC Teile sind, die mit der Kettenstrebe verschweißt sind. Nur, dass da dann an Kettenstreben mit oft recht geringer Wandstärke noch ein Teil geschweißt wird. An den Kettenstreben direkt neben der Schweißnaht kommt es dann viel eher zu Problemen und Brüchen. Weshalb jetzt erst FEA, wundert mich allerdings schon.

Dass man das Lager Spielfrei ziehen kann ("vorspannen") finde ich bei der Anwendung wesentlich geschickter, als der klassische Lageraufbau. Wie Stefan völlig richtig erwähnt hat, ist die Anwendung im Frahrradrahmen keine normale, für die Wälzlager konstruiert sind. Im Maschinenbau würde man für sowas immer Gleitlager nehmen, am besten hydrostatische. Das geht bei der Anwendung natürlich nicht.
Bei der kurzen stoßartigen Belastung, die am Fahrrad vorkommt macht sich das geringe Spiel einer normalen Ausführung sicherlich schlechter, als eine geringe Vorspannung. Leichtes Spiel erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Pittingbildung. Und die ist (außer es korrodiert), der einzig Grund, weshalb am Hinterbau Lager kaputt gehen. Eine leichte (!) Vorspannung erhöht zwar den Lagerverschleiß, aber klassischer Lagerverschleiß ist nicht der Grund, weshalb man am Hinterbau die Lager tauschen muss. Das ist immer Pittingbildung. Habe ich noch nie anders gesehen.



El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 3) Warum werden die Spannungen auf Knoten verschmiert? Man sollte sich normalerweise die Elementspannungen anschauen, da erstens die Spannung eine Elementgroesse ist und zweitens diese Spannungen normalerweise hoeher liegen als Knotenspannungen.


 
Das sehe ich eigentlich auch so.


----------



## 0rcus (8. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen der Lagerung:
> 
> Infos zu den Igus Gleitlagern im Horst Link hier:
> 
> ...




Die verbauten Lager aus Iglidur J sind spitze. Ich fahre an meinem V.FR die Huber Buchsen, die eine Kombi aus hartanodisiertem Alu und iglidur J Gleitlager sind. Danach war ich so angetan, dass ich die Nadelhülsen am Hinterbau meines V.FR (Verbindungen zwischen Kettenstrebe/Sattelstrebe und Sattelstrebe/Wippe) ebenfalls gegen Gleitlager getauscht habe. An vier Lagerpunkten -nämlich die, an denen nur eine ganz kleine Drehbewegung stattfindet -sitzen nun also statt Nadelhülsen Gleitlager. Als Wellenmaterial dient Edelstahl. 

Die Gleitlager machen bei solchen kleinen Drehbewegungen einen wesentlich besseren Job als Kugel- oder Nadellager. Die Kräfte werden von Gleitlagern besser aufgenommen und bei kleinen Drehbewegungen hat man nicht das Problem, dass das Fett im Lager (das braucht man hier gar nicht) sicht nicht mehr verteilen kann und dann Metall auf Metall läuft quasi ohne Schmierung. Gleitlager sind also gerade für den Horstlink (und je nach Rahmenkonstruktion für die Verbindung von Wippe/Sattelstrebe) viel eher geeignet als Kugel- oder Nadellager. Deswegen habe ich mich bei der Rahmendiskussion schon so vehement für diese Art der Lagerung eingesetzt  Außerdem sind sie wesentlich leichter, benötigen weniger Bauraum und sind billiger. Die Teile gibt es schon für ein paar Cent. 

Zur Lebensdauer: An meinem V.Fr halten die Plastiklager am Dämpfer seit fast zwei Jahren. Die Lager an der Verbindungstelle Wippe/Sattelstrebe sind seit 1 1/2 Jahren drin und laufen immer noch einwandfrei. Das Lager im Horstlink habe ich nach einem Jahr getauscht, weil sie leichtes Spiel hatten. Das Nadellager an der gleichen Stelle war nach drei Monaten jedes Mal total im Arsch. An meinem zweiten Rad (Kona Coiler von 2007) waren serienmäßig Gleitlager für die Verbindung von Kettenstrebe und Sattelstrebe verwendet worden. Die Lager halten nun schon seit 6 Jahren. Als Welle dient auch hier Edelstahl. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, aus welchem Material die Lagerbuchsen sind und die Belastung ist auch eine andere, da das Kona ein abgestützer Eingelenker ist.


----------



## Hasenpfote (8. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Wollte nur erwÃ¤hnen, dass PM fÃ¼r Produkt Management steht. Marketing gibt es meines Wissens nach bei Carver nicht als eigene Stelle.



Machen wir den Ententest: Quakt wie eine Ente, watschelt wie eine Ente, schwimmt wie eine Ente: Es IST eine Ente. 

â_Nimm einmal an, du siehst einen Vogel auf einem FarmgelÃ¤nde  herumwatscheln. Dieser Vogel hat keine Beschriftung, auf der âEnteâ  steht. Doch dieser Vogel sieht sicherlich so aus wie eine Ente. Als er  zum Teich geht, bemerkst du auÃerdem, dass er so schwimmt wie eine Ente.  Dann Ã¶ffnet er seinen Schnabel und quakt auch genauso: Nun, bis zu  diesem Moment bist du wahrscheinlich schon zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass  der Vogel eine Ente ist, egal, ob er eine Beschriftung trÃ¤gt oder  nicht._â Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ententest


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, mal meinen Senf, zu den von einigen angesprochenen "Problemzonen".
> Den Horst-Link sehe ich als unproblematisch. Schaut euch mal andere Bikes an, da haben die äußeren Laschen auch nicht mehr als 3mm. Der Unterschied ist, dass das da irgenwelche CNC Teile sind, die mit der Kettenstrebe verschweißt sind. Nur, dass da dann an Kettenstreben mit oft recht geringer Wandstärke noch ein Teil geschweißt wird. An den Kettenstreben direkt neben der Schweißnaht kommt es dann viel eher zu Problemen und Brüchen. Weshalb jetzt erst FEA, wundert mich allerdings schon.
> 
> Dass man das Lager Spielfrei ziehen kann ("vorspannen") finde ich bei der Anwendung wesentlich geschickter, als der klassische Lageraufbau. Wie Stefan völlig richtig erwähnt hat, ist die Anwendung im Frahrradrahmen keine normale, für die Wälzlager konstruiert sind. Im Maschinenbau würde man für sowas immer Gleitlager nehmen, am besten hydrostatische. Das geht bei der Anwendung natürlich nicht.
> ...



Hätte als Hauptlagerachse "auch" lieber Stahl gesehen. Verschraubungen solcher Art, haben die Angewohnheit bei schon geringen Spiel, Dauerbelastungen am Gewindeende nicht gut zu verkraften.
Aber solange es "spielfrei" ist, was bei h7 auf P7 ja schon zwangsläufig der Fall sein muß...und was die Sicherrungsschraube für die Achse ja in Richtung Z auch gewährleisten soll, sollte es weniger ein Problem werden.

Meine persöhnlich Philosophie hätte die Lager sowieso lieber in der Schwinge gesehen. Aber das ist wohl der Preis, den wir bezahlen müssen, der verschiedenen Komponentenhersteller, deren Philosophie darin besteht, möglichst gegeneinander zu arbeiten und unentwegt versucht dem Wort "Standard" eine völlig neue Bedeutung zu verleihen


G.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. März 2013)

gibts mit den kunststoff gleitlagern seitens carver erfahrungen in anderen modellen?

Halte ich von der theorie gerade im vergelich zu industrielagern in Fahrradhinterbauten für sinnvoll,  da sich die lager nur um ein "paar Grad" drehen und v.A. auch "Druckbelastungen"(druch Schläge) einwirken.

über das thema hatte ich letztes jahr bei einem Renne mal mit einem Canyon-Konstrukteur gesprochen und der hat gemeint dass die da auch schon rumprobiert hatten, aber in der Praxis nich glücklich wurden!

Beim Banshee legend das gleiche, deshalb sind sie zum MKII wieder verschwunden...

Wie sieht´s mit der Hortslinklagerung bzgl. Verschmutzung aus? - sieht jetz so aus, als könnt´s da ziemlich reinsiffen!? 

Ist diese Lagerung bei Max´s prototypen acuh so aufgebaut? - der hatte doch meineswissens noch nen anderen Hinterbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (8. März 2013)

Meines Wissens hat man das mit Gleitlagern an allen Drehpunkten in der Vergangenheit gerne gelassen, weil man dann schon ein Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten spürt, bei 8 Lagern am Hinterbau. Einzelne Stellen mit Geleitlagern ausrüsten macht natürlich weniger und grundsätzlich sind Gleitlager da ja schon sinnvoll.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2013)

Aufbauen !


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Allerdings werden die DU-Buchsen in die Druckstreben bzw. die Ausfallenden eingesetzt, nicht in die Kettenstreben.
> 
> VG, Anselm



Äh, ja, bis vorhin war ich mir auch ziemlich sicher genau das geschrieben zu haben...  War wohl wirklich zu spät.


----------



## Pintie (8. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat man das mit Gleitlagern an allen Drehpunkten in der Vergangenheit gerne gelassen, weil man dann schon ein Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten spürt, bei 8 Lagern am Hinterbau. Einzelne Stellen mit Geleitlagern ausrüsten macht natürlich weniger und grundsätzlich sind Gleitlager da ja schon sinnvoll.



mit Dämpfer würde ich von 10 Lagerstellen reden.
2 mal am Dämpfer
4 am Rocker
4 an Kettenstreben.

Bei meinem 90er Jahre GT STS war z.B. alles mit Gleitlagern gemacht. (ohne Dämpfer 8 Stellen). Im Neuzustand war das von der Reibung wirklich ok. Problem war die nicht vorhandene Dichtung und das die Dinger schnell voll Dreck waren. Dann wars natürlich vorbei mit smooth...

Ich stehe den Dinger positiv gegenüber. Wir werden ja sehen wie gut die Teile in Real sind. wird hier ja sicher viel Feedback geben.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2013)

Die LTS/STS Lager an den GTs waren bei deutschem Wetter wirklich schnell verschlissen und hinüber. Da habe ich mich auch ständig mit rumgeärgert.
Jedoch hatten die bestimmt auch keine sonderlich hohe Qualität und waren für das staubige Californien gemacht. 
Mit vernünftigen Igus Lagern sollte es heute anders aussehen, oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

Servus,

dass nur am Horstlink Gleitlager zum Einsatz kommen hat einfach damit zu tun, dass wir hier wirklich nur ein paar Grad Winkeländerung beim Einfedern haben. Die anderen Lagerstellen drehen deutlich weiter, deswegen sind hier Rillenkugellager drin (des Ansprechverhaltens zuliebe, siehe Video vom Aufbau). Das Thema hatten wir recht ausführlich bei der Konstruktion...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

> Servus,
> 
> dass nur am Horstlink Gleitlager zum Einsatz kommen hat einfach damit zu tun, dass wir hier wirklich nur ein paar Grad Winkeländerung beim Einfedern haben. Die anderen Lagerstellen drehen deutlich weiter, deswegen sind hier Rillenkugellager drin (des Ansprechverhaltens zuliebe, siehe Video vom Aufbau). Das Thema hatten wir recht ausführlich bei der Konstruktion...
> 
> ...




.....

G.


----------



## Baschtimann (8. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan,
fällt die Fräsung an der Wippe bei den Raw and Rahmen auch schon feiner aus?
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Soweit so richtig, das Problem ist nur, dass wenn man schon Spiel im Hinterbau merkt, sowohl Kugeln als auch Käfig merklich geschädigt sein müssen. Dadurch verspanne ich das Lager anstatt es vorzuspannen.
> 
> Zumal ich sowieso nie kapieren werde, warum man "falsche" Lager einbaut. Die paar Cent zu sparen macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Rillenkugellager mit Käfig sind für schnelle Rotationen gebaut worden, vollrollige Lager dagegen haben, durch die gegenläufige Rotation der Kugeln und die daraus entstehende Reibung, Probleme bei schneller Rotation können allerdings wesentlich höhere Lasten vertragen. Daher der einzig sinnvolle Weg...
> 
> Aber ich muß solche Bikes ja nicht kaufen...die Fanes ist in dieser Beziehung genau so ein Sack Nüsse... aber bei Fahrrädern ist ja alles anders  Komisch nur das das Ergebnis immer das Gleiche bleibt.



Hi [email protected],

Ich danke Dir für Deine - wie in allen anderen Threads - sehr wertvollen Beiträge. Allerdings fallen mir zwei Fragen ein:

- Welche bezahlbaren, überall zu bestellenden, leichten und der Baugröße passenden Lager hast Du im Sinn?
- Bei welchem Bike finde ich einen "klassischen" Lageraufbau? Ich habe noch keins zerlegt... die meisten verspannen die Lager sowieso beim Einbau, ohne dass man darauf Einfluss nehmen könnte oder es gar einstellen kann.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Welche bezahlbaren, überall zu bestellenden, leichten und der Baugröße passenden Lager hast Du im Sinn?



Such dir 2 Eigenschaften aus  

Wer noch paar gramm rausholen will kann ja Keramik Lager nehmen. Damit fällt dann aber bezahlbar raus. siehe bild.




Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> die meisten verspannen die Lager sowieso beim Einbau, ohne dass man darauf Einfluss nehmen könnte oder es gar einstellen kann.



True Story


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> 1) Also wenns n Schlag seitlich aufs Rad gibt, dann verwindet sich dein Hinterbau und ins Lager wird dadurch ein Moment eingeleitet. Wie hoch dieses ist kann man schwer sagen, da sich alles verformt. Eigentlich muesste man den gesamten Hinterbau komplett analysieren. Und solch ein Drehmoment um die Laengsachse der Strebe wuerde in einer ziemlich unguenstigen Belastungsrichtung fuer die Lagergabel liegen.
> 
> 2) Wie gross sind die Elemente?
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit El Pollo,

1) Das müsste man auf jeden Fall unter Betrachtung des gesamten Hinterbaus analysieren, da die "doppelte" Abstützung die Momente ja ganz anders aufnimmt als die einzelne Strebe. Dann müssten wir aber auch verlässliche Lastannahmen haben... spätestens da hörts leider auf.

2) Ganz ehrlich... als nicht-FEA-Spezialist habe ich den Regler für die Elementgröße einfach komplett auf "fein" geschoben. Bei so einem einfachen Aufbau dauert die Analyse eh nicht lange. Nicht die professionelle Lösung, aber es sollte ja auch nur mal "quick'n dirty" sein.

3) Ich habe ein Netz ohne Mittelknoten verwendet. Werde mal einen Vergleich mit geändertem Netz laufen lassen... ich hoffe das ist es, was Du meinst.

Bin echt dankbar für weitere Tipps... FEA ist ein höchst interessantes Fachgebiet. Es ist nur schwierig sich ein fundiertes Fachwissen anzueignen, wenn man das ab und an neben dem Tagesgeschäft mal macht...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> fällt die Fräsung an der Wippe bei den Raw and Rahmen auch schon feiner aus?
> Gruß
> Basti



Die allerersten Wippen waren super-smooth von der Oberfläche. So soll die nächste Rutsche auch wieder sein...
Warum die Wippen auf einmal mit der Ackerfräse bearbeitet wurden kann Dir wahrscheinlich nur der große Manitou beantworten... bzw. in dem Fall der große Buddha


----------



## Highsider (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mahlzeit El Pollo,
> 
> 1) Das müsste man auf jeden Fall unter Betrachtung des gesamten Hinterbaus analysieren, da die "doppelte" Abstützung die Momente ja ganz anders aufnimmt als die einzelne Strebe. Dann müssten wir aber auch verlässliche Lastannahmen haben... spätestens da hörts leider auf.
> 
> ...



Er meint eigentlich die Darstellung der Ergebnisse, denke ich. Dein Bild zeigt die gemittelte Lösung an den Knoten, nicht die ungemittelte Elementlösung. Die gemittelten Lösungen geben kleinere Spannungen und die Spannungen sind eh ungenauer als die Verschiebungen. Ein Bild vom Netz ist wichtig um die Ergebnisgüte abschätzen zu können. Generell sollten Elemente mit Mittelpunktsknoten schon bessere Ergebnisse liefern, aber blind drauf los ist eher so lala. 
Wie sieht denn der Kontakt zwischen Bolzen und Bohrungen genau aus? 

Nochwas anderes: Warum die Kräfte aus Linkage, hattet ihr nicht Dynamiksimulationen gemacht(gabs doch einen Thread dazu..)?
Die tatsächlichen Kräfte sollten ja größer sein, als die in Linkage, da Linkage wohl nur ein statisches GGW erstellt und die Dämpfung keinen Einfluss hat oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## aka (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Warum die Wippen auf einmal mit der Ackerfräse bearbeitet wurden ...


Vielleicht dachten die sich ein wenig mehr Nicolai Optik wuerde dem Baukran nicht schaden


----------



## Anselm_X (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die allerersten Wippen waren super-smooth von der Oberfläche. So soll die nächste Rutsche auch wieder sein...
> Warum die Wippen auf einmal mit der Ackerfräse bearbeitet wurden kann Dir wahrscheinlich nur der große Manitou beantworten... bzw. in dem Fall der große Buddha



Das Problem ist das "Sub-Contracting" von Fertigungslosen sobald der eigentliche Auftragnehmer aus- bzw. überlastet ist (oder es der Sub-Zulieferer eben noch billiger macht).
In dem Dilemma sitzen eigentlich alle kleineren Bikemarken, die in Fernost produzieren lassen. Man hat die Prozesse nur bedingt unter Kontrolle und ist der Zuverlässigkeit des gewählten Produktionspartners ausgeliefert.
Auch machen viele Agenten mit den Zulieferern gemeinsame Sache und vertreten nicht ausreichend die Interessen der Auftraggeber.
Gegen "selbständiges" Subcontracting hilft nur, die Preise so niedrig wie möglich anzusetzen (mit den bekannten Nachteilen). Gegen Qualitätsmängel helfen nur Checks direkt vor Ort bis hin zur kompletten Verweigerung der Annahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

Servus Highsider,

alles klar, mit der Darstellung muss ich mich noch mal intensiver auseinander setzen. Wie gesagt... bei FEA und dem SWX Simulationsmodul (noch nicht oft benutzt, zu UG-Zeiten hatte ich das Nastran-Modul) ist mein Wissensstand noch deutlich verbesserungswürdig 

Der Kontakt zwischen den Teilen ist als "keine Penetration" definiert(http://help.solidworks.com/2012/German/SolidWorks/cworks/No_Penetration_Contact.htm). Das sollte passen.

Die Kräfte aus der Dynamiksimulation wären der nächste Schritt, gestern wollte ich ja nur mal die groben Dimensionen aufzeigen. Da gibts einen Haufen Daten zu sichten und Lastfälle heraus zu ziehen, dafür habe ich leider nicht die Zeit. Tagesgeschäft und Wissenschaft sind Todfeinde...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das "Sub-Contracting" von Fertigungslosen sobald der eigentliche Auftragnehmer aus- bzw. überlastet ist (oder es der Sub-Zulieferer eben noch billiger macht).
> In dem Dilemma sitzen eigentlich alle kleineren Bikemarken, die in Fernost produzieren lassen. Man hat die Prozesse nur bedingt unter Kontrolle und ist der Zuverlässigkeit des gewählten Produktionspartners ausgeliefert.
> Auch machen viele Agenten mit den Zulieferern gemeinsame Sache und vertreten nicht ausreichend die Interessen der Auftraggeber.
> Gegen "selbständiges" Subcontracting hilft nur, die Preise so niedrig wie möglich anzusetzen (mit den bekannten Nachteilen). Gegen Qualitätsmängel helfen nur Checks direkt vor Ort bis hin zur kompletten Verweigerung der Annahme.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... es ist echt nicht einfach da unten. Ich vermute auch die ausgeprägte "Provisionskultur" führt dazu, dass die Verantwortlichen vor Ort nicht immer die beste Entscheidung zugunsten ihres Kunden treffen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

@Hihsider und El Pollo,

habs grad noch mal überprüft, die Elementspannungen unterscheiden sich in diesem Fall nur geringfügig von den Knotenspannungen.
So langsam reift in mir der Gedanke das Thema FEA in der Zukunft etwas umfangreicher anzugehen... ich sehe bloß schon wieder kommen, dass es vor allem eine Freizeitbeschäftigung wird... sche*ss Neugier 

Wenn einer Lust hat ein bissl mit zu helfen und auch mal eine Struktur oder ein Ergebnis zu bewerten => PN

Merci,
Stefan


----------



## iRider (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... es ist echt nicht einfach da unten. Ich vermute auch die ausgeprägte "Provisionskultur" führt dazu, dass die Verantwortlichen vor Ort nicht immer die beste Entscheidung zugunsten ihres Kunden treffen...



Habt Ihr keine Möglichkeit das vertraglich zu regeln? Also Subkontrakte auszuschliessen? Oder eine bestimmte Qualität zu spezifizieren und dann einfach die Produkte nicht abnehmen wenn diese nicht stimmt?

Wenn ich all die Probleme mit der Fertigung in Fernost höre wundere ich mich immer wieder dass es nicht möglich ist eine europäische Produktion (wieder)aufzubauen die zwar nicht ganz so günstig ist, aber trotzdem näher an die dortigen Preise rankommt und Qualität abliefert.


----------



## nuts (8. März 2013)

Finde das FEM Beispiel spannend. Der gewählte Lastfall scheint mir nicht sonderlich anfällig für Locking zu sein, weder volumetrisch noch geometrisch, was schonmal gut für das Ergebnis ist. 

Da wäre der angesprochene Biegefall (Querkraft aufs Rad führt zu Biegung der Kettenstreben) kritischer. 

Da das Horstlink bei Max mit provisorischen Kettenstreben mit geringerer Wandstärke hält - und auch mein Eindruck ist, dass Max trotz lediglich 75kg einen Materialfordernden bis mordenden Fahrstil hat - mache ich mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen - und halte FEM hier für eine gute Illustrationsmöglichkeit, aber nicht nötig um den Festigkeitsnachweis zu erbringen. 

In Sachen Europäischer Fertigung bin ich bei iRider - das müsste an sich schon möglich sein, denke aber dass dafür Plattformstrategie und Einbußen bei der Optimierung auf den spezifischen Einsatz nötig sein könnten. Ob man das dann in Kauf nehmen will, muss der Markt entscheiden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. März 2013)

Ich finde neue Entwicklungen immer gut und jetzt wird es halt spannend wie sich der alltägliche Einsatz auf den Rahmen auswirkt. Da ganz viele verschiedene Umgangsformen auf das Material einwirken werden, wird man dann auch schnell neue Erkenntnisse sammeln, die ein einzelner Testfahrer gar nicht bringen kann. Der ultimative Bikeparktest mit dem 110kg Fahrer wäre schon nicht schlecht, denn danach weiß man ob der Rahmen hält oder nicht Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Thematik weiter verfolgen, da ich sie sehr spannend finde und die Fotos sind absolute spitze
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## jan84 (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Tagesgeschäft und Wissenschaft sind Todfeinde...
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



(Das ist selbst in der Forschung nicht anders ). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## benzinkanister (8. März 2013)

Stützt sich die Hülse im Horst-link radial über die beiden Bohrungen in der Kettenstrebe ab oder werden die Stirnflächen an die Innenseite der Kettenstreben-Gabel gepresst?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

Die Stirnflächen der Hülsen werden an die Innenseite der Gabel gepresst... ich hatte auch die andere Version im Hinterkopf, aber da wäre es schwierig geworden die Toleranzen in der Breite in den Griff zu bekommen (wg. dem Hydroforming-Rohr)

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (8. März 2013)

Dann ist das Gerede über lochlaibung ja unnötig. Und die Diskussion über die wandstärke verliert auch an Brisanz. Finde die aktuelle Lösung auch besser als die andere. Aber Spiel hat man seitlich schon oder wie haste das in den griff bekommen? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

Die Buchsenbreite lässt sich ja zum Glück ziemlich genau definieren, genau wie die breite der Lageraufname (Ausfallende) und der Stahlscheiben.
Leider sind die Toleranzen der Gleitlager größer, hier kann man aber falls nötig mit Passscheiben Abhilfe schaffen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> ...



Ach ja, erstmal eine gehörige Portion Neid und Glückwunsch an dich...

Stefan:
hast du mal das Gewicht einer Wippe aus der Produktion parat?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. März 2013)

Laut CAD hat die Wippe 262gr... habe leider grad keine einzelne Wippe zum wiegen am Start. Kann ich nächste Woche machen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Laut CAD hat die Wippe 262gr... habe leider grad keine einzelne Wippe zum wiegen am Start. Kann ich nächste Woche machen.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Das wäre super - und entscheidend für eine eigene Wippe oder nicht...


----------



## benzinkanister (8. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja, erstmal eine gehörige Portion Neid und Glückwunsch an dich...
> 
> Stefan:
> hast du mal das Gewicht einer Wippe aus der Produktion parat?



danke 

vielleicht krieg ichs heute abend noch hin die Wippe zu wiegen


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> danke
> 
> vielleicht krieg ichs heute abend noch hin die Wippe zu wiegen



Du hast ihn schon?!
Zieh mal bitte den Finger aus der Wunde...danke...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Wie kannst du heut abend noch die Wippe wiegen können...da sollte der ramen längst montiert sein

G.


----------



## fuxy (8. März 2013)

Der Rahmen ist ganz schick, aber "Raw" sieht der mal richtig scheizze aus


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie kannst du heut abend noch die Wippe wiegen können..



Hey, lass ihn in Ruhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (8. März 2013)

Ja die haben ziemlich Gas gegeben. Hab den aber zu einem Kollegen ins Geschäft bestellt. Hab ihn auch noch nicht gesehen -.-

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

> Hey, lass ihn in Ruhe...






benzinkanister schrieb:


> Ja die haben ziemlich Gas gegeben. Hab den aber zu einem Kollegen ins Geschäft bestellt. Hab ihn auch noch nicht gesehen -.-
> 
> Gruß



Welche Größe hast du denn genommen...vielleicht können wir tauschen wenn du noch keine Teile hast

G.


----------



## benzinkanister (8. März 2013)

Haha das Baby geb ich so schnell nicht mehr her  Muss jetzt erstmal zum eloxieren. Da bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher ob alles oder nur Wippe und Ausfallende...


----------



## benzinkanister (8. März 2013)

Ps: teile sind alle da


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Verdammt....

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

Mich würde auch mal die Seriennummer interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal die Seriennummer interessieren.



Die wird man selber stempeln dürfen  Ich könnte mir vorstellen das keine drinnen sind

G.


----------



## DocB (8. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> dass nur am Horstlink Gleitlager zum Einsatz kommen hat einfach damit zu tun, dass wir hier wirklich nur ein paar Grad Winkeländerung beim Einfedern haben. Die anderen Lagerstellen drehen deutlich weiter, deswegen sind hier Rillenkugellager drin (des Ansprechverhaltens zuliebe, siehe Video vom Aufbau). Das Thema hatten wir recht ausführlich bei der Konstruktion...
> 
> ...



Eigentlich spricht auch nichts gegen größere Schwenkwinkel mit Gleitlagern, wenn der Reibbeiwert entsprechend niedrig ist. Das hängt aber wie in jedem Tribologischen System von BEIDEN Reibpartnern und dem Schmierstoff ab. In der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart (Dämpferaugen) wurden aber an sich gute Gleitlager (DU-Buchsen) mit miesen Achsen/Wellen kombiniert. Warum wohl keiner die Datenblätter liest? Hart, sehr glatt und mit kleinem Spiel sollte es sein. Ganz unmöglich sind geteilte Achsen, wie leider als Alu-Hülsen oft eingesetzt. Und zum Schmierstoff: Fett ist toll, muss aber unbedingt zum Kunststoff passen. Und immer im Kontakt sein - ich würde mir dringend die Rückkehr der Schmiernippel wünschen. Auch nicht mehr Arbeit als Kette schmieren.
Und dann spürt man im Betrieb auch kein schlechtes Ansprechen. Leider wird der Ansprech-Test oft nicht beim Fahren, sondern im Montageständer/ im Laden per Hand gemacht...


----------



## scottfreakx (8. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das wäre super - und entscheidend für eine eigene Wippe oder nicht...



definiere das genauer..? 

was ich finde das raw richtig mies aussieht sind die geschmiedeten Teile..hätte man die nich aus nem geschmiedeten block Fräßen können? genauso wie die Wippe..ja mir ist durchaus bewusst dass das kostet..


----------



## benzinkanister (8. März 2013)

die kiste ist der hammer! der XL-rahmen sieht viel besser aus als auf den zeichnungen 
hier mal ein paar kommentarlose bilder. nochmal ein fettes dankeschön an carver!


----------



## nino85 (8. März 2013)

Die Riefen in der Wippe sind echt nicht ohne..


----------



## kandyman (8. März 2013)

Grob gefräst - das ist die Antwort auf Nicolai!


----------



## Paramedicus (8. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die Riefen in der Wippe sind echt nicht ohne..



weil? Macht das irgendwas, ausser geil aussehen?


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2013)

:





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi [email protected],
> 
> Ich danke Dir für Deine - wie in allen anderen Threads - sehr wertvollen Beiträge. Allerdings fallen mir zwei Fragen ein:
> 
> ...



Ohne Ironie hätte ich gedacht, das du wirklich an Kritik interessiert wärst.

Soll ich jetzt wirklich anfangen Postings zu zitieren die ich ganz zu Beginn des Projekt geschrieben habe, wo alle gerufen haben "SO ein Quastch usw." und 2 Monate später war es dann "ganz normal, und logisch" das Dinge nur so laufen können. Glaub mir ich habe oft genug geschmunzelt.

Zu 1. Vollrollige Lager bekommt man doch nun wirklich in zig Größen.

Zu 2. Marin Quad Link, leider nicht komplett frei von achsialer Belastung, da die Links nicht steif genug sind, aber ein Blitz sauberer Aufbau. Den Hinterbau eines Quake kann man, solange man die Lager nicht mit einem Dampfstrahler zerschießt, ne halbe Ewigkeit fahren. Daher trauen die sich auch die Lebenslange Garantie.

Und bitte begrabt doch mal dieses Carver ICB vs. -N- Thema,

niemand der überlegt sich ein ION oder Helius zu kaufen wird sich statt dessen ein Carver kaufen. Alle die das denken, sind wohl auch noch davon überzeugt, dass es Leute gibt, die sich überlegen, ob sie anstatt einem Ferrari einen M3 kaufen. Bei keinem der Gründe aus dem man ein -N- kauft kann das ICB punkten.

Sehr witzig war zu dem Thema der Kommentar von Lutz Scheffer "Es war klar das bei diesem Projet nur ein Durchschnittsrad ohne besondere Innovationen rauskommen kann"


----------



## raschaa (9. März 2013)

da kennt sich einer mit "durchschnittsrädern" aus...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. März 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Der ultimative Bikeparktest mit dem 110kg Fahrer wäre schon nicht schlecht, denn danach weiß man ob der Rahmen hält oder nicht


Die Erkenntnis werde ich wohl in den nächsten Monaten irgendwann liefern können. Meine Fahrtechnik ist idR recht sauber, denke ich - aber 105kg + Gear wird der Rahmen dann schon aushalten müssen. Inklusive Whips. Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottfreakx (9. März 2013)

achja was ich beim letzten post vergessen hatte..wie bekommt man die  lager eigentlich wieder raus wenn se mal drin sin?? doch nur mit mords  gepfrimel oder? der einfachheit der wartum halber hätte ich die lager vielleicht lieber in die kettenstrebeneinheit verpresst, da kommt man deutlich einfacher ran..


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> achja was ich beim letzten post vergessen hatte..wie bekommt man die  lager eigentlich wieder raus wenn se mal drin sin?? doch nur mit mords  gepfrimel oder? der einfachheit der wartum halber hätte ich die lager vielleicht lieber in die kettenstrebeneinheit verpresst, da kommt man deutlich einfacher ran..



Für die die sich damit auskennen, ein Leichtes, und für die die sich das jetzt Fragen, wäre der Gang zum Fachbetrieb die bessere Lösung.
Muß ich jetzt so sagenk, obwohl ich die Lager ja auch eher lieber in der Schwinge sehe, aber aus einem anderem Grund

G.


----------



## scottfreakx (9. März 2013)

witzbold..is ja nich der erste Rahmen den ich zerleg, klar gibts da wieder n tolles Spezialwerkzeug fÃ¼r Schlappe 80â¬ oder was von PT, seh ich aber irgendwie nicht ein..daher meine Frage ob das auch einfach geht..wennded weist kÃ¶nntest ja auch einfach mal kundgeben, was meinst?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. März 2013)

Für die Heimwerkstatt ist es wahrscheinlich am einfachsten die Lager mit einem Splintentreiber raus zu kloppen... immer vorsichtig außen am Rand und dabei natürlich kontinuierlich die Position am Umfang wechseln.

Der Bund, der als axialer Sitz dient ist extra so niedrig gehalten, dass man die Außenring noch erwischt... hatte schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Lösungen, wo man eher den Innenring raus gehauen hat, als das ganze Lager...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> :
> 
> Ohne Ironie hätte ich gedacht, das du wirklich an Kritik interessiert wärst.
> 
> ...



Hi [email protected],

musste einfach mal zurück schießen, weil Du doch eine recht offensive Art hast Deine Meinung zu äußern  Nix für ungut!

Was die Lager betrifft habe ich natürlich im Laufe der Jahre viel recherchiert und auch ausprobiert. Ein wichtiger Faktor ist leider der berühmte "Ansprechtest" am Montageständer. Auch wenn das auf dem Trail unter Umständen ganz anders aussieht zählt das erstmal als Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn der Hinterbau fast ohne Widerstand läuft. Kann auch verstehen, dass zunächst die offensichtlichen Aspekte die Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen... als Kunde muss man sich ja an den verfügbaren und spürbaren Informationen orientieren.
Das ist neben den Kosten der Hauptgrund, warum nach wie vor die meisten Bikes mit Rillenkugellager kommen.

Rollen- und Nadellager brauchen halt immer noch ein zusätzliches Axiallager... weil Bauraum und die Möglichkeit zur Abdichtung sehr begrenzt sich kommen dann eigentlich immer Gleitlager als Anlaufscheiben zu Einsatz => damit ist ein "Fail" im Ansprechtest fast programmiert, da diese Lager immer eine leichte Vorspannung brauchen, damit das Rad im "Wackeltest" nicht durchfällt.
Eine Lösung mit zusätzlichen Axialkugellagern habe ich noch nie an einem Bike gesehen, einen eigenen Ansatz habe ich gleich wegen dem Bauraum und dem komplizierten Aufbau verworfen.

Marin:
Habe mir mal die Wartungsanleitung für Quad Link runter geladen (einfach googlen: marin frs quad link service manual). Da sind Explosionszeichnungen drin. Es ist ein typischer Lageraufbau, wie man ihn an vielen Bikes findet. Definitv KEIN klassischer "Maschinenbau-Lageraufbau" mit Fest- und Loslager. Auch hier können die Lager verspannt werden, wenn die Toleranzen nicht perfekt sind.
Vielleicht habe ich auch die falsche Version angeschaut, wenn Du da noch andere Infos hast => immer her damit!

ICB vs. ION

Da bin ich voll auf Deiner Seite. Die Bikes sind keine Gegner! Es sind ähnliche Konzepte, die unterschiedlich umgesetzt sind (vor allem im Bereich der Fertigungskette und Vermarktung).  Ich habe großen Respekt vor Nicolai und deren Firmenphilosophie. Das ich unser Bike natürlich besser finde ist wohl keine Frage 
Aber da muss jeder für sich entscheiden... wer schneller auf dem Trail ist, hängt sowieso vom Fahrer ab 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Anselm_X (9. März 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> achja was ich beim letzten post vergessen hatte..wie bekommt man die  lager eigentlich wieder raus wenn se mal drin sin?? doch nur mit mords  gepfrimel oder? der einfachheit der wartum halber hätte ich die lager vielleicht lieber in die kettenstrebeneinheit verpresst, da kommt man deutlich einfacher ran..



Bin zwar nicht sicher, welches Lager Du meinst. Aber Kugellager für die man einen Lager-Innenauszieher bräuchte, lassen sich relativ problemlos mit handelsüblichen Schwerlastankern ausziehen.
Einfach mal nach "Durchsteckanker" oder "Fischer Zykon" suchen. Da findest Du sicher was passendes.
Beschreibung:
Der Schwerlastanker wird durch den Innenring des Lagers gesteckt, die Spannhülse mit einer Zange gegengehalten. Dann spreizt man den Lastanker durch Festdrehen der Spannmutter soweit auf, bis er fest im Lager sitzt. Dann die Spannmutter lösen, eine passende Hülse drüber (z. B. Ratschennuss mit Schlüsselweite größer als Lagerringdurchmesser) und die Spannmutter mit Beilagscheibe wieder aufschrauben. Dann gemütlich weiterschrauben bis das Lager frei ist...
Sorry for "off topic".

Edit sagt: Hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder, da wird's klarer:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...sche-Details&p=2362409&viewfull=1#post2362409


----------



## scottfreakx (9. März 2013)

hm interessante lösung..


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die Wartungsanleitung für Quad Link runter geladen (einfach googlen: marin frs quad link service manual). Da sind Explosionszeichnungen drin. Es ist ein typischer Lageraufbau, wie man ihn an vielen Bikes findet. Definitv KEIN klassischer "Maschinenbau-Lageraufbau" mit Fest- und Loslager. Auch hier können die Lager verspannt werden, wenn die Toleranzen nicht perfekt sind.
> Vielleicht habe ich auch die falsche Version angeschaut, wenn Du da noch andere Infos hast => immer her damit!
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,

keine Sorge so schnell bin ich nicht beleidigt. Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. 

Bei den Bildern von dem Rahmen sind einige Details meiner Meinung nach wirklich noch nicht so sauber, aber du hast ja auch geschrieben, das die anderen finalen Rahmen da noch etwas anders aussehen werden. Meins wäre es in der Version eben noch nicht...

Habe eben kurz nach dem was du geschrieben hast gegoogelt und ja das passt. Nur sind die Position 4 und 6 schon wieder etwas speziell, bei den etwas älteren Modellen waren dies einfache Anlaufscheiben. Du hast Recht, dass es keine Konstruktion ala Lehrbuch ist mit Fest- und Loslager ist, dennoch ist es eine grundsolige Lösung die ich auch von vielen Motorrädern kenne. Die achsiale Verspannung kann natürlich bei falsch gefertigten Teilen auftreten, aber da hat Marin sehr ordentlich gearbeitet und das ganze hat bisher bei allen Bikes die ich in der Hand hatte genau saugend zusammen gepasst. Ich denke auch, das die Toleranzkette für den Aufbau zwar nicht kurz ist, aber alle verwendeten Teile kommen aus sehr präzisen Fertigungsverfahren. Zudem gefällt mir, das man wenn man unterwegs ist und nicht gerade die Wippe hin ist, alle Ersatzteile reine Standardteile sind; Achsen, Lager, Anlaufscheiben, evtl. Passscheiben . Da ist nicht ein Teil speziell. (bei den "neuen" stimmt das wohl nur teilweise)

Allerdings würde mich wirklich interessieren warum ihr/du, wenn man schon Rillenkugellager benutzt, keine vollrolligen/full complement Lager einsetzt.

Diese wirken dem Haltbarleitsproblem doch durch ihre erheblich höhere Tragzahl entgegen und sprechen im Stand immer noch soft an. Also was für den Parkplatz und den Trail 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...wer schneller auf dem Trail ist, hängt sowieso vom Fahrer ab ..
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Wie Recht du damit hast 

Also auch von mir nix für Ungut und dein blasted und polisch Finish finde auch ich geil 

Gruß
Daniel

P.S Wird man dich Ende April am Gardasee antreffen?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> witzbold..is ja nich der erste Rahmen den ich zerleg, klar gibts da wieder n tolles Spezialwerkzeug für Schlappe 80 oder was von PT, seh ich aber irgendwie nicht ein..daher meine Frage ob das auch einfach geht..wennded weist könntest ja auch einfach mal kundgeben, was meinst?



In dem Fall braucht man doch kein Spezialwerkzeug. Solange der innere Ring nicht abplatzt, sehe ich jetzt niergens ein Problem über das man sich Gedanken machen muß. Drum war meine Antwort wohl etwas provozierend

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> .... Auch hier können die Lager verspannt werden, wenn die Toleranzen nicht perfekt sind....



Das war der Schlüsselsatz Aber es gibt keine Abstufungen, nur gut und Ausschuß 

Rocky Mountain kann da ja eine ganze Doktorarbeit über platzende Lager aus nicht alzuferner Vergangenheit drüber schreiben 

G.


----------



## scottfreakx (9. März 2013)

ja nur da auf der innenseite rumkloppen seh ich halt wegen verkanten weng kritisch ..deswegen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> ja nur da auf der innenseite rumkloppen seh ich halt wegen verkanten weng kritisch ..deswegen



Käse, Holz oder Alurund und dann etwas fachwerkliches Geschick Nix Anderes wie beim Steuersatz, nur etwas weniger komplex. 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S Wird man dich Ende April am Gardasee antreffen?



looooogisch... mein Vorschlag:
Mittags ne Runde 601 und Abends ein bis zwei Gerstensäfte zum Fachsimpeln und den Frieden zu besiegeln 

Greez,
Stefan

Achso... wegen der vollrolligen Lager: Die haben meist sehr geringe axiale Tragzahlen und sind vergleichweise schwer, deswegen haben wir die in der Serie noch nie eingesetzt. Mal schauen, obs ne passende Größe gibt, die man ohne große Änderung in einen vorhanden Rahmen reinpacken kann. Probieren geht über studieren...


----------



## doriuscrow (9. März 2013)

Also werden die Lagerpunkte am Horstlink jetzt trocken zusammengebaut, oder könnte man da dem Lager was gutes tun und zB Finish Line Wachsschmiermittel (und welches von beiden?) reinpacken? Die Huber-Buchsen sollten ja eigentlich auch trocken laufen und trotzdem gibt es optional das Spezialfett dazu ... oder weiss sogar einer worum es sich dabei genau handelt?

MfG, Reimar

EDIT: Nächste Woche gibt es bestimmt nen Zwischenstand aus TW - so kurz bevor die R'n'Cs fertig werden ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. März 2013)

eigentlich sind die Horstlink-Lager selbstschmierend... aber aus der Erfahrung heraus isses besser ein bissl fett drauf zu machen (trocken machen die manchmal Geräusche). Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht genau, welche Fette sich wirklich mit den Lagern vertragen... mit dem gelben Motorex hatte ich noch keine Probleme.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (9. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> eigentlich sind die Horstlink-Lager selbstschmierend... aber aus der Erfahrung heraus isses besser ein bissl fett drauf zu machen (trocken machen die manchmal Geräusche). Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht genau, welche Fette sich wirklich mit den Lagern vertragen... mit dem gelben Motorex hatte ich noch keine Probleme.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Na dann nehme ich das doch glatt, wenn's denn schon erprobt ist ...  aber wie heisst es denn genau, weisst du doch sicher? Im Onlineshop ist leider nur die Packung abgebildet ...

Reimar


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. März 2013)

Bei den Huber-Buchsen hat das Fett auch eher den Zweck, dass Dreck nicht bis zu den Laufflächen vordringt.


----------



## doriuscrow (9. März 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Bei den Huber-Buchsen hat das Fett auch eher den Zweck, dass Dreck nicht bis zu den Laufflächen vordringt.


 
Dann schadet es ja auf jeden Fall eher weniger ...

Reimar


----------



## doriuscrow (9. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Na dann nehme ich das doch glatt, wenn's denn schon erprobt ist ...  aber wie heisst es denn genau, weisst du doch sicher? Im Onlineshop ist leider nur die Packung abgebildet ...
> 
> Reimar


 

EDIT: hab's, glaub ich, selber gefunden - sollte das 2000er sein


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2013)

Wie fräsen die sowas so Schei55e ? Sowas habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.

Oder wird das mit dem Teppichmesser rausgekratzt ?


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> looooogisch... mein Vorschlag:
> Mittags ne Runde 601 und Abends ein bis zwei Gerstensäfte zum Fachsimpeln und den Frieden zu besiegeln



Na das klingt doch nach nem Plan ... Freue mich drauf


----------



## Ketchyp (9. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie fräsen die sowas so Schei55e ? Sowas habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Oder wird das mit dem Teppichmesser rausgekratzt ?





Das ist Absicht, damit man noch die "extra love"-Portion per Dremel seinem Rahmen geben kann. Find ich gut.


----------



## benzinkanister (9. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie fräsen die sowas so Schei55e ? Sowas habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Oder wird das mit dem Teppichmesser rausgekratzt ?



glaube nicht dass das so geplant war. die haben einfach mal gemacht weil die schmiedeteile nich so aussahen wie geplant und dann halt ne bischen grobe abstufung genommen. ich finds irgendwie sexy, wobei die das nächste mal vielleicht einen torus mit bischen mehr radius nehmen sollten und feiner abstufen 
bin mal gespannt wies nach dem strahlen aussieht.


----------



## simsalonaut (9. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie fräsen die sowas so Schei55e ? Sowas habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Oder wird das mit dem Teppichmesser rausgekratzt ?



Siehe Bildunterschriften hier und hier.


----------



## DocB (9. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> eigentlich sind die Horstlink-Lager selbstschmierend... aber aus der Erfahrung heraus isses besser ein bissl fett drauf zu machen (trocken machen die manchmal Geräusche). Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht genau, welche Fette sich wirklich mit den Lagern vertragen... mit dem gelben Motorex hatte ich noch keine Probleme.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Jeder Gleitlagerhersteller spezifiziert das optimale Fett und das aus gutem Grund. Fette=festgewordene Öle ("verseift", ja, so heißt das, nicht versifft  ) und die enthalten eine Vielzahl von Inhaltsstoffen ("Additive"), die jedes für sich den Kunststoff angreifen können. Warum also wild ausprobieren? IGUS fragen! (im Übrigen sollte das Fett auch nicht die Dichtungen (?) angreifen oder die Achse - Aluminiumoxid ist da aber nahezu inert).
Idealerweise schafft man ein Fettdepot durch z.B. eine Bohrung in der Lagerhülse. Aber Achtung! das darf nicht in der Lastzone des Lagers liegen! Dank MKS sollte man die aber ganz gut kennen.

Edit sagt:
Laut http://www.igus.de/_Product_Files/Download/pdf/03_01_GL4_D_igl_G_RZ.pdf Seite 57 sind wohl alle Mineralölbasierten Fette ohne Additive geeignet.. (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Eine Lösung mit zusätzlichen Axialkugellagern habe ich noch nie an einem Bike gesehen,


ich schon. Juchem hat das lange so gemacht. ob das immer noch so ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Waren halt für die axiale Lagerung Nadellager drin. 


Wegen Fett an den Gleitlagern. Ich sehe das auch eher als Dreckschutz. Die geräusche bei den Igus Dinger geben sich ja normal wenn die eingefahren sind


----------



## DocB (9. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Rollen- und Nadellager brauchen halt immer noch ein zusätzliches Axiallager...
> Greez,
> Stefan



Schon mal über Schrägkugellager / Kegelrollenlager am Hauptschwingenlager nachgedacht?
(Nachteil: Vorspannung MUSS eingestellt werden)


----------



## Pintie (9. März 2013)

und nachteil : gewicht?


----------



## DocB (9. März 2013)

Ja, da hast Du mich , ich komme aus dem Schwermaschinenbau, mit Lagerdurchmessern wie ein 20"-Laufrad 
Ein Schrägkugellager sollte nicht relevant schwerer sein als ein Rillenkugellager, denke ich.
Edit meint: Canyon hat's am Torque drin
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1226109


----------



## Ketchyp (9. März 2013)

Ich sehe bei der vorgeschlagenen Lagerung halt leider echt keinen Vorteil.


----------



## DocB (9. März 2013)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei der vorgeschlagenen Lagerung halt leider echt keinen Vorteil.



Absolute Spielfreiheit und Steifigkeit gegen Querbelastung?


----------



## doriuscrow (9. März 2013)

DocB schrieb:


> Jeder Gleitlagerhersteller spezifiziert das optimale Fett und das aus gutem Grund. Fette=festgewordene Öle ("verseift", ja, so heißt das, nicht versifft  ) und die enthalten eine Vielzahl von Inhaltsstoffen ("Additive"), die jedes für sich den Kunststoff angreifen können. Warum also wild ausprobieren? IGUS fragen! (im Übrigen sollte das Fett auch nicht die Dichtungen (?) angreifen oder die Achse - Aluminiumoxid ist da aber nahezu inert).
> Idealerweise schafft man ein Fettdepot durch z.B. eine Bohrung in der Lagerhülse. Aber Achtung! das darf nicht in der Lastzone des Lagers liegen! Dank MKS sollte man die aber ganz gut kennen.
> 
> Edit sagt:
> Laut http://www.igus.de/_Product_Files/Download/pdf/03_01_GL4_D_igl_G_RZ.pdf Seite 57 sind wohl alle Mineralölbasierten Fette ohne Additive geeignet.. (?)


Na dann  frag mal im Radladen um die Ecke danach ... der guckt dich doch an als hättest du grad ein Kind gefressen und ein Fuss guckt noch raus 

Reimar


----------



## DocB (9. März 2013)

Nee, der Fuß ist doch das Beste


----------



## benzinkanister (9. März 2013)

Rillenkuglager haben doch auch eine ordentliche axiale Belastbarkeit. Am Steuersatz ist es ja klar dass da Schrägkugellager reinkommen, da kommt ja ne Menge Belastung axial drauf.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2013)

@bezinkanister: jetzt bau mal auf !


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @bezinkanister: jetzt bau mal auf !




 @benzinkanister: Und fertig mit dem Aufbau?

G.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. März 2013)

Bin noch dabei. Jetzt muss ich aber noch 2-3 Wochen auf Wippe und Ausfallenden warten. Gehen nächste Woche zum Eloxierer.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Bin noch dabei. Jetzt muss ich aber noch 2-3 Wochen auf Wippe und Ausfallenden warten. Gehen nächste Woche zum Eloxierer.


 
 Ja genau - warte mal noch bissl - nicht, dass du zu viel Vorsprung kriegst 

Reimar


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2013)

viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> .... muss ich aber noch 2-3 Wochen auf Wippe und Ausfallenden warten. ....



...so wichtig ist Farbe auch net

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (11. März 2013)

Oh man, also so wie der das Bike zusammenschraubt, das ist der Albtraum eines Konstrukteurs. Nuss zum Einpressen eines Lagers ist ja schön. Wenn er sie denn richtig herum anlegen würde. So herum könnte er das Ding auch gleich weglassen - was er dann später ja auch macht. Und dann Fett für Iglidur Einsätze... tut mir leid, da muss ich mir Fragen stellen, ob der werte Monteur weiß, was er da so anstellt, und hoffen dass das später Kompetentere Leute machen.

Mfg


----------



## doriuscrow (11. März 2013)

-.-


----------



## Paramedicus (11. März 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Oh man, also so wie der das Bike zusammenschraubt, das ist der Albtraum eines Konstrukteurs. Nuss zum Einpressen eines Lagers ist ja schön. Wenn er sie denn richtig herum anlegen würde. So herum könnte er das Ding auch gleich weglassen - was er dann später ja auch macht. Und dann Fett für Iglidur Einsätze... tut mir leid, da muss ich mir Fragen stellen, ob der werte Monteur weiß, was er da so anstellt, und hoffen dass das später Kompetentere Leute machen.
> 
> Mfg




Bewirb dich, offensichtlich hast die die nötigen kompetenzen.
man man man....


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2013)

Was denn, er hat doch Recht!  Es hat doch nicht funktioniert - der ganze Lack ist bei der Montage vom Rahmen gefallen!


----------



## Pintie (11. März 2013)

und die riefen die er dabei in den Umlenkhebel gepresst hat.... 

Wo man vielleicht wirklich Aufklärung betreiben sollte ist das Thema Fett und igus Lager.

Bei mir laufen die immer trocken und das seit Langem sehr gut. Fett habe ich dann von außen drauf damit es Schmutz aufhält bevor der irgendwo reinkommen kann.

Es gibt ja scheinbar Fett das für die Lager geeignet ist, welche Sorten das genau sind müsste man mal recherchieren. Frage ist ob das Not tut und was bringt.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2013)

Ich habe auch auf allen Teilen, die gegen eindringendes Wasser/Dreck Schutz benötigen könnten, eine dünne Schicht haftendes Sprühfett und das hat zumindest noch nichts zerstört...


----------



## doriuscrow (11. März 2013)

Da ich die Frage nach dem Fett hier gestellt habe, habe ich etwas nachgelesen und nachgefragt und habe aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren, dass silikon- und festschmierstoffreie Fette zu verwenden sind. Natürlich dient das Fett nur dem Fernhalten von Schmutz ... ich könnte es wohl weglassen - wenn es regnet fahre ich immer mit dem Auto zur Eisdiele 

Reimar

PS. Ich werde einfach das verwenden, das bei den Hubers dabei war, scheint doch etwas staubig zu sein in der Garage ...


----------



## Paramedicus (11. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was denn, er hat doch Recht!  Es hat doch nicht funktioniert - der ganze Lack ist bei der Montage vom Rahmen gefallen!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Oh man, also so wie der das Bike zusammenschraubt, das ist der Albtraum eines Konstrukteurs. Nuss zum Einpressen eines Lagers ist ja schön. Wenn er sie denn richtig herum anlegen würde. So herum könnte er das Ding auch gleich weglassen - was er dann später ja auch macht. Und dann Fett für Iglidur Einsätze... tut mir leid, da muss ich mir Fragen stellen, ob der werte Monteur weiß, was er da so anstellt, und hoffen dass das später Kompetentere Leute machen.
> 
> Mfg



Mit bereitet das Bike immer wieder Träume, aber ohne "Alb" 

Du hast auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Auge! Das mit der Nuss ist natürlich besser wenn man sie so ansetzt, dass auch nur der Außenring vom Lager gedrückt wird. Leider war grad keine passende Nuss am Start, wo der Umfang sauber auf dem Lageraußenring gesessen hätte. Deswegen habe ich einfach die flächige Rückseite genommen...
Das ist sicher nicht die "feine englische", allerdings sitzen die Lager auch nicht so fest im Gehäuse, dass man sich durch den Druck, der über den Innenring übertragen wird sofort das Lager kaputt drückt. Quick'n Dirty halt 

Daheim steht bei mir bald ne kleine Drehbank, dann sind für Mustermontagen auch in ein paar Minuten passende Einpressadapter gedreht, mit Führungszapfen und im Bereich des Innenrings frei geräumt, wie sich das gehört 

Mit dem Fett kontra IGUS-Lager hat Du aber unrecht... ich habe früher schon sooooo viele Reparaturen von quietschenden Gleitlagern gehabt. Ein bissl Fett bei der Montage und diese Probleme sind Geschichte. Das es zur Schmierung nicht notwendig ist, ist klar...

So long... musste mal was zur Rettung der Ingenieursehre tun 
Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mit bereitet das Bike immer wieder Träume, aber ohne "Alb"
> 
> Du hast auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Auge! Das mit der Nuss ist natürlich besser wenn man sie so ansetzt, dass auch nur der Außenring vom Lager gedrückt wird. Leider war grad keine passende Nuss am Start, wo der Umfang sauber auf dem Lageraußenring gesessen hätte. Deswegen habe ich einfach die flächige Rückseite genommen...
> Das ist sicher nicht die "feine englische", allerdings sitzen die Lager auch nicht so fest im Gehäuse, dass man sich durch den Druck, der über den Innenring übertragen wird sofort das Lager kaputt drückt. Quick'n Dirty halt
> ...




Brauchst dich doch net rechtfertigen, es ist doch allgenmein bekannt das Inschenöre noch nie gute Handwerker waren...




Würde dir eine Weiler aus den 60ern oder 70ern empfehlen. Die sind für die Ewigkeit gebaut

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kede (11. März 2013)

Hab mir zwar keins bestellt, aber hoffentlich werden die Serienbikes nicht quick'n'dirty zusammengebaut sondern mit passendem Werkzeug.
Ich kann nichtmal beurteilen was wie leicht sonst passieren könnte, aber als Käufer der ordentlich Geld auf den Tisch legt erwartet man das.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2013)

Mit Sicherheit wäre der Aufbau auch professioneller gegangen, aber dann hätte es halt wesentlich länger gedauert. So war es eine tolle, fast zeitnahe Fotogeschichte und das fand ich spitze.
Ich persönlich montiere auch nicht so, aber wie gesagt, der Monteur stand ja auch unter enormen Forendruck

Igus Iglidurlager J werden mit Fett montiert, werden aber nicht mit Fett geschmiert, daß ist der kleine, feine Unterschied und das hat auch gepasst.


----------



## DIP (11. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Und, wie gehts die Woche weiter mit dem ICB?
Die ersten eloxierten Rahmensample sollten doch langsam ankommen, oder?
Wann kann man da mit Bildern rechnen?
Und gibts noch mal ne aufbaustory wenn das erste ICB01 / ICB02 zamgeschraubt wird?

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

Die Rahmen sollen morgen ankommen... werde unsere PMs bitten gleich mal ein paar Bilder rüber zu lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2013)

Kede schrieb:


> Hab mir zwar keins bestellt, aber hoffentlich werden die Serienbikes nicht quick'n'dirty zusammengebaut sondern mit passendem Werkzeug.
> Ich kann nichtmal beurteilen was wie leicht sonst passieren könnte, aber als Käufer der ordentlich Geld auf den Tisch legt erwartet man das.




Diesmal hat einfach dieser Satz vorher gefehlt. Ist ja schon der zweite Zusammenbauthread...



> Damit auch diejenigen, die daheim kein professionelles Lagereinpresswerkzeug haben nachvollziehen können wie das funktioniert....



G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

Kede schrieb:


> Hab mir zwar keins bestellt, aber hoffentlich werden die Serienbikes nicht quick'n'dirty zusammengebaut sondern mit passendem Werkzeug.
> Ich kann nichtmal beurteilen was wie leicht sonst passieren könnte, aber als Käufer der ordentlich Geld auf den Tisch legt erwartet man das.



Das ist kein Thema, die Montagewerkstatt für die Serie ist ja ganz anders ausgestattet... mich hat der Mangel an Werkzeug aber auch n bissl geärgert und zu einer Reaktion gezwungen. Entsprechendes Werkzeug ist bereits geordert 

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: @_LB Jörg_: Stimmt, das mit der Demonstration für den Hobbyschrauber war ja der eigentliche Grund... alle bitte sofort die Zeilen oberhalb vergessen


----------



## foreigner (11. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sollen morgen ankommen... werde unsere PMs bitten gleich mal ein paar Bilder rüber zu lassen


 
Endlich blaue Rahmen 
Will sehen!
  @Stefan.Stark: Wie schaut´s eigentlich aus mit weiterem Zeitpaln. Wir haben jetzt Mitte März, langsam dürfte man doch sagen können, ob Anfang Mai für die 02er Serienbikes realistisch ist und wann man bestellen kann.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

Hi foreigner,

verdammt... da stichst Du mir gerade in eine offene Wunde. Habe einen neuen Stand bekommen: Fräs- und Schmiedeteile alles toll, aaaaber die Rohre brauchen wohl bis zum 23. März. D.h. ich gehe davon aus, dass sich der letzte Zeitplan noch mal um ca. zehn Tage verschiebt.
Natürlich haben wir versucht irgendwo Zeit raus zu holen, aber unsere Agenten haben gesagt, das wäre alles was sie hätten erreichen können 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (11. März 2013)

Heißt dann frühestens Mitte Mai für die Serien ICBs, oder wie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

achso... eins noch: die Rahmen kommen definitv per Luftfracht um da wenigstens noch was gut zu machen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Heißt dann frühestens Mitte Mai für die Serien ICBs, oder wie ?



Wir versuchen noch vernünftige Preise für den Lufttransport der Komplettbikes zu bekommen... wenn das klappt gehts noch was schneller.


----------



## foreigner (11. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir versuchen noch vernünftige Preise für den Lufttransport der Komplettbikes zu bekommen... wenn das klappt gehts noch was schneller.


 
Das wäre fein, wenn das klappt. Der hibbelige "Haben will Faktor" wird immer größer. Und um so schöner das Wetter wird, um so schlimmer wird´s.


----------



## doriuscrow (11. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi foreigner,
> 
> verdammt... da stichst Du mir gerade in eine offene Wunde. Habe einen neuen Stand bekommen: Fräs- und Schmiedeteile alles toll, aaaaber die Rohre brauchen wohl bis zum 23. März. D.h. ich gehe davon aus, dass sich der letzte Zeitplan noch mal um ca. zehn Tage verschiebt.
> Natürlich haben wir versucht irgendwo Zeit raus zu holen, aber unsere Agenten haben gesagt, das wäre alles was sie hätten erreichen können
> ...


 
JETZT WEINE ICH ABER WIRKLICH!!!! DU WEISST WARUM!

Reimar


----------



## EraZeR (11. März 2013)

Mal beten , dass das mit der Luftfracht für die ersten Serien ICBS klappt


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das wäre fein, wenn das klappt. Der hibbelige "Haben will Faktor" wird immer größer. Und um so schöner das Wetter wird, um so schlimmer wird´s.


Umso schöner? Hier liegen wieder 5cm Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

EraZeR schrieb:


> Mal beten , dass das mit der Luftfracht für die ersten Serien ICBS klappt



jepp... unser neuer PM Hans Härtel hat mir das gerade eben noch mal gesagt, dass Luftfracht schon gesetzt ist.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## vx2200 (11. März 2013)

Was bedeutet die Verzögerung für die R'n'C Kunden?
Klappt es noch bis ende März?


----------



## EraZeR (11. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> jepp... unser neuer PM Hans Härtel hat mir das gerade eben noch mal gesagt, dass Luftfracht schon gesetzt ist.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Hi,

hab mich vermutlich falsch ausgedrückt  Das beten, war auf die Komplettbikes bezogen *g*.

Schätze du hast dich auf die Raw'n'Chopped bezogen oder ? 

Ansonsten wärs ja fast zu geil 
Aber vllt. geht das bei den Serienbikes ja auch irgendwie *hoff*

Warten ist echt immer hart.

Beste Grüße,
EraZeR


----------



## kandyman (11. März 2013)

Noch mal bitte zum Mitschreiben: Wann kann man möglicherweise mit einem ICB01 im Laden rechnen? Ungefähr? Wann irgendwelche Teile irgendwo sind ist mir nicht so wichtig


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

Das hängt ganz stark davon ab, ob wir das mit der Luftfracht für die Komplettbikes umsetzen können (sieht im Moment nicht sooo schlecht aus). Aber Mai wirds am Ende wahrscheinlich schon...

Vorbestellung:
Weil die Rahmen eh schon so spät kommen wollen wir den IBC-Usern auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit zur Vorbestellung geben. Da die ganze Entwicklung hier statt gefunden hat, sollten die IBCler auf jeden Fall bevorzugt werden.
Wie wir das technisch umsetzen ist noch nicht ganz raus: Entweder mit kleiner Anzahlung in den Webshop stellen (wie beim R'nC) und nur hier verkünden, dann könnte aber trotzdem noch jeder andere ordern. Oder wir richten hier ein Formular oder einen imaginären User oder sowas ein, wo man per PN seine Kaufabsicht kundtun kann... das wiederrum wäre problematisch, da es weniger verbindlich ist. Vielleicht fällt uns noch was ein, wie wir beides miteinander verbinden können...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (11. März 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet die Verzögerung für die R'n'C Kunden?
> Klappt es noch bis ende März?


Hat er jetzt darauf geantwortet? Falls er es überlesen hat:

WAS IST MIT R'N'C????????????

Reimar


----------



## Peter Lustig (11. März 2013)

Kann man die Räder nicht irgendwie so in den Onlineshop stellen, dass eine Bestellung nur mit einem Aktivierungscode möglich ist, den man dann hier per PM erhält...oder so...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

@_reima_r:
Das hatte ich doch oben schon beantwortet... dank der tollen, neuen Nachrichten rechne ich mit weiteren zehn Tagen Verzögerung. Also wirds auf jeden Fall April


----------



## Pintie (11. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Vorbestellung:
> Weil die Rahmen eh schon so spät kommen wollen wir den IBC-Usern auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit zur Vorbestellung geben. Da die ganze Entwicklung hier statt gefunden hat, sollten die IBCler auf jeden Fall bevorzugt werden.



Grundsätzlich wäre das natürlich super. Würde ich auch machen... 
aber bevor ich nicht mal drauf gesessen bin kann ich nciht sagen ob ich XL oder XXL brauch..... da sehe ich das Problem.


----------



## open-air (11. März 2013)

Hi,

ich finde das Bike sieht sehr gelungen aus.
Aber, erst anschauen, anfassen, probesitzen, => kaufen

Es gibt doch einige Punkte die ich mir gerne in Natura ansehen würde.
Bilder oder blumige Diskussionen reichen mir nicht.
  Wann gibt es die ersten Bikes im XXL
  Die Auslieferung kann ja dann von mir aus bis Mai dauern.

Gruß


o.a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (11. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Kann man die Räder nicht irgendwie so in den Onlineshop stellen, dass eine Bestellung nur mit einem Aktivierungscode möglich ist, den man dann hier per PM erhält...oder so...



Diese Methode, in Verbindung mit ner Anzahlung wäre doch in Ordnung.


----------



## doriuscrow (11. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @_reima_r:
> Das hatte ich doch oben schon beantwortet... dank der tollen, neuen Nachrichten rechne ich mit weiteren zehn Tagen Verzögerung. Also wirds auf jeden Fall April


Sorry Stefan, ich habe das auf den "Rest" hin gedeutet - nicht auf unsere Rahmen ...
Trotzdem zu spät  Schade!


----------



## ruv (11. März 2013)

haha... 

diese Fotostory fungiert gleichzeitig auch als Aufbauanleitung für alle Raw & Chopped Kit besitzer...

Hätte ich das gewusst hätt ich mir auch so ein Kit gegönnt... Mist


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> haha...
> 
> diese Fotostory fungiert gleichzeitig auch als Aufbauanleitung für alle Raw & Chopped Kit besitzer...
> 
> Hätte ich das gewusst hätt ich mir auch so ein Kit gegönnt... Mist



und wer hätte dann das restliche rad aufgebaut/eingestellt?


----------



## mw01 (11. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark  Wird es am Lago Festival die Möglichkeit geben, mit dem ICB (aller Größen) eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## foreigner (11. März 2013)

ka





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brauchst dich doch net rechtfertigen, es ist doch allgenmein bekannt das Inschenöre noch nie gute Handwerker waren...
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Dagegen spricht so ein IHK Zeugnis zum Jahrgangsbesten, was ich auch noch irgendwo herum fliegen hab. (und das war nicht nur in der Theorie)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre das natürlich super. Würde ich auch machen...
> aber bevor ich nicht mal drauf gesessen bin kann ich nciht sagen ob ich XL oder XXL brauch..... da sehe ich das Problem.


Ich werde angesichts der Geo und einer Präferenz zu wendig statt riesig mit 1,93m wahrscheinlich wohl Größe L nehmen. XL dürfte schon sehr groß sein, XXL klingt größentechnisch nach Hulk-Edition


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

mw01 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark  Wird es am Lago Festival die Möglichkeit geben, mit dem ICB (aller Größen) eine Runde zu drehen?



Jepp, der Plan ist es alle Fotomuster mitzubringen und auch unsere privaten ICBs vom Carver Team. Außerdem wird höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gabel-/Dämpferhersteller mit vier ICBs am Start sein


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark wir sind schon gemeinsam gefahren - was würdest du empfehlen? L oder XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. März 2013)

hmmm... XL is halt nicht unbedingt kurz, deswegen dann doch eher L

Mein L müsste nächste Woche fertig werden, komm vorbei und probiers aus


----------



## mhedder (11. März 2013)

@stefan: Du stehst doch auch eher auf oldschool geo. 
Würdes Du mir verraten wie groß Du bist? Schwanke mit meine 1,82 (normale Körperproportionen) noch ein wenig zwischen M und L. 

Hab bislang immer eher kleine Rahmen gefahren und würde jetzt wenn keiner sagt "fährt sich wie ein Panzer" mal Grösse L testen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## KainerM (11. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: na, das klingt doch vernünftiger. Wobei, was die Buchsen angeht bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung dass da kein Fett dran gehört. Das Zeug ist zwar recht unempfindlich, aber nicht auf alle Fette / Öle wirklich gut zu sprechen... teilweise versprödet der Kunststoff dadurch. Der Sinn dieser Buchsen ist ja gerade, dass man sie Schmierstofffrei und dadurch weniger Dreckempfindlich einsetzen kann. Nachteil einer Schmierung ist ja, dass man gerade über den Schmierstoff oft Schmutzpartikel einbringt. Der anfängliche Schutzfilm ist bald mal weg, spätestens nach der ersten Putzaktion, und danach fängt man mit dem Fett nur zusätzlichen Dreck ein. Sonst könnte man die Lager auch gleich aus normalem Sintermetall ausführen, und eben ölen. Und die Igus-Lager (genaudo wie andere Fabrikate, ich hab halt bis jetzt vor allem mit Igus gearbeitet) sind trocken in der Lage kleinere Verschmutzungen in der Lauffläche einzubetten.
Wobei, Meine Erfahrungen kommen da doch aus einem etwas höhe beanspruchten Bereich. 

Ich wollte ja auch bei den Lagerschrauben aufschreien, aber ich hab den kleinen Absatz auf dem Zusammenbauplan entdeckt. ;-)

 @Paramedicus: ruhig Blut, die Jungs werden schon wissen, warum sie was wie machen. Ein kleiner Kommentar sollte trotzdem erlaubt sein, im schlimmsten Fall lernt dabei niemand was neues...

Mfg


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2013)

wie ist das eigentlich mit der madenschraube, die die die aluachse des hauptlagers sichert - kann es sein dass sich die madenschraube ins alu frisst und hässliche spuren hinterlässt#??? (auch wenn man das angegebene drehmoment einhält)


----------



## messias (12. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hmmm... XL is halt nicht unbedingt kurz, deswegen dann doch eher L
> 
> Mein L müsste nächste Woche fertig werden, komm vorbei und probiers aus



Hmm... hattest du nicht auch ab 1,80m schon L empfohlen? Und dann für 1,93 immer noch L?


----------



## trailterror (12. März 2013)

Wird wohl äusserste schmerzgrenze sein für L....so fährt mans wohl ziemlich am limit, wenn mans kompakt mag ists aber wohl die richtige entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Hmm... hattest du nicht auch ab 1,80m schon L empfohlen? Und dann für 1,93 immer noch L?



ups... habe ich das echt gemacht? Dann habe ich Mist erzählt... kannmir garnicht vorstellen bei 1,93m noch L zu empfehlen

EDIT: Achso, habs grad gecheckt... ich Depp hab da jemanden verwechselt...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ups... habe ich das echt gemacht? Dann habe ich Mist erzählt... kannmir garnicht vorstellen bei 1,93m noch L zu empfehlen
> 
> EDIT: Achso, habs grad gecheckt... ich Depp hab da jemanden verwechselt...



Also was nun?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> @_stefan_: Du stehst doch auch eher auf oldschool geo.
> Würdes Du mir verraten wie groß Du bist? Schwanke mit meine 1,82 (normale Körperproportionen) noch ein wenig zwischen M und L.
> 
> Hab bislang immer eher kleine Rahmen gefahren und würde jetzt wenn keiner sagt "fährt sich wie ein Panzer" mal Grösse L testen...
> ...



Ich bin knapp 1,80m groß... und teste jetzt mal einen L Rahmen mit superkurzem Vorbau. Sobald die Kiste fertig ist werde ich berichten wie es passt!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Also was nun?



so'n langer Lulatsch dürfte mit nem XL doch besser bedient sein 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass es mir unglaublich schwer fällt Empfehlungen für Rahmengrößen abzugeben. Per PN kommen da viele Anfragen rein. Aber gerade bei besonders großen und kleinen Leuten ist es schwierig sich in das Sitz- und Fahrgefühl hinein zu denken...
Deswegen empfehle ich auf jeden Fall erst mal die Geometrie mit dem jetzigen Bike zu vergleichen und sich Gedanken zu machen obs passt, oder ob irgendwelche Parameter verbesserungsbedürftig sind.

Greez,
Stefan

Wie gesagt... wenn die Kiste fertig ist, dann komm mal vorbei und wir gehen die Local Enduro- und DH-Strecken schreddern!


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

darf ich nochmal einhaken...

sind die Bilder in deinem Album die finalen Geometrien?

also XL new und XXL...








mit meinen 195cm bin ich da am überlegen... XL dürfte halt schon wendiger ausfallen. (15mm Radstand und Reach)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

jepp, das sind die finalen Geos


----------



## EraZeR (12. März 2013)

Gibts schon neuigkeiten zu den Farbsamples? 
Sind die schon angekommen? (Bilder???)

Greez


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

frage gleich mal unsere PMs...


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich bin knapp 1,80m groß... und teste jetzt mal einen L Rahmen mit superkurzem Vorbau. Sobald die Kiste fertig ist werde ich berichten wie es passt!...



Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt, aber eigentlich auch sicher das es passt! (1,79/L/35mm)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

Eloxalmuster sind noch nicht da, sollen aber heute noch kommen. Bilder kommen asap...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIP (12. März 2013)




----------



## Spokenippel (12. März 2013)

Thomas schrieb:


> #  _In der Reparaturwerkstatt war das passende Einpresswerkzeug nicht vorhanden - der Ingenieur greift da ganz quick 'n dirty zur "Nussmethode"._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als arbeiter in der maschinenbaubranche tut das mir umso mehr weh


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. März 2013)

Wie das geht auch anders?


----------



## raschaa (12. März 2013)

klar, mit'm Hammer


----------



## Paramedicus (12. März 2013)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> als arbeiter in der maschinenbaubranche tut das mir umso mehr weh




Kommt, gibts noch jemanden der was dazu sagt? Das können doch nicht alle gewesen sein.


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

DIP schrieb:


>







Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wie das geht auch anders?



große Beilagscheibe drüber und dann mit schraube von der anderen Seite rein ziehen?


----------



## benzinkanister (12. März 2013)

Erwischt!


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde...

Ich habe ja vor für mich alternative Ausfallenden zu fräßen. 

Unterschiede:

- 203mm Postmount bei Bremse ohne Adapter (zee/Saint optimiert)

- Schaltwerk mit direct Mount. 

also so wie das: 






erst mal würde ich das in 650B machen, bei Nachfrage wäre aber auch 26" kein Problem.

Ausführung:
würde mich da ans original halten, nur zusätzlich Material für 203Pm ran packen. und bei direkt mount halt den Extrasteg.


Preislich kann ich das noch nicht abschätzen. da müsste ich mal mit dem fertigen CAD Modell hausieren gehen. Wären nur Material und fräß Kosten. will da nichts dran verdienen.

Farben wären dann natürlich alle möglich die man eloxieren kann. 


Also wer da interesse hat schreibt mir eine PM. Ich sammel das dann und schaue ob es sich rentiert da ein paar zu Produzieren.


----------



## Paramedicus (12. März 2013)

@Merlin: Sind das private Bilder? Kannst du mir was über den XT LRS sagen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

nein ist von pinkbike:
Shimano Officially Introduces Direct Mount Rear Derailleurs 

Aber ich kann dir was sagen: ich will keinen XT LRS  

ich hol mir wohl ein icb 1 oder 2 und verkaufe den LRS. und dann hole ich mir gut und günstig das: Fun Works 4Way Pro Pacenti DL31 D-Light disc 1810g Laufradsatz 650b


----------



## GrillMeister (12. März 2013)

dip schrieb:


>


was soll die quälerei!


----------



## forever (12. März 2013)

Läßt Carver alle Rahmen beim Panzer schweißen? 

Ernsthaft, der Rahmen sieht cool aus, auch wenn ich
Hardtail Fan bin.


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

Beim auspacken... bessere Bilder kommen bald:


----------



## Snakes (12. März 2013)

Interesting.
In my opinion black parts doesn't look too good on blue frame.
Silver frame with red parts is really nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_87 (12. März 2013)

Gibt die grüne Version auch als ICB02 Variante?


----------



## dj_evil (12. März 2013)

Die grüne Wippe ist ja der Hammer.... schade hat es das grün nicht in die Serie geschafft ......


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2013)

....und grün ist auch dabei...was issn das letzte????...das ICB kommt richtig gut

G.


----------



## DIP (12. März 2013)

Das Blau schaut mal genauso aus wie ich mir das gewünscht hab!
Mit schwarzen Anbauteilen wird das richtig Porno


----------



## Third_Eye (12. März 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2013)

DIP schrieb:


> Das Blau schaut mal genauso aus wie ich mir das gewünscht hab!
> Mit schwarzen Anbauteilen wird das richtig Porno



Ja, auf jedenfall mal schön dunkel...da sind wir nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen...puhh

G.


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

ich hätte es gerne noch dunkler gehabt, aber kann wohl damit leben.

also wirds wohl das icb2

die dunklen schrauben schauen cool aus


----------



## milk (12. März 2013)

Grün ist bombe.. Was hat es mit dem auf sich???


----------



## foreigner (12. März 2013)

Jetzt wo ich´s sehe, bin ich um so glücklicher, dass es blau gworden ist. Das blaue mit schwarzer Wippe und Ausfallenden ist das geilste. Mir gefiehl ja auch grau rot, schaut aber hier nicht so prickelnd aus.
Und heil froh bin ich, dass es nicht grün ist. Find´s schrecklich.


----------



## foreigner (12. März 2013)

Achja, silber mit blauer Wippe und Ausfallenden kommt auch richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2013)

Stefan, mach mich glücklich und sag mir, das es die dunkelgrau-hellgrün variante zu kaufen gibt?!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2013)

milk schrieb:


> Grün ist bombe.. Was hat es mit dem auf sich???



Naja, grün hatte doch ansich die meisten tatsächlichen Stimmen...oder so ähnlich, wenn man verschiedene Faktoren rausrechnen würde. Da ists doch verständlich das mal zum Test mitzueloxieren lassen...zum Gukken

G.


----------



## vscope (12. März 2013)

Komponenten vom Bike im Hintergrund auf den blauen Rahmen und Bilder machen! 
Dann können wir mal sehen wie es final aussieht...

Das silberne mit blauer Wippe gefällt mir nackt am Besten.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Achja, silber mit blauer Wippe und Ausfallenden kommt auch richtig gut.



Silberelox komplett wäre mal richtig genial...mit diesen Poliereabsätzen

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

wozu welche Farbe gehört kann ich euch echt nicht sagen, habe noch nicht mal die Abstimmungsergebnisse im Kopf 
Auf jeden Fall sind Flo und Hans (unsere neuen PMs) schon dabei ein Bike aufzubauen, damit ihr mal einen Eindruck vom Komplettbike bekommt... sobald ich Bilder bekomme gibts Updates.

Aber jetzt ruft erstmal ein bissl anderer Stress... bis später...


----------



## foreigner (12. März 2013)

Welche Rahmengröße ist denn welcher Rahmen? 
Grau-Rot L ?
Grau-Grün XL ?

Falls Grau -Rot L ist, überlege ich mir noch, ob ich nicht doch m nehme. Man, schaut das lang aus.

Mehr Fotos!


----------



## haske (12. März 2013)

ICB 02 wir rischtisch geil. Hab eigentlich fürs grün gestimmt, aber das wär mir fürs ganze Bike zu grell. Das Blau ist Hammer . Wo kann ich vorbestellen????


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


>



Das Blau gefällt mir sehr gut! Weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr, wie die Wippe werden sollte. Silber, oder? Die Projektübersicht ist - immer noch - mehr als insuffizient!


----------



## Peter Lustig (12. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das Blau gefällt mir sehr gut! Weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr, wie die Wippe werden sollte. Silber, oder? Die Projektübersicht ist - immer noch - mehr als insuffizient!



schwarz hab ich im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milk (12. März 2013)

Schwarz denke ich auch.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (12. März 2013)

des Beschte:


----------



## piilu (12. März 2013)

Kommen da eigentlich noch irgendwelche Aufkleber drauf oder bleibt das Bike so schlicht?


----------



## milk (12. März 2013)

Die bleiben so schlicht.


----------



## haske (12. März 2013)

bleibt so


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

Grün ist ein gutes Beispiel das die Schweißnähte viel dunkler werden... 
(und geht sowieso gar nicht 

Ein paar Bilder mit einer echten Kamera wären super.... 
Immerhin hast GPS im exif deaktiviert... sonst wüssten jetzt alle wo das iphone 5 wohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. März 2013)

geil!


----------



## EraZeR (12. März 2013)

Ich dachte da kommen noch schwarze Decals drauf?

Ansonsten aber schon jetzt nur geil !


----------



## kandyman (12. März 2013)

Alle super. Resultat.


----------



## piilu (12. März 2013)

Sehen auf jedenfall sehr gut aus bis auf das Rot, ist mir nen bisschen zu hell. Würde trotzdem immernoch am liebsten 1 oder 3 mit Schwarzer Wippe haben


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das Blau gefällt mir sehr gut! Weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr, wie die Wippe werden sollte. Silber, oder? Die Projektübersicht ist - immer noch - mehr als insuffizient!



Dummerweise schwarz....wir sollten einfach nommal abstimmen

G.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. März 2013)

das hellgrün ist weitaus schicker als gedacht... werde allerdings mit diesem titangrau vom roten noch nicht ganz warm...


----------



## FRmacks (12. März 2013)

das silberne mit der blauen wippe/enden wird wohl das icb01... und damit dann wohl auch das meiner wahl.. denn das gefällt sehr gut!! war noch zwischen 1er und 2er hin und her gerissen aber die schwarze wippe gefällt mir gar nicht und das silber sieht echt top aus..  und damit bleibt dann ja auch noch restbudget um den einen oder anderen kleinen änderungswunsch in sahcen ausstattung umzusetzten


----------



## Nill (12. März 2013)

GRÜN !!!!!


----------



## DIP (12. März 2013)

Bei genauerer Betrachtung hat wohl jeder der Samplerahmen ne andere Größe:
Titan / Grün XXL
Titan / Rot  XL
Blau / Silber L
Blau / Black M
Silber / Blau S

Aber erst mal ordentliche Bilder abwarten...
Der Titan/Grüne kommt aber schon gewaltig rüber


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. März 2013)

Ich war ja auch für Silber und ´ne weiße Gabel! Sähe mit dem hellen Blau super aus. Aber auf mich hört hier ja keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. März 2013)

Einmal Rahmen in grün mit Wippe in titan zu mir!


----------



## haske (12. März 2013)

würd gern mal die Trailrakete sehen


----------



## Chris_87 (12. März 2013)

Wenn ihr eins in Größe S da habt komm ich vorbei Probe sitzen


----------



## Landus (12. März 2013)

Stefan Stark macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, sieht nämlich echt Stark aus!  Mit den schwarzen Komponenten sollte dann das Blau auch nicht mehr ganz so aufdringlich rüberkommen. Binn mal gespannt


----------



## Bench (12. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich war ja auch für Silber und ´ne weiße Gabel! Sähe mit dem hellen Blau super aus. Aber auf mich hört hier ja keiner.



Eine Gabel muss schwarz sein. IMMER!

Tötet alle weißen Gabeln!


----------



## haske (12. März 2013)

Hab gedacht nur beim 2er ist die Gabelfarbe schwarz bisher gesetzt


----------



## warp4 (12. März 2013)

Sieht Top aus !
So wie das Silber / Blaue habe ich mir mein R'n'C in etwa vorgestellt...


Gruß Uwe


----------



## mhedder (12. März 2013)

Als erstes ein Dickes  für das bomben Ergebnis. Der Rahmen ist einfach richtig chic geworden.

Aber: Jetzt hatte ich mich so langsam von dem Schmerz erholt, dass es klein Grün geben wird... Und dann streut hier wieder jemand Salz in die Wunde... 

Und zwar herrlich schickes Salz 

 @stefan: Was muss ich tun, um an den grünen Hinterbau zu kommen 


Gruß Marc


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2013)

Die Rahmen sehen in Farbe nochmal geiler aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> @_stefan_: Was muss ich tun, um an den grünen Hinterbau zu kommen



hehe... was muss ich machen für einen farblosen , also schwarz?


----------



## Bench (12. März 2013)

Kann man die SunRingle Charger LRS aus ICB1 und ICB2 problemlos auf Schnellspanner umrüsten? Weiß das zufällig jemand? Mein X1800 wird mir zu schmal und vl gibts ja bald viele, die umrüsten


----------



## visualex (12. März 2013)

Haben die PMs eigentlich eine Waage vor Ort? Mich würden die Gewichte der Rahmen brennend interessieren, besonders Größe L. Und natürlich was es mit den anderen Farben/Farbkombinationen auf sich hat. Das blau gefällt mir extrem gut, besonders das mit dem silbernen Hinterbau. Die Kombination silberner Rahmen und blaue Wippe für das ICB01 habe ich mir viel schlimmer vorgestellt, aber ich glaube, ich finde es ganz annehmbar.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. März 2013)

Ich will nur den Monarch Plus und die Lyrik haben ;-) 
Bin echt mal gespannt was von den Bikes hier im Markt landet.


----------



## haske (12. März 2013)

Die Wippen haben nun auch keine groben Frässpuren mehr!


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

Charger: wurde hier denk ich schon mal geschrieben - soll auf ziemlich alles umrüstbar sein. Und da ich mal davon ausgehe das man da nicht viel dafür bekommt werde ich das wohl auch machen und ins bike der Freundin packen 

Bin auch gespannt wie viel da im bikemarkt landet. Ich glaube eine Menge.

denke ich werde versuchen die lyrik gegen durolux zu tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. März 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> Kann man die SunRingle Charger LRS aus ICB1 und ICB2 problemlos auf Schnellspanner umrÃ¼sten? WeiÃ das zufÃ¤llig jemand? Mein X1800 wird mir zu schmal und vl gibts ja bald viele, die umrÃ¼sten



Ja  , kosten je Rad 15â¬ fÃ¼r die HÃ¼lsen.

Ich habe meine Charger Expert jetzt 5 Monate und kann da leider nix so richtig gutes berichten. Doch sie sind leicht. 
Warum die allerdings fÃ¼r Enduroeinsatz freigegeben sind, will mir bei der mÃ¤Ãigen  GÃ¼te nicht so recht einleuchten. Die HR Lager laufen wie mit Schmirgelpaste versetzt. Die hauchdÃ¼nnen weichen Felgen verbeulen  sehr leicht. Meine sind nach der kurzen Zeit leider fast schon schrottreif. Ich schicke die bald erstmal ein, bevor ich die GewÃ¤hrleistung verliere.


----------



## Bench (12. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Charger: [...]
> 
> Bin auch gespannt wie viel da im bikemarkt landet. Ich glaube eine Menge.



ich glaube nicht sonderlich viele. viele werden den zumindest das erste Jahr testen oder so. Er scheint ja trotz 24 Speichen ziemlich robust zu sein.

Und inzwischen glaube ich, der ist eh zu breit/schwer für mein uraltes, kleines Kona Tourenfully. Zumindest der Comp, und der Expert wird mir zu teuer sein. 

sry, ich hör jetzt auf mit dem OT.


----------



## janifabi (12. März 2013)

DIP schrieb:


>



cool, 
mach au mal Feierabend!


----------



## janifabi (12. März 2013)

milk schrieb:


> Die bleiben so schlicht.



ich finds schade, dass sich die Schrift "Carver" und vorallem das "ICB" nur so schwach von der Grundfarbe abheben.


----------



## milk (12. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> ich finds schade, dass sich die Schrift "Carver" und vorallem das "ICB" nur so schwach von der Grundfarbe abheben.




ich denke das sieht live und  bei bewegung schon wieder etwas anders aus..
Alternativ gabs doch auch mal den Carver-Schriftzug als Datei zum selber drucken? Bzw. im R+C Thread wurde auch einiges an Aufklebern und Designs zum selber pimpen geschrieben.

gruss


----------



## tobsinger (12. März 2013)

@stefan: ist die grafik poliert/glasperlengestrahlt oder klarlack/mattlack?

und noch was: werden die monarchen für die RnC weiss werden?


----------



## jeahbikes (12. März 2013)

warum nur ist es nicht das grüne geworden...  das sieht überragend aus.

der titan-farbton ist mir zu wenig braun, schade. bin noch am überlegen, ob das ein Rad für mich werden könnte. Optisch finde ich die Rahmen jetzt schon mal viel stärker als das erste RnC, das hier im Eingangspost dokumentiert ist.

grün!!!


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2013)

in BW kann man ja so ein grünes fahren...

hier in Bayern wäre ein schwarzes einfach perfekt gewesen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> @_stefan_: ist die grafik poliert/glasperlengestrahlt oder klarlack/mattlack?
> 
> und noch was: werden die monarchen für die RnC weiss werden?



Die Grafik ist poliert/gestrahlt... wir sind doch ne Edelmarke 

Was die Dämpfer betrifft muss ich noch mal fragen... der Techniker kümmert sich doch nicht um sowas...

Greez und guats Nächtle,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (13. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist poliert/gestrahlt... wir sind doch ne Edelmarke
> 
> Was die Dämpfer betrifft muss ich noch mal fragen... der Techniker kümmert sich doch nicht um sowas...
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte die kommen auch in Raw und zum selbst zusammenbauen  ... wenn das nicht geht - dann bitte in schwarz!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (13. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist poliert/gestrahlt... wir sind doch ne Edelmarke
> 
> Was die Dämpfer betrifft muss ich noch mal fragen... der Techniker kümmert sich doch nicht um sowas...
> 
> ...



Nee,nee ! Schwarz ist gesetzt ! Kommt jetzt bloß nicht mit weiß um die Ecke... 
(Wenn, dann bitte Wahlmöglichkeit...ICH möchte keinen Weißen)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vx2200 (13. März 2013)

Die (Nicht  )Farbe meiner Wahl wäre auch SCHWARZ!


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> in BW kann man ja so ein grünes fahren...
> 
> *hier in Bayern wäre ein schwarzes einfach perfekt gewesen.*



Warum sowas? Ich bin froh das es endlich mal farben gibt die aus dem schwarzen/grauen einheitsbreit durch aus positiv herausstechen!

Noch dazu ist die kombi von poliert und gestrahl richtig edel, glaubt einem Niemand, dass der rahmen nur die Hälfte von Nicolai, Alutech, Leidwill und was es da noch so alles gibt, kostet!

Ich sitz hier wie auf heißen kohlen und will endlich mein geld loswerden, im idealfall für einen teil grünen rahmen!


----------



## haske (13. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> wozu welche Farbe gehört kann ich euch echt nicht sagen, habe noch nicht mal die Abstimmungsergebnisse im Kopf
> Auf jeden Fall sind Flo und Hans (unsere neuen PMs) schon dabei ein Bike aufzubauen, damit ihr mal einen Eindruck vom Komplettbike bekommt... sobald ich Bilder bekomme gibts Updates.
> 
> Aber jetzt ruft erstmal ein bissl anderer Stress... bis später...


 
Wann gibts Bilder?


----------



## Pig-Mint (13. März 2013)

Wird das ICB Rad oder Rahmen (wie auch immer) eigentlich immer wieder nur aufs Neue vorgestellt,
oder gibt es das Teil tatsächlich "irrrrrgendwann" mal auch noch zu kaufen ?


----------



## Pintie (13. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das es endlich mal farben gibt die aus dem schwarzen/grauen einheitsbreit durch aus positiv herausstechen!



hast die anspielung nicht verstanden.... (bayern ist schwarz regiert , BW Grün)
OT: mal sehen ob der neue Papst auch wieder ein schwarzer ist 

Aber gut.... heute abend ist in Bayern Rot-weiß auch geduldet. (oder spielen die in schwarz?)


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2013)

puh, der war jetzt aber wirklich nicht sehr offensichtlich, aber so passts natürlich 

Ich nehm dann grün, als farbe der bauern. Lebe ja in tirol


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> puh, der war jetzt aber wirklich nicht sehr offensichtlich, aber so passts natürlich
> 
> Ich nehm dann grün, als farbe der bauern. Lebe ja in tirol



Das hat Claus Peymann am Burgtheater auch so gesehen und in Peer Gynt die Trolle als grüngefärbte Tiroler in Lederhosen dargestellt. Kam bei den Wieners hervorragend an, weniger bei den Tirolern. 

Friedensstiftende Abschlussanmerkung: Ich mag Wien (3 Monate) und Tirol (6 Monate)


----------



## culoduro (13. März 2013)

@stefan:

für die Selbsteloxierer (Rn'C):
Hast Du Farbcodes o.ä. für die beiden Farben des Grün-Titan eloxierten Rahmens?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (13. März 2013)

So, bitte jetzt ICB 01 aufbauen und ASAP Fotos posten.


----------



## Pilatus (13. März 2013)

Also mir gefällt das blau.
Auch das grün ist schicker geworden als gedacht -> nächstes Jahr vielleicht?


----------



## DIP (13. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Auf jeden Fall sind Flo und Hans (unsere neuen PMs) schon dabei ein Bike aufzubauen, damit ihr mal einen Eindruck vom Komplettbike bekommt... sobald ich Bilder bekomme gibts Updates.
> ...



Lassen sich aber ganz schön Zeit


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. März 2013)

Hmm, irgendwie reißt mich keine der Farben so richtig vom Hocker, gut das ich RnC Kriege. Irgendwann. 

Blau silber finde ich noch am angenehmsten, aber mir fallen gerade keine Anbauteile ein die da richtig gut passen.
Das grau-grün ist auch nicht schlecht. 
Blau-Schwarz ist schon recht schlicht.
Grau-Rot finde ich irgendwie zu knallig, aber so ist das wohl mit Geschmack 

 @Hasifisch:
Bist du eigentlich mit den Aufklebern schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## EraZeR (13. März 2013)

Bis wann kann man den mit Bildern von den aufgebauten Bikes rechnen? *vorfreude*


----------



## Hasifisch (13. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Bist du eigentlich mit den Aufklebern schon weiter gekommen?



Yepp... 
Ich bestelle mir jetzt Samples, also mit anderen Aufschriften etc, für mein Hardtail. Endgültige Entwürfe für das ICB kommen morgen - habe noch eine nette Idee für das Oberrohr.
Dann wird wohl Benzinkanister ein erstes Testset zum EK bekommen, wenn er mag. Da sehen wir dann, ob es alles so richtig passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (13. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie reißt mich keine der Farben so richtig vom Hocker, gut das ich RnC Kriege. Irgendwann.
> 
> Blau silber finde ich noch am angenehmsten, aber mir fallen gerade keine Anbauteile ein die da richtig gut passen.
> Das grau-grün ist auch nicht schlecht.
> ...



Hallo ICB Gemeinde,
also das mit den Farben scheint ja wirklich schwierig zu sein. 
Jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack, was ja auch OK ist. 
Wäre ja auch irgenswie blöd wenn jeder das gleiche Bike hätte.

Um nun auf den Punkt zu kommen, hätte ich da folgende Frage/Anregung: @Stefan Stark: 
Ist es möglich die Farben für die 3 Serienbikes frei wählen zu können?
Dem Einen gefällt nur Grau-Rot, möchte aber eigentlich das ICB2 von der Ausstattung her.
Also mir geht es mal so, mir würde das ICB2 von der Ausstattung zusagen, aber die "Blaue Variante" ist nicht meins.
Also Stefan, wie wäre es hier mit ein bisschen Flexiblität.
Ich denke da sind auch andere User meiner Meinung.
Oder?????




Gruass 
Janifabi


----------



## Paramedicus (13. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo ICB Gemeinde,
> also das mit den Farben scheint ja wirklich schwierig zu sein.
> Jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack, was ja auch OK ist.
> Wäre ja auch irgenswie blöd wenn jeder das gleiche Bike hätte.
> ...





Wie sollte das logistisch denn gehen?


----------



## Kharne (13. März 2013)

Wer soll das bezahlen? Dann mÃ¼sste Carver 2-300 â¬ mehr fÃ¼r das Bike aufrufen, alleine um den logistischen Aufwand und die Lagerung fÃ¼r die zusÃ¤tzlichen Rahmen und die Sonderbestellungen bezahlen zu kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2013)

Könnt ihr jetzt mal eins fertig bauen ?


----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. März 2013)

Uiuiui, ist man mal zwei Tage nicht am lesen und schwuppdiwupp hat man was verpasst 

Schade das es nicht das Grün geworden ist, sieht echt toll aus wobei das blau auch toll aussieht und die schlichten Schriftzüge erst.

Wird es die Rahmensets auch in den drei Farbvarianten zu kaufen die es an die Serienbikes geschafft haben? Wäre toll wenn es den mit dem grünen Hinterbau auch gebe 

Jetzt wird es aber auch echt langsam Zeit das es das ICB endlich zu kaufen gibt


----------



## janifabi (13. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Wie sollte das logistisch denn gehen?



ja ganz einfach:
zuerst Farbe wählen, dann die Ausstattung dazu.
3 Farben und 3 Ausstattungen, das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein.


----------



## HeldDerNation (13. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> ja ganz einfach:
> zuerst Farbe wählen, dann die Ausstattung dazu.
> 3 Farben und 3 Ausstattungen, das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein.



Und die Welt ist ein Ponyhof...


----------



## Kharne (13. März 2013)

Nochmal, die dafür notwendige Logistik und Lagerhaltung ist nicht kostenlos...

Guck mal bei Poison was die für Aufpreise für ihre *Custom*-Bikes verlangen...


----------



## Tobias (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich mich für ein 03er entscheide wird ein rot / titan farbener Rahmen frei.

Wobei ich jetzt schon gerne auch mal ein komplettes sehen will... F5 F5 F5


----------



## tobsinger (13. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist poliert/gestrahlt... wir sind doch ne Edelmarke



so ist's recht was anderes habe ich nicht erwartet 

(irgendjemand hat Euch mit Dacia verglichen - schande über ihn!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)

*kicher, kicher*


----------



## Snakes (14. März 2013)

Why not let buyers preorder bikes before frames are painted and let us choose frame color combination? Basically that way it would be possible to choose desired equipment kit and color.


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo ICB Gemeinde,
> also das mit den Farben scheint ja wirklich schwierig zu sein.
> Jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack, was ja auch OK ist.
> Wäre ja auch irgenswie blöd wenn jeder das gleiche Bike hätte.
> ...



Finde ich toll, bei Nicolai kann ich aus der kompletten RAL Palette aussuchen was ich für ein Rahmen haben möchte.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. März 2013)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Finde ich toll, bei Nicolai kann ich aus der kompletten RAL Palette aussuchen was ich für ein Rahmen haben möchte.



Bei N kannst du dafür aber auch richtig fette Aufpreise abdrücken. Nochmal, zu den jetzt kalkulierten Preisen ist das NICHT möglich. Wer was individuelles haben will hätte sich die RnC bestellen müssen. Oder er findet zufällig jemanden der den Rahmen seines 01er ICB gegen den des 03er tauscht oder umgekehrt.
Oder kauft das 03er, ein Rahmenkit vom 01er dazu, baut um und verkauft den Rahmen wieder mit leichtem Verlust. Oder versucht mit nem Fahrrad-XXL nen Deal zu machen dass die den Rahmen umbauen und sich den anderen hinlegen.


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei N kannst du dafür aber auch richtig fette Aufpreise abdrücken. Nochmal, zu den jetzt kalkulierten Preisen ist das NICHT möglich. Wer was individuelles haben will hätte sich die RnC bestellen müssen. Oder er findet zufällig jemanden der den Rahmen seines 01er ICB gegen den des 03er tauscht oder umgekehrt.
> Oder kauft das 03er, ein Rahmenkit vom 01er dazu, baut um und verkauft den Rahmen wieder mit leichtem Verlust. Oder versucht mit nem Fahrrad-XXL nen Deal zu machen dass die den Rahmen umbauen und sich den anderen hinlegen.



... oder lässt einfach die Finger davon und kauft sich für evtl. nen kleinen Aufpreis ein Nicolai mit dem Vorteil ohne die ganzen Nachteile haben zu müssen


----------



## doriuscrow (14. März 2013)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> ... oder lässt einfach die Finger davon und kauft sich für evtl. nen kleinen Aufpreis ein Nicolai mit dem Vorteil ohne die ganzen Nachteile haben zu müssen


... evtl. kleiner Aufpreis ... sind die Preise bei Nicolai in tschechischen Kronen oder wie? Dann nehm ich auch eins 

Reimar


----------



## Paramedicus (14. März 2013)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> ... oder lÃ¤sst einfach die Finger davon und kauft sich fÃ¼r evtl. nen kleinen Aufpreis ein Nicolai mit dem Vorteil ohne die ganzen Nachteile haben zu mÃ¼ssen




Ist bei dir auch Pferdefleisch drin?

Es trennen die beiden Rahmen locker 1500â¬. Die einmalige FlexibilitÃ¤t des IBC hat auch der neue ION nicht. Also, Ãpfel und Birnen hier...


----------



## Fernando-FMX (14. März 2013)

Was die Leute immer mit den Farben haben versteh ich nicht ganz, die Rahmen sehen alle super aus! Wenn die Bikes jetzt noch genauso so funktionieren und keine Hackeleien auftreten, wäre es mir fast egal ob das lila Streifen und gelbe Punkten hat.


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2013)

Nur gut, das man für den "kleinen" Aufpreis sich locker noch ein 2. ICB rahmen kaufen kann und den dann nach wunsch noch pulvern/eloxieren lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei N kannst du dafür aber auch richtig fette Aufpreise abdrücken.



Das ist so nicht richtig. bei N kannst du beim pulver aus der kompletten RAL palette frei wählen ohne aufpreis! Schwarz elox ist ebenfalls ohne aufpreis! Bronze elox kostet 75/150 (hardtail/fully) und alle anderen elox farben 200/400 aufpreis.

nur zur richtigstellung...


----------



## Paramedicus (14. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. bei N kannst du beim pulver aus der kompletten RAL palette frei wählen ohne aufpreis! Schwarz elox ist ebenfalls ohne aufpreis! Bronze elox kostet 75/150 (hardtail/fully) und alle anderen elox farben 200/400 aufpreis.
> 
> nur zur richtigstellung...



Allerdings sind die 150/400 nur der Hauptrahmen, hinterbau kostet, glaube ich, nochmal was extra.


----------



## Kharne (14. März 2013)

Leutz, Carver lässt in Taiwan fertigen, als ziemlich kleiner Auftraggeber, heißt mal eben Sonderwünsche 
äussern ist nicht. Dazu kommt wie schon tausend Mal gesagt, dass solche Sonderwünsche 
schweinig teuer sind.

Nicolai ist ne kleine Manufaktur, die bauen jeden Rahmen auf Bestellung, wer glaubt die haben 
mal eben 100 fertige Rahmen auf Lager, die nurnoch auf die Farbe warten.. Das verkneif 
ich mir jetzt mal...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. März 2013)

Und dazu kommt noch, dass die RÃ¤der komplett zusammengebaut bei Carver eingelagert werden. Poison z.B. hat die ja auch erst auf Kundenbestellung zusammen gebaut, was es dann noch ermÃ¶glichte Pulverbeschichtung nach WunschRAL (fÃ¼r ca. 120â¬ Aufpreis) anzubieten. Mit Eloxal ist das auch nicht so einfach mÃ¶glich, schlicht weil Pulverbeschichtung deulich einfacher zu realisieren ist.
Darauf sind die Prozesse bei Carver aber nicht ausgelegt. Genauso wenig wie bei Merida, Bergamont oder Specialized....


----------



## Kharne (14. März 2013)

Ich glaub, die gehen nichtmal mehr an Carver, sondern direkt in die XXL Läden...

Was die machen ist deren Ding, wenn man unbedingt nen Rahmen in Wunschfarbe haben will 
dann lässt sich da bestimmt was machen, ich spreche denen jetzt mal mehr Kundennähe 
als die gemeine ZEG Bude zu...


----------



## haske (14. März 2013)

Bitte Bilder von den Komplettbikes!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die 150/400 nur der Hauptrahmen, hinterbau kostet, glaube ich, nochmal was extra.



nee, ich habe extra geschrieben "hardtail/fully", warum sollte der hauptrahmen von einem fully doppelt soviel kosten wie ein hardtail rahmen?

aber genug OT...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. März 2013)

Kleine Schwerpunktbildung:

Die Farbe fürs ICB02 ist fix, da Ergebnis der Abstimmung. Wer das Blau nicht mag, muss selbst aktiv werden. Mir gefällt´s! 

Thema des Freds ist "Aufbaustory". 

Ich bitte um Fortgang!


----------



## Paramedicus (14. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> nee, ich habe extra geschrieben "hardtail/fully", warum sollte der hauptrahmen von einem fully doppelt soviel kosten wie ein hardtail rahmen?
> 
> aber genug OT...




Bronze 150/andre Eloxfarben 400. PLUS Hinterbau!


----------



## bighit_fsr (14. März 2013)

die Beiträge hier sind teilweise ganz schön ruppig verfasst,
ich für meinen Teil wäre froh, wenn sich ein etablierter Hersteller an ein crowdsourcing-Projekt wagt, statt dessen bekommt dieser Hersteller ein Gemaule zu hören, das ist weder höflich noch fair noch sonstwas!
Einfach nur unverschämt. Sry, das musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## blutbuche (14. März 2013)

mal was banales am rande : wo bekommt man das t- shirt vom "rahmen zusammenbauer" in der foto story her ? danke , k.


----------



## Bumble (14. März 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> mal was banales am rande : wo bekommt man das t- shirt vom "rahmen zusammenbauer" in der foto story her ? danke , k.



Keine Ahnung, aber wenn man bei Google " Carver" und "shirt" eintippt, landet man hier


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. März 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> mal was banales am rande : wo bekommt man das t- shirt vom "rahmen zusammenbauer" in der foto story her ? danke , k.







Bumble schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber wenn man bei Google " Carver" und "shirt" eintippt, landet man hier



Kannst ja mal bei "Red Coon" schauen vielleicht haben die das Shirt !


----------



## benzinkanister (14. März 2013)

schöne zähne.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. März 2013)

die Adern machen mir angst!!! und der rücken wird´s auch nicht danken!!!


----------



## Hasenpfote (14. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> schöne zähne.



Mit dem Smiley Shirt im Kopf ist der Satz aus der Wikipedia an Realsatire nicht zu überbieten: "Carver erhielt 2012  eine eigene TV-Sendung beim Privatsender RTL2 mit dem Titel _Das Gesicht des Jahres_"

   


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_Carver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

Wahnsinn wo die Carverjungs überall ihre Finger drin haben 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

die Komplettbikes brauchen noch ein paar Tage... ich wusste nicht, dass da noch Teile fehlen.
Wahrscheinlich muss ich sogar nächste Woche zum Aufbauen nach St. Augustin, weil unsere PMs allesamt auf der Taipeh-Messe sind. Der Inscheniör ist zum Glück dieses Jahr verschont geblieben 
Dafür dann wahrscheinlich im Sommer... bei gefühlten 40°C und 500% Luftfeuchtigkeit:kotz:

Um die Wartezeit etwas zu mildern kommen gleich noch ein paar Bilder...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Serien-Farbkombinationen...here you go


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. März 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, das sieht auf den ersten Blick nach absoluter Oberklasse und nicht nach Carver aus.  

nicht falsch verstehen, bitte!

Gratuliere euch, zu diesem Projekt!


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Carver*jungs* überall ihre *Finger drin *haben



schon klar 


und wie bekommen wir das jetzt hin das ich ein icb 2 mit dem grau rotem Rahmen bekomme?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Serien-Farbkombinationen...here you go





 @stefan:  Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit irgendwie einen Produktionsfehler einzubringen das versehentlich ein paar Rahmen (oder zumindest einer) so als ICB2 Komplettrad aufgebaut werden
Ihr bräuchtet ihn auch garnimmer zerlegen, ich würde das Rad so nehmen..aber diesmal bräucht ich Größe M


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Serien-Farbkombinationen...here you go


In mir wächst der unbändige Wunsch, diese Farbkombi für mein zukünftiges ICB03 zu erhalten


----------



## visualex (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die Komplettbikes brauchen noch ein paar Tage... ich wusste nicht, dass da noch Teile fehlen.
> Wahrscheinlich muss ich sogar nächste Woche zum Aufbauen nach St. Augustin, weil unsere PMs allesamt auf der Taipeh-Messe sind. Der Inscheniör ist zum Glück dieses Jahr verschont geblieben
> ...



Ja, Bilder sind immer gut  Könntet ihr vor der Montage bitte die Rahmen wiegen. Mich würde besonders das Gewicht des L-Rahmens interessieren, so rein interessehalber.


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


>




sind das Alu schrauben?  schauen schon ein wenig ausgenudelt aus. Könnte aber das Licht sein..

Also ich finde das die wirklich gut aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. März 2013)

Wenn noch Teile fehlen:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/fahrrad-teile

Die Rahmen gefallen mir optisch auch gut. Der Wechseleffekt zwischen und matt und poliert kommt sogar auf den Bildern gut heraus.


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark_ kannst du dich bitte noch dazu äußern was jetzt mit dem titan/grün ist? Ihr lasst euch ja nicht zum spaß so ein muster machen...?!

und sonst schließ ich mich dem grazer tourer an. Die sehen wirklich mega edel aus!


----------



## Stricherjunge (14. März 2013)

Sieht echt edel aus! Und nette Details. Alle Beteiligten haben gute Arbeit geleistet finde ich.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (14. März 2013)

eisbein schrieb:


> @_stefan.stark_ kannst du dich bitte noch dazu äußern was jetzt mit dem titan/grün ist? Ihr lasst euch ja nicht zum spaß so ein muster machen...?!



+1


----------



## konsti-d (14. März 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das sieht auf den ersten Blick nach absoluter Oberklasse und nicht nach Carver aus.
> 
> nicht falsch verstehen, bitte!
> 
> Gratuliere euch, zu diesem Projekt!



das Design kommt ja auch aus dem Forum(milk) - die Leistung des Carver-Design-Teams dabei war ja gleich null, so wie´s für mich rüberkam. Dann sieht´s halt auch nicht nach Carver aus. Mir gefällt es so aber auch deutlich besser als das übliche Design.

Warum kein Bild vom Forumsrahmen?
Silber ist super, mit schwarzer Wippe und Ausfallern wär´s perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milk (14. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_ kannst du dich bitte noch dazu äußern was jetzt mit dem titan/grün ist? Ihr lasst euch ja nicht zum spaß so ein muster machen...?,,,,,,,


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> das Design kommt ja auch aus dem Forum(milk) - die Leistung des Carver-Design-Teams dabei war ja gleich null, so wie´s für mich rüberkam. Dann sieht´s halt auch nicht nach Carver aus. Mir gefällt es so aber auch deutlich besser als das übliche Design.
> 
> *Warum kein Bild vom Forumsrahmen?
> Silber ist super, mit schwarzer Wippe und Ausfallern wär´s perfekt.*



Weils da vll. doch eine überraschung gibt?! Grün grün grün grün...


und wegen dem design, ich finde es ist nicht nur das design, auch die rahmen form und v.a. die schweißnähte sehen echt verdammt sexy aus!


----------



## culoduro (14. März 2013)

Muss mal ganz dämlich fragen: welche Rahmensets, also welche Farben, gibts einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## janifabi (14. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> In mir wächst der unbändige Wunsch, diese Farbkombi für mein zukünftiges ICB03 zu erhalten


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_ kannst du dich bitte noch dazu äußern was jetzt mit dem titan/grün ist? Ihr lasst euch ja nicht zum spaß so ein muster machen...?!
> 
> und sonst schließ ich mich dem grazer tourer an. Die sehen wirklich mega edel aus!



Das ist nur ein Farbmuster... und ich glaube, das hat sich der liebe Hans tatsächlich zum Spaß so machen lassen 
Das wird nämlich das Bike von unserem langen Lulatsch


----------



## LordOfTheLost (14. März 2013)

Ich will auch so n grünen Rahmen


----------



## culoduro (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Farbmuster... und ich glaube, das hat sich der liebe Hans tatsächlich zum Spaß so machen lassen
> Das wird nämlich das Bike von unserem langen Lulatsch


 
Hallo Stefan,
Sag doch nochmal bitte, ob Du an die entsprechenden Farbnahmen vom Titan- Grünen kommen könntest, so dass man das selber so eloxieren kann?

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Farbmuster... und ich glaube, das hat sich der liebe Hans tatsächlich zum Spaß so machen lassen
> Das wird nämlich das Bike von unserem langen Lulatsch


ich hoffe nicht dass du das ernst meinst?!

XL würde mir im übrigen auch hervorragend passen...


----------



## konsti-d (14. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Weils da vll. doch eine überraschung gibt?! Grün grün grün grün...
> 
> 
> und wegen dem design, ich finde es ist nicht nur das design, auch die rahmen form und v.a. die schweißnähte sehen echt verdammt sexy aus!


träum nur weiter mit dem grün

die Schweißnähte sahen wohl schon immer so aus bei Carver.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Also... nur um eure Träume zu zerstören:

Ausstattungsversion und Farbkombi sind fix... wenn ihr da was untereinander tauschen wollt könntet ihr höchstens beim XXL-Händler eures Vertrauens fragen. Der logistische Aufwand ist nicht zu meistern, schließlich werden die Bikes vorproduziert.

Für solche Wünsche gibts Marken á la Nicolai  Irgendwas muss zu dem Preis ja besser sein  ...duck und weg...

Welche Farbe das Rahmenkit hat habe ich grad angefragt... Infos folgen.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ehe wieder die Diskussion los geht... ich finde das Konzept von Nicolai cool!!! Made in Germany hat was und kostet halt auch entsprechend. Und fertigungstechnisch sind die Bikes eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haske (14. März 2013)

Noch so ne Großaufnahme vom blauen 02er wär fein


----------



## kandyman (14. März 2013)

.


----------



## foreigner (14. März 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Noch so ne Großaufnahme vom blauen 02er wär fein


 
Bitte !!!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

odysseus schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Sag doch nochmal bitte, ob Du an die entsprechenden Farbnamen vom Titan- Grünen kommen könntest, so dass man das selber so eloxieren kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank!!!



Mannomann wie sich Geschmäcker doch unterscheiden können... eigentlich ist grün meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber in der Kombi dreht sich mir so einiges um 

Egal... werde die Farbbezeichnung mal abfragen. Allerdings arbeiten die mit recht komischen Bezeichnungen (hat nix mit RAL, RGB, HEX oder sowas zu tun)... keine Ahnung, ob damit ein deutscher Eloxalbetrieb was anfangen kann.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## culoduro (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mannomann wie sich Geschmäcker doch unterscheiden können... eigentlich ist grün meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber in der Kombi dreht sich mir so einiges um
> 
> Egal... werde die Farbbezeichnung mal abfragen. Allerdings arbeiten die mit recht komischen Bezeichnungen (hat nix mit RAL, RGB, HEX oder sowas zu tun)... keine Ahnung, ob damit ein deutscher Eloxalbetrieb was anfangen kann.
> 
> ...


 
 und danke!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

mehr Bilder habe ich leider nicht am Start... 

EDIT: Das 02er ist glaube ich schon im Aufbau, aber von halb fertigen Gerippen gibts keine Foddos... nur Geduld


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mannomann wie sich Geschmäcker doch unterscheiden können...



ach wirklich?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ach wirklich?



Ja, dezent mag nicht jeder...
EDIT der weiße Bremsschlauch ist dann echt "too much"...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

das Ding ist soooo mutig, dass es schon wieder cool ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

ich mal meins einfach mit Phosphorfarbe an... dann leuchtet es Nachts wenn ichs übers Bett hänge 

Die möglichen Rahmenkits wären wirklich noch interessant. Dann kann man ja tauschen. Hab schon Angebote und am ende wir jeder Glücklich


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Stefan, gibt es denn irgendwelche Aussagen/Berechnungen/Messungen was für Kräfte an der Wippe wirken? Im Großen und ganzen wird doch vor allem weitergeleitet und es gibt Zug/Druck in Längsrichtung, oder?


----------



## DIP (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Serien-Farbkombinationen...here you go



Aber Hallo


----------



## LordOfTheLost (14. März 2013)

Schade für das Grün 

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon irgendwo stand oder beantwortet wurde aber wird es diese drei Rahmen in diesen Farben dann auch definitiv als Rahmenkit geben??


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Stefan, gibt es denn irgendwelche Aussagen/Berechnungen/Messungen was für Kräfte an der Wippe wirken? Im Großen und ganzen wird doch vor allem weitergeleitet und es gibt Zug/Druck in Längsrichtung, oder?



Das Thema unbekannte Betriebslasten hatten wir ja schon während der Entwicklung... der einzige (seeehr grob vereinfachte) Ansatz wäre im Moment dieser hier:





Seitenkräfte werden hier natürlich total vernachlässigt.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: In der Wippe ist mit Sicherheit noch viel Sparpotential... vielleicht werde ich meine lang ersehnte Fräsmaschine als erstes an der Wippe testen


----------



## Sun_dancer (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


>



Ganz großes Kino...
Die zwei Farbkombinationen sehen einfach edel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasenpfote (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Ehe wieder die Diskussion los geht... ich finde das Konzept von Nicolai cool!!! Made in Germany hat was und kostet halt auch entsprechend. Und fertigungstechnisch sind die Bikes eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben.



Ich zitiere aus der Bike 04/13 Seite 40:

_"Großflächige Schweißnähte und einfache Rundrohre machen den Rahmen austauschbar und wirken bereits auf den ersten Blick wenig wertig"_ ... zu einem serious MTB.

...bei Nicolai hingegen ist das dann plötzlich wieder DAS Argument (Rundrohre, großflächige Schweissnähte) das den Kunden die Geldbörse aus der Hose springt. Aber lassen wir das, so gehen nun mal die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Thema unbekannte Betriebslasten hatten wir ja schon während der Entwicklung... der einzige (seeehr grob vereinfachte) Ansatz wäre im Moment dieser hier:
> ...
> Seitenkräfte werden hier natürlich total vernachlässigt.
> 
> ...



Das hilft schon mal, danke. Von was für einem Fahrergewicht und/oder was für Belastungen wurde denn da ausgegangen?

Mir geistert nach wie vor ein "elegantere" und leichtere Wippe ohne Flipchip im Hirn rum, ich werde mich sowieso auf einen Federweg/eine Position festlegen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Die Annahme dabei ist von der Dämpferfeder abhängig... in diesem Fall glaube ich ne 450er (muss noch mal nachschauen).
Es ist aber nur eine statische Berechnung, in der Realität werden die Lasten beim Durchschlag wohl noch höher sein.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## scottfreakx (14. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das hilft schon mal, danke. Von was für einem Fahrergewicht und/oder was für Belastungen wurde denn da ausgegangen?
> 
> Mir geistert nach wie vor ein "elegantere" und leichtere Wippe ohne Flipchip im Hirn rum, ich werde mich sowieso auf einen Federweg/eine Position festlegen.




sag doch mal bescheid wenns in richtung wippe konkreter wird


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich mal meins einfach mit Phosphorfarbe an... dann leuchtet es Nachts wenn ichs übers Bett hänge



Gabs schon von Rocky Mountain, beim Switch der 3ten Generation

G.


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gabs schon von Rocky Mountain, beim Switch der 3ten Generation



jup kenn ich noch. 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ich werde mich sowieso auf einen Federweg/eine Position festlegen.




ich auch ... 190mm  / steil


----------



## benzinkanister (14. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark / @Hasifisch

bin auch schon bischen am basteln an einer wippe. 3D-flächen sind ja der MEGA-KRAMPF, wenn man damit vorher noch nie was gemacht hat 
fand ein onepiece-design ganz schick, aber nachdem ich mich mal in richtung preise schlau gemacht hab hab ich das ganz schnell wieder verworfen. da kommen schnell 3-stellige summen bei rum. aber wenn stefan jetzt ne fräse hat ist das ja was anderes 
wollen wir vielleicht nen thread aufmachen zum thema fräs-wippe/SL-wippe?


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

3D drucker? 
aber so alu gesintert ist bei der größe auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## benzinkanister (14. März 2013)

3d druck mit alu?!


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

oder titan 

Man kann unterdessen sehr gut Alu in 3D drucken. und bekommt teile die was aushalten.

bei eos gibts da viele infos. z.b. http://www.eos.info/presse/kundenreferenzen/rennteam_uni_stuttgart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

odysseus schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Sag doch nochmal bitte, ob Du an die entsprechenden Farbnahmen vom Titan- Grünen kommen könntest, so dass man das selber so eloxieren kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank!!!



Hier die Farbcodes... was ein Glück schafft der Hans immer bis spät in den Abend 

Grün: JY024
Anthrazit: JY009

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_ / @_Hasifisch_
> 
> bin auch schon bischen am basteln an einer wippe. 3D-flächen sind ja der MEGA-KRAMPF, wenn man damit vorher noch nie was gemacht hat
> fand ein onepiece-design ganz schick, aber nachdem ich mich mal in richtung preise schlau gemacht hab hab ich das ganz schnell wieder verworfen. da kommen schnell 3-stellige summen bei rum. aber wenn stefan jetzt ne fräse hat ist das ja was anderes
> wollen wir vielleicht nen thread aufmachen zum thema fräs-wippe/SL-wippe?



Okay, dann muss aber jemand vorbei kommen und mir einen Dreh-/Fräs-Kurs geben... habe ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Ahnung und habe das Teil nur zum spielen und lernen bestellt...

Das Werkstattbier bezahle ich 


Aaaaaber:
Bei der Größe würde alleine der Alublock schon den dreistelligen Bereich ankratzen... außer einer arbeitet in einem Betrieb, der gute Connections hat.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Nur so als Beispiel http://www.ibl-raimund.de/shop/platte-hochfest-alznmgcu15-c-1_2_5.html
Wenn wir genug Bier trinken und die Dosen einschmelzen können wir uns die Wippe als Gussteil machen   Am besten das gute "Premium" aus Luxemburg - pfandfrei, sehr beliebt auf Festivals und zum Dosenstechen


----------



## tobsinger (14. März 2013)

das ist doch ein S Rahmen. Wenn Du niemanden zum aufbauen in den heiligen Carver Hallen findest, schick ihn mir einfach. hab alle Teile da...Warum hab ich mich nochmal für den R'nC Rahmen entschieden?!


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Werkstattbier bezahle ich



Hm in welchen Teil von de muss man da reisen?

Alublöcke die groß genug sind hab ich noch 2


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Da musst Du in die Ecke Siegerland/Westerwald kommen... bald steht da auch ein ICB in Größe L zum testen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (14. März 2013)

500 km. leider nicht ganz um die Ecke. Habt ihr da schon fließend Wasser und Strom?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Meistens schon 

Aber Du wirst lachen... wir haben einen eigenen Brunnen (also schon modern, nicht mit Seil und Eimer  )
Is aber schön, im Umkreis vom 1km stehen nur ne Handvoll Häuser und es dauert mitm Bike ca. 30 Sekunden von der Haustür bis in den Wald


----------



## Fernando-FMX (14. März 2013)

Also Jungs egal was hier so für Kritik aus geschrieben werden, ihr habt echt eine schöne Arbeit abgeliefert, die Rahmen sind echt schick, ich bin gespannt wie die dann in richtigen Leben aussehen.


----------



## janifabi (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Serien-Farbkombinationen...here you go
> 
> *Dickes Lob an das Team!!!*
> 
> ...



*einfach Geil*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Werkstattbier bezahle ich



fräsen kann ich auch nicht. dann halt nur bier...


----------



## janifabi (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Da musst Du in die Ecke Siegerland/Westerwald kommen... bald steht da auch ein ICB in Größe L zum testen
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



ja in den Westerwald, wo der Wind bläst so ....... 
kaaalt


----------



## mw01 (14. März 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das sieht auf den ersten Blick nach absoluter Oberklasse und nicht nach Carver aus.
> 
> nicht falsch verstehen, bitte!
> 
> Gratuliere euch, zu diesem Projekt!


 
+1

Absolut souveräne Farbkombis und Designs der ICB's !


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> fräsen kann ich auch nicht. dann halt nur bier...



Wir werden sowieso noch eine ICB-Party schmeißen 
Vermutlich im Mai, als Location hatten wir die Flowtrails in Stromberg angedacht... allerdings müssen wir erst mal mit den Verantwortlichen reden. Bis dahin gibts auch genug Testbikes und hoffentlich fahren dann schon einige R'nC durch die Gegend.

Folgender Ablauf war angedacht:

- Fr Nachmittag/Abend sammeln (wir wollten ne Grillwiese in der Nähe abchecken) und in gemütlicher Runde über Reifen und Dämpferabstimmungen diskutieren

- Sa heizen gehen evtl. mit Shuttle

- Sa Abend Musik, Bier & Party

- So ausschlafen und noch ein, zwei Runden Flowtrails heizen

Das  wird ne rein private Sache, ganz gemütlich... woe früher auf den Downhill-Rennen 
Termin und Ablauf sind noch variabel, aber machen werden wir das auf jeden Fall!!!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2013)

DAS ist mal eine geile Idee  Auch wenn ich dort Gefahr laufe dann geteert und gefedert zu werden, würde ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen 

Zu dem Finish der neusten ICBs fällt mir nur ein "Leider geil"  Für die Optik verdienst du/ihr eine 1+


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. März 2013)

Naja, solange die RnC's Anfang April ankommen sollten da genug rumfahren  
Wie wär's mit dem Himmelfahrtswochenende? Donnerstag ist eh frei, Freitag haben viele Brückentag. Und alles danach passt mir nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (14. März 2013)

Das mit dem Treffen find ich super. Sind da auch "nicht-ICBler" willkommen? O


----------



## open-air (14. März 2013)

OK,

F5 ....... gucken, anfassen, aufsitzen,  testen


----------



## benzinkanister (14. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir werden sowieso noch eine ICB-Party schmeißen
> Vermutlich im Mai, als Location hatten wir die Flowtrails in Stromberg angedacht... allerdings müssen wir erst mal mit den Verantwortlichen reden. Bis dahin gibts auch genug Testbikes und hoffentlich fahren dann schon einige R'nC durch die Gegend.
> 
> Folgender Ablauf war angedacht:
> ...



hört sich top an!
da sind ja 2 verlängerte wochenenden und zwischendrin die dirtmasters. bin leider an beiden wochenenden verplant. bleibt nur 24/25/26 

wäre auf jeden fall dabei wenns vom termin hinhaut!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Wir versuchen das möglichst zeitnah einzutüten, dann kann jeder ein bissl planen.

Natürlich sind auch nicht-ICB-Besitzer willkommen, wahrscheinlich machen wir ne Art Anmeldeliste damit wir abschätzen können was los sein wird.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben: es wird für die nicht süddeutsche ICB-Fraktion auch ein Treffen im Harz geben!

Zum Thema Wippe: die ganzen einteiligen Fräs/Schmiede/RP-Projekte gehen aus Kostengründen nicht, meine Idee soll recht einfach aus drei Teilen bestehen, zwei Platten rechts und links (Alu oder Carbon Fräsporno) und einem formschlüssig verschraubten Block als Brücke.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. März 2013)

Tobias schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich für ein 03er entscheide wird ein rot / titan farbener Rahmen frei.
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt schon gerne auch mal ein komplettes sehen will... F5 F5 F5



was heißt frei? gegen was würdest du tauschen wollen? (farbe und Größe???
)


----------



## Speedpreacher (15. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die community und natürlilch die carver-Mannschaft! Ihr habt alle ganze Arbeit geleistet. Die Rahmen wirken sehr hochwertig  - jetzt nur noch für das 2.0 ne Pinionversion !

Grüße, Speedpreacher


----------



## cocaine78 (15. März 2013)

Himmel ist das schön geworden...schade, dass es grün nicht geschafft hat, aber titan/rot ist auch HAMMER!!!!! Hoffentlich sind die Dinger bald vorbestellbar....


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2013)

bestimmt unecht - die zähne - und der rest auch . .


----------



## tobsinger (15. März 2013)

zur Wippe: ich hab die Wippe mal bei shapeways.com angefragt. Kostet 100EURO in lasersintern in PA und über 500 in Stahlsintertechnik. Alusintern bieten sie leider nicht aber ich weiß das sie mit EOS maschinen arbeiten. wird sich also kaum lohnen ausser jemand hat special connections. 

einen Fräser der laufend mit 7075 arbeitet, auch größere Blöcke, hätte ich an der Hand und kann mal anfragen, falls interesse und jemand die Daten bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (15. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> zur Wippe: ich hab die Wippe mal bei shapeways.com angefragt. Kostet 100EURO in lasersintern in PA und über 500 in Stahlsintertechnik. Alusintern bieten sie leider nicht aber ich weiß das sie mit EOS maschinen arbeiten. wird sich also kaum lohnen ausser jemand hat special connections.
> 
> einen Fräser der laufend mit 7075 arbeitet, auch größere Blöcke, hätte ich an der Hand und kann mal anfragen, falls interesse und jemand die Daten bringt.




Habs noch ni so geblickt, was mit der Wippe werden soll? 
Dachte später mal als Carbonteil, aber wasn da jetzt mit Alu fräsen?


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. März 2013)

gibt es eigentlich von der Wippe schon CAD-Daten?

Ich würde auch mal den Weg gehen:
- zwei Platten (Carbon oder Alu) rechts und links
- verbunden durch formschlüssigen Block oder Stehbolzen (diese ggf. auch formschlüssig) als Abstandhalter

Gruß Yves


----------



## tobsinger (15. März 2013)

post zu wippe

gibt wohl noch ideen zu einer alternativ wippe: leichter eleganter.


----------



## vscope (15. März 2013)

Gabs doch schon Gewichtangaben zu der Wippe ... waren es 270 Gramm?
Wenn ja, verstehe ich nicht genau was man sich da an Gewicht einsparen will....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. März 2013)

IBC ICB Treffen - bin dabei. Sicher auch bei der Fahrwerksdiskussion  (vor allem aber am Grill!)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. März 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> IBC ICB Treffen - bin dabei. Sicher auch bei der Fahrwerksdiskussion  (vor allem aber am Grill!)



Dann lass aber Werkzeug Öl und Shims besser zu Hause, sonst kommst du womöglich nichtmehr zum Grillen und Fahren


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann lass aber Werkzeug Öl und Shims besser zu Hause, sonst kommst du womöglich nichtmehr zum Grillen und Fahren



und ne braune Papptüte überm Kopf mit der Aufschrift "Nicht Lord Helmchen!" sonst endet das wieder wie die letzten Male 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. März 2013)

Steffie Treltscher hat ein neues Fahrrad (Quelle: FB-Seite Carver, nicht IBC):


----------



## Sarrois (17. März 2013)

Ich will das Schwarzbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (17. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir versuchen das möglichst zeitnah einzutüten, dann kann jeder ein bissl planen.
> 
> Natürlich sind auch nicht-ICB-Besitzer willkommen, wahrscheinlich machen wir ne Art Anmeldeliste damit wir abschätzen können was los sein wird.
> 
> ...



Dürfen auch Ion 16 Besitzer kommen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Dürfen auch Ion 16 Besitzer kommen?



Was bringst Du denn mit? Das hier:


----------



## raschaa (17. März 2013)

LOL, nee...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Dürfen auch Ion 16 Besitzer kommen?



Bei Ion16 Besitzern wird natürlich schon knapp mit dem kommen Dürfen Ich glaub da sollten wir ICB Rad gerecht erst alle abstimmen

G.


----------



## Pintie (17. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei Ion16 Besitzern wird natürlich schon knapp mit dem kommen Dürfen Ich glaub da sollten wir ICB Rad gerecht erst alle abstimmen
> 
> G.




oh ja Abstimmung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. März 2013)

Aber nicht dass wir dann noch Seelsorger brauchen die den ION-Fahrern zur Seite stehen falls das ICB genau so gut fährt wie das Nico  SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (17. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Steffie Treltscher hat ein neues Fahrrad (Quelle: FB-Seite Carver, nicht IBC):



Niiiiiiiiicht schlecht!

Auf einmal hab ich garnix mehr gegen eine Silber-blaue 'Lux am ICB 01


----------



## coastalwolf (17. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Steffie Treltscher hat ein neues Fahrrad (Quelle: FB-Seite Carver, nicht IBC):



Madame fährt 150mm in flacher Lenkwinkelstellung. Interessant.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber nicht dass wir dann noch Seelsorger brauchen die den ION-Fahrern zur Seite stehen falls das ICB genau so gut fährt wie das Nico  SCNR


Nett, dass du implizierst, dass wenn, dann das ICB mit dem ION gleichziehen muss 
Aber dass jemand heult, nur weil das ICB ein gutes Rad ist halte ich für recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2013)

Schönaber irgendwie ist der Plus Dämpfer etwas übermächtig in der Mitte


----------



## Hasifisch (17. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Niiiiiiiiicht schlecht!
> 
> Auf einmal hab ich garnix mehr gegen eine Silber-blaue 'Lux am ICB 01



Die Lux wäre okay, aber:



crossboss schrieb:


> Schönaber irgendwie ist der Plus Dämpfer etwas übermächtig in der Mitte



Das liegt am Weiß! In schwarz sehen die Teile wesentlich schlanker aus. Außerdem wirkt er verloren, weil sonst nix weiß ist EDIT außer den Felgen natürlich.... Gerade mit der schwarzen Kurbel muss da dringend ein schwarzer Dämpfer rein.
Aber so richtig verhunzen lässt sich unser Baby auch damit nicht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. März 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Nett, dass du implizierst, dass wenn, dann das ICB mit dem ION gleichziehen muss
> Aber dass jemand heult, nur weil das ICB ein gutes Rad ist halte ich für recht unwahrscheinlich.



Reiner Selbstschutz  Wenn man es anders rum formuliert riskiert man ja sofort nen Shitstorm der sich gewaschen hat. 

Ich gehe halt davon aus dass sie sehr dicht beieinander liegen werden, zumindest wenn man die Daten auf dem Papier vergleicht. Manche N-Fahrer scheinen da aber empfindlich zu sein wenn man dass schreibt


----------



## kandyman (17. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die Lux wäre okay, aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Icb 01 kommt anscheinend mit komplett weißen Komponenten...


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

schönes rad von der steffie


----------



## nino85 (17. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Icb 01 kommt anscheinend mit komplett weißen Komponenten...



Bisher war nur von der Gabel die Rede.


----------



## jissel (17. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Steffie Treltscher hat ein neues Fahrrad (Quelle: FB-Seite Carver, nicht IBC):



Freu mich riesig auf das Bike!!!
Man könnte das Bike von Steffie ja mal wiegen damit wir ein Anhaltspunkt haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (17. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Bisher war nur von der Gabel die Rede.



Deshalb sagte ich anscheinend. Aber glaub mir, ich kenn das, dann sieht der Produktmanager dass es den Monarch R auch in weiss gibt - denkst du er sucht dann schwarzes Respond-Zeug dazu aus? 

Wenn dann der LRS auch weiss ist muss ich noch mal sehr in mich gehen.


----------



## janifabi (17. März 2013)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, wieviel die Eloxierten Rahmen wiegen?


----------



## messias (17. März 2013)

3250g in M.


----------



## Paramedicus (17. März 2013)

messias schrieb:


> 3250g in M.



Die eloxierten? Dachte das wären die Raws gewesen..


----------



## janifabi (17. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Die eloxierten? Dachte das wären die Raws gewesen..



also ich meine das war ein Raw-Rahmen, welcher bei Stefan da an der Waage hing.
Die Eloxierten sollen anscheinend a bissale leichter sein.
Vielleicht kann uns da ja Stefan aufklären?


----------



## messias (17. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Die eloxierten? Dachte das wären die Raws gewesen..



Das macht doch so gut wie keinen Unterschied. Da sind die Gewichtsschwankungen durch die Toleranzen an Rohrsatz und Schweißnähten größer.


----------



## jissel (17. März 2013)

Das Bike von Steffi mit der Suntour 180 Gabel wiegt laut Carver 14Kg


----------



## Hasenpfote (17. März 2013)

Das habe ich gerade gefunden:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/blog/das-weltweit-erste-community-bike/

"Die Serienbikes sollen je nach Ausstattung voraussichtlich im Mai ausgeliefert werden."  

Der Mai ist lang...


----------



## kopis (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi foreigner,
> 
> verdammt... da stichst Du mir gerade in eine offene Wunde. Habe einen neuen Stand bekommen: Fräs- und Schmiedeteile alles toll, aaaaber die Rohre brauchen wohl bis zum 23. März. D.h. ich gehe davon aus, dass sich der letzte Zeitplan noch mal um ca. zehn Tage verschiebt.
> Natürlich haben wir versucht irgendwo Zeit raus zu holen, aber unsere Agenten haben gesagt, das wäre alles was sie hätten erreichen können
> ...




Hi Stefan,

gibt es hierzu schon NEWS ???? Wird das Datum gehalten??? 

Schön wäre es, wenn ihr einen News-Bereich einführen könntet, der unkommentiert bleibt aber uns mit täglichen Wasserstandsmeldungen versorgt (Dämpferänderungen, Reverbausstattung, Materialengpass, ICB Treffen etc.) 
Das durchsuchen des Bereichs nach neuen Info´s geht einem auf den S....

grüße kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (18. März 2013)

Neuigkeiten zum Thema, ob die ersten Komplettbikes per Luftfracht kommen gibts wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht oder ? 
Wie stehts da? Bis wann weiß man ob das klappt oder nicht?


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (18. März 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> gibt es hierzu schon NEWS ???? Wird das Datum gehalten???
> 
> ...



Das wäre mal eine Klasse Idee! Bei mir heißt es auch täglich die ganzen threads nach neuen Info's zu durchforsten. Das ist mühseelig.... 

Gibts schon Fotos vom ICB2? oder habe ich die übersehen?
Eine Lieferung im Mai wäre ja noch zu verkraften 

Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon öfters gestellt aber besteht die Möglichkeit ein ICB2 mit dem silber-blaueb Rahmen vom ICB1 zu kaufen oder muss ich da hier im Forum nach einem Tauschpartner suchen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> gibt es hierzu schon NEWS ???? Wird das Datum gehalten???
> 
> ...



Hi kopis,

also tägliche Wasserstandsmeldungen würden ein bissl zu weit gehen, schließlich können wir das ICB-Projekt (leider!) nicht als einzige Priortät behandeln.
Werde aber mal mitm Nuts besprechen, wie wir die Informationen besser bündeln können, ohne dass daraus noch mehr zusätzliche Arbeit entsteht. Die FAQ sind leider mittlerweile auch recht unübersichtlich geworden, da sie in einen Diskussionsthread abgedriftet sind.
Vielleicht können wir die Projektübersicht reanimieren.

Luftfracht:
Also die reine Luftfracht ist mittlerweile definitv raus. Die günstigsten Angebote lagen bei fast 300 Euro pro Bike(!!!). Da die Bikes recht niedrig kalkuliert sind würden wir auf die Weise ordentlich Kohle verbrennen.
Es gibt von Taiwan aus wohl noch die Möglichkeit eines "Mischtransports" aus Luft- und Seefracht. Das wird im Moment noch als Alternative geprüft.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass mir das Thema Lieferzeiten mittlerweile auch gehörig auf den Sack geht  Auf der einen Seite kann ich euch natürlich total verstehen, ich werde auch immer wahnsinnig, wenn ich auf irgendwas (länger als geplant) warten muss. Auf der anderen Seite war ich von Anfang an gegen irgendwelche optimistisch formulierten Liefertermine, weil sowas eh immer in die Hose geht  Aber die Stimme des Konstrukteur zählt wenig, wenn andere am träumen sind... 
Nicht schön zwischen den Stühlen zu sitzen...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. März 2013)

°°KloiZ°° schrieb:


> Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon öfters gestellt aber besteht die Möglichkeit ein ICB2 mit dem silber-blaueb Rahmen vom ICB1 zu kaufen oder muss ich da hier im Forum nach einem Tauschpartner suchen?



Ich würde auch gern das Thema Flaschenhalter noch mal aufrollen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi kopis,
> 
> also tägliche Wasserstandsmeldungen würden ein bissl zu weit gehen, schließlich können wir das ICB-Projekt (leider!) nicht als einzige Priortät behandeln.
> Werde aber mal mitm Nuts besprechen, wie wir die Informationen besser bündeln können, ohne dass daraus noch mehr zusätzliche Arbeit entsteht. Die FAQ sind leider mittlerweile auch recht unübersichtlich geworden, da sie in einen Diskussionsthread abgedriftet sind.
> Vielleicht können wir die Projektübersicht reanimieren.



Also ganz vielleicht wäre ja der ein oder andere Oberspammer bereit beim Füllen dieser Übersicht behilflich zu sein 
Z.B. durch Ergänzung wenn noch irgendeine Frage auftaucht die nich tdrin steht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

°°KloiZ°° schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gibts schon Fotos vom ICB2? oder habe ich die übersehen?
> Eine Lieferung im Mai wäre ja noch zu verkraften
> ...



Hi KloiZ,

Fotos von allen Serienbikes sollen diese Woche fertig werden... die werden natürlich umgehend gepostet!

Die Rahmenfarben sind fest mit der Ausstattung verbunden, die Vormontage macht einen Individualaufbau logistisch einfach unmöglich.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (18. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark :

Ist es dann überhaupt realistisch, dass man im Mai noch auf seinem eigenen ICB 02 sitzen kann?
Oder wäre das schon sehr optimistisch? Ich mein so grob abschätzen kann man das ja in etwa:
Ursprüngliches Datum an dem die Rahmen fertig sein sollten 
+ Verzögerung
+ Eloxieren
+ Rahmen Zusammenbau
+ Transportweg (Schiff 4-5 Wochen)
+ Rest-Zusammenbau
+ Versand

Da hat man doch schon mal eine grobe Hausnummer. Und von außen frag ich mich ob da Mai dann überhaupt noch drin ist? 

Ist halt echt unschön, wenn man ewig wartet, irgendwie nicht wirklich einen Anhaltspunkt hat, und dann am Ende doch auf was anderes zurückgreifen muss.
Andererseits kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es für dich ganz schön nervig ist, wenn andauernd jemand fragt wann die Bikes denn lieferbar ist  Also nix für ungut.


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (18. März 2013)

Prima! Da freut man sich nochmal extra auf das Wochenende 
Das mit dem Rahmentausch ist durchaus verständlich!
Dann hoffe ich mal das mir das blau gefällt  
Danke für die flotte Info


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

Hi EraZeR,

gib uns bitte noch Zeit bis die Taipeh-Messe rum ist. Dort werden unsere PMs noch mal versuchen Druck zu machen und Termine fix zu machen. Ich denke nächste Woche können wir zuverlässige Infos geben.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (18. März 2013)

Verstehe auch das die ständige Frage "wann kommen die Serienbikes, wann wann wann" nervt ...
Aber genau wie es EraZeR schon gesagt hat, ist es schade wenn man wartet und dann doch auf was anderes zurückgreifen muss


----------



## kopis (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi kopis,
> 
> also tägliche Wasserstandsmeldungen würden ein bissl zu weit gehen, schließlich können wir das ICB-Projekt (leider!) nicht als einzige Priortät behandeln.
> Werde aber mal mitm Nuts besprechen, wie wir die Informationen besser bündeln können, ohne dass daraus noch mehr zusätzliche Arbeit entsteht. Die FAQ sind leider mittlerweile auch recht unübersichtlich geworden, da sie in einen Diskussionsthread abgedriftet sind.
> ...




Hi Stefan,

kann dich gut verstehen...leider

Also das mit den täglichen Wasserstandsmeldungen war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, jedoch wäre es schön, wenn wir einen Bereich hätten in dem alle wichtigen Info´s zusammen geführt werden und von euch regelm. aktualisiert werden.

So nun zur Lieferzeit:
Also bisher verzögern sich die RnC Rahmen immer wieder auf´s neue! Neujahrfeier, Rohrengpässe und nun die Frachtkosten.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, werden sich die RnC Rahmen (die Ende Febr. als erste angekündigt wurden) durch den Transport nun noch mal um 4-5 Wochen verspäten
Das würde bedeuten, vorausgesetzt die Rohrengpässe sind ab 23. 03. Geschichte, das die Jungs dann wieder wie wild schweißen können und die RnC (wir wissen immer noch nicht von welcher Stückzahl wir reden), vermutlich Anfang April fertig für den Seeweg sein werden
Ich werde irgenwie den Eindruck nicht los, dass ich hin gehalten werde...vermutlich wird gerade ein Großteil der Rahmen gebrutzelt und dann zusammen mit den RnC Rahmen verschifft. Ich will euch/dir da nix unterstellen aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir nicht alle Info´s haben

Das bedeutet wir reden für die RnC Lieferung von einem Zeitfenster

KW 20-22 - also Mitte/Ende MAI

grüße kopis


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. März 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> kann dich gut verstehen...leider
> 
> ...



Halt Stop, du verwechselst da was!* Die RnC kommen nach wie vor per Luftfracht, das war nie anders geplant!*
Es wurde nur die Möglichkeit erfragt auch die erste Charge Komplettbikes ins Flugzeug zu stecken.
Wir sprechen von ca. 40 RnCs, so hatte es Nuts mal angedeutet. Ich denke mal Mitte April könnte realistisch sein, wenn ab 23. mit Vollgas geschweißt wird. Ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch der Tagesoutput ausfallen wird.


----------



## warp4 (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> jepp... unser neuer PM Hans Härtel hat mir das gerade eben noch mal gesagt, dass Luftfracht schon gesetzt ist.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Halt Stop, du verwechselst da was!* Die RnC kommen nach wie vor per Luftfracht, das war nie anders geplant!*
> Es wurde nur die Möglichkeit erfragt auch die erste Charge Komplettbikes ins Flugzeug zu stecken.
> Wir sprechen von ca. 40 RnCs, so hatte es Nuts mal angedeutet. Ich denke mal Mitte April könnte realistisch sein, wenn ab 23. mit Vollgas geschweißt wird. Ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch der Tagesoutput ausfallen wird.



Ich würde Deinen Optimismus ja gerne teilen...aber die Aussage von Stefan (s.o.) datiert vom 11.03. und bezog sich auf die ersten Serien-ICBs !
Das ist Stand heute auch nur noch Makulatur... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. März 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Ich würde Deinen Optimismus ja gerne teilen...aber die Aussage von Stefan (s.o.) datiert vom 11.03. und bezog sich auf die ersten Serien-ICBs !
> Das ist Stand heute auch nur noch Makulatur...
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Er schreibt heute aber von REINER Luftfracht für KOMPLETTBIKES. von RnC war da nie die Rede und die wurde vorher schonmal als gesetzt bestätigt, als gesagt wurde dass Luftfracht für die anderen zu teuer sei.
Das war auch mit ein grund weshalb der Rahmen 800 kostet, mit Seefracht wäre er wohl noch etwas billiger wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Steffie Treltscher hat ein neues Fahrrad (Quelle: FB-Seite Carver, nicht IBC):



Da Maxi das Bild für Steffie gemacht hat, geht das hier schon in Ordnung


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Ich würde Deinen Optimismus ja gerne teilen...aber die Aussage von Stefan (s.o.) datiert vom 11.03. und bezog sich auf die ersten Serien-ICBs !
> Das ist Stand heute auch nur noch Makulatur...
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hi Uwe,

wenn Du vom Zitat aus noch ein paar Posts weiter liest, dann wird der Zusammenhang klar... meine Aussage war auf die R'nC-Rahmen bezogen:



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das hängt ganz stark davon ab, ob wir das  mit der Luftfracht für die Komplettbikes umsetzen können (sieht im  Moment nicht sooo schlecht aus). Aber Mai wirds am Ende wahrscheinlich  schon...




Bitte keine losgelösten Zitate verwenden, die die Zusammenhänge verzerren... wir sind doch keine Politiker 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

Servus allerseits,

aus gegebenem Anlass... ein wenig Gejammer  :

Es ist absolut verständlich, dass die Verspätung bei den Lieferterminen total ärgerlich ist... die Saison fängt JETZT an. An eurer Stelle würde ich nicht anders reagieren!

Leider habe ich darauf kaum Einfluss (Infos aus Taiwan kommen immer tröpfenweise, wer schon mal Projekte in Asien betreut hat kennt das Problem bestimmt...), genausowenig wie ich am Anfang Einfluss darauf hatte welche Auslieferungstermine - unabhängig von allen technischen Bedenken - veröffentlicht wurden.

Es bringt auch nix, die eigene Glaubwürdigkeit aus gutem Willen heraus aufs Spiel zu setzen... jedes mal, wenns ne neue Verspätung gibt wirds unsinniger. Deswegen gibts erst wieder Infos zur Lieferzeit, wenn wir verbindliche Verschiffungstermine (bzw. "Verluftungstermine" für R'nC) haben.
Mit ein bissl Glück bekommen unsere Jungs im Rahmen der Taipeh-Messe entsprechende Zusagen, ist aber noch nicht sicher. Die Asiaten lassen sich auch lieber noch das ein oder andere Hintertürchen offen, schließlich will keiner der Buhmann sein...

Der letzte Stand ist nach wie vor: Rahmenproduktion ab dem 23. März.

Für andere Fragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung... will bloß Vermeiden, dass ich Garantien für eure Spareinlagen gebe, die ich niemals garantieren kann 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Baschtimann (18. März 2013)

Hallo, 
schön dass es mal eine zuammenfassung gibt und man ungefähr weiss wo man dran ist.
was ich nicht ganz verstehen kann ist warum ihr euch soviel zeit lasst die rahmen komplett aufzubauen. Es muss doch kontrolliert werden ob die teile maßhaltig sind ob alles zusammenpasst. (buchsenspiel etc.) 
Mitlerweile ist so viel zeit vergangen dass keine zeit mehr zum korrigieren ist.
Ich will ja niemandem vorschreiben wie er seine arbeit zu machen hat oder schlau daher reden. MIr macht das ganze aber schon ein wenig sorge!
wenn dann 40 raw klapperrahemn rausgehen die in die hände von technisch recht versierten bikefreaks kommen bin ich gespannt was hier im forum los ist...

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

Hi Basti,

die Rahmen sind natürlich kontrolliert worden. Was allerdings wirklich ärgerlich ist, ist dass immer noch Teile fehlen um die Komplettbikes fertig zu machen. Die Sachen kommen diese Woche, dann werden umgehend Bilder gemacht und getestet.
Bei unseren Teamfahrern sind schon fertige Bikes im Einsatz, die entsprechen aber nicht dem Serienaufbau (trotzdem können damit die Rahmen im Einsatz kontrolliert werden).
Bei einigen Rahmendetails (Bearbeitungsspuren Wippe, zu lange Schrauben am Horstlink, Toleranzen) sind kurz nach Eintreffen der Rahmen Anweisungen nach Taiwan gegangen.
Falls wir dennoch Klapperkisten bekommen... hmmmm... ich sags mal ganz unverblümt: Dann haben wir natürlich dünn geschissen!

Allerdings mache ich mir da wenig Sorgen, rein funktionell passt alles. Und dass irgendwer irgendwas zu meckern findet ist sowieso klar 

So Schlaraffenland-mäßig wie sich das der ein oder andere vorstellt ist es in der Bikebranche auch nicht... sonst würde mein ICB auch schon längst rollen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Baschtimann (18. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan!
danke für die schnelle antwort! anlaufprobleme sind ja recht normal und wenn ihr daran arbeitet bin ich beruhigt! 
"klapperkisten" war vielleicht etwas überzogen! 
wird ein tolles bike und würde es auch jetzt wiederbestellen!
Gruß
Basti


----------



## fknobel (18. März 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Kurz zur Info... im fahrrad-xxl Online Shop ist bald wieder ein R'n'C Rahmenkit in größe XL erhätlich... also Augen auf für alle die Interesse haben! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

na toll jetzt bringst du mich ins Grübeln....


----------



## warp4 (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> wenn Du vom Zitat aus noch ein paar Posts weiter liest, dann wird der Zusammenhang klar... meine Aussage war auf die R'nC-Rahmen bezogen:
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

nichts liegt mir ferner, als Zusammenhänge bewußt zu verzerren ! 
Ich habe nur auf die Schnelle über die SuFu nach Infos zur Luftfracht gesucht und dabei diese Aussage gefunden. Habe dann aber tatsächlich nicht weiter gelesen...mea culpa !


Gruß Uwe


----------



## warp4 (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> na toll jetzt bringst du mich ins Grübeln....



Tue es...tue es...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

Hi Uwe,

sorry... wollte auch nicht unterstellen, dass Du das mit Absicht genacht hast!
Bin halt im Moment selber n bissl frustriert wegen der Lieferzeiten...

... das ist so ähnlich, wie wenn man auf spiegelglatter Fahrbahn mit 6km/h ins Rutschen kommt und dann zuschauen kann wie die nächste Mauer näher rückt. Es ist zwar nur Schrittgeschwindigkeit und es wird sich keiner verletzten... aber trotzdem weiß man genau, dass die Kacke gleich am dampfen ist und der Kontostand einen herben Schlag erleidet. Das alles läuft ab wie in Zeitlupe und man kann nix dagegen tun...

So in etwa gehts mir grad mitm ICB  Schöne Gleichnisse sind was tolles 

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Und man hätte es vermeiden können, wenn man gleich anständig gefahren wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Tue es...tue es...


hmmm aahhhhh pffff das ist jetzt wirklich nicht einfach.

Vor allem weil ich glaube das ich zwischen XL und XXL bin....

Aber auch wenn ich die bremse weiterverwende sind das doch einige Euros mehr wenn man selber aufbaut. Gut dafür dann auch geiler


----------



## warp4 (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> sorry... wollte auch nicht unterstellen, dass Du das mit Absicht genacht hast!
> Bin halt im Moment selber n bissl frustriert wegen der Lieferzeiten...
> ...



War auch nicht böse gemeint ! 
Gruß Uwe 

Ach ja, und Recht hast Du


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hmmm aahhhhh pffff das ist jetzt wirklich nicht einfach.
> 
> Vor allem weil ich glaube das ich zwischen XL und XXL bin....
> 
> Aber auch wenn ich die bremse weiterverwende sind das doch einige Euros mehr wenn man selber aufbaut. Gut dafür dann auch geiler


XXL? Wie groß bist du denn? XL wäre mir angesichts der Länge und Sitzrohrhöhe mit 1.93m für einen abfahrtslastigen Aufbau schon zu groß, fürchte ich...


----------



## ollo (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> Das alles läuft ab wie in Zeitlupe und man kann nix dagegen tun...
> 
> ...





wozu auch, zurück lehnen und und die Kostenpflichtige Show wenigsten ein paar Sekunden genießen 

.


----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> XXL? Wie groß bist du denn? .



195...
denke auch das es XL wird.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 195...
> denke auch das es XL wird.


 ... bin auf deinen LRS gespannt ... 

Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (18. März 2013)

Da die Diskussionen zum Liefertermin nicht wirklich etwas bringen, weil niemand genaue Infos hat, will ich mal ein ganz anderes Thema aufwärmen: Betriebsfestigkeit. 

Wie werden denn die Rahmen jetzt genau abgesichert? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gehe alle bis jetzt nach Deutschland gelieferten Rahmen an Teamfahrer oder Mitarbeiter. Würde im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass die RnC ungeprüft an die Kunden gehen. Mich beschleicht da ein ungutes Gefühl. Vorfallem weil das Hauptargument für die Belastungsfähigkeit ein in vielen Details abweichender Prototypenrahmen von einem relativ leichten Teamfahrer ist. 

     @stefan: Was ist genau geplant? Wann gibt's eine Kommunikation dazu? 

Bei einem derart transparenten Projekt würde ich mir auch hier ein bisschen mehr Offenheit wünschen. 

Und um nochmals auf das Teamfahrerargument zurückzukommen. Wenn ein Rahmen seit ca. 6 Monaten dem nicht reproduzierbaren Lastkollektiv eines Fahrers standhält, lassen sich davon keinerlei Schlussfolgerungen hinsichtlich der Betriebsfestigkeit ableiten. 

Es wundert mich doch etwas, dass selbst neuen konstruktiven Details (z.B. Ausführung Horstlink-Gabelung an der Kettenstebe) grenzenloses Vertrauen entgegen gebracht wird.


----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

Ohne dir widersprechen zu wollen...

ich glaube man will bei vielen Firmen gar nicht wissen wie viel da geprüft und nachgerechnet wird.
Wobei ich beim mtb Berechnen als sehr schwierig erachte weil man die Lastfälle odt einfach nicht sagen kann. 

Mir sind da real tests lieber - wobei auch da die Frage ist wovon man ausgeht.

Testmaschinen wie bei syntace sind zwar auch oft mit viel Marketing blabla, aber ein guter Ansatz.

Am Ende wird es immer Rahmen geben die brechen. Mir ist kein Serienbike bekannt (das es in größerer Stückzahl gibt), bei dem es noch keine Rahmenbrüche gab. 
Missuse inklusive....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Da die Diskussionen zum Liefertermin nicht wirklich etwas bringen, weil niemand genaue Infos hat, will ich mal ein ganz anderes Thema aufwärmen: Betriebsfestigkeit.
> 
> Wie werden denn die Rahmen jetzt genau abgesichert? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gehe alle bis jetzt nach Deutschland gelieferten Rahmen an Teamfahrer oder Mitarbeiter. Würde im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass die RnC ungeprüft an die Kunden gehen. Mich beschleicht da ein ungutes Gefühl. Vorfallem weil das Hauptargument für die Belastungsfähigkeit ein in vielen Details abweichender Prototypenrahmen von einem relativ leichten Teamfahrer ist.
> 
> ...



Hi HellDriver,

einer der Rahmen ist derzeit bei EFBe zum prüfen, aber dazu kommt bald noch ein eigener Bericht...

Die Teamfahrer können natürlich kein reproduzuierbares Lastkollektiv abbilden, aber sehr wohl den aus meiner Sicht wichtigeren "naheliegenden Fehlgebrauch". Was der Max mit diesem Bike veranstaltet liegt weit außerhalb des vorgesehenen Gebrauchs, zudem ist er als Materialmörder bekannt (nix geschmeidig wie ne Katze  ... zumindest was die Belastungen fürs Material betrifft).

Da der DIN EN 14766 Test ziemlich weit von der Realität entfernt ist werden wir bei diesem Bike einen eigenen Prüfzyklus von EFBe testen, dazu kommt aber wie gesagt bald ein eigener Bericht mit Hintergrundinfos.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## coastalwolf (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ohne dir widersprechen zu wollen...
> 
> ich glaube man will bei vielen Firmen gar nicht wissen wie viel da geprüft und nachgerechnet wird.
> Wobei ich beim mtb Berechnen als sehr schwierig erachte weil man die Lastfälle odt einfach nicht sagen kann.
> ...



Klar. Irgendwann gibt jeder Rahmen nach. Nichts desto trotz sollte ein Enduro-Rahmen eine ausreichende Anzahl an Amplituden mit realistischen Betriebslasten sowie eine begrenzte Anzahl an Lastspitzen (Stürzen, verkorkste Landungen etc.) überstehen......



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi HellDriver,
> 
> einer der Rahmen ist derzeit bei EFBe zum prüfen, aber dazu kommt bald noch ein eigener Bericht...
> 
> ...



....und dazu sind die EFBe-Tests sicherlich gut geeignet. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurden bis jetzt aber nur Standard DIN-Tests bestätigt. Von daher sind die Ausführungen von Stefan "good news". Auf den Bericht mit Hintergrundinfos bin ich schon gespannt. Bis wann sollen denn Ergebnisse vorliegen?

P.S.: Und auch wenn der Max ein Materialmörder ist. Er muss eben erstmal eine schädigungsrelevante Anzahl an Lastwechseln zusammenbringen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Klar. Irgendwann gibt jeder Rahmen nach. Nichts desto trotz sollte ein Enduro-Rahmen eine ausreichende Anzahl an Amplituden mit *realistischen Betriebslasten *sowie eine begrenzte Anzahl an Lastspitzen (Stürzen, verkorkste Landungen etc.) überstehen......



Nur hat diese realistischen Belastungen noch keiner für ein komplettes Bike ermittelt und allgemeingültig definiert soweit ich weiß. Da stellt sich mir die Frage was man dann am Prüfstand wirklich absichert?
Sicher gibt das einen groben Eindruck aber wirklich eine Absicherung? Vor allem weil nur sehr wenige Rahmen getestet werden und die Gesamte Serie im Grunde handgefertigt wird. Meistens brichts ja doch an der Schweißnaht 

Von daher denke ich mal dass der weg über EFBE und "Fahrversuch" schon sehr gut ist. Zumal man als Early Adopter in der Bikebranche immer damit rechnen muss kein 100%ig getestetes Produkt zu bekommen. Man nennt es auch Feld- oder Bananenerprobung 

Ich mache mir da keine allzu großen Gedanken drüber, solange das Steuerrohr dran bleibt bin ich zufrieden, wenn was bricht sollte Carver mit Garantie und Crashreplacement in Sachen Kundenfreundlichkeit ganz gut aufgestellt sein.


----------



## ETiTho (18. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Klar. Irgendwann gibt jeder Rahmen nach. Nichts desto trotz sollte ein Enduro-Rahmen eine ausreichende Anzahl an Amplituden mit realistischen Betriebslasten sowie eine begrenzte Anzahl an Lastspitzen (Stürzen, verkorkste Landungen etc.) überstehen......



Du kannst als Ingenieur halt nicht alle Eventualitäten und Lastfälle berücksichtigen. Irgendwann kommt immer mal einer daher und veranstaltet mit dem Rad irgendetwas was keiner vorhersehen konnte und es geht dabei kaputt. Dann is die Schreierei wieder groß und es wird in 5 Foren gepostet, dass der Rahmen nix aushält und der Fahrer hat wie immer nix gemacht 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Stefan den Rahmen so ausgelegt hat, dass er nachts gut und beruhigt schlafen kann, obwohl er nur zu gut weiß was manche seiner Kunden mit dem Rahmen so anstellen werden. 
Hab ich recht, Stefan?

Und zu den Lieferzeiten kann Stefan nun mal echt garnix. In so einem Projekt gibt es so viele zeitliche Variablen, insbesondere wenn man von einer externen Fertigung abhängig ist, dass man eigentlich nur mit großzügigen Pufferzeiten arbeiten kann. Was die Marketingabteilung dann als Liefertermine kommuniziert steht leider nochmal auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Von meinem Gefühl her würde es mich überraschen, wenn die Serienrahmen noch im Mai ausgeliefert werden würden.

Die Sache mit der 125mm-Stütze finde ich etwas schade, weil das ja eigentlich schon fest eingeplant war und es für einige potentielle Kunden wohl jetzt schlicht und ergreifend teurer werden wird. War wahrscheinlich die Entscheidung von jemandem, der die Diskussion zu dem Thema hier im Forum nicht im Kopf hatte. Und Zahlen sind meistens ein sehr gutes Argument für eine Entscheidung, insbesondere wenn $ oder  dahinter steht. 

Gruß

ET


----------



## haske (18. März 2013)

Also ich freu mich nach wie vor tierisch auf den Rahmen. Kann es gar nicht erwarten das 02er vorzubestellen. Ich brauch es eh erst ab Juni.

Bei all der geäusserten Kritik möchte ich Stefan hiermit mal für seine totale Präsenz seit der Funkpause Anfang Januar danken. Wie ich das verstanden habe läuft das alles in der Freizeit ab und ich würd mal sagen 90% der Fragen betreffen nicht sein eigentliches Fachgebiet. 

In meinen Augen


----------



## janifabi (19. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi kopis,
> 
> also tägliche Wasserstandsmeldungen würden ein bissl zu weit gehen, schließlich können wir das ICB-Projekt (leider!) nicht als einzige Priortät behandeln.
> Werde aber mal mitm Nuts besprechen, wie wir die Informationen besser bündeln können, ohne dass daraus noch mehr zusätzliche Arbeit entsteht. Die FAQ sind leider mittlerweile auch recht unübersichtlich geworden, da sie in einen Diskussionsthread abgedriftet sind.
> ...



Ich fände es super, wenn die "Projektübersicht" akutalisiert werden würde.

Damit man alle wichtigen Daten und Fakten auf einen Blick hat.


----------



## Pig-Mint (19. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Ich fände es super, wenn die "Projektübersicht" akutalisiert werden würde.
> 
> Damit man alle wichtigen Daten und Fakten auf einen Blick hat.



Leutz... ich denke und hoffe, dass ihr es auch ohne ständigen Informationsfluss überleben werdet


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. März 2013)

finde ich auch. 

ich finde es eh schon extrem gut, wie oft und schnell stefan hier sämtliche infos postet und fragen beantwortet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jissel (19. März 2013)

ja das stimmt da kann ich Stefan auch nur loben!!!


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Klar. Irgendwann gibt jeder Rahmen nach. Nichts desto trotz sollte ein Enduro-Rahmen eine ausreichende Anzahl an Amplituden mit realistischen Betriebslasten sowie eine begrenzte Anzahl an Lastspitzen (Stürzen, verkorkste Landungen etc.) überstehen......
> [...]
> P.S.: Und auch wenn der Max ein Materialmörder ist. Er muss eben erstmal eine schädigungsrelevante Anzahl an Lastwechseln zusammenbringen



Wenn "ausreichende Anzahl an Amplituden mit realistischen Betriebslasten" und der Einsatzzweck "Enduro" klar wären gäbs aus haltbarkeitstechnischer Sicht ein riesiges Problem weniger. Gerade die aktuellen Enduros, gerade auch das ICB lassen Fahrwerks- und Geometriemäßig einen so unglaublich breiten Einsatzzweck zu, dass es einfach ein Problem ist den Einsatzzweck zu definieren. 
Selbst Strecken wie die DHs in Wildbad, die schweren Strecken in LacBlanc oder auch die Nordkette in Innsbruck kommt man mit den Bikes als fähiger Fahrer recht problemlos und ziemlich flott runter. Da ist es schwer die Grenze nach oben zu ziehen. 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> [...]
> Zumal man als Early Adopter in der Bikebranche immer damit rechnen muss kein 100%ig getestetes Produkt zu bekommen. [...]


Richtig. Deswegen fährt man - wenn man sich am oberen Rand des geplanten Einsatzzweckes bewegt - mit unspektakulärer Großserie (Specialized, Trek, ...) einfach am besten. Da steckt die meiste Erfahrung drin, und durch die Stückzahl ist die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass "viele" Bikes bei 1% Fahrern oÄ landen am höchsten. Absolut gesehen werden die wahrscheinlich auch die meisten defekten Rahmen in den Fingern gehabt haben. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ....und dazu sind die EFBe-Tests sicherlich gut geeignet. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurden bis jetzt aber nur Standard DIN-Tests bestätigt. Von daher sind die Ausführungen von Stefan "good news". Auf den Bericht mit Hintergrundinfos bin ich schon gespannt. Bis wann sollen denn Ergebnisse vorliegen?
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

die Ergebnisse kommen hoffentlich noch diese Woche.

Bericht zurPrüfung:
Ein Teil der EFBe-Crew ist auch in Taipei. Deswegen werden wir den Bericht auch nach der Messe "nachreichen", wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Termin vor Ort zustande gebracht haben.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

Sattelstützen... ich zitiere mich einfach mal aus dem anderen Thread:



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder... der Onkel hat gute Nachrichten:
> 
> Laut unserem PM Hans bestehen *evtl.* noch Chancen die lange Reverb zu bekommen. Mein Gedanke war die 430/150mm Reverb ab Größe M oder Größe L zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



Viele Meinungen sind willkommen... wir basteln dann ne undemokratische Entscheidung aus dem Feedback


----------



## f4lkon (19. März 2013)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall schon für die lange Stütze ab M. Mich stört bei meinen 1,82m die letzten 2 cm die ich nicht versenken kann.


----------



## Pintie (19. März 2013)

hauptsache in XL ist eine 430/150 er


----------



## haske (19. März 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall schon für die lange Stütze ab M. Mich stört bei meinen 1,82m die letzten 2 cm die ich nicht versenken kann.



Hey, intressant dass du M nimmst.  Ich hab mich nun bei genau gleicher Grösse für L entschieden.


----------



## janifabi (19. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hauptsache in XL ist eine 430/150 er



ich bin für die 150er ab dem M Rahmen.

Da ich schon eine 125mm Reverb gefahren bin, und ich an 2,5cm Versenkung mehr, froh gewesen wäre.


----------



## Nauheimer (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe das ICB 02 in XL vorbestellt und da sollte auf jeden Fall die 430/150 Stütze dran.

Grüße
Nauheimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (19. März 2013)

Nauheimer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das ICB 02 in XL vorbestellt und da sollte auf jeden Fall die 430/150 Stütze dran.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nauheimer,

wo kann man vorbestellen ??


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo Nauheimer,
> 
> wo kann man vorbestellen ??



Das wüsste ich auch gerne... haste das direkt im XXL-Laden gemacht?


----------



## coastalwolf (19. März 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn "ausreichende Anzahl an Amplituden mit realistischen Betriebslasten" und der Einsatzzweck "Enduro" klar wären gäbs aus haltbarkeitstechnischer Sicht ein riesiges Problem weniger.



Technisch ist die messtechnische Erfassung von Lastkollektiven wohl nicht wirklich ein Problem. Neben den Kosten ist die hohe Kunst eher die richtige Streckenauswahl für das Kollektiv zur repräsentativen Abbildung eines Bike-Lebens.


----------



## kandyman (19. März 2013)

Ich wollte auch bestellen, aber leider kann man aus Österreich keine Carver-Bikes kaufen, wurde mir vom Support mitgeteilt  :-(


----------



## Nauheimer (19. März 2013)

Hi,
ich habe direkt bei Fahrrad XXL in Mainz vorbestellt, gegen Anzahlung von 250 EUR.
Grüße
Nauheimer


----------



## Pintie (19. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Technisch ist die messtechnische Erfassung von Lastkollektiven wohl nicht wirklich ein Problem. Neben den Kosten ist die hohe Kunst eher die richtige Streckenauswahl für das Kollektiv zur repräsentativen Abbildung eines Bike-Lebens.




Hm naja... Ich hatte das erst für eine Arbeit in der uni... da ist die Frage wo man anfängt Werte zu messen und wo man aufhört.

sprich 2D oder 3D... nur biegungen oder auch torsion usw.

und dann wie du schon sagst die strecke. und dann fahr 5 mal die gleiche strecke und du hast 5 verschiedene Messungen... (so ging es mir gerade das es gar nicht reproduzierbar war).

und dann endet das bike leben doch viel zu früh an einem Baum. Und dann findet man wieder diese kleinen kreuze mit Kerze "hier starb ICB 3 *2013 +2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (19. März 2013)

Nauheimer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe direkt bei Fahrrad XXL in Mainz vorbestellt, gegen Anzahlung von 250 EUR.
> Grüße
> Nauheimer



cool, des wois jo wieder koi Sau, das des goht!!


----------



## Apnea (19. März 2013)

Das wird wohl auch von der jeweiligen Filiale abhängig sein.


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Technisch ist die messtechnische Erfassung von Lastkollektiven wohl nicht wirklich ein Problem. Neben den Kosten ist die hohe Kunst eher die richtige Streckenauswahl für das Kollektiv zur repräsentativen Abbildung eines Bike-Lebens.



Technisch ist das ganze auch nicht so einfach. Von der Stange gibts -meines Wissens nach- keine Messtechnik die geeignet ist. Problem bei der Messtechnik ist vorallem auch ein ausreichend kleines & leichtes System, dass den Fahrer nicht weiter behindert und das Rad nicht über die maßen Schwer macht. Man ist ja mindestens in ner Größenordnung von 8-12 Kanälen unterwegs, 200, besser 4-500 Hz solltens auch sein und letztendlich muß das Messsystem die Belastungen (v.A die Beschleunigungen die auftreten) ja auch noch mitmachen. 

Die richtige Streckenauswahl kann man bei guter Planung in endlicher Zeit statistisch todschlagen (wenige Fahrer die Schätzungsweise eher am oberen Ende der Skala sind und die mit der Kiste z.B. Rennen am Rande des Einsatzbereichs mitfahren lassen). 
Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht super interessant, für die Konstruktion/Prüfung von Bikes auch interessant, aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Gibt ja genug Bikes die halten, Trial&Error/ Erfahrung hat in der Entwicklung ja auch seine Daseinsberechtigung. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lindwurm (19. März 2013)

Nauheimer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe direkt bei Fahrrad XXL in Mainz vorbestellt, gegen Anzahlung von 250 EUR.
> Grüße
> Nauheimer




Dann werd ich morgen mal nach Mainz fahren


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

Mit dem Thema Rahmenprüfung und damit auch mit dem Thema Betriebslastenermittlung habe ich mich in meiner Diplomarbeit auseinander gesetzt. Die Messtechnik könnte man noch mit überschaubarem Aufwand realisieren.
Vernünftige Lastkollektive für alle Einsatzbereiche zu defnieren wird allerdings eine Mammutaufgabe... da kann man sich Jahre rumspielen.

Wenn das jetzt geschafft wäre... was dann?
Im Prinzip lassen sich allgemeingültige Lasten nur an den Schnittstellen (Lenker, Sattel, Pedale, Räder) ermitteln. Schließlich soll die spätere Prüfung mit jeglichem "Layout" funktionieren... d.h. mit der jeder Struktur, Geometrie und jedem Federungssytem.
Um diese ganzen Lasten in der Prüfung wieder realitätsnah auf den Rahmen zu bringen (wegen der Überlagerungen, die sich je nach Layout total unterschiedlich auswirken können) bräuchte es eine sehr aufwändige Prüfvorrichtung.
Die dabei erforderlichen Wege und Beschleunigungen schreien nach hydraulischen Aktoren... und dann wird der ganze Spaß richtig teuer (sowohl Aufbau als auch Betrieb).

Greez,
Stefan

Hier ein paar Bilder aus der Arbeit:












P.S.: Natürlich fehlen bei diesem Aufbau noch die Querkräfte... die zu implementieren würde den Aufwand natürlich noch mal erheblich steigern.


----------



## jissel (19. März 2013)

BIn 1,81 gross und weiss nich ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. M ist ja 47 cm und L 50 cm.
Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Fritz 18" und das passt sehr gut.
Der Kollege von XXL hat mir den 47 cm angeraten also M. Was meint ihr??


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mit dem Thema Rahmenprüfung und damit auch mit dem Thema Betriebslastenermittlung habe ich mich in meiner Diplomarbeit auseinander gesetzt. Die Messtechnik könnte man noch mit überschaubarem Aufwand realisieren.
> Vernünftige Lastkollektive für alle Einsatzbereiche zu defnieren wird allerdings eine Mammutaufgabe... da kann man sich Jahre rumspielen.
> 
> Wenn das jetzt geschafft wäre... was dann?
> ...



Hmm, fein quasi nen mehrachsiger Hydropuls-Prüfstand für Bikes. Fragt sich dann auch wer es sich leisten kann so was anzuschaffen, und ob der Kunde bereit ist die entsprechend anfallenden Mehrkosten pro Rahmen auch zu bezahlen...


----------



## f4lkon (19. März 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> BIn 1,81 gross und weiss nich ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. M ist ja 47 cm und L 50 cm.
> Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Fritz 18" und das passt sehr gut.
> Der Kollege von XXL hat mir den 47 cm angeraten also M. Was meint ihr??



Ich würde m nehmen weil ich das bike dann besser in der Luft kontrollieren kann. Wenn du nur am Boden bleibst ist L auf langen Touren evtl. bequemer


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> BIn 1,81 gross und weiss nich ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. M ist ja 47 cm und L 50 cm.
> Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Fritz 18" und das passt sehr gut.
> Der Kollege von XXL hat mir den 47 cm angeraten also M. Was meint ihr??



Hi jissel,

der 47er Rahmen ist bei uns die L-Größe. Aber das sollte für Dich passen.
Mit meinem knappen 1,80m bin ich jetzt auch auf L gegangen. Wobei ich zuerst M fahren wollte... die ersten Tests werden zeigen, ob die Entscheidung gut war.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (19. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi jissel,
> 
> der 47er Rahmen ist bei uns die L-Größe. Aber das sollte für Dich passen.
> Mit meinem knappen 1,80m bin ich jetzt auch auf L gegangen. Wobei ich zuerst M fahren wollte... die ersten Tests werden zeigen, ob die Entscheidung gut war.
> ...



Das bleibt interessant. Bin auch knapp 1,80m, wollte eigentlich auch m, aber weiß auch nicht recht. Umbedingt berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. März 2013)

Achso, Stütze:

Bei m 125mm mit 420er Länge ! Ganz klar!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig deute, dann fehlt die praktische Belastung die entsteht wenn man rückwärts am Hinterrad hoppelt und dabei die Bremse zieht komplett. Das hat schon einigen teuren Rahmen das "Genick" gebrochen, da es doch eine recht hohe Belastung ist. 
Und das kommt bei manchen Fahrern häufiger vor als man denkt. Ist halt nur gerade net in, die Art des trialigen Fahrens

G.


----------



## janifabi (20. März 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> BIn 1,81 gross und weiss nich ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. M ist ja 47 cm und L 50 cm.
> Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Fritz 18" und das passt sehr gut.
> Der Kollege von XXL hat mir den 47 cm angeraten also M. Was meint ihr??




Hallo jissel,

wie kommst du bei M auf 47 cm?

wenn ich die Zeichnung [ICB Bike size Geometrie Overview]anschaue, sehe ich 
44cm = M 
47 cm = L 
Hier ist doch die Länge des Sitzrohres gemeint, oder?
Aber vielleicht liege ich auf falsch.

lG
janifabi


----------



## messias (20. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo jissel,
> 
> wie kommst du bei M auf 47 cm?
> 
> ...



Nicht falsch, nur zu spät 


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi jissel,
> 
> der 47er Rahmen ist bei uns die L-Größe.
> ...


----------



## Azrael85 (20. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch bestellen, aber leider kann man aus Österreich keine Carver-Bikes kaufen, wurde mir vom Support mitgeteilt  :-(



Na toll auf die Idee bin ich bis jetzt garnicht gekommen......
Schade hab mit so einer Begeisterung mitgelesen

Und natürlich ist der nächste XXL-Shop auch nur schlappe 600 km einfach entfernt.


LG


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. März 2013)

Nauheimer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe direkt bei Fahrrad XXL in Mainz vorbestellt, gegen Anzahlung von 250 EUR.
> Grüße
> Nauheimer



Wenn hier jetzt der Ausverkauf losgeht, auf Wegen die nicht kommuniziert werden und scheinbar nicht einmal der treibenden Kraft bekannt sind, keimt bei mir weiter massiv die Besorgnis, dass zum Zeitpunkt X, wenn ich mal zwei Stunden nicht im Netz alles nachverfolge, die Räder abgegriffen werden. 

Wenn jetzt unter der Hand die XXL-Shops schon Räder sichern, die mitgestaltenden User aber außenvor bleiben, finde ich das :kotz:

 @Carver: 

Kriegt das bitte endlich in den Griff! Alle die hier mitgemacht haben und ernsthaft an einem Rad interessiert sind, werden sogleich ihre Bestellung aufgeben und einen Spaßbestellerausschließungsbetrag anzahlen. Die Räder sollen doch in vier bis sechs Wochen rausgehen und Carver bekommt es nicht hin, Bestellungen entgegen zu nehmen?


----------



## Pintie (20. März 2013)

Wann wohl die ersten auf die Idee kommen das als Spekulation zu sehen.

sprich 5 kaufen und dann wenn es keine mehr gibt höchstbietend in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## vscope (20. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Jetzt fiebere ich seit einem Jahr dem Bike entgegen und muss nun feststellen das fahrad xxl nicht nach Österreich liefert....!? 
Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein! Wie sollen nicht Deutsche das Bike bestellen?!


lg


----------



## Pintie (20. März 2013)

ich verkaufe es dir dann gegen aufpreis im bikemarkt  
welche größe 

komme auch oft nach Österreich. vielleicht liefer ich sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (20. März 2013)

Ich bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich weiß, dass auch "Sportler" Carver als Radmarke führt. Die sind auch in Österreich.#

http://www.sportler.com/sportlerShop/eingang

Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob auch das ICB zu Sportler geliefert wird.




vscope schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> Jetzt fiebere ich seit einem Jahr dem Bike entgegen und muss nun feststellen das fahrad xxl nicht nach Österreich liefert....!?
> Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein! Wie sollen nicht Deutsche das Bike bestellen?!
> ...


----------



## vscope (20. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich verkaufe es dir dann gegen aufpreis im bikemarkt
> welche größe
> 
> komme auch oft nach Österreich. vielleicht liefer ich sogar



Ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels!
Wien ist wirklich eine schöne Stadt, solltest mal mit einem ICB02 in Grösse M vorbeikommen! 

 @_Mxpanda_
Danke für den Hint!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn jetzt unter der Hand die XXL-Shops schon Räder sichern, die mitgestaltenden User aber außenvor bleiben, finde ich das :kotz:
> 
> ...



Hi Haardtfahrer,

was Vorbestellungen betrifft kann ich den Filialen keine Vorschrfiten machen, jeder XXL-Shop ist prinzipiell ein unabhängiger Fahrradladen... die Einkaufsgemeinschaft und die Eigenmarke Carver ändert daran erst mal wenig.
"Offizielle" Vorbestellungen gibt es eigentlich nur bei Direktversendern, das sind wir aber nicht. Trotzdem versuchen wir die Räder noch vor der Auslieferung in den XXL-Webshop zu bekommen... es ist aber wirklich nicht einfach, aufgrund der Struktur zwischen Filialen und Webshop.

Bestellungen ins Ausland:
Ich kann meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema hier nicht allzu laut kund tun, sonst wird noch wer böse  Mein Tipp: Schreibt unserem Webshop ordentlich Beschwerden zu dem Thema, vielleicht gibt es dann ein Einlenken!

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Zum Verständnis, grob vereinfacht: Wir (Carver) sind im Prinzip XXL-Zulieferer. D.h. wir haben auch keine Entscheidungshoheit über die Läden. Die XXL-Filialen sind mit unserem Webshop verbunden, wobei der Webshop eine relativ junge Geschichte ist und damit eher beigeordnet als die treibende Kraft. Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen, dass wir nur einen sehr begrenzten Einfluss auf die Vorgänge außerhalb von Carver haben.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig deute, dann fehlt die praktische Belastung die entsteht wenn man rückwärts am Hinterrad hoppelt und dabei die Bremse zieht komplett. Das hat schon einigen teuren Rahmen das "Genick" gebrochen, da es doch eine recht hohe Belastung ist.
> Und das kommt bei manchen Fahrern häufiger vor als man denkt. Ist halt nur gerade net in, die Art des trialigen Fahrens
> 
> G.



Hi Jörg,

bei der Prüfvorrichtung ist die Bremskrafteinleitung simuliert... der Aktor unten links macht das über eine Umlenkung... check mal das Bild. Aber bisher ist eh alles nur virtual reality 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## vscope (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bestellungen ins Ausland:
> Ich kann meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema hier nicht allzu laut kund tun, sonst wird noch wer böse  Mein Tipp: Schreibt unserem Webshop ordentlich Beschwerden zu dem Thema, vielleicht gibt es dann ein Einlenken!
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Stefan:

Kannst du vielleicht nachfragen obs die Bikes auch bei http://www.sportler.com/ geben wird, die liefern nämlich nach ganz Europa...

thx!


----------



## Snakes (20. März 2013)

Great, been following the project for a few months and refreshing web page continuously last weeks to see pictures of final product and now I found out that I am waiting pointlessly, bikes cannot be delivered outside of Germany.

Response from XXL shop:


> Unfortunately the shipping of bikes is currently possible within germany only.



Fantastic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jissel (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi jissel,
> 
> der 47er Rahmen ist bei uns die L-Größe. Aber das sollte für Dich passen.
> Mit meinem knappen 1,80m bin ich jetzt auch auf L gegangen. Wobei ich zuerst M fahren wollte... die ersten Tests werden zeigen, ob die Entscheidung gut war.
> ...



Ja hab jetzt auch gesehn dass 47 L ist. 
Hab die Geo Daten mal etwas genauer angekuckt. Mein Fritzz liegt zwischen M und L. Daher tendiere ich auch eher zu L. Hoffe das ist die richtige Entscheidung...


----------



## jissel (20. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo jissel,
> 
> wie kommst du bei M auf 47 cm?
> 
> ...



ja hatte falsche Informationen. Hab jetzt die Geodaten


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. März 2013)

www.logoix.com should help!


----------



## vscope (20. März 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> Great, been following the project for a few months and refreshing web page continuously last weeks to see pictures of final product and now I found out that I am waiting pointlessly, bikes cannot be delivered outside of Germany.
> 
> Response from XXL shop:
> 
> ...



I wrote an email to www.sportler.com if they will also sell the bikes.
hopefully yes, cause they will also deliver to slovenia...
maybe also send them a request. the more requests, the better chance we have


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Haardtfahrer,
> 
> was Vorbestellungen betrifft kann ich den Filialen keine Vorschrfiten machen, jeder XXL-Shop ist prinzipiell ein unabhängiger Fahrradladen... die Einkaufsgemeinschaft und die Eigenmarke Carver ändert daran erst mal wenig.
> "Offizielle" Vorbestellungen gibt es eigentlich nur bei Direktversendern, das sind wir aber nicht. Trotzdem versuchen wir die Räder noch vor der Auslieferung in den XXL-Webshop zu bekommen... es ist aber wirklich nicht einfach, aufgrund der Struktur zwischen Filialen und Webshop.



Hallo Stefan, danke für die Antwort. Wieder einmal schade, dass Du für diese Umstände herhalten musst. Ist eine klare Aufgabe des Vertriebs, falls es den gibt. 

Sechs Wochen und keiner will mein Geld!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2013)

Wenns ganz hart kommt, dann müssen wir mit ein paar Usern einen "Delivery-Road-Trip" durch Europa machen


----------



## vscope (20. März 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> www.logoix.com should help!



stimmt. da war doch was. gerade ein logoix adresse registriert 
danke!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenns ganz hart kommt, dann müssen wir mit ein paar Usern einen "Delivery-Road-Trip" durch Europa machen



Falls eins nach Ventemiglia soll, übernehm ich gern den Aktiv-Transport.


----------



## Azrael85 (20. März 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> www.logoix.com should help!



Ah danke ist ja um einiges günstiger als gedacht.
Als Notlösung sicher eine Überlegung wert. Ich könnte mir halt vorstellen, dass Gewährleistungsgeschichten so etwas mühsam werden oder täusch ich mich da?

LG


----------



## Snakes (20. März 2013)

Damned also for logoix it looks like they won't deliver from Deutschland to our country...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenns ganz hart kommt, dann müssen wir mit ein paar Usern einen "Delivery-Road-Trip" durch Europa machen




oh ja ... kauft einen Truck für die Tour mit testbikes in allen größen.
dann kann man auch hier im süden mal probesitzen. 

so in der art:


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. März 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> Damned also for logoix it looks like they won't deliver from Deutschland to our country...



Where in Slovenia do you live? I'm located in Graz, which is ~45min from Maribor. I'd offer you my help, if needed. Just send me a PN...


----------



## foreigner (20. März 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark_: Mal bitte eine klare Ansage (wichtig!!!):

Wann habe ich eher mein Bike?
a) Ich fahre heute Abend nach Mainz und lege beim beim XXL Kohle auf den Tisch  als Anzahlung.
b) Ich bestelle bei euch im Onlineshop.


----------



## Snakes (20. März 2013)

Grazer Tourer thanks for offered help, I was thinking in that direction, find someone with Austrian address and pickup up package there if nothing else will work. 

Most of the time I am in Ljubljana, Graz is 200km away, it is doable.  I will let you know if I will need your help, thank you again.

As we are already talking about it, any other IBC user near south Austrian border? You can contact me on PM, gift for help beer and parking lot test of ICB size M .


----------



## nino85 (20. März 2013)

Ich überlege, wie ich das mit der Größe machen soll - noch kann man keins der Bikes probefahren - Würde es Sinn machen, eine Fanes, die ja ne ähnliche Geo hat, probezufahren, um rauszufinden, obs passt?

Ich hab leider nur mein CC-Bike und meinen Renner zur Verfügung, beide sind ziemlich weit weg von Enduro.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich überlege, wie ich das mit der Größe machen soll - noch kann man keins der Bikes probefahren - Würde es Sinn machen, eine Fanes, die ja ne ähnliche Geo hat, probezufahren, um rauszufinden, obs passt?
> 
> Ich hab leider nur mein CC-Bike und meinen Renner zur Verfügung, beide sind ziemlich weit weg von Enduro.



Ich habs jedenfalls so gemacht. Ob das jetzt so Sinnvoll war werden wir sehen wenn das RnC aufgebaut ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> bei der Prüfvorrichtung ist die Bremskrafteinleitung simuliert... der Aktor unten links macht das über eine Umlenkung... check mal das Bild. Aber bisher ist eh alles nur virtual reality
> 
> ...



Bei dem war ich mir wirklich net ganz klar ob der in 2 Richtungen prüfen soll. Dachte dann das er nur drückt, um normales Bremsen beim Vorwärtsfahren zu simulieren.
Ich meinte ja die Problematik von der Bremskraft vom Bremsen beim Rückwärtsfahren.

G.


----------



## vscope (20. März 2013)

sportler.com fällt leider aus:

Antwort vom support...
für heuer haben wir die Marke Carver im Sortiment nicht vorgesehen,  sodass wir auch leider einzele Modelle nicht bestellen können.


----------



## EraZeR (20. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_: Mal bitte eine klare Ansage (wichtig!!!):
> 
> Wann habe ich eher mein Bike?
> a) Ich fahre heute Abend nach Mainz und lege beim beim XXL Kohle auf den Tisch  als Anzahlung.
> b) Ich bestelle bei euch im Onlineshop.



Das wäre interessant zu wissen.

XXL hat folgendes auf meine Mail-Anfrage geantwortet:

"Vorbestellungen der ICB-Bikes über den Onlineshop werden voraussichtlich ab April möglich sein."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (20. März 2013)

Zu der ganzen Thematik bzgl. Versandverzögerung und Kommunikation seitens Carver (Stefan ausdrücklich ausgenommen) erspare ich mir hier meine Meinung. Manche würde sonst evtl. nen hohen Puls bekommen.

Aber ich pendle derzeit zwischen München und/oder Wien und Klagenfurt. Wenn also jmd. sein Bike an meine Adresse in Deutschland schicken will, kann ich es gerne "Exportieren"
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN an mich.


----------



## Pintie (20. März 2013)

Ich kann München Graz anbieten


----------



## piilu (20. März 2013)

War nicht eins der Argumente gegen nen Deutschen Namen weil das Rad International verkauft werden sollte?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_: Mal bitte eine klare Ansage (wichtig!!!):
> 
> Wann habe ich eher mein Bike?
> a) Ich fahre heute Abend nach Mainz und lege beim beim XXL Kohle auf den Tisch  als Anzahlung.
> b) Ich bestelle bei euch im Onlineshop.



Klare Ansage: Keine Ahung!

Vermutung: Es macht keinen Unterschied. Wenn die Räder mal in Deutschland sind werden sie schnellstmöglich verteilt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da große Unterschiede in den Laufzeiten gibt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2013)

Was den Versand ins Ausland betrifft:

Möglichst zahlreich den Webshop anschreiben und meckern... vielleicht bewegt sich dann etwas!


----------



## doriuscrow (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was den Versand ins Ausland betrifft:
> 
> Möglichst zahlreich den Webshop anschreiben und meckern... vielleicht bewegt sich dann etwas!


 
Schon erledigt - glaube ja nicht, dass es was bringt ... vielleicht wenn sich besonders viele beschweren ...
Solltet ihr als Carver euch nicht auch einklinken und denen mal auf die Füsse treten? Schliesslich sind es auch eure Kunden/euer Verdienst was da den Bach runter geht!

MfG, Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (20. März 2013)

Antwort von Fahrrad XXL 

das  stimmt, wir versenden nur innerhalb Deutschlands. Hast Du hier  vielleicht Bekannte oder Verwandte? Dann könntest du den Rahmen dorthin  liefern lassen und später abholen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

zum Thema Bestellungen ins Ausland:

Als erstes muss ich mich mal bei den Kollegen vom Webshop entschuldigen! Mein Aufruf zum Meckern hat natürlich vor allem mal wieder die Leute an der Basis betroffen. Und die stehen natürlich auch immer zwischen den Stühlen.

Allerdings dürfte die Aktion das Thema Auslandslieferungen auch "weiter oben" noch mal als Geschäftspotential in Erinnerung rufen. Ich hoffe wir werden in diesem Zusammenhang noch mal die Möglichkeiten prüfen und (hoffentlich) demnächst gute Nachrichten für euch haben. Letztendlich wird die Entscheidung vor allem ein Rechenexempel sein...

Deswegen:
a) Die Stimme des "Volkes" wurde gehört... obs was bringt wird sich zeigen (siehe Politik ).
b) Noch mal sorry an die Kollegen, die es letztendlich wieder abbekommen haben, war etwas unüberlegt von mir sowas abzulassen!
c) Wenn sich dadurch was bewegt, dann hat sichs am Ende gelohnt 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> zum Thema Bestellungen ins Ausland:
> 
> ...



Standen sie mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln vor deiner Tür?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. März 2013)

Hi Lord of the Shims 

So schlimm wars noch nicht, aber dass so unbedachte Äußerungen nicht auf Gegenliebe stoßen ist ja klar...
Wenn es letztendlich der Sache dient isses ja okay... manchmal brauchts eine gewisse Initialenergie um einen Prozess ins Laufen zu bringen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2013)

stefan.stark schrieb:


> hi lord of the shims
> 
> so schlimm wars noch nicht, aber dass so unbedachte äußerungen nicht auf gegenliebe stoßen ist ja klar...
> Wenn es letztendlich der sache dient isses ja okay... Manchmal brauchts eine gewisse initialenergie um einen prozess ins laufen zu bringen!
> ...



Da hast du leider Recht, schön das du dich da gleich als Kugelfang zur Verfügung stellst.  

Scherz bei Seite, wir haben hier echt zuviel Leerlauf. Wird Zeit das die Rahmen endlich kommen.

Ich fang hier aus Langeweile schon an 217er und 222er Federbeine zu sammeln. (aktueller Stand: Roco Coil, Roco Air, Vivid alt, Kage, Vivid, Monarch Plus (letzterer in 217), Vivid neu ist schon bestellt. 

Freu mich auf den Bock, Parts sind auch soweit da. 180er Lyrik, Hope-Laufräder, viel Saint-Geraffel. Das wird bestimmt mit das schwerste RnC. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (20. März 2013)

Also durch den Versand von Waren ins Ausland ist wohl noch keiner arm geworden. Das Porto trägt der Käufer, verpackt muss es eh werden und ob die Rechnung mit oder ohne Märchensteuer ausgestellt wird sollte wohl nicht so einen grossen Unterschied machen ... ????
Ich habe meine Anfrage übrigens ganz höflich gestellt - auch wenn man damit meistens nicht sehr weit kommt - also an mir liegts nicht, wenn der Stefan da jetzt Ärger bekommen hat.
Und die Idee mit dem Roadtrip durch Europa ist gut - ich hätte zu Pfingsten einen leeren Lkw der von Sachsen nach Norwegen fährt ... da gehen viele ICBs rein - wenn sie denn da schon fertig sind  Könnte ich gleich meine Umzugskosten auf die ICBKäufer umlegen ...

Reimar


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Da hast du leider Recht, schön das du dich da gleich als Kugelfang zur Verfügung stellst.
> 
> Scherz bei Seite, wir haben hier echt zuviel Leerlauf. Wird Zeit das die Rahmen endlich kommen.
> 
> ...



Oha, dann muss ich dich wohl bald mal beschäftigen
Bevor du auf ganz dumme Ideen kommst könntest du meinen 240er Vivid zur Post schleppen, bin wieder zu Hause


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Oha, dann muss ich dich wohl bald mal beschäftigen
> Bevor du auf ganz dumme Ideen kommst könntest du meinen 240er Vivid zur Post schleppen, bin wieder zu Hause



Montag, 
davor komme ich leider arbeitsbedingt zu gar nichts mehr. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## cdF600 (21. März 2013)

Bin hier eher stiller Mitleser, da mich die ganze Entwicklung der Bikes interessiert hat, und ich gespannt auf die ersten fertigen Bikes bin.
Was ich echt nicht kapiere (ist in meiner Fa. aber auch so) ist das es ein größeres Problem darstellt eine Ware z.B. nach Linz als nach Passau zu schicken.Man meint ja grad dass es da in Zeiten des europ. Binnenmarkts noch riesige Grenz-Zoll- undwasweißich Hindernisse zu bewältigen gibt. Innerhalb der EU darf das doch kein Problem mehr sein......


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. März 2013)

Es reicht!!!  Bleibt doch alle mal locker.Die ganze nummer ist jetzt wie lange gelaufen 4 oder 5 Monate?? Und es gibt schon fahrfertige Rahmen und Räder in deutschland.Schaut euch die Bigplayer mal an ZB Scott Genius 2013 Liefertermin ende April ??? Hallo.
Finde das IBC Team und Der Stefan haben mal ein große Lob verdient das die da so hinterher sind und permanent neu Probleme lösen.Kla will ich meinen ICB 02 auch lieber heute alls mitte Mai haben.Is halt nicht und permanente Flamen machts auch nicht schneller. Danke Over and Out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milk (21. März 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> ..Die ganze nummer ist jetzt wie lange gelaufen 4 oder 5 Monate??



Fast..  ich glaube es hat vor ca. einem Jahr die Ankündigung ein Bike zu entwickeln gegeben.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. März 2013)

Am 7. April wird unser Baby ein Jahr alt 

Wenn das kein Grund zum feiern ist!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Am 7. April wird unser Baby ein Jahr alt
> 
> Wenn das kein Grund zum feiern ist!



Weißt du was echt ein Grund zum feiern wäre? Wenn ich mein ICB am 07. April hier in Empfang nehmen könnte


----------



## doriuscrow (21. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Weißt du was echt ein Grund zum feiern wäre? Wenn ich mein ICB am 07. April hier in Empfang nehmen könnte


 
... wenn WIR UNSERE ICBs ... so wird ein Schuh 'draus ... 

Reimar


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ... wenn WIR UNSERE ICBs ... so wird ein Schuh 'draus ...
> 
> Reimar



Ihr von mir aus auch.


----------



## Apnea (21. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Am 7. April wird unser Baby ein Jahr alt
> 
> Wenn das kein Grund zum feiern ist!




Cool. Mein Baby wird am 7. April zwei Jahre alt. Erik würd sich über ein ICB 3 freuen, daß Papa ihm schonmal einfährt.


----------



## doriuscrow (21. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ihr von mir aus auch.


COMMUNITY!!! Darfste nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## P3 Killa (21. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> achso... eins noch: die Rahmen kommen definitv per Luftfracht um da wenigstens noch was gut zu machen.



Hey Stefan, 

gilt das jetzt nur für die RNC Rahmen oder auch für alle Serien Framesets? Blick langsam garnicht mehr durch


----------



## haske (21. März 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> 
> gilt das jetzt nur für die RNC Rahmen oder auch für alle Serien Framesets? Blick langsam garnicht mehr durch


nur die rnc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2013)

Was wir bekommen am 7. April unserer Rahmen...sehr schön
Vielleicht wirds ja passend was zu meinem Geburtstag

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (21. März 2013)

So werden Gerüchte geschaffen ... und am 8. April gibt's dann traurige Gesichter :"( 

Reimar


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

Bis einer weint


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2013)

..oder zwei

G.


----------



## Hardraider (22. März 2013)

Liegt der Fokus zuerst auf den Komplettbikes, oder gibt es zeitgleich auch die Framekits zu erwerben?


----------



## doriuscrow (22. März 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Liegt der Fokus zuerst auf den Komplettbikes, oder gibt es zeitgleich auch die Framekits zu erwerben?



Der Fokus liegt auf R'n'C ...  sonst gibt's Tränen!

Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (22. März 2013)

Ich meine die normalen Framekits, die es doch in allen drei Farbvarianten geben soll..


----------



## foreigner (22. März 2013)

Gut, für den 8. April ist der Bike-Urlaub gebucht; natürlich schön Enduro Tour mit ICB.


----------



## vscope (22. März 2013)

Wie schauts aus mit den ICB Fotos? Es ist Ende der Woche!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. März 2013)

Ich frage noch mal nach... die Bikes werden in Vertretung unserer PMs von den Kollegen in St. Augustin aufgebaut.
Hoffentlich sind mittlerweile alle Teile da... ich selbst warte noch auf Bremsen und Laufräder von denen ich gehofft hatte, dass sie am Montag eintreffen  So wie es aussieht wirds nix mit testen dieses Wochenende... schluchz

Aber da sieht man auch mal wieder im kleinen, dass wir letztendlich auch von zig Faktoren abhängig sind...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## radjey (22. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... die Bikes werden in Vertretung unserer PMs von den Kollegen in St. Augustin aufgebaut.


Darf man dann mal vorbei schauen, wenn ihr da seid?
Ich helf auch beim Schrauben


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Auch wenn sie schon in einem anderen thread sind - sie gehören hier rein:
















Auf dem Oberrohr nun alle Namen, die in der Abstimmung waren, in Reihenfolge ihres Abschneidens!
Die Teile werden digital gedruckt, alle Farben dadurch möglich. Mein Set bestelle ich mir so wie es oben dargestellt ist, nur als Schriftzug am Oberrohr "Hasifischs Trailrakete". Preis checke ich im Laufe des WE.
Druckstrebe ist noch nicht final in den Maßen, da bin ich noch dran.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. März 2013)

Unterrohr: Einmal zu mir bitte!
Oberrohr: eine Rakete weniger, und nen kleiner Personlisierungswunsch, dann ist das auch gekauft.
Sitzstrebe: Weiß nicht recht, da hätte ich lieber das Originaldesign (ICB) weiß auf Schwarz. Ist das machbar? Wirkt so etwas schmächtig finde ich, evtl. müsste man es von schräg oben sehen.

Achja, wie ist die Oberfläche der Grundfolie? Matt oder Glanz?


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Sitzstrebe: Weiß nicht recht, da hätte ich lieber das Originaldesign (ICB) weiß auf Schwarz. Ist das machbar?...



Wäre mir zu fett, in der gestrahlten Version ist das ja alle dezent. So hättest du ja eine komplett umgefärbte Strebe.
Und vergiss nicht: das ist ein nackter Rahmen, ohne das ganze Gedöns, was sonst noch zu einem Fahrrad gehört und die ganze Sache unruhiger macht!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. März 2013)

Habs mir grad nochmal angeguckt, das wÃ¤re tatsÃ¤chlich zu mÃ¤chtig, da hast du recht.

Mich stÃ¶rt irgendwie die URL dadrauf, das sieht irgendwie unruhig aus. Aber die kÃ¶nnte ich ja noch ersetzen, hab da schon ne Idee, dann wird das Oberrorh nicht so voll geschrieben.
Und ich glaub am meisten stÃ¶rt mich die Position, ich werde das Din vermutlich ganz am Ende aufkleben. KÃ¶nnte man den Ausschnitt links statt 90Â° Ecke als SchrÃ¤ge machen? ich glaub dann wÃ¤re es gefalliger. â¬dit: Hmm, dann wÃ¼rde es genau entgenegesetzt zum Ausfallende laufen, auch blÃ¶d.
Und statt des IBC-Logos wÃ¼rde ich wohl eher schlicht ICB nehmen.

Mich grauÃt es jetzt schon vor'm aufkleben...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Das Design der Druckstrebe ist wie geschrieben noch nicht so ganz fertig, bin da auch am überlegen. Grundform werde ich aber so lassen, orientiert sich mit den Winkeln am Oberrohr. Eventuell noch den schmalen Streifen länger nach vorn.
Weiter nach hinten geht kaum, auf der anderen Seite kommt da der Bremsendingens... 
Ein Schriftzug auf der Innenseite fällt übrigens normalerweise nicht groß auf, unruhig macht der das Design nicht.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Habs mir grad nochmal angeguckt, das wäre tatsächlich zu mächtig, da hast du recht.
> 
> Mich stört irgendwie die URL dadrauf, das sieht irgendwie unruhig aus. Aber die könnte ich ja noch ersetzen, hab da schon ne Idee, dann wird das Oberrorh nicht so voll geschrieben.
> Und ich glaub am meisten stört mich die Position, ich werde das Din vermutlich ganz am Ende aufkleben. Könnte man den Ausschnitt links statt 90° Ecke als Schräge machen? ich glaub dann wäre es gefalliger. dit: Hmm, dann würde es genau entgenegesetzt zum Ausfallende laufen, auch blöd.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. März 2013)

Wenn der Schriftzug auf die Innenseite soll sagt mir mein Vorstellungsvermögen irgendwie dass der Aufkleber zu Schmal erscheint, oder sind die Streben so spiddelig 

Dachte auch erst das der nach innen kommt, aber der Kleber so so schmal aus das ich von oben ausging...

Mit der Bermsaufnahme hast du recht, aber irgendwie passt sich der "Zipfel" da mitten auf der Strebe nicht so wirklich ins Bild ein. 

Achja, Matt oder glänzend?


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn der Schriftzug auf die Innenseite soll sagt mir mein Vorstellungsvermögen irgendwie dass der Aufkleber zu Schmal erscheint, oder sind die Streben so spiddelig
> 
> Dachte auch erst das der nach innen kommt, aber der Kleber so so schmal aus das ich von oben ausging...
> 
> ...



Seihe hier... 


Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Design der Druckstrebe ist wie geschrieben noch nicht so ganz fertig, bin da auch am überlegen...



Momentan denke ich: Verdickung vorn, als zum Rahmen hin, schmal auslaufend. Eventuell doch leicht angeschrägte Senkrechten, muss ich mal schauen. Und ja, sie muss breiter. Oben drauf kommt nix, das sieht blöd aus... 
Oberfläche: kann ich dir heute Abend oder morgen Nachmittag mehr sagen, vielleicht beides nach Wunsch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und ja, sie muss breiter. Oben drauf kommt nix, das sieht blöd aus...
> Oberfläche: kann ich dir heute Abend oder morgen Nachmittag mehr sagen, vielleicht beides nach Wunsch.



Puh, ich dachte schon ich muss mein Augenmaß neu justieren lassen 

Ich will auf jeden Fall mit Matt und Glanz spielen, grübel nurnoch wie rum, von daher wäre die Antwort hilfreich. Und wenn matt ob der Druck dann auch Matt ist oder glänzt.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Puh, ich dachte schon ich muss mein Augenmaß neu justieren lassen
> 
> Ich will auf jeden Fall mit Matt und Glanz spielen, grübel nurnoch wie rum, von daher wäre die Antwort hilfreich. Und wenn matt ob der Druck dann auch Matt ist oder glänzt.



So, habe es mal gecheckt (schreibt man das so?). Mit der Oberfläche spielen kannst du innerhalb eines Aufklebers nicht, der wird immer am Stückl aminiert, weshalb die Oberfläche auch immer gleich ist. Laminierung ist wählbar:
glänzend
matt
Leder-Optik
Brushed-Optik
Anti-Graffiti glänzend
Preise wie geschrieben später...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So, habe es mal gecheckt (schreibt man das so?). Mit der Oberfläche spielen kannst du innerhalb eines Aufklebers nicht, der wird immer am Stückl aminiert, weshalb die Oberfläche auch immer gleich ist. Laminierung ist wählbar:
> glänzend
> matt
> Leder-Optik
> ...



Das hilft doch schonmal weiter. Das mit dem "Spielen" bezog sich auch eher auf das komplette Bike


----------



## Festerfeast (23. März 2013)

Welche Maße haben denn die verschiedenen Lager im Rahmen?
Auf dem Bild mit der technischen Zeichnung sind nur die von der Wippe zu erkennen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2013)

Hey Leute,

good News:
Der Rahmen hat den EFBe Test bestanden. Detaillierte Infos folgen, wenn wir den Bericht machen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (23. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> good News:
> Der Rahmen hat den EFBe Test bestanden. Detaillierte Infos folgen, wenn wir den Bericht machen.
> ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2013)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Welche Maße haben denn die verschiedenen Lager im Rahmen?
> Auf dem Bild mit der technischen Zeichnung sind nur die von der Wippe zu erkennen.



Servus Festerfeast,

die Lager:

Hauptlager: 61902 2RS (15x28x7)
Wippe-Rahmen: 6000 2RS (10x26x8)
Sitzstrebe-Wippe: 628 2RS (8x24x8)
Horstlink: JFM-1214-05-1

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (23. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> good News:
> Der Rahmen hat den EFBe Test bestanden. Detaillierte Infos folgen, wenn wir den Bericht machen.
> ...



Klingt doch schon mal super. Hoffe ich hab da jetzt nicht was überlesen aber welche einzelnen Tests wurden von EFBe gemacht?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus Festerfeast,
> 
> die Lager:
> 
> ...



Was sagt der Konstrukteur, sollte man die Lager nochmal aufmachen und mit Fett voll machen bevor ich sie in meine RnC Presse, oder einfach rein?


----------



## Festerfeast (23. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> die Lager:
> [...]



Danke Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Klingt doch schon mal super. Hoffe ich hab da jetzt nicht was überlesen aber welche einzelnen Tests wurden von EFBe gemacht?



Es wurde der EFBe Tri-Test durchgeführt... check einfach mal die Website von EFBe.

http://www.efbe.de/pruefservicenew/tritest/index.php

Ein Bericht kommt in nicht allzu weiter Ferne.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was sagt der Konstrukteur, sollte man die Lager nochmal aufmachen und mit Fett voll machen bevor ich sie in meine RnC Presse, oder einfach rein?



Das ist eine gute Idee.

Für alle, die den technischen Hintergrund nicht kennen:

Da Rillenkugellager in der Regel bei hohen Drehzahlen zum Einsatz kommen, sind die Freiräume zwischen den Kugeln nicht komplett mit Fett gefüllt. Das Fett müsste ständig verdrängt werden, was sowohl Leistung kostet als auch schäden an der Lauffläche hervor rufen kann (bin kein Profi bei dem Thema, aber habe mal gehört der hydrodynamische Druck durch die Verdrängung kann recht groß werden => hat jemand solide Informationen?).

Beim Bike haben wir solche Drehzahlen nicht, aber viel Dreck und evtl. auch mal eine Reinigung mit dem Hochdruckreiniger (böse). Hier ist es nicht verkehrt einen Dichtring mit einer dicken Nadel oder angespitzen Speiche heraus zu heben... wenn man sich nitt doof anstellt geht auch nix kaputt. Dann das Lager voll mit Fett machen und den Dichtring wieder einklipsen. => Danach dürfte das Lager deutlich länger halten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee.
> 
> Für alle, die den technischen Hintergrund nicht kennen:
> 
> ...



Die Lager dürften im Originalzustand schon gut genug gefettet sein. Mehr Fett bringt auch nichts mehr, weil das Fett ohnehin aus der Lauffläche verdrängt wird und nur die Ölanteile des Fettes dort einen Schmierfilm hinterlassen. 

Dementsprechend würde es aber auch nicht schaden etwas nachzufetten, weil das Fett ohnehin nicht stören wird (nach einer kurzen Einlaufphase ist es nämlich, wie beschrieben, dauerhaft aus der Laufbahn verdrängt).

Ich würde mir die Arbeit allerdings sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

Wäre mir auch zu riskant die Dichtungen zu verletzen. Da sind kleinste Verletzungen genau das was dann eher zum Problem führt. 

Jetzt wo wir die Maße haben können wir ja aus langeweile schonmal Einpresswerkzeug basteln

G.


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Die Lager dürften im Originalzustand schon gut genug gefettet sein. Mehr Fett bringt auch nichts mehr, weil das Fett ohnehin aus der Lauffläche verdrängt wird und nur die Ölanteile des Fettes dort einen Schmierfilm hinterlassen.
> 
> Dementsprechend würde es aber auch nicht schaden etwas nachzufetten, weil das Fett ohnehin nicht stören wird (nach einer kurzen Einlaufphase ist es nämlich, wie beschrieben, dauerhaft aus der Laufbahn verdrängt).
> 
> Ich würde mir die Arbeit allerdings sparen



Naja hatte beim Morewood schon Lager mit fast nichts an Fett drin außer Rost. Werde also nach fetten.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Naja hatte beim Morewood schon Lager mit fast nichts an Fett drin außer Rost. Werde also nach fetten.



Das Morewood funktioniert aber auch dann noch, sind ja Männnerlager verbaut 
Da hab ich die Peripherie rundum in Fett gehüllt, dann kommt netmal Wasser ans Lager. 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Die Lager dürften im Originalzustand schon gut genug gefettet sein. Mehr Fett bringt auch nichts mehr, weil das Fett ohnehin aus der Lauffläche verdrängt wird und nur die Ölanteile des Fettes dort einen Schmierfilm hinterlassen.
> 
> Dementsprechend würde es aber auch nicht schaden etwas nachzufetten, weil das Fett ohnehin nicht stören wird (nach einer kurzen Einlaufphase ist es nämlich, wie beschrieben, dauerhaft aus der Laufbahn verdrängt).
> 
> Ich würde mir die Arbeit allerdings sparen



Wohin soll das Fett verdrängt werden wenn man die normalerweise vorhandenen Freiräume mit zusätzlichem Fett füllt? Das Lager ist für seinen eigentlichen Einsatzzweck ausreichend gefettet. Der sieht aber komplette Umdrehungen mit einer Gewissen Drehzahl vor, da kriegen die Kugeln immer ihr Fett weg, egal wohin es drückt. Es darf aus den von Stefan genannten Gründen aber nicht zu viel sein. Somit bilden sich bei den immer gleichen Bewegungen im Bike im Zweifel irgendwo Fetttaschen, und an anderen Ecken bleibt nur ein Ölfilm. Wenn ich jetzt die Fettmenge erhöhe sollte rein logisch nicht mehr allzu viel Platz zum verdrücken da sein.
Und wo Fett ist ist kein Wasser. Ich denke ich werde das mal machen während mein Rahmen beim Pulvern ist.


----------



## DocB (24. März 2013)

So ist es.
Bei Hochlast-Anwendungen mit schwenkendem Betrieb (Baggerarm,...) wird, wenn nicht doch ein Gleitlager verbaut wird, voll gefettet. Teilweise bereits nach 100 Betriebsstunden wird mit der Fettpresse nachgedrückt, bis das alte Fett durch die Dichtungen kommt.
Bei geringen Drehzahlen und/oder Schwenkbetrieb ist das auch kein Problem wg. Hydrodynamik. Und "wo Fett ist, da ist kein Wasser" ist die richtige Herangehensweise.
Leider sind am Fahrrad die Schmiernippel ganz aus der Mode gekommen (WTB hatte das mal an Steuerlager, Pedal, ...)


----------



## Pig-Mint (24. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was sagt der Konstrukteur, sollte man die Lager nochmal aufmachen und mit Fett voll machen bevor ich sie in meine RnC Presse, oder einfach rein?



Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, wozu man ein völlig "neues" und vor allem gedichtetes Lager vor dem Einpressen öffnen soll um nochmals zu fetten ?


----------



## DocB (24. März 2013)

Weil die Lager NICHT für diese Betriebsart gemacht sind und damit für diese Bedingungen nicht ausreichend befettet sind.
Ein Wälzlager sollte sich immer mit ausreichend Drehzahl drehen, sonst gibt es Stillstandsmarkierungen (die Wälzkörper drücken sich in die Lagerbahnen).
Bei höheren Drehzahlen würde aber zu viel Fett zu viel Verluste machen (rühre mal mit dem Löffel durch den Honig: langsam geht, schnell bremst). Im besten Fall würde das Fett heiß, flüssig und würde herausfließen. Im schlimmsten Fall werden die Kräfte zu groß.
Haben wir hier alles nicht, Lager bewegen sich im Vergleich zu normaler Betriebsart in Zeitlupe. Und dann ist es hilfreich, jederzeit ausreichend Fett überall zu haben. Und als Rostschutz - Langsamlaufende Wälzlager mit viel Stillstandszeit (=Nachts) neigen zum Rosten. Und Rostfreie Edelstahllager sind teuer...


----------



## Marsgesicht (24. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Es wurde der EFBe Tri-Test durchgeführt... check einfach mal die Website von EFBe.
> 
> http://www.efbe.de/pruefservicenew/tritest/index.php
> 
> ...





Welche Leistungsklasse wurde für die Ermüdungsprüfung gewählt ?

Top, High oder Standard ?


----------



## Pig-Mint (24. März 2013)

DocB schrieb:


> Weil die Lager NICHT für diese Betriebsart gemacht sind und damit für diese Bedingungen nicht ausreichend befettet sind.
> Ein Wälzlager sollte sich immer mit ausreichend Drehzahl drehen, sonst gibt es Stillstandsmarkierungen (die Wälzkörper drücken sich in die Lagerbahnen).
> Bei höheren Drehzahlen würde aber zu viel Fett zu viel Verluste machen (rühre mal mit dem Löffel durch den Honig: langsam geht, schnell bremst). Im besten Fall würde das Fett heiß, flüssig und würde herausfließen. Im schlimmsten Fall werden die Kräfte zu groß.
> Haben wir hier alles nicht, Lager bewegen sich im Vergleich zu normaler Betriebsart in Zeitlupe. Und dann ist es hilfreich, jederzeit ausreichend Fett überall zu haben. Und als Rostschutz - Langsamlaufende Wälzlager mit viel Stillstandszeit (=Nachts) neigen zum Rosten. Und Rostfreie Edelstahllager sind teuer...



Spezialisten sind hier am Werk... unglaublich 
Ein Wälzlager wird ohnehin in dieser Betriebsart früher oder später einlaufen, egal ob mit Fett oder ohne. Das ändert auch die extra Packung Fett nicht.
Entfernt man für diese sinnlose Arbeit noch die Lagerdichtung ist der Weg für Wasser und Dreck natürlich gänzlich geöffnet und dann rostet der Mist erst recht. Die erneut eingesetzte Dichtung ist nie wieder so dicht wie vor dem Entfernen.
Wundert mich jedenfalls nicht mehr, wenn viele hier jede Saison nen komplett neuen Lagersatz für den Rahmen benötigen 
Aber man weiss ja alles besser 

Nicolai baut nicht umsonst Gleitlager ein.


----------



## tmn (25. März 2013)

Großartiges Projekt! Das ist echt hervorragend geleistete Arbeit. Danke schonmal an alle Beteiligten dafür 

Ich glaube es wäre interessant zu wissen, was noch getan werden muss, welche Dinge evtl von Usern erledigt werden können (vllt steht das auch irgendwo, und ich habs noch nicht gefunden ). Dann könnten sich einzelne User aus der Community besser einbringen und das Projekt unterstützen falls das gewünscht ist (z.B. Suche nach dem besten Transport oder was auch immer).

Grüße
tmn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (25. März 2013)

Ich denke wir können jetzt nicht mehr viel machen, außer durch den Kauf der Bikes/Rahmen zum Erfolg der ganzen Geschichte beizutragen, es sei denn es liesst hier jemand mit der öfter mit ein paar Kubikmetern ungenutztem Frachtraum zwischen Taiwan und Europa durch die Luft pendelt und diesen zur Verfügung stellen würde...das könnte die Auslieferung noch etwas beschleunigen...
Ansonsten ist Carver derzeit fleissig dabei die Sache zuende zu bringen.


----------



## kandyman (25. März 2013)

Wenn jemand beim Transport/Versand ins befreundete&benachbarte EU-Ausland helfen könnte wäre das auch super, das schafft Carver nämlich leider nicht


----------



## EraZeR (25. März 2013)

Was geht mit den Serienbikes die eigtl. aufgebaut werden sollten??
Fehlen da immer noch Teile?
Ich will Fotooooos


----------



## Bench (25. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Wenn jemand beim Transport/Versand ins befreundete&benachbarte EU-Ausland helfen könnte wäre das auch super, das schafft Carver nämlich leider nicht



Frag doch mal bei dem netten XXL-Laden in Mainz an. Die kriegen es ja eh im Karton, brauchen es dann garnicht aufbauen sondern einfach nach Ö, CH, NL, CZ oder sonstwo weiterschicken


----------



## 0rcus (26. März 2013)

EraZeR schrieb:


> Was geht mit den Serienbikes die eigtl. aufgebaut werden sollten??
> Fehlen da immer noch Teile?
> Ich will Fotooooos



+1

Das Aufbauen von nur einem Rad für ein gutes Photo kann doch nicht so lange dauern... Gab doch schon gefühlt vor Wochen die Ansage, dass es in ein paar Tagen so weit ist.


----------



## EraZeR (26. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark
Ich wende mich an dich, da ich nicht denke, dass von den PM's was kommt: 

Wie stehts denn generell um den Zeitplan?
Gibt es da neues? (Seit gestern sollte doch die Rahmenproduktion angelaufen sein?  - Oder gibt es da gegenteilige Nachrichten?)

Was wurde aus dem Mischtransport den du mal angesprochen hast? Besteht da noch die Möglichkeit, bzw. wurde da was geplant?
Und wenn ja, was für ne Zeitersparnis würde der denn etwa bringen?
Grüße


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2013)

EraZeR schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> Ich wende mich an dich, da ich nicht denke, dass von den PM's was kommt:
> 
> Wie stehts denn generell um den Zeitplan?
> ...


 
Schließe mich an:
News wie´s denn in Asien vorwärts geht und was den Transport angeht wären schön. Zeitplan für die Auslieferung der Serien-ICBs natürlich auch.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

unsere Jungs müssten heute morgen in Frankfurt angekommen sein... ich will die jetzt erst mal ausschlafen lassen. Spätestens morgen sollte es News geben.

Fotos:
Die verdammten Laufradgrößen... habe die Info erhalten, dass aus Versehen 650B-Laufräder geschickt worden sind. D.h. die Teile waren schon alle am Start, aber leider die falschen. Gestern/Heute ist hoffentlich das richtige Material gekommen... warte noch auf Info aus St. Augustin.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> habe die Info erhalten, dass aus Versehen 650B-Laufräder geschickt worden sind.



Vielleicht ein Zeichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (27. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Zeichen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2013)

Teufelswerk...

G.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. März 2013)

Vorsehung!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. März 2013)

Wenn dann ist das ne Verschwörung! Da stecken sicher die Iluminaten dahinter


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2013)

Zum Thema Laufräder noch eine Kleinigkeit. Mein Fanesfreund hat sein hinteres Laufrad jetzt vollends aufgegeben...also wer eine hintere Ersatznabe fürs ICB Laufrad braucht In 650B wäre die Katastrophe ja noch mehr dem Tod geweiht

G.


----------



## Pintie (27. März 2013)

sind dann eigentlich schon die 2014er Laufräder verbaut wenn das bike ende mai kommt?

oder vielleicht der nette neue Marzocchi dämpfer? 

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach auf die 2. Charge warten und mir dann ein Rahmen pur holen - und mit 2014er Parts aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (27. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Thema Laufräder noch eine Kleinigkeit. Mein Fanesfreund hat sein hinteres Laufrad jetzt vollends aufgegeben...also wer eine hintere Ersatznabe fürs ICB Laufrad braucht In 650B wäre die Katastrophe ja noch mehr dem Tod geweiht
> 
> G.



Was war?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was war?



Das was bei jedem passieren wird, wenn er im MB Gelände sein Enduro ausnutzen will. Die Anzahl der Speichen machen das Laufrad zum irreparablen Schnellverschleißprodukt.

G.


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2013)

Mh, das alte Thema...
Und ich garantiere dir immer noch, dass das bei mir nicht passieren wird, obwohl ich das Ding standesgemäß nutzen werde. Immer schön smooth fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mh, das alte Thema...
> Und ich garantiere dir immer noch, dass das bei mir nicht passieren wird, obwohl ich das Ding standesgemäß nutzen werde. Immer schön smooth fahren.



 Genau das alte Thema  Ein Jahr Fichtelgebirge und du würdest voll auf meiner Seite stehen...unabhängig vom smoothen fahren

G.


----------



## Themeankitty (27. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau das alte Thema  Ein Jahr Fichtelgebirge und du würdest voll auf meiner Seite stehen...unabhängig vom smoothen fahren
> 
> G.




Da kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen


----------



## foreigner (28. März 2013)

Bleibe trotzdem dabei, dass die bei mir halten werden. Habe als erstes wahrscheinlich (wie immer) den Freilauf geschrottet. Der Rest hält dann. Aber, lassen wir doch einfach die Zeit es zeigen. Diskussion gab´s schon mal. Wir brauchen´s nicht wiederholen.


----------



## EraZeR (28. März 2013)

News News News?


----------



## Beach90 (28. März 2013)

.....sind einfach Magelware. Habe eben mit Fahrrad XXL Feld in St. Augustin telefoniert und die konnten gar keine Aussage zur Lieferbarkeit machen :/ 

Wann kommen eigentlich mal die Bilder von den Serienaufbauten der ICB´s?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

Hey Leute 

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut... wir sind grad am Bilder machen. Ganz frisch und unbearbeitet:









Die anderen Bikes kommen heute hoffentlich auch noch an die Reihe...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## f4lkon (28. März 2013)

N. I. C. E! Bin auf den Rest gespannt. Danke Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (28. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut... wir sind grad am Bilder machen. Ganz frisch und unbearbeitet:
> 
> ...



Stefan, du bist mal wieder mein Hero... 
Und außerdem schaut's richtig chic aus 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. März 2013)

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, aber: Warum ne Gabel in glänzend und nicht in Matt passend zu den restlichen Anbauteilen?
Und der LRS jetzt doch in rot? Oder ändert sich da noch?

Aber was frag ich ich machs ja eh anders.  Mir ist das Elox zu glitzerig und geht mir irgendwie nen mü zu sehr ins türkis.


----------



## Marsgesicht (28. März 2013)

Klasse  

Die roten Naben allerdings... sind die ein Lückenfüller (will ich mal hoffen) oder eine Frechheit?


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

also die roten naben passen doch sogar....


----------



## Apnea (28. März 2013)

So, jetzt bitte das 03. Ne Rolle Zewa liegt bereit.


----------



## DIP (28. März 2013)




----------



## visionthing (28. März 2013)

Ich freu mich ja schon so drauf. 
Sind diese plättchen zum verschliessen der SLX Schalthebel bei demontierter Ganganzeige eigentlich immer dabei? 
Den Laufradsatz würde ich wohl tauschen im Hinblick auf härteren Einsatz ansonsten steht es einfach gut da!


----------



## Hardraider (28. März 2013)

Ich denke an dem blau kann man sich schnell satt sehen.. ansonsten sehr chique.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (28. März 2013)

Sehr geil! Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich noch ein paar mehr bewegte Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut... wir sind grad am Bilder machen. Ganz frisch und unbearbeitet:
> 
> ...



Das haben wir gut gemacht!

Das Bike ist wirklich eine schöne Mischung aus geradem und Hydro-Design, absolut genau die goldenen Mitte. Nicolai etc. ist mir optisch halt zu sehr Machinenbau (das ist nichts negatives gegen N, nicht das hier sowas wieder losgeht), auf der anderen Seite Specialized und vor allem Norco etc. sind mir zu barock. Das ICB trifft optisch genau meinen Nerv - aber das habe ich ja von Anfang an gesagt... 
Farblich ist auch alles in Butter, optisch sind für mich nur zwei Kleinigkeiten nicht so toll: die SLX Kurbel gefällt mir einfach nicht und die felgen sind mir zu voll. Ansonsten ist das einfach ein verdammt verdammt verdammt schmuckes Baby...
Und eine Stealth ist schon sehr sexy - da muss ich dann wohl auch bald nachrüsten...


----------



## doriuscrow (28. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> unsere Jungs müssten heute morgen in Frankfurt angekommen sein... ich will die jetzt erst mal ausschlafen lassen. Spätestens morgen sollte es News geben.
> 
> ...


 
Bilder hat es ja jetzt gegeben ... fehlen noch die NEWS!!!! Bitte R'n'C zuerst updaten, wenn es da Erkenntnisse gibt! 

Reimar


----------



## EraZeR (28. März 2013)

Danke! Das ist doch mal n vorösterliches Geschenk   @Stefan.Stark : 

Sehr sehr geiles Teil. Das wird der Hammer.
Habt ihr das schicke Ding auch schonmal gewogen? Ist Größe M oder?
Hast du schon Neuigkeiten zu den anderen Fragen?
Greetz


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

Neue Bilders gibts im Serienbike-Thread


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

EraZeR schrieb:


> Danke! Das ist doch mal n vorösterliches Geschenk   @_Stefan.Stark_ :
> 
> Sehr sehr geiles Teil. Das wird der Hammer.
> Habt ihr das schicke Ding auch schonmal gewogen? Ist Größe M oder?
> ...



Sorry... wir warten noch auf Bestätigung der Leifertermine bei n paar Komponenten. News gibts erst, wenn die Termine WIRKLICH fest sind


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sorry... wir warten noch auf Bestätigung der Leifertermine bei n paar Komponenten. News gibts erst, wenn die Termine WIRKLICH fest sind



Aber aber die RnC braucht doch gar keine Komponenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (28. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber aber die RnC braucht doch gar keine Komponenten


 ... diese Ausrede war wirklich etwas dünn von Stefan ... 

Reimar

Edit: Mir ist total langweilig ... ich habe bis zum 01.06. frei!!!


----------



## Snakes (28. März 2013)

This is size M? Top tube looks quite long.
Also I've noticed red hubs and red strips on rims. On previous pictures rims were blue. What about fork, will it have grey legs, not blue? Something similar to Canyon Torque which has green fork legs.

But all in all bike looks really good, well done .


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. März 2013)

EraZeR schrieb:


> Danke! Das ist doch mal n vorösterliches Geschenk   @Stefan.Stark :
> Habt ihr das schicke Ding auch schonmal gewogen? Ist Größe M oder?
> Greetz



Tipp des Tages: 14,4 kg ohne Pedale 

Gerechnet hatte ich 14,24 kg, aber bisschen Fett versteckt sich immer irgendwo


----------



## coastalwolf (28. März 2013)

Warum werden eigentlich die Bikes immer mit 150mm FW abgelichtet? ....und dann noch mit steilem Lenkwinkel?


----------



## pfiff (28. März 2013)

Mir gefällt es; gelungene, runde Sache. Mal abgesehen von den Laufrädern, die sind zwar rund, aber für's bike zu bunt. Und die Wippe ist schon ne richtige Wuchtbrumme...

Finde das 1er Modell schöner, aber Geschmäcker sind ja....


----------



## Alex476 (28. März 2013)

Die Wippe ist wirklich....massiv
Ich neige trotzdem dazu das 2er einfach zu kaufen und....zu fahren, so wie es ist


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ... diese Ausrede war wirklich etwas dünn von Stefan ...
> 
> Reimar
> 
> Edit: Mir ist total langweilig ... ich habe bis zum 01.06. frei!!!



hehe... hatte doch nur die Serienbikes gemeint 
Ich werde morgen noch mal unsere Zulieferer direkt nerven und fragen was die R'nC machen...

Habe heute noch mal bestätigt bekommen, dass zumindest die R'nC durch die Luft kommen, evtl. sogar die Rahmenkits.
Die Luftfracht/Mischfracht für die Serienbikes ist leider raus... wir haben keine besseren Angebote mehr bekommen.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Grad eben ist mein ICB fertig geworden  Morgen gibts Bilder!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen noch mal unsere Zulieferer direkt...........
> 
> ............... Morgen gibts Bilder!



Meinst du mit morgen heute oder morgen, weil du hast des ja heute geschrieben...wobei du beim Schreiben wohl von gestern ausgegangen bist, von heute aus betrachtet.

Na egal, ich bin gespannt

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (29. März 2013)

So gesehen hat er da jetzt einen kleinen Zeitpuffer ...

Reimar


----------



## mhedder (29. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hehe... hatte doch nur die Serienbikes gemeint
> Ich werde morgen noch mal unsere Zulieferer direkt nerven und fragen was die R'nC machen...
> 
> Habe heute noch mal bestätigt bekommen, dass zumindest die R'nC durch die Luft kommen, evtl. sogar die Rahmenkits.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

Ja, Luftfracht für die Rahmenkits wäre schon gut. 
Wenn es preislich dünn wird, könnte man ja auch einen kleinen "Aufschlag" für die ungeduldigen Kunden nehmen... 
Ich glaube der JÜ macht das auch so...

Gruß

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

14,7kg so wie es da steht (mit Pedalen und 650B Laufrädern)... check:











... jetzt noch Wetter zum Biken...


----------



## doriuscrow (29. März 2013)

Very nice ... ist das deines? In "L"?

Reimar


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

jepp... das ist mein Baby 
Ist ne L-Größe


----------



## doriuscrow (29. März 2013)

Na dann pack's mal schön ein und schicke es hoch - ich habe hier Bikewetter! Im Mai kriegst's dann wieder 

Reimar


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Erstens: Nice

Zweitens: Hast du nochmal ne andere Wippe bekommen? Die hat ja keine Frässpuren mehr

drittens: Was soll der Mist, willst du uns quälen? Wieso liegt bei euch kein Schnee mehr? 

viertens: 222er Dämpfer?

fünftens: Wie passt das L bei  deiner Größe?


----------



## Pintie (29. März 2013)

222mm Dämpfer?

14,7 kg für die Ausstattung finde ich echt ok


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Er sagte mal er wolle nen 222er einbauen zweicks steilere WInkel höheres Tretlager, um mehr richtung Oldschool-Geo zu kommen.


----------



## Peter Lustig (29. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Erstens: Nice
> 
> Zweitens: Hast du nochmal ne andere Wippe bekommen? Die hat ja keine Frässpuren mehr
> 
> ...



Zweites: das in der aufbaustory mit den fräßspuren war ein M, also nicht der rahmen den du hier siehst.. Irre ich mich?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Da könntest du wahr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darky (29. März 2013)

Der Vergleich von M zu L wäre echt klasse! Ich hoffe Stefan kann dazu bald was sagen, da er ja beide? Größen gefahren ist. Nach dem Bild jetzt wirkt die L doch recht groß, bin mir bei 1,82 immer noch nicht sicher ob nicht nen M angenehmer wäre da etwas verspielter zu fahren und Max war ja mit der M auch gut unterwegs in der Prototypenphase.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

Gudens!

Im Moment ist ein 216er Dämpfer verbaut, weil das Tretlager durch die 650B Laufräder ja eh schon ein Stück hoch kommt.
Den 222mm Dämpfer werde ich später mal in Kombination mit einem 26" LRS ausprobieren (oder 650 vorne/ 26" hinten).

Der L-Rahmen passt in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau super! Der erste richtige Test kommt am Sonntag, da werde ich mal die alten, heißgeliebten Stromberger Hometrails besuchen... lang ists her. Der Flowtrail wird leider noch nicht offen sein, sonst hätten wir uns ja mal mit ein paar Leuten treffen können 

Der Max ist übrigens auch auf einen L-Rahmen umgestiegen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

wegen der Wippe:

Habe mir natürlich eins von den schönen Musterteilen abgegriffen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gudens!
> 
> Im Moment ist ein 216er Dämpfer verbaut, weil das Tretlager durch die 650B Laufräder ja eh schon ein Stück hoch kommt.
> Den 222mm Dämpfer werde ich später mal in Kombination mit einem 26" LRS ausprobieren (oder 650 vorne/ 26" hinten).
> ...


Wie groß wart ihr zwei doch gleich? Ich glaub irgendwas um die 1,80-1,85, oder?


----------



## doriuscrow (29. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hehe... hatte doch nur die Serienbikes gemeint
> Ich werde morgen noch mal unsere Zulieferer direkt nerven und fragen was die R'nC machen...
> 
> Habe heute noch mal bestätigt bekommen, dass zumindest die R'nC durch die Luft kommen, evtl. sogar die Rahmenkits.
> ...


 
Na, da fehlt doch heute auch noch die (entscheidende) Hälfte ... ??? 

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## coastalwolf (29. März 2013)

@stefan: Schicker Aufbau. Das R´n´C kommt einfach gut rüber. 

Der Dämpfer ist 222mm lang, oder?

Welche Umwerfer von SRAM passen eigentlich? Z.B. dieser hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27224_X-9-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2--10-fach-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (29. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> @stefan: Schicker Aufbau. Das R´n´C kommt einfach gut rüber.
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist 222mm lang, oder?
> 
> ...



Na er hat doch 216er geschrieben.


----------



## Pintie (29. März 2013)

ja der müsste passen.

mir gefällt der Sram Umwerfer von der XX1 wie am ICB 3 am besten:


----------



## kandyman (29. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja der müsste passen.
> 
> mir gefällt der Sram Umwerfer von der XX1 wie am ICB 3 am besten



Wenn der nur nicht so sauteuer wäre


----------



## Kharne (29. März 2013)

Die Kohle für Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Shifter und Umwerfer  wäre ich glatt bereit zu zahlen, sobalds 
denn Kette und Kasette zu XT Preisen gibt...


----------



## coastalwolf (29. März 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Na er hat doch 216er geschrieben.



Dachte irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass er den Roco noch mit 222 mm rumliegen hatte und sich das Tretlager dadurch um 6 mm erhöht.


----------



## coastalwolf (29. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja der müsste passen.
> 
> mir gefällt der Sram Umwerfer von der XX1 wie am ICB 3 am besten:



Werden eigentlich beim R´n´C auch schön verschiedene Schellen für die Leitungsbefestigung ausgeliefert? Auf Deinem Bild ist schön die 1-fach Schelle am Unterrohr zu sehen. Beim einem montierten Umwerfer müsste da ja eine 2-fach Schelle angeschraubt werden.


----------



## cycophilipp (29. März 2013)

und immer wieder die gleiche Frage - wer fährt freiwillig eine Suntour? Ich hatte eine, ging nicht nur kaputt, sondern auch im Vgl. zu ner "Marken"Gabel richtig mies. Auch hatte ich einen Roco hinten, der ist richtig geil. Und seit die RS drin ist, ist es vorne und hinten adäquat.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Von wann war die Suntour? Die Lux soll schon gut gehen, vor allem wenn man den Preis zur Lyrik RC2DH in Relation setzt.


----------



## doriuscrow (29. März 2013)

Wie ein einzelnes Bauteil doch so polarisieren kannn, gell? 

Reimar


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

War mir ganz neu  Aber so ist das halt mit den persönlichen Erfahrungen, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (29. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Von wann war die Suntour? Die Lux soll schon gut gehen, vor allem wenn man den Preis zur Lyrik RC2DH in Relation setzt.



Die Lux war von 2012, die Lyrik RC2DH Air auch. Die Lux wurde sogar irgendwann von nem Fachmann auf Ölschmierung umgebaut. Es war danach trotzdem noch schrecklich. Losbrechkraft mies, dann egal in welcher Einstellung wegtauchen - Federwegsverschwendung. Preis/Leistung gewinnt die Rock Shox bei mir.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Interessant, weil hier ja sonst doch einige die 2012er Lux fahren (hätte sie auch fast gekauft wenn Helmchen mir nicht wieder nen unmoralische Angebot gemacht hätte) und zufrieden zu sein scheinen.


----------



## freetourer (29. März 2013)

Man soll ja sogar auch Leute finden, die mit ner Lyrik unzufrieden waren/sind. 

Habe momentan eine Lux SF12 RC2 TAD und eine 2013er Lyrik SA RC2DH.

Davor bin ich die letzten Jahre nur Lyriks gefahren (von Coil U-Turn über 2-Step mit MoCo und MiCo war so ziemlich alles dabei).

Meine Lux spricht nix schlechter an als eine vergleichbare Lyrik - harmonische Federwegsausnutzung (also ohne Wegsacken) bekommt man über die LowSpeed Druckstufe gut in den Griff, bedarf aber etwas rumprobieren bis man die richtige Kombination aus Luftdruck/Druckstufe gefunden hat).

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das die Lux ähnlich wie die Lyrik einige Einfahrzeit benötigt.


----------



## Paramedicus (29. März 2013)

Apropos, geht in die Lyrik irgendwie ne absenkung einzubauen?
Über sinn und unsinn will ich jetzt ni streiten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Apropos, geht in die Lyrik irgendwie ne absenkung einzubauen?
> Ãber sinn und unsinn will ich jetzt ni streiten.



Ja geht. Zum einen DualPositionAir, gibt es in 160/130, 170/140  und 180/150. FÃ¼r die 180/150 brauchst du aber ein anderes Casting. Haken: die soll zum Ende deutlich progressiver sein weil die Kammern kleiner sind als bei SA und die Einheit ist Sackteuer (DPA 180/150 ca. 200â¬, 170/140 ca. 150â¬). Ich wollte zuerst die DPA einbauen, hab mich dann aber doch dagegen entschieden. 
Variante B ist ein Auslaufmodell, nÃ¤mlich U-Turn. Absolut Simpel, linear bewÃ¶hrt. Die Federn sind aber langsam schwer zu bekommen, die harte scheint weitestgehend vergriffen. Kostet ca. 60-70â¬. Achtung: Der Drehgriff ist ein Extrabauteil!
Ab Werk hat die 160-115mm, aber hier im Bikemarkt gibt es von 'Smubob' Spacer um sie auf 170 oder 180mm zu bringen. Was dabei zu beachten ist hat er auch nochmal in die Artikelbeschreibung gepackt.

Meine RC2DH kommt mit allen SoloAir-Baseplates (160,170,180) und zusÃ¤tzlich liegt hier schon ne mittlere U-Turn-Feder mit Smubob-HÃ¼lse. Werd dann mal schauen was mir am ehesten zusagt.


----------



## 0rcus (29. März 2013)

Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich ebenfalls die Lyrik auf Absenkung umbauen - 170/140. Mit der DH-Kartusche sollte die Gabel besser funktionieren als die ab Werk absenkbare Lyrik und wenn mein Plan aufgeht, dann habe ich zwei Räder in einem: 

1) Ein Enduro mit 65°Lenkwinkel und 170mm Federweg vorne und hinten. 
2) Ein Trailbike mit 66,5° - 67° Lenkwinkel und einem Federweg von 140mm vorne und 150mm hinten. 

Geht natürlich nur, wenn das Ding auch abgesenkt gut funktioniert. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Bisher hatte ich nur das Vergnügen mit U-Turn aber nicht mit Luftabsenkungen von RockShox. Bleibt das System zuverlässig auf einer Position? Ist die Performance auch abgesenkt OK?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Also Aussage von Helmchen war: " Dp air funzt schon, die Endprogression setzt aber voraus das du es der Gabel richtig besorgst..." Eine Aussage wie sich abgesenkt verhält hab ich nicht bekommen. 
Ich Fahre derzeit zwar ne Sektor DPA, aber da kann ich schwer aussagen zum Fahren im Abgesenkten Zustand machen. Damit kommt mein Bike so tief dass es sich nicht gut fährt...

Ich will grad drei Bikes in einem Haben:

1. Trailbike 150/150 oder 160/150 steile Geo
2. Enduro  170/170 flache Geo
3. Urlaubs-Ballerbike 180/170 mit langen Ausfallenden und DH-Schlappen

Und da ist U-Turn einfach perfekt für. Zum Einstellen werd ich mir aus Rohrisolierungen "Spacer" schneiden die ich (in der Werkstatt) aussen aufs Standrohr klippe bevor ich runter kurbel


----------



## nino85 (30. März 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Man soll ja sogar auch Leute finden, die mit ner Lyrik unzufrieden waren/sind.
> 
> Habe momentan eine Lux SF12 RC2 TAD und eine 2013er Lyrik SA RC2DH.
> 
> ...



Würdest du sagen, dass es für einen Anfänger in der Federwegsklasse (komme von einer 100mm reba am cc-hardtail) einen erfahrbaren Unterschied in der Gabel gibt? Also Lyrik RC2DH vs Durolux?

Ich tendiere zum ICB1 -  gefällt mir farblich besser und ist mit geänderter Ausstattung (andere Bremsen, Kage RC (o.ä.) blackspire stinger kefü) immer noch günstiger als das ICB2.
Die Gabel will ich aber nicht auch noch tauschen müssen - daher die Frage.


----------



## nino85 (30. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Urlaubs-Ballerbike 180/170 mit langen Ausfallenden und DH-Schlappen...l



Wo landet man denn vom Lenkwinkel her bei den langen Ausfallenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topick (30. März 2013)

Hi!

I want this frame  but with a CC DB AIR shock. Maybe 222mm long and I give one offset hardware. Geo will not change a lot. Front offset subtract 2-3mm and SAG can be 2-3 mm bigger. Total these gives 4-6mm. 222-6 is almost 215; ) 
Do you think XV is needed ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wo landet man denn vom Lenkwinkel her bei den langen Ausfallenden?



Gute Frage, müsste man mal skizzieren. Bei 180mm vorne müsste man schon bei 64,5° liegen im Flachen Setup, und dann gehts hinten nochmal 7mm runter und 12 nach hinten, ich denke mal dass da ggf. nochmal ein halbes Grad bei rum kommt. Ich denke da dürften dann so 64° bei raus kommen, dann ist es dicht an meinem DH-Bike dran


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> 14,7kg so wie es da steht (mit Pedalen und 650B Laufrädern)... check:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick

G.


----------



## -Wally- (30. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gute Frage, müsste man mal skizzieren. Bei 180mm vorne müsste man schon bei 64,5° liegen im Flachen Setup, und dann gehts hinten nochmal 7mm runter und 12 nach hinten, ich denke mal dass da ggf. nochmal ein halbes Grad bei rum kommt. Ich denke da dürften dann so 64° bei raus kommen, dann ist es dicht an meinem DH-Bike dran



Moin!

Ich denke Deine Überlegungen müssten wenn ich soweit alles richtig verfolgt habe gut hin kommen! 
Mit nem normalen 216er Dämpfer bei 170mm Federweg am Heck sollten wir ja bei glatt 65 Grad liegen, laut dem Bestellvormular für den Raw Rahmen sollen bei Verwendung der 650B Ausfaller alle Winkel um ein halbes Grad flacher werden, also so schonmal 64,5° an der Front.
Bei einer Erhöhung der EBL beim Wechsel einer 170mm Gabel auf 180mm kann man auch nochmal ein halbes Grad ansetzen, dann wären wir bei 64°, passt also. (schon krass!)

Wem das schon zu flach ist, der kann lut Nuts Geo Tabelle auch nochmal 0,75° durch excentrische Buchsen raus holen.

Mit dem 222er Dämpfer wie Topick das beschreibt wärens dann 65,25° Steuerwinkel mit der 180er Gabel und 65,75 mit einer 170mm Gabel.
Kommen dann die anderen Ausfallenden dazu, gehts halt wieder 0,5° nach unten.

Echt der Wahnsinn was mit dem Rahmen so geht. Neben den excentrischen Buchsen sei dann auch erwähnt dass das ICB2 und 3 ja mit dem anpassbaren Steuersatz kommt, und der tauchte in den Überlegungen ja noch garnicht auf, damit sind ja nochmal 1,5° in beiden Richtungen möglich...also sollten auch die flotten DH Fahrer unter uns mit dem Gerät glücklich werden.


----------



## Fernando-FMX (30. März 2013)

Mich stören diese flachen Lenkwinkel so sehr! Die Bikes fahren sich wie Harleys, beim lenken bewegt sich der ganze Rahmen und das Bike fällt fast in sich zusammen, außerdem macht's die ganze Sache noch träge. Den Quatsch nur um beim gerade aus Fahren ein bisschen mehr Stabilität zu haben. Da aktivier ich lieber ein bisschen meine Muckies und Sensoren im Körper und hohl da die Stabi. Selbst Moto-Cross Maschinen fahren mit steileren LW und da sind die Geschwindigkeiten viel höher.

Gruß Fernando


----------



## thomas.h (30. März 2013)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Mich stören diese flachen Lenkwinkel so sehr! Die Bikes fahren sich wie Harleys, beim lenken bewegt sich der ganze Rahmen und das Bike fällt fast in sich zusammen, außerdem macht's die ganze Sache noch träge. Den Quatsch nur um beim gerade aus Fahren ein bisschen mehr Stabilität zu haben. Da aktivier ich lieber ein bisschen meine Muckies und Sensoren im Körper und hohl da die Stabi. Selbst Moto-Cross Maschinen fahren mit steileren LW und da sind die Geschwindigkeiten viel höher.
> 
> Gruß Fernando



Aktivier deine Muckies und stabi mal den Rahmen, bevor er in sich zusammenfällt 
MX Maschinen haben flachere Lenkwinkel. KTM hat bei all seinen Enduros und MX Maschinen 63.5°.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (30. März 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Grundlegende Frage und zwar wird der Federweg durch die Einbaulänge oder durch den Hub des Dämpfers beeinflusst? Wäre es auch Möglich einen Dämpfer mit 215mm EBL und 64 Hub zu fahren?


----------



## Sun_dancer (30. März 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Grundlegende Frage und zwar wird der Federweg durch die Einbaulänge oder durch den Hub des Dämpfers beeinflusst? Wäre es auch Möglich einen Dämpfer mit 215mm EBL und 64 Hub zu fahren?



Die Lage des Hinterbaus bzw. die Geometrie wird durch die Einbaulänge beeinflußt.
Den Federweg bestimmt der Hub des Dämpfers.

Gruß Yves

PS: bei kürzerem Dämpfer (215 mm statt 216 mm) und größerem Hub (64 mm statt 63 mm) vergrößert sich theoretisch das Risiko, dass dein Hinterrad bei maximaler Einfederung am Sitzrohr anschlägt. Dies sollte aber bei 2mm noch nicht problematisch sein.
Wenn doch hast du immernoch die Möglichkeit die steilere Geometrie an der Wippe einzustellen (dadurch ist das Hinterrad bei maximaler Einfederung weiter vom Sitzrohr entfernt). Geht also auf jeden Fall mit 215/54!


----------



## -Wally- (30. März 2013)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Mich stören diese flachen Lenkwinkel so sehr! Die Bikes fahren sich wie Harleys, beim lenken bewegt sich der ganze Rahmen und das Bike fällt fast in sich zusammen, außerdem macht's die ganze Sache noch träge. Den Quatsch nur um beim gerade aus Fahren ein bisschen mehr Stabilität zu haben. Da aktivier ich lieber ein bisschen meine Muckies und Sensoren im Körper und hohl da die Stabi. Selbst Moto-Cross Maschinen fahren mit steileren LW und da sind die Geschwindigkeiten viel höher.
> 
> Gruß Fernando



Ich persönlich hab für mich fest gestellt, dass ich mit flacheren Winkeln insbesondere in steilerem Gelände besser zurecht komme, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber das ist ja das tolle an dem Rahmen, wenn Du willst, dann kannst Du den ja auch mit 68° oder auch noch steiler fahren, das geht ja alles.


----------



## Fernando-FMX (30. März 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Aktivier deine Muckies und stabi mal den Rahmen, bevor er in sich zusammenfällt
> MX Maschinen haben flachere Lenkwinkel. KTM hat bei all seinen Enduros und MX Maschinen 63.5°.
> 
> Grüße, Thomas



Chapeau 

wenn ich da gucke, hast recht, trotzdem gefällt es mir nicht, zu meiner MX-Zeit war dass aber auch noch nicht so, ist aber auch schon "2-3" Jährchen her. Aufgefallen ist mir das Verhalten auch nicht. Und trotzdem sind da ein paar andere Maßstäbe zusetzen  zumindest wird ich es machen.

den Lenkwinkel kann man bei der MX-Maschine aber auch einfacher steil stellen, - Gabel ein paar cm durch die Brücke schieben.

Grüßle


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2013)

Machen wir doch auch: Federweg absenken-> steilerer LW.

Bei 150mm rundum macht nen steilerer Lenkwinkel durchaus Sinn, da ist mann dann meistens nicht so schnell und hart unterwegs, da passt das dann ganz gut.
Bei ner Lyrik auf 150mm und Hoher Einstellung (66°) mit normalen Ausfallern kommen wir auf ca.67° Mit Angleset darfst du auch gerne 68,5° fahren.
Finde ich jetzt schon eher Steil, das einzige was evtl. stören könnte ist dass der Sitzwinkel auch steiler wird, aber das muss man "erfahren".

Auf 170mm Flach liegen wir dann bei 65° was bei den Geschwindigkeiten die dann möglich sind und verblockten Gelände hauptsächlich Vorteile hat. 
Ich bin den Trail in Braunlage zuerst mit meinem Poison (67°LW, 150mm) gefahren und dacht nur ooohhhh ist das Steil und schwierig und überhaupt, geht nicht.
Etwas später bin ich da mit meinem DH-Bike (64LW in der steilen Position, länger etc.) und da fühlte sich das plötzlich auch nichtmehr so steil an.
Und mit flacherem LW arbeiten die Gabeln besser weil sie mehr vom Kraftvector in Bewegeungsrichting und nicht quer zu den Buchsen abkriegen.

Vieles ist Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Kede (30. März 2013)

Würd das bike jetzt gerne mal ohne Aufkleber - zumindest auf Gabel und Felgen - sehen


----------



## Micha-L (30. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Würdest du sagen, dass es für einen Anfänger in der Federwegsklasse (komme von einer 100mm reba am cc-hardtail) einen erfahrbaren Unterschied in der Gabel gibt? Also Lyrik RC2DH vs Durolux?



Ich hänge mich mal an die Frage ran.

Ich könnte mir dieses Jahr ein ICB2 kaufen und für alles benutzen (vllt. mit der diskutierten 170mm/140mm Absenkung?). Oder ich kaufe mir ein ICB1 fürs Grobe und spare die Differenz für ein zusätzliches 120mm Tourenfully.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## doriuscrow (30. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gudens!
> 
> Im Moment ist ein 216er Dämpfer verbaut, weil das Tretlager durch die 650B Laufräder ja eh schon ein Stück hoch kommt.
> Den 222mm Dämpfer werde ich später mal in Kombination mit einem 26" LRS ausprobieren (oder 650 vorne/ 26" hinten).
> ...


 
Na dann mal viel Spass beim Testen morgen - ich hoffe du denkst dabei EINMAL!!! an uns, die schon auf mehr als heissen Kohlen sitzen und gern selber mal ballern würden. 
#nerv #raw #wann #nerv #bla ,bla...

Frohe Ostern, Reimar

Da ist der O-Hase ja nochmal davon gekommen und spart sich das Geschleppe am ICB


----------



## toyoraner (31. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Bike ist wirklich eine schöne Mischung aus geradem und Hydro-Design, absolut genau die goldenen Mitte. Nicolai etc. ist mir optisch halt zu sehr Machinenbau (das ist nichts negatives gegen N, nicht das hier sowas wieder losgeht), auf der anderen Seite Specialized und vor allem Norco etc. sind mir zu barock. Das ICB trifft optisch genau meinen Nerv


 

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! So ähnlich hätte Cube das Stereo "weiterentwickeln" können und nich so verbiegen wie das Aktuelle - meine Meinung.


----------



## Kharne (31. März 2013)

Das alte Stereo ist doch rund -äh ne eckig- gelutscht bis zum geht nichtmehr 

Die Rahmenform hätte man lassen können, auf 170mm augeblasen, Platz für nen Vivid Air, gescheite 
Kennlinie, ein etwas ausgereifterer Dämpferschutz, ISCG Tabs und ich wär wunschlos glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Los, raus mit der Sprache! Wie fährt es sich, wie gut passt dir L? Wie war der Tag? 
WIR BRAUCHEN IIIIINPUT!!!


----------



## doriuscrow (31. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark:
> 
> Los, raus mit der Sprache! Wie fährt es sich, wie gut passt dir L? Wie war der Tag?
> WIR BRAUCHEN IIIIINPUT!!!



Ich brauche RAHMEN


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich brauche RAHMEN



Das sowieso, aber wir wollen ihn mal nicht gleich überfallen


----------



## doriuscrow (31. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das sowieso, aber wir wollen ihn mal nicht gleich überfallen



Oh doch ... das ist mir egal, wie oft sich der Stefan hingepackt hat - ich will mich selber hinpacken 

Reimar

Erst Türe eintreten ... dann klingeln!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Oh doch ... das ist mir egal, wie oft sich der Stefan hingepackt hat - ich will mich selber hinpacken
> 
> Reimar
> 
> Erst Türe eintreten ... dann klingeln!!!



Ich dachte du bist in Norwegen und nicht bei den Amis


----------



## doriuscrow (31. März 2013)

Was denkst Du, wen die als grosses Vorbild haben ...


----------



## doriuscrow (1. April 2013)

Siehste ... kaum hat der Stefan ein neues Rad, hat er jegliches Interesse an Computern verloren. 
Vielleicht braucht er auch einfach mal paar Tage Urlaub von uns ... Hahaha  Verstehen würde ich das ja fast ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2013)

Muss ja nur unsere Rahmen raus rücken, dann hat er auch erstmal Ruhe


----------



## doriuscrow (1. April 2013)

Hoch und heilig versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2013)

Hi Leute!

Sorry, dass ihr warten musstet... an Ostern is halt Family-Gedöns wichtiger als das IBC 

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht vom Ur-Hometrail auf dem ich das Radeln "gelernt" habe:

- Die L-Größe passt bei meinem knappen 1,80m in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau perfekt. Die Reverb kann sogar noch nen Zentimeter ausgezogen werden.

- Die 650B-Laufräder haben mir am Anfang n bissl Probleme bereitet, da sich das Bike doch etwas träger als erwartet angefühlt hat... nach zwei Abfahrten fand ichs aber doch ziemlich geil, was vor allem am guten Grip gelegen hat (bin Tubeless gefahren... das kommt noch dazu). Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Kiste mit 26" Laufrädern fährt... ob ich das dann überhaupt noch will?

- Der Lenkwinkel ist für meinen Geschmack und die gefahrene Strecke (teilweise recht eng, wenig high-speed Passagen) zu flach... aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon zur Genüge  Bin allerdings nur die flache Einstellung gefahren, da ich am ersten Tag nicht zu wild alle Parameter ändern wollte (auch nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit gehabt). In der hohen Einstellung wirds bestimmt richtig geil zu fahren sein.

- Der flache LW und der "lange" 650B Radstand haben natürlich eine super Laufruhe ergeben... vielleicht probiere ich auch mal die 650B-Ausfallenden in Kombination mit 26" Laufrädern aus (dann brauchts halt auf jeden Fall die hohe Geo-Einstellung, sonst wirds n DH-Bike).

- DAS WICHTIGSTE: Das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer!!! Die Progression von Gabel und Hinterbau passen super zueinander, so muss das sein. Bin mal gespannt, was passiert, wenn ich vorne und hinten Stahlfederelemente da einbaue... am besten mit nem 222er Dämpfer, den langen Ausfallenden und 200mm vorne... fertig ist das oben angesprochene DH-Bike 
Natürlich NICHT offiziell frei gegeben  Ich habe aber auch keine Probleme im Garantiefall 

Wir haben noch versucht Videos zu machen... das gute ICB war aber immer so schnell aus dem Bild 

Greez,
Stefan

Für die Leute ausm Westerwald und Ecke Siegen: Werde nächste Woche ein bissl Urlaub genießen und wollte auf den Niederfischbacher Strecken dem ICB die Sporen geben. Falls einer Bock hat zu testen können wir ja schaun, ob wir nen Termin zustande bringen.


----------



## doriuscrow (1. April 2013)

Na spitze, das hört sich doch bestens an.
Noch ein paar News zu Raw - sofern vorhanden - und Du hast wieder Urlaub ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Die L-Größe passt bei meinem knappen 1,80m in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau perfekt. Die Reverb kann sogar noch nen Zentimeter ausgezogen werden.



Dann dürfte ich mit meinen 1,90 mit XL wohl nix falsch gemacht haben 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Der Lenkwinkel ist für meinen Geschmack und die gefahrene Strecke (teilweise recht eng, wenig high-speed Passagen) zu flach... aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon zur Genüge  Bin allerdings nur die flache Einstellung gefahren, da ich am ersten Tag nicht zu wild alle Parameter ändern wollte (auch nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit gehabt). In der hohen Einstellung wirds bestimmt richtig geil zu fahren sein.


Wieviel Ferderweg hattes du an der Gabel drin? auch da könnte mein Plan mit 150 oder 160 vorne zu fahren aufgehen um die kiste wendig zu halten.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Der flache LW und der "lange" 650B Radstand haben natürlich eine super Laufruhe ergeben... vielleicht probiere ich auch mal die 650B-Ausfallenden in Kombination mit 26" Laufrädern aus (dann brauchts halt auf jeden Fall die hohe Geo-Einstellung, sonst wirds n DH-Bike).


Das soll ja auch der Sinn der Übung sein. Bei mir zumindest


----------



## Das_Playmobil (1. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> - Die L-Größe passt bei meinem knappen 1,80m in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau perfekt. Die Reverb kann sogar noch nen Zentimeter ausgezogen werden.



Schrittlänge?  
Kurzer Oberkörper und großer Kopf, oder umgekehrt?


----------



## doriuscrow (1. April 2013)

Jetzt hat er da im Vorbeigehen Öl ins Feuer gegossen und sich gleich wieder dünne gemacht ... tsstss 
Kannst ja auch die Trackingnummer posten - dann schauen wir selber nach den Updates, muhaha


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Sorry, dass ihr warten musstet... an Ostern is halt Family-Gedöns wichtiger als das IBC
> 
> ...



Ok, dann bei mir definitiv 26", 180er Gabel und nicht freigegebenes Federbein  

Bin gespannt ob du Recht hast mit dem Fahrwerk und der Bock mich arbeitslos macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Die 650B-Laufräder haben mir am Anfang n bissl Probleme bereitet, da sich das Bike doch etwas träger als erwartet angefühlt hat... nach zwei Abfahrten fand ichs aber doch ziemlich geil, was vor allem am guten Grip gelegen hat (bin Tubeless gefahren... das kommt noch dazu). Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Kiste mit 26" Laufrädern fährt... ob ich das dann überhaupt noch will?
> 
> .




Wenn man sich erst an was gewöhnen muß, dann ist wahrscheinlich net besser
Wennste jetzt dann wieder auf 26" umsteckst und du dich net umgewöhnen mußt, dann weißte was besser ist

Ist so wie mit dem Vorbau füher. Fährst ewig einen 100mm Vorbau und tauscht auf 60 runter, dann mußte dich net dran gewöhnen. Fährst einen 60er ewig und tauscht auf einen 100er, dann bekommst erstmal einen Schock und brauchst midenstens 2 Abfahretn um dich dran zu gewöhnen

G.


----------



## Micha-L (1. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Die L-Größe passt bei meinem knappen 1,80m in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau perfekt. Die Reverb kann sogar noch nen Zentimeter ausgezogen werden.



Hey Stefan,
klingt ja super. 

Auch mich würde die Schrittlänge interessieren. Bin 183cm mit ca. 85cm Schrittlänge und sollte dann wohl ebenfalls zu einem L greifen.

Wie taugt denn die Durolux im Vergleich zu einer Lyrik RC2DH? 

Hintergrund: Ich überlege, evtl. das ICB1 zu nehmen. Dann hätte ich noch Geld für ein Tourenfully über, da das ICB ja doch ein ganz schöner Brummer geworden ist und wohl nicht wirklich ideal für lange Touren.


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau, den du da montiert hast? Und wie lang ist der?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ok, dann bei mir definitiv 26", 180er Gabel und nicht freigegebenes Federbein
> 
> Bin gespannt ob du Recht hast mit dem Fahrwerk und der Bock mich arbeitslos macht.



Keine Sorge, dafür gibts doch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker... und einen Monarch Plus in der Serie... damit wirst Du genug Arbeit haben


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, dafür gibts doch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker... und einen Monarch Plus in der Serie... damit wirst Du genug Arbeit haben



Kein Thema, ich schick dir auch gerne nen angepassten zum ausprobieren rüber 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> klingt ja super.
> 
> Auch mich würde die Schrittlänge interessieren. Bin 183cm mit ca. 85cm Schrittlänge und sollte dann wohl ebenfalls zu einem L greifen.
> ...



Hi Michael,

meine Schrittlänge liegt bei ca 81cm... bei 85cm könntest Du vielleicht sogar XL fahren, aber dann wird bestimmt das Oberrohr zu lang. L sollte also passen.

Vergleich Durolux und Lyrik RC2DH: Da kann ich Dir keine Infos geben, bin die Lyrik mit der DH-Kartusche nicht ausführlich gefahren. Außerdem habe ich die Durolux als erstes zerlegt und mit viiieeel Schmiere im Inneren wieder zusammen gesetzt (Motorex gelb, aber nur im Casting... nicht in der Kartusche). Den Unterschied hat man schon (oder nur...?) im ausgebauten Zustand gemerkt.

Generell war das Setup natürlich nicht so feinfühlig wie mit Stahlfederelementen... als alter Oldschooler finde ich super-fluffige Hinterbauten mit Sahneansprechverhalten eh am geilsten  Aber das werde ich bald mal im Vergleich testen.

Unabhängig davon hat sich die Progression vom Hinterbau echt super angefühlt und der Hinterbau war auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt auch ohne Platform schon antriebsneutral.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_: Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau, den du da montiert hast? Und wie lang ist der?



Das ist ein Answer-Vorbau... ziemlich kurz. Weil der Gaul geschenkt war habe ich ihm bis dato nicht ins Maul geschaut  Muss das mal ausmessen, aber es müsste ein 35er-40er sein.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Kein Thema, ich schick dir auch gerne nen angepassten zum ausprobieren rüber
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Ein Vivid wär mir lieber 
Bin neulich beide im Vergleich gefahren (anderes Bike) und dazwischen liegen Welten... der Vivid ist ein echter Fluffi-Schnuffi!


----------



## piilu (1. April 2013)

Welchen Tune würdest du denn beim Vivid Air empfehlen?


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Die L-Größe passt bei meinem knappen 1,80m in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau perfekt. Die Reverb kann sogar noch nen Zentimeter ausgezogen werden.


 
Die Frage nach der SL und Rahmengrösse scheint ja immer beantwortet zu werden ...  ... Sag mal, findest du meine Beine (183/90) zu lang?  
Ach nee, Quatsch, ich wollte doch wissen ob die Raws jetzt unterwegs sind ... OB DIE JETZT UNTERWEGS SIND???? Nerv mal jemanden so richtig schön, der dafür zuständig ist! Diese komischen PMs, oder wie das jetzt heisst. 

Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist ein Answer-Vorbau... ziemlich kurz. Weil der Gaul geschenkt war habe ich ihm bis dato nicht ins Maul geschaut  Muss das mal ausmessen, aber es müsste ein 35er-40er sein.


 
Ah, Answer. Dann ist das wohl der DJ Stem mit 35mm.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> meine Schrittlänge liegt bei ca 81cm...


 
Also, M Rahmen ist vom Oberrohr her 17mm kürzer als L. Der Syntace Vorbau ist 40 mm. Also bleiben zu einem Serien M-Bike zu deinem L mit 35mm noch 12mm Länge übrig. Ich habe bei gleicher Größe wie du eine Schrittlänge von 84cm, also einen kürzeren Oberkörper. M-Bike ist bestellt, also alles richtig gemacht.
(Vor allem auch, weil der M Rahmen auch noch der optisch stimmigste von allen Größen ist.) Ich freu mich schon. Liefert !

Also zu dem Dämpferthema: Mal schauen, wie mir die Kiste bergab taugt. Wenn sie mich total umhaut und mir 170mm reichen, dann würde ich eventuell mein 200mm bike verkaufen. Dann würde das ICB auch ordentlich aufgerüstet werden. Der Plan wäre dann:
Bos Void 216mm hinten auf Nadellagern (Fahre die aller unkenrufen zum trotz seit Jahren ohne Probleme)
Und in die Lyrik käme ne Avy-Kartusche und Stahlfeder, oder ganz und gar eine Marzocchi 55 ti mit Avy Kartusche.

Aber, das warte ich erst einmal ab. Meine 200mm mit Bos Stoy gehen verdammt gut, die gebe ich ungern her.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, M Rahmen ist vom Oberrohr her 17mm kürzer als L. Der Syntace Vorbau ist 40 mm. Also bleiben zu einem Serien M-Bike zu deinem L mit 35mm noch 12mm Länge übrig. Ich habe bei gleicher Größe wie du eine Schrittlänge von 84cm, also einen kürzeren Oberkörper. M-Bike ist bestellt, also alles richtig gemacht.
> (Vor allem auch, weil der M Rahmen auch noch der optisch stimmigste von allen Größen ist.) Ich freu mich schon. Liefert !



Vergiss den längeren Radstand nicht! Das mag man, oder mag man nicht. Ich mag's wenn das Bike vorne raus etwas länger wird (hinten kurz!). Deswegen fahre ich auch L beim Rune mit 180cm. Die Länge über den Vorbau und das Oberrohr oder den Reach zu rechnen, funktioniert als Vergleichswert nicht so recht.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Vergiss den längeren Radstand nicht! Das mag man, oder mag man nicht. Ich mag's wenn das Bike vorne raus etwas länger wird (hinten kurz!)...



Das ist genau das, was für mich das ICB von Anfang an so interessant gemacht hat und wovon ich mir deutliche Unterschiede zu meinem bisherigen Enduro erwarte...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was für mich das ICB von Anfang an so interessant gemacht hat und wovon ich mir deutliche Unterschiede zu meinem bisherigen Enduro erwarte...



Das heißt für dich welche Bike-Größe bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das heißt für dich welche Bike-Größe bei welcher Körpergröße?



1,8 m und L plus 35er Vorbau.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

Das ICB ist eh eher lang vom Radstand her.  1170mm ist für Rahmengröße L schon ein stattlicher Wert und eigentlich genau der Bereich den ich gerne mag. Noch länger wollte ich nicht, das ist auch der Hauptgrund weswege ich m nehme. Das Ding ist ein Enduro und das heißt für mich, dass es im Single Trail eine ordentliche Portion Spritzigkeit, Verspieltheit und Wendigkeit haben sollte (auch der Grund, weswegen ich nicht 650B oder gar 29er mag).  Das passt beim M Rahmen in Verbindung mit den kurzen Kettenstreben sehr gut. Unruhig wird es bei dem Radstand, flachen Lenkwinkel und niedrigem Tretlager eh nicht. Einen Panzer mit fast 1200mm Radstand brauche ich nicht und mit dem bin ich auch erfahrungsgemäß deutlich langsamer. Zumindest beim Downhillrad ist´s so. Ich habe auf einem äußerst nervösen Rad richtig Fahren gelernt, seit dem stört mich Wendigkeit oder was andere schon als etwas unruhig bezeichnen würden, eigentlich gar nicht.
Die Rechnung Oberrohr und Vorbau ging rein um die Sitzposition für Touren, ob die so ok ist. Und das passt bei mir so dann ganz gut mit dem M Rahmen.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich mag's wenn das Bike vorne raus etwas länger wird (hinten kurz!).


 
Also, meiner Meinung nach ist das bei solchen Geometrien so eine Sache für sich. Specialized hat das ja zum Beispiel so. Das Demo ist ein Paradebeispiel.
Solche Bike fahren sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Fühlen sich wendig und sehr sicher an, lassen sich spielerisch bewegen und anlupfen, sind aber dennoch laufruhig. Wird das Verhältnis lange Front zu kurzem Hinterbau aber zu groß (was mM nach zumindest bei den größeren Größen der Fall ist), dann hat das einen großen Nachteil. Eine gewisse Dis-balance in Kurven, die man auch nur schwer ausgleichen kann. Ein harmonischeres Verhältnis ist hier einfach sicherer und schneller. Mag auch Geschmacksache sein, ist aber auch ein Grund, der bei mir zur M-Größe beim ICB geführt hat.


----------



## f4lkon (2. April 2013)

Ich sehe das auch so wie foreigner. Ich mit 1,82 und 85-86 Beinen, finde M mit 50er Vorbau recht gut, weil die restlichen Proportionen stimmiger sind. Das die Sattelstütze weit raus muss, nehme ich in Kauf.


----------



## Baggi4 (2. April 2013)

zuk thema welche Rahmengröße bin ich auch noch nicht weiter. War ne ganze Zeit lang der Meinung ich bräuchte M. Mit ner 82cm Schrittlänge auch richtig, wenn da nicht die Größe wäre. Ich hab dann mal meine anderen Räder mit dem ICB verglichen. Das ICB hat ja mal ein verdammt langes Oberrohr und da sind 587mm schon recht lang für ne Körpergröße von 168cm. Bin als am hin und herüberlegen ob M oder S. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

Würde ich klar S nehmen. Sonst wird´s sehr gestreckt. Stütze weiter raus ziehen kann man immer. So wie es zuletzt hies kommt ja auch die lange Stütze bei den kleinen Rahmen. (Oder weiß da jemand was anderes? )
Mit 1,80 ist das grenzfällig zwischen M und L. Aber da bist du 12 cm kleiner und dazu auch noch ein ziemlich langbeinig für die Größe. Daher würde ich da klar auf S gehen, sonst wird´s einfach zu gestreckt.


----------



## -Wally- (2. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so wie foreigner. Ich mit 1,82 und 85-86 Beinen, finde M mit 50er Vorbau recht gut, weil die restlichen Proportionen stimmiger sind. Das die Sattelstütze weit raus muss, nehme ich in Kauf.



Sehe ich auch so! Also bei mir stehts irgendwie zwischen L & XL, aber ich denke es wird L werden mit nem 50-65er Vorbau (+780er Lenker). (Größe: 195/90)
Ich will die Kiste mit einer 150mm KS Supernatural fahren und beim XL Rahmen müsste ich die Stütze nur 8-10mm weit raus ziehen, und das ist mir irgendwie zu knapp. In verblocktem und steilem Gelände bin ich für jeden cm Schrittfreiheit dankbar und der L Rahmen bietet einfach mehr davon.


----------



## Kaltumformer (2. April 2013)

.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Also bei mir stehts irgendwie zwischen L & XL, aber ich denke es wird L werden mit nem 50-65er Vorbau (+780er Lenker). (Größe: 195/90)
> Ich will die Kiste mit einer 150mm KS Supernatural fahren und beim XL Rahmen müsste ich die Stütze nur 8-10mm weit raus ziehen, und das ist mir irgendwie zu knapp. In verblocktem und steilem Gelände bin ich für jeden cm Schrittfreiheit dankbar und der L Rahmen bietet einfach mehr davon.


 

Kann dir aber nur raten die Vorbaulänge nicht länger als 50mm zu wählen. Ich saß ja mal auf dem Prototyp. Der war zwar vom Lenkwinkel ja zu flach, aber in der hohen Einstellung (wie ich ihn kurz angetestet habe) ähnlich wie die Serie in der flachen Position. Auf dem Proto war ein 60mm Vorbau. Der wäre mir vom Lenkverhalten her zu lang gewesen. War leicht abkippend und nich so direkt. Auch hochziehen ging etwas schwerer als ich mir das gedacht hatte. Das geht aber auf die Rechnung des Vorbaus. Aus dem kurzen Test und aus meiner sonstigen Erfahrung mit dem herumspielen von Vorbaulängen und Lenkwinkeln würde ich zwischen 40 und 50mm empfehlen. Das ist am sinnvollsten. Von noch kürzeren Vorbauten halte ich auch nicht so viel. (Soll Mondraker ruhig machen, aber es war schon sehr auffällig wie oft selbst deren Teamfahrer letzte Saison mit den Mini-vorbauten wegen wegschmierenden Vorderrädern Probleme und sogar Stürze hatten, wo andere Fahrer gar keine Probleme hatten. Wundert mich eh, dass die das ignorieren. Das Mountainbike ist kein MX-Bike und das Terrain auch ein anderes (nämlich bergab), da kann man nicht auf der nicht vorhandenen Sitzbank nach vorne rutschen um Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad in der Kurve zu haben. Auch wenn´s sich direkt lenkt und man weniger Überschlagsgefühle hat, heißt genau das aber auch weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Und für so manche Kurve dann eben zu wenig. Sorry, für den kleinen Exkurs...)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Also bei mir stehts irgendwie zwischen L & XL, aber ich denke es wird L werden mit nem 50-65er Vorbau (+780er Lenker). (Größe: 195/90)
> Ich will die Kiste mit einer 150mm KS Supernatural fahren und beim XL Rahmen müsste ich die Stütze nur 8-10mm weit raus ziehen, und das ist mir irgendwie zu knapp. In verblocktem und steilem Gelände bin ich für jeden cm Schrittfreiheit dankbar und der L Rahmen bietet einfach mehr davon.



Bist du schonmal was vergleichbares Probe gefahren? Mir (1,90/93) war ein Mega in L mit 60er Vorbau zu gedrungen, da sind beim Einlenken öfter die Knie mit dem Lenker kollidiert, 420er Reverb musste bis fast Max ausgezogen werden. Eine Fanes in XL mit 50er Vorbau war da angenehmer, allerdings wäre da ein 30er oder 40er Vorbau dann für mich wohl optimal gewesen. Von daher hab ich XL geordert, das wird dann auch mit kurzem Vorbau gefahren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ein Vivid wär mir lieber
> Bin neulich beide im Vergleich gefahren (anderes Bike) und dazwischen liegen Welten... der Vivid ist *ein echter Fluffi-Schnuffi*!



Mit ein bisschen Liebe sind das beide. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Liebe sind das beide.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


 
Schreib mir mal, was so ein Liebesdienst denn kosten würde!


----------



## benzinkanister (2. April 2013)

Welche vorbauten in 35mm und gut/günstig gibts denn und sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal, was so ein Liebesdienst denn kosten würde!



Tu es nicht, der fixt dich einmal an und dann rennst du immer wieder zu ihm hin 

   @Lord Helmchen:
Um meinen Monarchen darfst du dich dann im Mai kümmern wenn ich bei euch rum komme. Sofern die geliefert werden


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Welche vorbauten in 35mm und gut/günstig gibts denn und sind zu empfehlen?


 
Keine, weil sie zu kurz sind


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Liebe sind das beide.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


 
Extra-Love by Helmchen


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Welche vorbauten in 35mm und gut/günstig gibts denn und sind zu empfehlen?



Definiere günstig... 
Ich habe schon eine Spank Spike Race 35mm zu Hause, hat knappe 60 EUR gekostet.



foreigner schrieb:


> Keine, weil sie zu kurz sind



Nun ja, die 5mm weniger als 40mm werden nicht spontan drastisch weniger druck bedeuten...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Tu es nicht, der fixt dich einmal an und dann rennst du immer wieder zu ihm hin
> 
> @Lord Helmchen:
> Um meinen Monarchen darfst du dich dann im Mai kümmern wenn ich bei euch rum komme. Sofern die geliefert werden



Ich hoffe, 216er sind ja momentan schwer zu kriegen.

Hab selber nur noch nen weißen bekommen was eigentlich schon weit jenseits der Schmerzgrenze liegt... ...ein Glück liegt hier noch ein Kage rum, mal schauen was man aus dem "Billigdämpfer" so rausholen kann. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Ich habe mir einen 40er Holzfeller geholt, für 25,- ausm Bikemarkt - unbenutzt! Der sieht ganz gut aus, wenn auch etwas schwerer ... der Sixpack S.A.M. in 50mm dagegen wirkt nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend!


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ... der Sixpack S.A.M. in 50mm dagegen wirkt nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend!



Wieso das? Habe den jetzt eine Saison gefahren, keine Problem.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

Ich hab da noch nen wunderhÃ¤sslichen 40mm Korevorbau im Flammendesign rumliegen, der wird erstmal zum testen herhalten mÃ¼ssen. War an meinem Stab dran als ich es gekauft hab :kotz:
Evtl. dusch ich den vorher aber nochmal Schwarz matt Ã¼ber oder schmeiÃ ihn in Abflussreiniger bevor der ans ICB darf...



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, 216er sind ja momentan schwer zu kriegen.
> 
> Hab selber nur noch nen weiÃen bekommen was eigentlich schon weit jenseits der Schmerzgrenze liegt... ...ein GlÃ¼ck liegt hier noch ein Kage rum, mal schauen was man aus dem "BilligdÃ¤mpfer" so rausholen kann.
> 
> ...



So wirds vermutlich kommen. "Ihr kÃ¶nnt den DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 200â¬ dazu bekommen wie versprochen. Aber ihr mÃ¼sst nen weiÃen nehmen, andere sind nicht lieferbar" 
Das TYEE das gestern u.a. im "Zeigt her eure ED/AM" aufgetaucht ist hatte auch nen weiÃen Monarch+ weil kein schwarzer verfÃ¼gbar war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wieso das? Habe den jetzt eine Saison gefahren, keine Problem.


 
Der sieht halt im Vergleich seht "schwach" aus ...


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Hat jemand ne Meinung zum Evolver ISX6?


----------



## visionthing (2. April 2013)

Evolver ist ein toller Dämpfer aber mit miesem Service in Deutschland.


----------



## kopis (2. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Welche vorbauten in 35mm und gut/günstig gibts denn und sind zu empfehlen?



ich hab mir den geholt...sollte in den nächsten Tagen kommen und werde berichten

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/STTIEGCO/titus_el_guapo_corto_stem


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> .
> So wirds vermutlich kommen. "Ihr könnt den Dämpfer für 200 dazu bekommen wie versprochen. Aber ihr müsst nen weißen nehmen, andere sind nicht lieferbar"



Mal den Teufel net an die Wand

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal den Teufel net an die Wand
> 
> G.


 
Wirste sehen - Sonderedition mit zartrosa Schrift!


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nun ja, die 5mm weniger als 40mm werden nicht spontan drastisch weniger druck bedeuten...



Naja, 40mm sind ja schon grenzwertig, alles darunter kommt mir nicht ans bike


----------



## Festerfeast (2. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> ich hab mir den geholt...sollte in den nächsten Tagen kommen und werde berichten
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/STTIEGCO/titus_el_guapo_corto_stem



Dann bitte einmal ein Bild des Vorbaus von der Seite bitte


----------



## nino85 (2. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...ein Glück liegt hier noch ein Kage rum, mal schauen was man aus dem "Billigdämpfer" so rausholen kann.
> ...



Auf den hatte ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen (also auf den Kage allgemein, nicht auf deinen im Speziellen ) - Ich hab schonmal gegoogelt, bin aber nicht wirklich auf ein Ergebnis gekommen: 

Wie genau unterscheidet sich der Kage vom Vivid? Mal von der einfachen Zugstufenverstellung (statt der doppelten beim Vivid) abgesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (2. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ICB ist eh eher lang vom Radstand her.  1170mm ist für Rahmengröße L schon ein stattlicher Wert und eigentlich genau der Bereich den ich gerne mag. Noch länger wollte ich nicht, das ist auch der Hauptgrund weswege ich m nehme. Das Ding ist ein Enduro und das heißt für mich, dass es im Single Trail eine ordentliche Portion Spritzigkeit, Verspieltheit und Wendigkeit haben sollte (auch der Grund, weswegen ich nicht 650B oder gar 29er mag).  Das passt beim M Rahmen in Verbindung mit den kurzen Kettenstreben sehr gut. Unruhig wird es bei dem Radstand, flachen Lenkwinkel und niedrigem Tretlager eh nicht. Einen Panzer mit fast 1200mm Radstand brauche ich nicht und mit dem bin ich auch erfahrungsgemäß deutlich langsamer. Zumindest beim Downhillrad ist´s so. Ich habe auf einem äußerst nervösen Rad richtig Fahren gelernt, seit dem stört mich Wendigkeit oder was andere schon als etwas unruhig bezeichnen würden, eigentlich gar nicht.
> Die Rechnung Oberrohr und Vorbau ging rein um die Sitzposition für Touren, ob die so ok ist. Und das passt bei mir so dann ganz gut mit dem M Rahmen.




Hallo Foreigner,
wie groß bist du nochmal?
Ich bin 180, mit 84cm Schrittlänge, und ich bin auch noch ständig am hin und her überlegen zwischen M und L Größe.
Das ICB in M ist auf alle Fälle länger als ein Fanes oder Liteville 601 in M


----------



## janifabi (2. April 2013)

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und ein paar 
Frame Daten auf ein Blatt gebracht.
Da kann man schön vergleichen.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (2. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und ein paar
> Frame Daten auf ein Blatt gebracht.
> Da kann man schön vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## Nauheimer (2. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Beitrag zur Größendiskussion:

Ich bin 1,93 m groß, Schrittlänge 93 cm und habe XL genommen. Habe zuerst auch an XXL gedacht, aber der Radstand von ca. 1,24 m erschien mir dann doch zu lang. Mein Stumpjumper in XL hat zum Vergleich "nur" 1,19 m Radstand. 

Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, ist die Vorbaulänge beim Serien IBC 02. Ist diese für alle Größen 40mm ? Oder wächst die Vorbaulänge bei den größeren Rahmen?

Ein weiteres Größenthema ist die Sattelstütze. Weiß jemand, welche Sattelstütze jetzt beim IBC 02 in XL verbaut wird?

Grüße
Nauheimer


----------



## pixelerror (2. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und ein paar
> Frame Daten auf ein Blatt gebracht.
> Da kann man schön vergleichen.
> 
> ...



1600mm Federweg...


----------



## janifabi (2. April 2013)

pixelerror schrieb:


> 1600mm Federweg...



beim Liteville 601 gibt es 2 Angaben zur Geo.
Einmal mit 160mm und mit 180mm Federweg.
drum die Angabe "160mm".
natürlich alles ohne Gewehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. April 2013)

hab die Tabelle mal erweitert....
mit XL XXL

und bissal korrigiert. wobei ich 160cm Federwegs schon lässig fände


----------



## p00nage (2. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo Foreigner,
> wie groß bist du nochmal?
> Ich bin 180, mit 84cm Schrittlänge, und ich bin auch noch ständig am hin und her überlegen zwischen M und L Größe.
> Das ICB in M ist auf alle Fälle länger als ein Fanes oder Liteville 601 in M



Bist du schon ein 601 in M und L gefahren ? Ich hab etwa gleichen Maße wie du und bei mir wurde es durch ne Testfahrt ganz klar das L. Ich denke die mit 176-178 sind da eher zwischen den Rahmengrößen.


----------



## -Wally- (2. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal was vergleichbares Probe gefahren? Mir (1,90/93) war ein Mega in L mit 60er Vorbau zu gedrungen, da sind beim Einlenken öfter die Knie mit dem Lenker kollidiert, 420er Reverb musste bis fast Max ausgezogen werden. Eine Fanes in XL mit 50er Vorbau war da angenehmer, allerdings wäre da ein 30er oder 40er Vorbau dann für mich wohl optimal gewesen. Von daher hab ich XL geordert, das wird dann auch mit kurzem Vorbau gefahren.



Puuh...je mehr ich vergleiche und grübel, desto eher komme ich vielleicht doch wieder in Richtung XL.
Mein 2006er Speci Enduro hat am Oberrohr was um 622mm, genauso wie mein 2009er Stumpi, ebenfalls in L.
Ich habs leider immer noch nicht hin bekommen, bei meinem Enduro mal Reach und Stack zu vermessen, aber das Stumpi hat ja einen steileren Sitzwinkel, dadurch meiner Logik nach auch etwas mehr Reach, wodurch mir der Rahmen auf dem Trail trotz kürzerem Vorbau irgendwie länger vorkommt. Das Stumpi hat im Reach 451mm, das ICB in L liegt mit 444mm ziemlich nah dran, daher meine Überlegungen...
Am Enduro bin ich übrigens mit dem hier angesprochenen Sixpack SAM unterwegs...bin bis jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2013)

habe die Tabelle von janifabi mal erweitert. soll ja auch große Menschen geben...


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo Foreigner,
> wie groß bist du nochmal?
> Ich bin 180, mit 84cm Schrittlänge, und ich bin auch noch ständig am hin und her überlegen zwischen M und L Größe.
> Das ICB in M ist auf alle Fälle länger als ein Fanes oder Liteville 601 in M


 
Ich bin 1,79m mit 84cm Schrittlänge. Mit irgendwo zwischen 1,78m bis 1,80m kommt man wahrscheinlich (hängt auch etwas von der Oberkörperlänge ab) mit M und L zurecht. Darüber oder darunter würde ich dann doch klar L und M sehen. In dem größenmäßigen Grenzbereich ist das doch schlichtweg Geschmacksache. Ich würde mich halt fragen, was ich damit am meisten fahre und was meine Vorlieben sind.
Wenn ich auch spassigere Bikes stehe, das spritziger bergab geht und sich leichter über Sprünge und Kanten ziehen lässt, oder auch enge Trails fahre, wo man mal das Hinterrad versetzt und ich damit klar komme das ich etwas kürzer sitze, dann nehme ich M.
Fahre ich gerne und oft lange Touren jenseits der 40km und lege großen Wert auf sehr gutes Bergaufverhalten und habe bergab lieber ein Rad das ruhig und sicher seine Bahn zieht, dann nehme ich L. So in etwa würde meine Entscheidung im Größenbereich 1,78m-1,80m aussehen.
Man muss sich mal noch folgendes überlegen: Rein vom Reach her, also im stehen, käme in der Größe wohl jeder Fahrer mit dem M Rad besser zurecht, weil es sich leichter hoch ziehen lässt und mehr Wendigkeit und meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Balance bietet. Was die Frage stellt, ist der steile Sitzwinkel und die tatsächliche Sitzlänge/Position. Das L Rad hat 20mm mehr Reach. Das ist als Größenschritt schon mal nicht viel. Dazu kommt, dass der Sitzwinkel am L Rad noch 0,6° steiler ist, als bei M. Das macht den Unterschied der tatsächlichen Länge mit ausgefahrener Stütze noch weniger. Überlegt man jetzt noch, dass einem M Bike ein 50mm Vorbau auch noch gut stehen würde und das Lenkverhalten nicht versaut, oder es auch 30mm Rise Lenker gibt, falls man an der Höhe der Front arbeiten will, dann reden wir hier um einen Unterschied in der Sitzposition von vielleicht 5mm. Das merkt man nicht mal mehr, oder schiebt´s in der Sattelklemmung vor oder zurück.
Ich will damit nur sagen, es ist kein riesen Unterschied. Und ob man bei dem L Rad auf dauer vielleicht (wie Stefan mit seinen 1,80m und einem etwas längeren Oberkörper, weil kürzere Schrittlänge) einen 35mm Vorbau montiert, oder auf das M rad einen 50mm, kommt am Ende annähernd aufs gleiche raus. Mit dem Unterschied, dass man zumindest nach meiner Ansicht mit dem M Rad das vielfältigere, balanciertere (und schönere) Bike hat. Meine Meinung, muss aber letztendlich jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## p00nage (3. April 2013)

Des ist leider alles viel Theorie, es ist schon nen Unterschied ob 50mm oder 35mm, fühlt sich viel verspielter an und gleicht das etwas längere Rad um mMn um einiges aus. Ist wie du schon sagst leider alles Subjektiv. Man muss eben selbst genau die Rahmen direkt gegeneinander testen, so aus der Theorie herleiten lässt sich das ganze nicht. Sonst hast es gut zusammen gefasst. Das einzige Problem am L könnte das lange Sitzrohr sein, beim Carver könnte ich keine 150mm Stütze fahren.


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2013)

Habe genau die gleichen Überlegungen wie foreigner gehabt.
bei mir geht es um XL / XXL

werde aus den gleichen Beweggründen XL nehmen. 
Vor allem weil bei XXL der Radstand dann doch seehr lang wird.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. April 2013)

@foreigner

Zu deiner Theorie noch eine zweite von mir. 

Vorteile des größeren Rahmens: Durch den längeren Radstand vorne hinaus werden hohe Stufen flacher. Gerade im techinschen Gelände ist das ein Vorteil. Wendigkeit geht mE nicht wirklich viel verloren, weil die Kettenstreben nicht mitwachsen.


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

Ich habe schon viel mit Lenkerhöhen und Vorbaulängen auch per Angle Set mit unterschiedlichen Winkeln herum probiert. Ich kann nur sagen, dass meine Erfahrung dabei ist, dass ich die kurzen Vorbauten nicht mag. Sie verleihen zwar Wendigkeit, aber irgendwie ist das imm so "gefühlte Wendigkeit" nicht tatsächliche. Wie wenn man einem 1,7 Tonnen Sportwagen eine super direkte Lenkung verpasst. Fährt sich erstmal super, haut man das Ding aber richtig in die Kurve merkt man das hohe Gewicht aber schieben. Vielleicht ein blöder Vergleich, aber so ähnlich kommt mir das vor.
Außerdem muss man mit so extrem kurzen Vorbauten schon aktiv Druck auf´s Vorderrad  legen, um davon genug zu haben. Meine Erfahrung war bisher immer, dass wenn man ein Bike mal so richtig in Kurven rein haut, sich ein Bike mit einer guten Balance aus Kettenstrebenlänge und "länge nach vorne" und einem Vorbau von 45-50mm immer am bestem macht. Aber ja, kommt alles auf persönliche Vorlieben und Einsatzbereich an.


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @_foreigner_
> 
> Zu deiner Theorie noch eine zweite von mir.
> 
> Vorteile des größeren Rahmens: Durch den längeren Radstand vorne hinaus werden hohe Stufen flacher. Gerade im techinschen Gelände ist das ein Vorteil. Wendigkeit geht mE nicht wirklich viel verloren, weil die Kettenstreben nicht mitwachsen.


 
Das ist für mich schlichtweg kein Thema. Ich bin mit meinem uralten Hardtail mit 72° Lenkwinkel, -5mm Tretlagerhöhe (höher als das ICB im Sag) und 1070mm Radstand schon vor 14 Jahren Stufen gefahren, dass man über den aufsetztenden Rockring gekippt ist, wenn´s sein musste auch mehrere davon hintereinander.
Also sorry, aber die Theorie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (3. April 2013)

In der theorie ist das schon richtig mit der länge an Stufen.
Aber etwas härtere Gabel macht  da mehr aus. sobald die ein federt wird der Radstand ja viel kürzer.

Die super kurzen Vorbauten kann ich gar nicht haben. Zumindest komm ich damit nicht klar. Und als großer Fahrer mit hohem Schwerpunkt macht das bergauf extrem viel aus. da machen 15mm Vorbau den unterschied zwischen Wheelie und Rad am Boden.

Auf Trails in der ebene würde mir der XXL Radstand nichts ausmachen da ich da mit sehr wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad fahre. Also eher wheelie durch die Kurven. 
Bergab geht das aber nicht und da fängt es schnell an zu nerven. Die Harald Philipp Technik kann ich zwar - aber es gibt so stellen da lass ich das lieber


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> In der theorie ist das schon richtig mit der länge an Stufen.


 
Wenn wir´s mal ganz genau nehmen wollen: Das kürzere Rad setzt natürlich später auf und schafft daher die höheren Stufen.


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2013)

Mehrdimensionales Problem... Kommt auch auf die Geschwindigkeit an 

oder ob man HS oder XX1 fährt 

oder nimmst das ION 16. Das hat brutal hohes Tretlager


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. April 2013)

Das hast du aber mit nem BB-Drop von 16 eingetragen, das wäre nochmal 8mm tiefer als das ICB?
Oder muss das in deiner Tabelle -16 heißen?


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2013)

ja ist nicht eindeutig.
Zellen werden rot wenn negativ.   also z.b8 ist +8 
negativ wäre -10

Logischer wäre beim drop -10 bedeutet das es höher ist. kann ich mal ändern.


----------



## Marsgesicht (3. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> habe die Tabelle von janifabi mal erweitert. soll ja auch große Menschen geben...




Im "ION 16 - Aufbauthread" folgende Angaben gefunden (ohne Dämpfer mit Achse, siehe Bilder dort): 

S 3,18 kg 
M 3,27 kg
L  3,3 kg / 3,284 kg 

Alle Rahmen in elox bzw. raw.


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2013)

die 4 bikes sind vom Gewicht ja alle in der selben Kategorie.
ohne Dämpfer wird man einfach mit 3,2 kg +- rechnen müssen.

finde das aber völlig im "Rahmen"


----------



## thomas.h (3. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber die Theorie:



Sie stimmt insofern, dass mit längerem Reach der Schwerpunkt weiter zurück verschoben wird. Ob Stufe oder nicht (das hängt von der Stufe ab), ist da gar nicht so entscheidend. Der Unterschied ist ab einer gewissen Steilheit doch spürbar. Ich bin (aus diesem Grund) von einem S Rahmen auf einen L Rahmen umgestiegen und habe den direkten Vergleich.
Gut, bei Stufen, die man übers Kettenblatt kippen kann, ists Rad wohl ziemlich wurscht - das kannst mit einem Trialrad vermutlich auch machen. 
Ich glaube, da wird etwas einander vorbeigeredet, richtig relevant wird es eher bei solchen Sachen - feiner ists natürlich schon davor:





(nein, das kann man nicht droppen - es ist eine Spitzkehre)




(jahaa, das HR ist in unnötigerweise der Luft - aber das wär mit kurzem Rad nicht gegangen)


----------



## doriuscrow (3. April 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Sie stimmt insofern, dass mit längerem Reach der Schwerpunkt weiter zurück verschoben wird. Ob Stufe oder nicht (das hängt von der Stufe ab), ist da gar nicht so entscheidend. Der Unterschied ist ab einer gewissen Steilheit doch spürbar. Ich bin (aus diesem Grund) von einem S Rahmen auf einen L Rahmen umgestiegen und habe den direkten Vergleich.
> Gut, bei Stufen, die man übers Kettenblatt kippen kann, ists Rad wohl ziemlich wurscht - das kannst mit einem Trialrad vermutlich auch machen.
> Ich glaube, da wird etwas einander vorbeigeredet, richtig relevant wird es eher bei solchen Sachen - feiner ists natürlich schon davor:
> 
> ...


 
Respekt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

@_thomas.h_: Stufen dieser Kategorie sind auf den Trails, die ich so fahre eigentlich immer springbar (zumindest die obere wäre ich auch in guter, alter Trial-Mannier gehüpft, da ist ja Platz). Alpeneinsatz gibt´s doch eher äußerst selten, daher ist bei mir dieser Punkt dann doch völlig vernachlässigbar. Ich glaube aber auch, dass es da beispielsweise deutlich mehr auf die Gabelabstimmung ankommt, als auf 20mm Reach.


----------



## thomas.h (3. April 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> (nein, das kann man nicht droppen - es ist eine Spitzkehre)





foreigner schrieb:


> @_thomas.h_: Stufen dieser Kategorie sind auf den Trails, die ich so fahre eigentlich immer springbar



Ich hatte doch fast erwartet, dass diese Antwort kommt! 
Ja, die erste Stufe kann man - statt dem Wegverlauf folgend die Spitzkehre auszufahren - auch über eine Wiese anfahren und droppen - aber darum gehts hier nicht.
Wenn du auf deinen Trails genug Platz zum Springen hast, bin ich der letzte, der dir ein längeres Rad aufzwingen will. Aber darauf rückzuschließen, dass DESWEGEN die gesamte Menschheit auf ihren gesamten Trails immer genug Platz zum Springen haben wird (!) und deshalb kleine Räder braucht (!!), und alle anderen Gedanken von Idioten sind und ausgelacht werden müssen, das halte ich für nicht optimal argumentiert.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. April 2013)

Es ist halt schwer zu argumentieren, wenn man die Leute nicht kennt.

So wie du, Thomas, schreibst: Wenn man immer genug Platz hat, wird man sich kein Radl für so einen Sonderfall aufbauen. Wenn man "dauernd" solche Stellen fahren muss, kauft man sich eben ein auf diesen Sonderfall hin aufgebautes Bike. Ist halt sehr individuell.

Ich freu mich ja schon auf warmes Frühlingswetter und auf diverse Versuche und Vergleiche zwischen langem und eher steilen und langem aber sauflachen Bike.  Den Flowtrail Test und mittelschwere Stellen Test hat das flache Radl bis dato mit Bravour bestanden.


----------



## f4lkon (3. April 2013)

Wenn man jetzt ganz böse ist, sagt man einfach dass es bei fahrerrischen Können fast nur noch eine Sache der Optik ist ;-) also zwischen M und L.


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch fast erwartet, dass diese Antwort kommt!
> Ja, die erste Stufe kann man - statt dem Wegverlauf folgend die Spitzkehre auszufahren - auch über eine Wiese anfahren und droppen - aber darum gehts hier nicht.
> Wenn du auf deinen Trails genug Platz zum Springen hast, bin ich der letzte, der dir ein längeres Rad aufzwingen will. Aber darauf rückzuschließen, dass DESWEGEN die gesamte Menschheit auf ihren gesamten Trails immer genug Platz zum Springen haben wird (!) und deshalb kleine Räder braucht (!!), und alle anderen Gedanken von Idioten sind und ausgelacht werden müssen, das halte ich für nicht optimal argumentiert.


 
Habe zig mal eingebaut: "Meiner Meinung nach", "für mich persönlich", "ist geschmacksache" und "kommt auf den Einsatz und Vorlieben an".
Als Idiot bezeichnet habe ich keinen. Und gelacht habe ich auch nur, weil wir aneinander vorbei geredet haben. Ausgelacht war das aber auch nicht. Ruhig blut, war alles nix böses.  

Ich fahre solche Stufen auch mal gerne zum Spass, wenn ich welche finde. Bin früher auch bischen Trial gefahren. Vermute aber, dass die wenigsten mit dem Bike Vertriden werden, daher wage ich dann doch meine Meinung zu sagen und nicht den Tipp zu geben "kauft lange Rahmen für den Einsatzbereich Steilstufen im Grenzbereich". Darfst du, wenn du der Meinung bist, aber gerne anfügen. Dass man kleine Räder zum Springen braucht, habe ich auch nicht geschrieben.

Übrigens: zum Trial-mäßigen Springen brauch man die Fahrradlänge plus vielleicht einen halben Meter. Mit droppen hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt ganz böse ist, sagt man einfach dass es bei fahrerrischen Können fast nur noch eine Sache der Optik ist ;-) also zwischen M und L.


 
Daher nehme ich ja M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Übrigens: zum Trial-mäßigen Springen brauch man die Fahrradlänge plus vielleicht einen halben Meter. Mit droppen hat das nix zu tun.



Interessant, von welcher technik redest du? (schreib mal ne PN) 

Zum rest, naja ich fahre derzeit ein uuuuultra wendiges Torque ES und hab jetzt ein paar mal auf der Fanes vom thomas gestanden. Wenn man weis wie man mit einem rad umgehen muss, dann stört einen die fehlende wendigkeit eher nicht (so sehr) aber es wird einfach alles* viel entspannter und gelassener. Deswegen werde ich auch vom Torque größe M auf das ICB in größe XL umsteigen. 

*-ausgenommen hinterradhüpfer, aber das liegt auch stark am kurzen vorbau und gehört wahrscheinlich auch eher nicht zum MTB-alltag.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2013)

Ich versteh die Logik des langen Radstandes nicht ganz. Je größer das Bike, desto länger wird ja auch das Sitzrohr, das stört mich bei meinem TorqueXL mit 54cm schon einwenig:





Was sollte das bringen, wenn die Füsse drei vier cm weiter hinten wären, meine Arme werden ja nicht länger???


----------



## thomas.h (3. April 2013)

Radstand ist egal, es geht um den Abstand vom Tretlager zur Vorderradnabe, das Hauptgewicht lastet ja auf den Pedalen. Dein Bild ist da eh sehr schön: Überleg dir, was passiert, wenn du mit dem Tretlager 20cm weiter vorne wärst: da würds viel leichter kippen. Wenn es 20cm hintenn wäre, würdest du dementsprechend schwerer nach vorne über die VR-Nabe kippen.
-> mit kurzem Rahmen und langem Vorbau holst du dir den Kipppunkt (die VR Nabe) zu dir zurück, mit langem Rahmen und kurzem Vorbau (vielleicht noch flachem Lenkwinkel) schiebst du den Kipppunkt weiter von dir weg.
Ist schon klar, dass wir hier nicht in riesigen Dimensionen sprechen, aber spürbar ists schon. 
Das Sitzrohr ist in XL beim Carver ja nur 50cm lang, ist aber ab einem gewissen Bereich ein Nachteil. An deinem Foto sieht man aber eh sehr schön, dass der Sattel aber erst an die Brust stoßen müsste, um zu stören (solang du beim Nachhinten-gehen nicht anstößst) - das Thema wird oft etwas überbewertet.

@ Grenzbereich: Ja. Aber es erleichtert auch den Nicht-Grenzbereich. Übrigens kommt mir mein L Rad (mit kurzen Kettenstreben) deutlich wendiger vor als das S-Rad (mit langen Kettenstreben), das ich vorher hatte.
Und ja, es gibt auch Trialtechniken, wo ich gar keinen Auslauf brauche, fallen mir sogar einige ein. Das steht aber nicht zur Diskussion. Aber überspitzt gesagt: ich fahr ja auch nicht ohne Bremsen im Auto, weil man es eh oft auslaufen lassen kann...


----------



## benzinkanister (3. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> ich hab mir den geholt...sollte in den nächsten Tagen kommen und werde berichten
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/STTIEGCO/titus_el_guapo_corto_stem



sieht garnich schlecht aus, danke


----------



## benzinkanister (3. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Definiere günstig...
> Ich habe schon eine Spank Spike Race 35mm zu Hause, hat knappe 60 EUR gekostet.



hm unter 60 wirds wohl schwer werden. behalte denke ich erstmal den holzfeller in 50mm


----------



## doriuscrow (3. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hm unter 60 wirds wohl schwer werden. behalte denke ich erstmal den holzfeller in 50mm


 
Wie weit biste denn jetzt mit deinem Aufbau? Alles geheim, oder wie?


----------



## benzinkanister (3. April 2013)

Nene, gerade heimgekommen und die teile vom eloxierer begutachtet. Lad die bilder heute abend mal noch hoch. Jetzt gehts erstmal in den keller


----------



## benzinkanister (3. April 2013)

hier mal die eloxierte wippe und die ausfallenden. hat jetzt inklusive versand ca. 2,5 wochen gedauert und ich bin mit dem ergebniss sehr zufrieden 
eigentlich sollte die wippe auch gestrahlt werden. hat der eloxierer wohl vergessen, aber die schmiedeoptik der wippe kommt echt gut in schwarz:


----------



## messias (3. April 2013)

Ui, schick! Die faserige Optik der Wippe hat echt was. Oder haste schon einen Prototype der Mk II Wippe aus Plaste bekommen? 

Jetzt mal schnell dranschrauben!


----------



## p00nage (3. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus, nur die Wippe ist auch noch die alte "grobe" oder? Bin gespannt wie des ganze Rad wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. April 2013)

@benzinkanister

Kannst du mir bitte mal die Adresse des Betriebs der das gemacht hat zukommen lassen.

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab.


----------



## benzinkanister (3. April 2013)

hier mal der aktuelle stand 

Im Abfahrtsmodus, Sattelstütze geht zur Zeit nicht weiter rein, wird noch ein bischen gekürzt






mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze:







ist übrigens ein xl-rahmen und ich bin 192cm lang. hat sich beim probesitzen schonmal nicht verkehrt angefühlt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. April 2013)

Sieht ziemlich lang aus. Aber ich glaube das kommt daher dass man bei so langen Rahmen eher 52er oder 54er Sitzrohre gewohnt ist.


----------



## janifabi (3. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,79m mit 84cm Schrittlänge. Mit irgendwo zwischen 1,78m bis 1,80m kommt man wahrscheinlich (hängt auch etwas von der Oberkörperlänge ab) mit M und L zurecht. Darüber oder darunter würde ich dann doch klar L und M sehen. In dem größenmäßigen Grenzbereich ist das doch schlichtweg Geschmacksache. Ich würde mich halt fragen, was ich damit am meisten fahre und was meine Vorlieben sind.
> Wenn ich auch spassigere Bikes stehe, das spritziger bergab geht und sich leichter über Sprünge und Kanten ziehen lässt, oder auch enge Trails fahre, wo man mal das Hinterrad versetzt und ich damit klar komme das ich etwas kürzer sitze, dann nehme ich M.
> Fahre ich gerne und oft lange Touren jenseits der 40km und lege großen Wert auf sehr gutes Bergaufverhalten und habe bergab lieber ein Rad das ruhig und sicher seine Bahn zieht, dann nehme ich L. So in etwa würde meine Entscheidung im Größenbereich 1,78m-1,80m aussehen.
> Man muss sich mal noch folgendes überlegen: Rein vom Reach her, also im stehen, käme in der Größe wohl jeder Fahrer mit dem M Rad besser zurecht, weil es sich leichter hoch ziehen lässt und mehr Wendigkeit und meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Balance bietet. Was die Frage stellt, ist der steile Sitzwinkel und die tatsächliche Sitzlänge/Position. Das L Rad hat 20mm mehr Reach. Das ist als Größenschritt schon mal nicht viel. Dazu kommt, dass der Sitzwinkel am L Rad noch 0,6° steiler ist, als bei M. Das macht den Unterschied der tatsächlichen Länge mit ausgefahrener Stütze noch weniger. Überlegt man jetzt noch, dass einem M Bike ein 50mm Vorbau auch noch gut stehen würde und das Lenkverhalten nicht versaut, oder es auch 30mm Rise Lenker gibt, falls man an der Höhe der Front arbeiten will, dann reden wir hier um einen Unterschied in der Sitzposition von vielleicht 5mm. Das merkt man nicht mal mehr, oder schiebt´s in der Sattelklemmung vor oder zurück.
> Ich will damit nur sagen, es ist kein riesen Unterschied. Und ob man bei dem L Rad auf dauer vielleicht (wie Stefan mit seinen 1,80m und einem etwas längeren Oberkörper, weil kürzere Schrittlänge) einen 35mm Vorbau montiert, oder auf das M rad einen 50mm, kommt am Ende annähernd aufs gleiche raus. Mit dem Unterschied, dass man zumindest nach meiner Ansicht mit dem M Rad das vielfältigere, balanciertere (und schönere) Bike hat. Meine Meinung, muss aber letztendlich jeder selbst wissen.



Danke Foreigner für die ausführliche Antwort.
Mich hat halt der Wechsel von Stefan und Max auf "L" ein bisschen irritiert.
Aber wie du geschrieben hast, muß man wissen was man will.
Das wichtigste ist für mich auf alle Fälle ein agiles Bike für den Trail.
Lange Strecken und Laufruhe Bergab ist für mich sekundär.
Das wird schon auch mit M gut klappen.


----------



## null-2wo (3. April 2013)

@benzinkanister: turbo!


----------



## p00nage (3. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Danke Foreigner für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Mich hat halt der Wechsel von Stefan und Max auf "L" ein bisschen irritiert.
> Aber wie du geschrieben hast, muß man wissen was man will.
> Das wichtigste ist für mich auf alle Fälle ein agiles Bike für den Trail.
> ...



wie gesagt, wichtig sind dafür mmn Kettenstreben und Vorbau aber jeder wie er will. Auch die  Stefan und Max die ja sehr nah am Bike sind werden net ohne Grund L nehmen. Gab ja auch mal ne Größenempfehlung von ihnen. Es geht hier auch nicht um Fahrbar oder nicht, wenn man nicht den direkten vergleich hat wird man mit beiden zurecht kommen.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hier mal der aktuelle stand


... überhaupt nicht neidisch!

Reimar

edit: ... doch neidisch!
edit2: ... sehr ... !


----------



## janifabi (3. April 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Sie stimmt insofern, dass mit längerem Reach der Schwerpunkt weiter zurück verschoben wird. Ob Stufe oder nicht (das hängt von der Stufe ab), ist da gar nicht so entscheidend. Der Unterschied ist ab einer gewissen Steilheit doch spürbar. Ich bin (aus diesem Grund) von einem S Rahmen auf einen L Rahmen umgestiegen und habe den direkten Vergleich.
> Gut, bei Stufen, die man übers Kettenblatt kippen kann, ists Rad wohl ziemlich wurscht - das kannst mit einem Trialrad vermutlich auch machen.
> Ich glaube, da wird etwas einander vorbeigeredet, richtig relevant wird es eher bei solchen Sachen - feiner ists natürlich schon davor:
> 
> ...



Schönes Fanes,
habe ich vor Monaten schon mal auf dieser Website bewundert


----------



## Hasifisch (3. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hier mal der aktuelle stand ...



Neid und Glückwunsch!

Ich bin gerade dabei, mir für ein anderes Bike Aufkleber fertig zu entwickeln und zu bestellen. Wenn du Bock hast, kannst du als Tester für lau ein Set der Decals bekommen. Schick mir bitte eine PN, und wenn du sie willst, bitte mit welchen Texten etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hier mal der aktuelle stand
> 
> Im Abfahrtsmodus, Sattelstütze geht zur Zeit nicht weiter rein, wird noch ein bischen gekürzt
> 
> ...




 Und schon die ersten Runden im Keller gefeharen

G.


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> wie gesagt, wichtig sind dafür mmn Kettenstreben und Vorbau aber jeder wie er will. Auch die  Stefan und Max die ja sehr nah am Bike sind werden net ohne Grund L nehmen. Gab ja auch mal ne Größenempfehlung von ihnen. Es geht hier auch nicht um Fahrbar oder nicht, wenn man nicht den direkten vergleich hat wird man mit beiden zurecht kommen.


 
Wenn ich´s noch richtig im Kopf habe ist der Max, etwas über 1,80m. Der Basti, der auch verfechter des L Rahmen war, war auch etwas größer als ich. Da die Sache eh eng ist und so 1,78m - 1,80m halt der Grenzbereich, kann man sich da schlecht nach anderen richten, die ein bischen abweichen.
Wie ich ein Ründle auf dem Proto gedreht habe, kam mir das Bike nicht gerade kurz vor, vor allem beim hoch ziehen. Das lag auch am 60er Vorbau, aber mir ist bewußt, was 20mm Unterschied in der Vorbaulänge machen. Allein auf dem Vorbau kann man das nicht schieben. Das Bike ist nicht kurz, und dürfte eines der längsten seiner Klasse sein (sowohl vom Reach, als auch vom Radstand). Dass man einen langen Radstand nicht spürt, nur weil Kettenstreben und Vorbau kurz sind, halte ich für ein gerücht. Klar macht das was aus, aber man merkt´s trotzdem (und meiner Meinung nach in jeder etwas langsameren, engen Ecke Nachteilig). Wie dem auch sei, ich vertraue eher meinem persönlichen Gefühl und Versuch, und da schien mir der M-Rahmen auch mit kürzerem Vorbau (für meine Zwecke) tourentauglich genug und sonst als sehr passend, so dass ich aber auf kein längeres Rad haben möchte. Und was Downhill und Spass angeht sowieso M, das war überhaupt gar keine Frage für mich. Damit genug, entscheiden muss jeder für sich. Bei den Raw-Rahmen bestellern, die in der Nähe der Körpergröße waren, war´s übrigens so ca. 50 / 50  was M oder L Bestellung angeht.


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hier mal der aktuelle stand
> ...



Bin mal gespannt wie sich dein Dämpfer macht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. April 2013)

Ich hab eh auch ewig hin und her überlegt wegen der Größe beim Rune. Sobald es trocken wird, habe ich den Vergleich M Rune mit 50 Vorbau und L Rune mit ~30er Vorbau. Das wid spannend!


----------



## tobsinger (4. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Danke Foreigner für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Mich hat halt der Wechsel von Stefan und Max auf "L" ein bisschen irritiert.
> Aber wie du geschrieben hast, muß man wissen was man will.
> Das wichtigste ist für mich auf alle Fälle ein agiles Bike für den Trail.
> ...



Der wechsel der beiden hat mich auch gewundert. ich bin z.b. 177cm/81SL das heisst langer Oberkörper und fahre die Fanes in M die ist aber 10mm kürzer als das M ICB und komm sehr gut zurecht.

Habe erst einen 60er Vorbau montiert gehabt und nun 40mm. der kurze liegt mir besser im steilen, wobei der unterschied echt marginal ist, und mit dem komme ich auch bestens den berg hoch. Also als 'wackelkandidat' würde ich beim ICB eher auch das kleine nehmen.


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich hab eh auch ewig hin und her überlegt wegen der Größe beim Rune. Sobald es trocken wird, habe ich den Vergleich M Rune mit 50 Vorbau und L Rune mit ~30er Vorbau. Das wid spannend!


 
Dann berichte mal. Ist interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

Man sollte einen extra Grössenthread aufmachen ... 

Und man sollte den Jahresurlaubsanspruch für Ingenieure in der BikeBranche tariflich auf 0 Tage festlegen.


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

der arme Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> der arme Stefan



Wieso arm? Er hat ja im Gegensatz zu uns schon sein R'nC ... also sind ja wohl eher wir die Armen  Nee, mal im Ernst, der hat sich den Urlaub schon verdient, aber muss das gerade jetzt sein ? Wo doch so viele Fragen im Raum stehen ...


----------



## f4lkon (4. April 2013)

Wer ist denn bei Carver Stefans Vertretung?  Dann können wir den ja nerven ;-)

Obmann wie tief man schon gesunken ist;-)  Wäre mit ein paar Infos viel erträglicher. Selbst wenn sich noch alles weiter verzögert, ist es leichter wenn man sofort Bescheid weiß.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bei Carver Stefans Vertretung?  Dann können wir den ja nerven ;-)



Tja, da hat sich bisher niemand geoutet. Da liegt ja einer der Knackpunkte in Sachen Kommunikation


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

Ich habe einfach den Jens Kulpe angeschrieben, der hat damals die Mail wegen der ersten Verzögerung geschickt. Auf die Frage nach Neuigkeiten kam sofort Antwort - nix neues; auf die Frage nach Lieferbarkeit und Farbe der Monarchen kam bis jetzt noch nix! 
Verstehe aber nicht, warum gerade er, der in Dresden weit weg von der Zentrale in Mainz sitzt, für die Verbreitung der "Neuigkeiten" ausgewählt wurde. Wird wohl damit zusammenhängen, dass Carver rechtlich in Dresden niedergelassen ist - die haben damals in den 90er bestimmt ordentlich Aufbauprämie kassiert ... obwohl, solange gibt's die ja noch garnicht.
Wenn er mir doch noch antwortet, gebe ich umgehend Bescheid ... etwas mies wäre es ja schon, wenn er garnicht antwortet - zumindest die Nachricht, dass er da nicht weiterhelfen kann sollte drin sein!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

Auf meine Mail hab ich nur die Lesebestätigung vom Kulpe bekommen, sonst keine Antwort.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Auf meine Mail hab ich nur die Lesebestätigung vom Kulpe bekommen, sonst keine Antwort.


 
Er hat mir grad geschrieben, dass er die Frage weitergeleitet hat und selbst noch auf Antwort wartet ... hmmm ... Liest du mit Jens?


----------



## gabarinza (4. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Auf meine Mail hab ich nur die Lesebestätigung vom Kulpe bekommen, sonst keine Antwort.



Und wie lang ist das her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (4. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hier mal der aktuelle stand
> 
> Im Abfahrtsmodus, Sattelstütze geht zur Zeit nicht weiter rein, wird noch ein bischen gekürzt
> 
> ...




NICE

Wie macht sich denn der Vector Air HLR im Heck? Hast du schon ne Runde drehen können?

grüße kopis


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

vermute mal, ohne hinterradbremse und Kette wird sich das schlecht sagen lassen.


----------



## nino85 (4. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> vermute mal, ohne hinterradbremse und Kette wird sich das schlecht sagen lassen.



 Vielleicht macht er ja Downhill nach dem Motto: Wer bremst hat Angst.


----------



## warp4 (4. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach den Jens Kulpe angeschrieben, der hat damals die Mail wegen der ersten Verzögerung geschickt. Auf die Frage nach Neuigkeiten kam sofort Antwort - nix neues; auf die Frage nach Lieferbarkeit und Farbe der Monarchen kam bis jetzt noch nix!
> Verstehe aber nicht, warum gerade er, der in Dresden weit weg von der Zentrale in Mainz sitzt, für die Verbreitung der "Neuigkeiten" ausgewählt wurde. Wird wohl damit zusammenhängen, dass Carver rechtlich in Dresden niedergelassen ist - die haben damals in den 90er bestimmt ordentlich Aufbauprämie kassiert ... obwohl, solange gibt's die ja noch garnicht.
> Wenn er mir doch noch antwortet, gebe ich umgehend Bescheid ... etwas mies wäre es ja schon, wenn er garnicht antwortet - zumindest die Nachricht, dass er da nicht weiterhelfen kann sollte drin sein!



Passt schon. Laut Impressum sitzt Carver in Dresden...

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Und wie lang ist das her?



Vorgestern, später Nachmittag.

Update:

gerade ne Antwort bekommen. Gibt nix neues, aber meine zusätzlich gemachten Anregungen bezüglich Kommunikation hie rim Forum hat er weiter geleitet. Mal sehen ob's was bringt.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Passt schon. Laut Impressum sitzt Carver in Dresden...
> 
> Gruß
> Uwe


 
Wundert mich umso mehr, dass die da so bummeln, die Ossis  Vielleicht sollten die mal weniger an der Elbe spazieren gehen und sich um die Bikes kümmern 
Nur damit es keiner falsch versteht - ich habe selbst mal da gewohnt und bin überzeugter Ostbürger!


----------



## messias (4. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ... bin überzeugter Ostbürger!



Was macht denn einen überzeugten Ostbürger aus? Russisch Brot zum Frühstück und am 1.Mai die Fahne raus? 

Sorry für OT-Spam, bin selber Ossi, aber eher aus Zufall als aus Überzeugung


----------



## User85319 (4. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


>



Yeah geil, schaut aus als ob die Wippe aus CFK is


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Was macht denn einen überzeugten Ostbürger aus? Russisch Brot zum Frühstück und am 1.Mai die Fahne raus?
> 
> Sorry für OT-Spam, bin selber Ossi, aber eher aus Zufall als aus Überzeugung


 
Genau so!  Aber jetzt wo du es sagst, sehe ich auch, dass es etwas doof formuliert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (4. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Wundert mich umso mehr, dass die da so bummeln, die Ossis  Vielleicht sollten die mal weniger an der Elbe spazieren gehen und sich um die Bikes kümmern
> Nur damit es keiner falsch versteht - ich habe selbst mal da gewohnt und bin überzeugter Ostbürger!



basse ma uff mei freunt! Ich gloobe s hackt bei dir dor bürne! Das geht ja aber nu gar ni. Mir sin hier och ni immer froh über das was de wessis vorzappn. Und an dor elbe spaziern gehn is och jeder andorn beschäftschung vorzuziehn.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> basse ma uff mei freunt! Ich gloobe s hackt bei dir dor bürne! Das geht ja aber nu gar ni. Mir sin hier och ni immer froh über das was de wessis vorzappn. Und an dor elbe spaziern gehn is och jeder andorn beschäftschung vorzuziehn.


 Ich gebe dir in allen drei Punkten Recht: Birne - ja, Wessis - auch, Elbe - fjeden!


----------



## benzinkanister (4. April 2013)

konnte nur mal kurz probesitzen. gibt noch ein paar kleine baustellen wie hr-bremse kürzen, kette, schaltung. bin noch am überlegen ob ich die ganzen leitungen mit den 650b ausfallenden kürze. bei der kettenlänge wirds wohl schwer werden. Aber da ich die 650b ausfallenden erstmal eh höchstens zum tieferlegen im bikepark benutzen werden, werde ich die kette wohl auf 26" kürzen und dann bei 650b-ausfallenden die großen ritzel meiden.

beim einfedern bleibt die bremsleitung übrigens immer an der iscg-aufnahme hängen. Da muss ich noch ein bischen rumspielen oder mir was einfallen lassen.

bin auch mal auf den vector air gespannt. wobei das mein erstes eigenes nicht-hardtail ist. bin froh dass die gabel bisher nur ne verstellbare zugstufe hat, dann kann ich mich voll und ganz auf den dämpfer konzentrieren 

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> beim einfedern bleibt die bremsleitung übrigens immer an der iscg-aufnahme hängen.



? hast du die Bremse rechts?


----------



## benzinkanister (4. April 2013)

Ahh ne ich meinte eine der beiden schaltzughüllen.


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2013)

welche genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (4. April 2013)

Muss ich gleich mal schauen. Aber ich glaube es war die äussere, also schaltwerk.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> konnte nur mal kurz probesitzen. gibt noch ein paar kleine baustellen wie hr-bremse kürzen, kette, schaltung. bin noch am überlegen ob ich die ganzen leitungen mit den 650b ausfallenden kürze. bei der kettenlänge wirds wohl schwer werden. Aber da ich die 650b ausfallenden erstmal eh höchstens zum tieferlegen im bikepark benutzen werden, werde ich die kette wohl auf 26" kürzen und dann bei 650b-ausfallenden die großen ritzel meiden.
> 
> beim einfedern bleibt die bremsleitung übrigens immer an der iscg-aufnahme hängen. Da muss ich noch ein bischen rumspielen oder mir was einfallen lassen.
> 
> ...



Besorg dir für den Park doch einen günstigen 2.LRS und hau da ne RR-Kassette drauf. Dann brauchst da nicht dran denken.
Und danke für den Tip, ich hätte wahrscheinlich alles mit den kurzen Ausfallenden abgelängt und mich dann gewundert...


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2013)

Wollen wir Wetten das die Komplett bikes alle so kurze Züge und Schläuche haben das man kein 650B einbauen kann?


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wollen wir Wetten das die Komplett bikes alle so kurze Züge und Schläuche haben das man kein 650B einbauen kann?



Na tendenziell sind die doch meistens eher nen halben Meter zu lang, oder?
Da hilft dann nur Lenker kürzen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

Sehr wahrscheinlich, da sollen die langen Ausfallenden ja auch nicht mitgeliefert werden soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2013)

hab ich auch schon anders gesehen


es gab die ansage das bei allem beide dabei sind


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon anders gesehen
> 
> 
> es gab die ansage das bei allem beide dabei sind



Wann kam die? Ich kann nur die dass nur Die Rahmenkits und RnC die langen mit kriegen.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

Ich kann meine abgeben wenn nicht bei den Komplettbikes dabei ... aber billig sind die dann nicht


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. April 2013)

Jetzt lasst mal die Verschwörungskiste zu!

Zwei Sachen waren beim ICB von Beginn an sicher:


In jeder Produktlinie gibt es ein 650B-er!
Das ICB wird grundsätzlich mit Ausfallenenden für 26" *und *650B ausgeliefert!


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

Meine intensive Arbeit gegen diese unsägliche Laufradgröße scheint sich  allmählich auszuzahlen. Ihr werdet sehen, die sind nicht dabei, die  wurden vergessen zu produzieren.

Oh, da steht ja ne Kiste offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nauheimer (5. April 2013)

Mehr Infos und Fotos der Komplettbikes gibt es übrigens im Nachbarthread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/24/carver-icb-die-serienbikes-spezifikationen-farben-und-preise/

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1337878

Grüße
Nauheimer


----------



## warp4 (5. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst mal die Verschwörungskiste zu!
> 
> Zwei Sachen waren beim ICB von Beginn an sicher:
> 
> ...



Bist Du Dir bei Punkt 1 sicher ??
Meines Wissens gibt es eben KEIN 650B-er !?

Punkt 2 wurde mehrmals genau so kommuniziert und ich meine auch, alle Rahmenkits werden mit beiden Ausfallenden geliefert.
Die Komplettbikes aber nicht !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir bei Punkt 1 sicher ??
> Meines Wissens gibt es eben KEIN 650B-er !?
> 
> Punkt 2 wurde mehrmals genau so kommuniziert und ich meine auch, alle Rahmenkits werden mit beiden Ausfallenden geliefert.
> ...



Hab jetzt keine Zeit, das rauszusuchen, aber der Lieferumfang 26 + Ausfallenden für 650B hat sich bei mir fest eingebrannt.

Bei der Gelegenheit:

Wie von mir bereits prophezeit, hier die Enduro-Gabel in 35mm auch für 650B und 29 von Rock Shox im Mai 2013:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/04/rock-shox-pike/


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Zeit, das rauszusuchen, aber der Lieferumfang 26 + Ausfallenden für 650B hat sich bei mir fest eingebrannt.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit:
> 
> ...



Das mit den Ausfallenden hab ich auch so in Erinnerung. Sind immer dabei.

Die neue Pike...hmmh...nur Luft und nur komische Systeme. Über die 15mm Steckachse liese sich ja noch hinwegsehen...Andererseits auch wieder logisch, sonst wäre es zu lyrikisch.
Aber den neue Monarchen find ich nimmer so schön

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. April 2013)

Ich werd nicht wieder:

_Reverb Stealth mit Connectamajig_

Genau das, eine Schnellkupplung für Hydroleitungen am Bike, habe ich letztes Jahr irgendwann in die Diskussion um die Stealth geworfen...
Gut das ich mir die aktuelle nicht gekauft habe...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht wieder:
> 
> _Reverb Stealth mit Connectamajig_
> 
> ...



Aber hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht was die bei einer innen verlegten Leitung bringt?...bzw. wie es möglich sein soll diese als Vorteil einzusetzen? 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. April 2013)

Aber evtl. sollten dann die 650B-Fans mit dem ICB noch warten bis die 2014er Modelle draußen sind. 
Sollte dann mit der Pike ja kein Thema sein, da was Sinnvolles auf die Räder zu stellen. Vielleicht sind ja sogar Midseason-Modelle mit 2014er Komponenten denkbar. 

Ich finde die Pike recht interessant, in 35mm Standrohren ist der Unterschied Air zu Coil meistens nichtmehr so gravierend, die RCT3 finde ich auch nicht schlecht, LSC kann man extern verstellen bis einem die drei Stufen gut zusagen, wenn man mehr HSC braucht muss da halt einmal was am Shimstack gemacht werden.
Aber nicht variabel genug für meine Ansprüche an das ICB


----------



## Hasifisch (5. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht was die bei einer innen verlegten Leitung bringt?...bzw. wie es möglich sein soll diese als Vorteil einzusetzen?
> 
> G.



Ich mag generell innen verlegte Züge nicht...
Aber gerade wenn du den Zug im Unterrohr verlegt hast kannst du am Übergang zum Sitzrohr, wo er ja sicher sowieso raus muss, die Kupplung anbringen und sparst dir das Ein- und Ausfädeln, wenn du mal die Stütze an ein anderes Bike machst, zur Wartung etc.


----------



## Pilatus (5. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber evtl. sollten dann die 650B-Fans mit dem ICB noch warten bis die 2014er Modelle draußen sind.



das bin ich grad am überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. April 2013)

naja ist ja nichts wirklich neues... so Schnellkupplungen gibt es ja schon lange. die guten die wirklich ohne Luft ziehen arbeiten und klein sind kosten halt einiges.
z.b. bei staubli

sind aber immer dicker als der Schlauch. daher müsste das Loch im Rahmen auch größer sein um die durch ziehen zu können.

wird also eher direkt an der Stütze sein.


p.s. ist das ICB kein Midseason Modell?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> p.s. ist das ICB kein Midseason Modell?



Ok, dann erfinden wir eine neue Schublade und nennen es Lateseason-Modell


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich mag generell innen verlegte Züge nicht...
> Aber gerade wenn du den Zug im Unterrohr verlegt hast kannst du am Übergang zum Sitzrohr, wo er ja sicher sowieso raus muss, die Kupplung anbringen und sparst dir das Ein- und Ausfädeln, wenn du mal die Stütze an ein anderes Bike machst, zur Wartung etc.



Ich ja auch nicht 
Dachte du wolltest darauf raus Aber egal, da müßte aber dann ein groooßes Loch in den Rahmen gebohrt werden

G.


----------



## foreigner (5. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber evtl. sollten dann die 650B-Fans mit dem ICB noch warten bis die 2014er Modelle draußen sind.


Aber nicht vergessen: Erhältlich erst 2015.


----------



## Peter Lustig (5. April 2013)

Wie lang ist Stefan eigentlich im Urlaub? Habs wohl irgendwie überlesen...


----------



## doriuscrow (5. April 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Wie lang ist Stefan eigentlich im Urlaub? Habs wohl irgendwie überlesen...


 
Hier die Antwort!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10470973&postcount=355


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (5. April 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, welche Breite der Hinterbau hat.
Damit ich schon mal den Laufradsatz für mein ICB Framekit zusammen stellen kann.
135mm oder 142mm ?


----------



## vx2200 (5. April 2013)

142


----------



## doriuscrow (5. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche breite der hinterbau hat.
> Damit ich schon mal den laufradsatz für mein icb framekit zusammen stellen kann.
> 135mm oder 142mm ?


 
142!


----------



## doriuscrow (5. April 2013)

Macht dann 284 ...


----------



## Peter Lustig (5. April 2013)

ich habs ja schon befürchtet


----------



## janifabi (5. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Macht dann 284 ...



uui,
thanks


----------



## doriuscrow (5. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> uui,
> thanks


 
Ergibt einen sehr schönen Speichenwinkel ...


----------



## foreigner (5. April 2013)

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:


----------



## janifabi (5. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



wow,
nicht mal meine Knucklehead Bj.46 hat so *Fette* Reifen, Respekt


ist das der neue Muddy-Marry?


----------



## kopis (6. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> sieht garnich schlecht aus, danke



so heute ist er gekommen 
schickes Teil und wie versprochen 126gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (6. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> so heute ist er gekommen
> schickes Teil und wie versprochen 126gr


 
Na dann knackst du ja die 13-Kilo-Marke!


----------



## kopis (6. April 2013)

..schauen wir mal


----------



## coastalwolf (6. April 2013)

Ich bin dann mal raus....

....siehe Signatur. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.


----------



## doriuscrow (6. April 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal raus....
> 
> ....siehe Signatur. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.


 
Darf man fragen warum? Also schade ist es ja sowieso!!!!


----------



## coastalwolf (6. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Darf man fragen warum? Also schade ist es ja sowieso!!!!



Ich habe schon ein Enduro und ein eher sportliches AM. Mit dem ICB-Rahmen wollte ich mir ein abfahrtsorientiertes AM aufbauen. Egal wie ich den Aufbau drehe. Sobald er sinnvoll ist, habe ich auch das Gewicht von meinem Enduro erreicht.

Der ICB-Kit ist ein toller Rahmen (Geometrie, Features, Design etc.). Aber eben ganz klar ein Enduro und kein AM. 150mm FW-Option hin oder her.


----------



## doriuscrow (6. April 2013)

... verstehe ...


----------



## Micha-L (6. April 2013)

Und deshalb muss man den Preis um 400â¬ oder 50% erhÃ¶hen? 

Edit: Sorry. Ich sehe grade Du verkaufst nicht nur den Rahmen sondern auch noch Anbauteile und Werkzeug.


----------



## piilu (6. April 2013)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem abfahrtsorientierten AM und einem Enuro?


----------



## Kharne (6. April 2013)

Das AM kommt mit 3-fach und Fox 32, das Enduro mit 2-fach, C-Guide und Fox 34...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

Ich dachte eher das ein AM eine gesetzte seriöse Farbe hat und ein Enduro eher bunt ist.

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (6. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem abfahrtsorientierten AM und einem Enuro?



D.h. für mich abfahrtsorientiertes AM:

Revelation/Talas 32 - vielleicht noch die neue Pike
2-fach mit Vortrieb (24/38 - 26/38)
Kein Bash
Keine KeFü - nur Plus-Schaltwerk
LRS ohne Bikepark- und Drop-Reserve mit 1500-1600g/min. 23mm Maulweite
z.B. FA/NN 2,4" od. RQ/MK 2,2"
Gesamtgewicht max. 13 kg bei XL-Rahmen

....und die gelungene Geo vom ICB bei einem Rahmengewicht von min. 500-700g weniger. Mein 301-Rahmen wiegt knapp 1 kg weniger!!! Inklusive Freigabe für 180mm Gabeln. Leider mit 68 Grad LW und sportlich straffem Hinterbau.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ....und die gelungene Geo vom ICB bei einem Rahmengewicht von min. 500-700g weniger. Mein 301-Rahmen wiegt knapp 1 kg weniger!!! .



Das soll ja jetzt kein Lästern gegen das 301 sein (schönes Rad), aber ich hoffe schon sehnsüchtlich das das Carver mehr aushält

G.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das soll ja jetzt kein Lästern gegen das 301 sein (schönes Rad), aber ich hoffe schon sehnsüchtlich das das Carver mehr aushält
> 
> G.



Das ist glaub ich schon fast egal welches mehr aushält, weil wirklich kaputt kriegt man den 301 auch nur bei grober Fehlbenutzung. War auch kein Fan von dem Ding aber es reagiert auf grobe Abnutzung mit völliger Ignoranz.

Der große Unterschied (mal ab vom Gewicht) liegt eher in der Geometrie und der Hinterbauperformance, weil da sind beide Räder mal deutlich für unterschiedliche Ziele optimiert.

Das 301 ist so ein schönes Do It All Bike und funktioniert (ab Mk10 - meiner Meinung nach) am besten mit 140er Wippe und 160er Gabel, das ICB wird jeder aufs maximale Setting aufblasen. Zu Recht!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

Ja drum wettere ich auch nicht gegens 301. 
Da das ICB eh eher mit dem 601 zu vergleichen ist und das schient die "grobe Fehlbelastung" ja gut wegzustecken
Aber immer dieses blablub mit das und jenes ist so und soviel leichter ist nervig
Weil wenns ICB "nur" ein 301 wäre, dann wäres es ansich untauglich für seinen Zweck

G.


----------



## benzinkanister (7. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Na dann knackst du ja die 13-Kilo-Marke!



habe heute mal gewogen: 15,2 kg
aber nur auf ner personenwaage...

hier mal eine teileliste zum nachrechnen oder so:

Rahmen: XL, raw
Gabel: X-Fusion Vengeance Coil R, tapered
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Vector Air HLR 215x63
Steuersatz: Sickpack
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Sattel: Fizik Tundra AL
Antrieb: SLX 2x9 (mit kurzem Schltwerk und XT-Kassette/Kette), Blackspire Bash und Bionicon C-Guide
Bremsen: Shimano Zee 203/180
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 / DT Swiss EX500
Bereifung: Vorne High Roller 2 in 2,4" und EXO / Hinten Fat Albert 2,35
Vorbau: Holzfeller 50mm
Lenker: Funn Fatboy 785mm
Griffe: Syntace
Pedale: Wellgo irgendwas

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (7. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> habe heute mal gewogen: 15,2 kg
> aber nur auf ner personenwaage...
> 
> hier mal eine teileliste zum nachrechnen oder so:
> ...


 
Was noch viel wichtiger ist ... wie fährt es sich??????


----------



## null-2wo (7. April 2013)

heidi klum schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid, ich habe heute leider kein Foto für dich.


----------



## benzinkanister (7. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Was noch viel wichtiger ist ... wie fährt es sich??????



also ich bin nur mal 5 minuten bei mir um den block gefahren. bei dem schönen wetter eigentlich eine sünde, aber heute passts zeitlich einfach nicht rein 

kann nur sagen dass die kiste nen super vortrieb hat. kann halt nur den vergleich zu meinem hardtail ziehen, und da brauchts sich überhaupt nicht verstecken! sitzposition ist perfekt, muss sich jetzt noch auf dem trail zeigen obs mit der länge passt.

was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
wenn ihr einen slx-umwerfer montiert wird das verdammt knapp zum sitzrohr. bei mir passt da grad noch so ein blatt papier dazwischen nachdem ich ihn eingestellt habe. also drauf achten, nicht dass ihr euch ne fiese furche ins sitzrohr zieht wenn ihr testweise mit nicht eingestelltem umwerfer einfedert!

gruß


----------



## benzinkanister (7. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Was noch viel wichtiger ist ... wie fährt es sich??????



also ich bin nur mal 5 minuten bei mir um den block gefahren. bei dem schönen wetter eigentlich eine sünde, aber heute passts zeitlich einfach nicht rein 

kann nur sagen dass die kiste nen super vortrieb hat. kann halt nur den vergleich zu meinem hardtail ziehen, und da brauchts sich überhaupt nicht verstecken! sitzposition ist perfekt, muss sich jetzt noch auf dem trail zeigen obs mit der länge passt.

was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
wenn ihr einen slx-umwerfer montiert wird das verdammt knapp zum sitzrohr. bei mir passt da grad noch so ein blatt papier dazwischen nachdem ich ihn eingestellt habe. also drauf achten, nicht dass ihr euch ne fiese furche ins sitzrohr zieht wenn ihr testweise mit nicht eingestelltem umwerfer einfedert!

gruß


----------



## doriuscrow (7. April 2013)

Du hast eine "echte" 2-fach Kurbel, richtig? Dann wird es sicher bei umgebauten 3-fach noch enger ... hmm

Zur Not muss eben noch ein Spacer unter die Lagerschale - dann wird da schon genug Platz ...


----------



## Micha-L (7. April 2013)

Oh weh. Dann sollten wir beim Kauf also alle darauf achten.

Die Furche zieht dann sicher auch so mancher Taiwanese oder XXL Mechaniker rein....

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## doriuscrow (7. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> wenn ihr einen slx-umwerfer montiert wird das verdammt knapp zum sitzrohr. bei mir passt da grad noch so ein blatt papier dazwischen nachdem ich ihn eingestellt habe. also drauf achten, nicht dass ihr euch ne fiese furche ins sitzrohr zieht wenn ihr testweise mit nicht eingestelltem umwerfer einfedert!
> 
> gruß


 
Mach doch mal ein Bild, bitte!


----------



## benzinkanister (7. April 2013)

Hab eine umgebaute 3-fach kurbel.


----------



## doriuscrow (7. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Hab eine umgebaute 3-fach kurbel.


 
edit: war Quatsch, glaub ich!


----------



## EraZeR (8. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:
Gibts schon nen neuen Stand? Irgendwas? Dass die Komplettbikes eloxiert, verschickt oder sonst irgendwas damit gemacht worden ist? (Sollte doch nach der Taipeh Messe was bekannt gegeben werden.)
Bei 5-6 Wochen (falls Zoll-Gedöns noch dazukommt) Reisezeit ist ja schon fast der Mai durch bis das Rad dann hier beim Endkunden ankommt. 
So langsam frag ich mich ob sich das warten lohnt / gelohnt hat :/
Bin Feuer und Flamme für das Teil, aber die sich immer weiter nach hinten verschiebende Lieferbarkeit + die Null-Informations-Strategie seitens Carver (Stefan natürlich ausgenommen) lässt mich immer mehr Zweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (8. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Sorry, dass ihr warten musstet... an Ostern is halt Family-Gedöns wichtiger als das IBC
> 
> ...




Hi Stefan,

wann können wir endlich selber das RnC unter dem Hintern testen gehen
Was ist los...die sollten doch seit 23.03. endlich fertig sein

Gib mal einen Lagebericht durch...

Grüße kopis

p.s.: was macht die Planung ICB Festival???


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> wann können wir endlich selber das RnC unter dem Hintern testen gehen
> Was ist los...die sollten doch seit 23.03. endlich fertig sein
> ...


 
Rohre sollten am 23.03. fertig sein ... ich glaube das Zusammenschweissen ist im Preis mit drin


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2013)

Ich warte auch auf die Meldung: ICBs sind raus auf´s Schiff gegangen.
Wenn es Mai werden soll, dann müsste die Meldung so ganz allmählich mal kommen.


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Da ist doch wieder was schief gegangen - und diesmal so sehr, dass es sich keiner traut was zu sagen ...
Achtung, das soll provozieren! Zu einer Antwort!


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Rohre sollten am 23.03. fertig sein ... ich glaube das Zusammenschweissen ist im Preis mit drin



Waaas?
Braucht irgend jemand einen RnC in L?
Das ist mir nicht puristisch genug!!!


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Waaas?
> Braucht irgend jemand einen RnC in L?
> Das ist mir nicht puristisch genug!!!


 
Dann sattel doch um auf xl - da haste bissl Material zum Auseinanderflexen und als L wieder zusammenzubruzzeln!


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (8. April 2013)

Stefan sollte ja wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück sein 
Eine Info wäre wirklich nicht schlecht... 
Ich bin eigentlich immer sehr optimistisch aber mit Mai, ich weiß ja nicht!


----------



## haske (8. April 2013)

@ Stefan Stark

Wie sind eigentlich nun die Pläne zur Vorbestellung im Online-Shop gediehen?
Im XXL in Mainz wurde mir diese schon für letzte Woche angekündigt. 
Kommt da nochwas? 
- will doch nur möglichst schnell mein Geld loswerden ;-) -


----------



## vscope (8. April 2013)

haske schrieb:


> @ Stefan Stark
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich nun die Pläne zur Vorbestellung im Online-Shop gediehen?
> Im XXL in Mainz wurde mir diese schon für letzte Woche angekündigt.
> ...



Same here!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

sorry aber ich konnte es nicht mehr aushalten und habe meine Warterei def. beendet


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Jetzt sollte aber mal Bewegung in die Truppe kommen ... wenn die potentiellen Käufer anfangen fremdzukaufen!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte aber mal Bewegung in die Truppe kommen ... wenn die potentiellen Käufer anfangen fremdzukaufen!



Und dazu noch einer mit 493 Beiträgen zu dem Projekt! 

Andererseits wirbt Carver auf FB mit dem Enduroeinsatz.

Komische Taktik, um neue Käuferschichten zu erschließen.


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Und dazu noch einer mit 493 Beiträgen zu dem Projekt!
> 
> Andererseits wirbt Carver auf FB mit dem Enduroeinsatz.
> 
> Komische Taktik, um neue Käuferschichten zu erschließen.


 
Da ist doch bei allen Herstellern das gleiche - ganz an der Spitze m.M. Radon. Jeden Tag 50 Bilder und doofe Sprüche auf FB, aber wenn man mal ne Frage stellt - null Reaktion.
Wenn das hier durch ist, such ich mir noch ein anderes Hobby zum Ausgleich ... was entspannendes ... Stricken, oder so ...


----------



## Pintie (8. April 2013)

ja dann fang mit den stricken an Fahrradständern an... gibts weniger Kratzer...











ich will nur hoffen das ich dann auch eins bekomme wenns lieferbar ist... 
wenn dann alle gleich weg sind würde meine Stimmung sicher umschlagen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Da ist doch bei allen Herstellern das gleiche - ganz an der Spitze m.M. Radon. Jeden Tag 50 Bilder und doofe Sprüche auf FB, aber wenn man mal ne Frage stellt - null Reaktion.
> Wenn das hier durch ist, such ich mir noch ein anderes Hobby zum Ausgleich ... was entspannendes ... Stricken, oder so ...



In Bezug auf Radon ist das Geschichte. Die rühren zwar die Werbetrommel auf FB bis zum Glühen, antworten aber inzwischen tatsächlich auf Fragen (zumindest auf meine ). 

Wenn es eine schöne Fachfrage ist, kannst Du die auch an den Bodo direkt stellen und bekommst eine gute und nette Antwort.  Wenn die nicht so viel von dem SRAM-Zeug in Schaltung und Bremsen verbauen würden, ... 

Auf den Radon-Festivals ist Bodo auch da und ist sehr interessiert an den Nutzermeinungen. Ach so, ja, Festival, bei Radon finden die auch statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Unser Ingenieur ist ja auch sehr interessiert ... 
Aber der "Vertrieb" ist das Problem


----------



## coastalwolf (8. April 2013)

Habe heute mit Fahrrad-XXL telefoniert. Hörte sich nicht wirklich optimistisch an. Echt schade um das schöne Projekt.


----------



## haske (8. April 2013)

Was meinst du mit hört sich nicht optimistisch an? 
Die Lieferzeit?


----------



## piilu (8. April 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Fahrrad-XXL telefoniert. Hörte sich nicht wirklich optimistisch an. Echt schade um das schöne Projekt.



lass micht raten das Schiff hatte nen neuen Captain


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

Böse 

G.


----------



## haske (8. April 2013)

Also ich versteh v.a. nicht, warum man online immer noch nicht vorbestellen kann. Die XXL Shops haben das ja auch zugelassen. Nur haben die insgesamt seltsam geringe Stückzahlen vorbestellt, so dass die nun wohl vergeben sind. Der Rest soll soweit ich das verstanden hab ja nun über den Onlineshop abgewickelt werden, oder? 
So hatte man mir das jedenfalls im XXL in Mainz vor etwa 10 Tagen erklärt, weil leider mein gewünschtes ICB Modell dort schon vollständig vergriffen war...


----------



## haske (8. April 2013)

Andererseits hab ich auch schon nen Alternativplan: 
Werd sonst nicht so ganz fremd gehen und mir ne Fanes holen .


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> sorry aber ich konnte es nicht mehr aushalten und habe meine Warterei def. beendet




Slayer ist in jedem Fall ein top Erstaz 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

Hey Leute...

... Urlaub rum  ...

... wollt ihr etwa Antworten?


----------



## Kharne (8. April 2013)

Nein Stefan, wir wollen bloß Antworten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (8. April 2013)

Also ich will keine Antworten, ich will'n Bike


----------



## Das_Playmobil (8. April 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Also ich will keine Antworten, ich will'n Bike



Würde mir auch reichen 
Bestimmt erfahren wir jetzt, dass das ganze Projekt einfach nur ein großer Streich war, den Stefan uns gespielt hat.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

Also die R'nC Rahmen gehen nächsten Mittwoch auf die Reise. Wenn das Zeug nicht zu lange im Zoll hängen bleibt, dann sehe ich hoffentlich schon einige R'nC Fahrer in Riva  Warum wir schon wieder so weit nach hinten gereicht wurden kann ich derzeit nicht sagen.

Was ich sagen kann ist, dass da noch mal das ein oder andere Gespräch mit unseren Zulieferern fällig wird... mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass es denen schei*egal ist, was dieses Projekt für die Community und für Carver bedeutet  Das haben wir mehr als ein mal erwähnt...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

Weitere Info:

Die Framesets gehen Ende April auf die Reise. Wenige Tage später die ICB03-Rahmen, die werden wir höchstpersönlich in Deutschland montieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

ICB01 & ICB02 => Infos folgen, hängt vom Assembler ab


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2013)

und was ist mit ICB 02 ?


----------



## -Wally- (8. April 2013)

Nabend,

das werden dann auch nur die R'n'C Rahmen, die da kommen, oder? Ich meine nur, weil es mal hieß, dass dann bei dieser ersten Luftfrachtsendung auch die normalen Framekits dabei sind, oder jedenfalls ein paar...

edit: Ah okay, da war der Stefan dann doch schneller.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2013)

ok, warst schneller.


----------



## messias (8. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was ich sagen kann ist, dass da noch mal das ein oder andere Gespräch mit unseren Zulieferern fällig wird... mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass es denen schei*egal ist, was dieses Projekt für die Community und für Carver bedeutet  Das haben wir mehr als ein mal erwähnt...



Ganz ehrlich Stefan, warum soll den Zulieferern ein Projekt wichtig sein, dass doch scheinbar selbst für Carver keine besonder große Bedeutung hat? 
Die Tatsache, dass du hier ganz allein die Carver-Fahne hochhalten musst sowie die Berichte, dass die XXL-Läden kaum Bikes bestellt haben, das zeigt doch alles eher, dass das ICB für Carver nur ein Randthema ist. Wenn das für Carver ein wirklich wichtiges Ding wär, dann würden die das ihren Lieferanten schon vermittelt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (8. April 2013)

Werden die ICB 02 Rahmen dann auch erst Ende April fertig?
Das hieße ja 02er ICB wäre frühestens Mitte Juni hier.
Sehr gelinde ausgedrückt: Mies!

Lasst den Rahmenbauer dann doch die Luftfracht für die 02er Zahlen, wenn er so im Verzug ist. Anders werden die es nicht lernen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Werden die ICB 02 Rahmen dann auch erst Ende April fertig?
> Das hieße ja 02er ICB wäre frühestens Mitte Juni hier.
> Sehr gelinde ausgedrückt: Mies!
> 
> Lasst den Rahmenbauer dann doch die Luftfracht für die 02er Zahlen, wenn er so im Verzug ist. Anders werden die es nicht lernen.



Was Erklärungen und Ausreden betrifft, sind die echt fit... das is nix zu wollen.

Kleines Beispiel, anderes Projekt:
Ein Zulieferer hat sich fast drei Wochen nachdem er die Zeichnungen bekommen hat gemeldet: "Ups, die Angebote sind noch nicht fertig... wir konnten die 3D-Daten nicht öffnen."
Komisch nur, dass ich mit einem anderen kleinen, deutschen Hersteller () schon seit Ewigkeiten mit dem gleichen Austauschformat mit diesem Zulieferer arbeite...
Was willste machen? Wenn man da unten mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut ist ganz schnell das Verhältnis zerrüttet. Das habe ich schon ausprobiert 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. April 2013)

Hab das mit der Faust und der Zerrüttung gerade mal ausprobiert! Die Schockwelle arbeitet sich gerade das Rheintal hoch und sollte gleich ankommen!


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2013)

Mh, doof. Aber wenn man es richtig vertraglich regelt, dann helfen normal auch keine Ausreden. 
Aber mit "da unten" habe ich wenig zu schaffen. Wenn, dann nur mit Tochterfirma, da kann man dann auch auf den Tisch hauen. ;-)


Keine Antwort. Also, stimmt das wohl:



foreigner schrieb:


> Werden die ICB 02 Rahmen dann auch erst Ende April fertig?
> Das hieße ja 02er ICB wäre frühestens Mitte Juni hier.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Stefan, warum soll den Zulieferern ein Projekt wichtig sein, dass doch scheinbar selbst für Carver keine besonder große Bedeutung hat?
> Die Tatsache, dass du hier ganz allein die Carver-Fahne hochhalten musst sowie die Berichte, dass die XXL-Läden kaum Bikes bestellt haben, das zeigt doch alles eher, dass das ICB für Carver nur ein Randthema ist. Wenn das für Carver ein wirklich wichtiges Ding wär, dann würden die das ihren Lieferanten schon vermittelt bekommen.



Was wir mit diesem Projekt in Bewegung setzen würden hat am Anfang wohl keiner gedacht... mich eingeschlossen! Ich würde mir natürlich schon wünschen, dass das ICB ganz weit oben auf der Liste innerhalb der XXL-Gruppe steht. Es ist aber auch verständlich, dass die kommerziell nutzbaren Bike-Kategorien für die einzelnen Läden wichtiger sind... die stehen ja auch unter wirtschaftlichem Zwang!
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass das ICB-Projekt zu einem stärkeren Marken-Selbstbewusstsein innerhalb der Gruppe führt. Dann bekommen Projekte wie das ICB auch eher die angemessene Priorität eingeräumt... im Moment ist es außerhalb des Carver-Teams noch schwierig zu begreifen, dass unsere Marke zu einer echten MARKE wird (zumindest, wenn es nach dem Team geht ). Das ist aber auch verständlich, schließlich muss das größtenteils recht frische Team erstmal zeigen was es kann.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

@foreigner:

Liefertermin ICB02 da könntest Du leider recht haben... 
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass es vielleicht was flotter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @_foreigner_:
> 
> Liefertermin ICB02 da könntest Du leider recht haben...
> Ich hoffe allerdings, dass es vielleicht was flotter geht.


 
Leider werden viele nicht so lange warten wollen ... damit wird sich dann wohl zumindest das Problem des Schnell-Vergriffen-Seins lösen 

Du meinst den 17.04. (Raw-Versand)?


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2013)

Ich hab´s gewußt. Wenn ich was teureres bestelle, was mit Fahrrad zu tun hat, warte ich immer (!!!) Monate. Weshalb sollte das diesmal ander sein... 

Wie waren noch die Worte meiner besseren Hälfte: 
Neues Fahrrad oder neues Aquarium?
Mh, falsch entschieden. Das andere stände fertig hier.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

jepp... die Raw können am 17.04 versendet werden, das ist ne ganz frische Info aus Taiwan


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Und die Monarchen sind vorhanden und schwarz - habe ich heute rausgefunden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2013)

@foreigner:

Kann mir vorstellen, wie Du und alle anderen Wartenden angepisst sind... bin selbst wahrscheinlich am meisten genervt (ich warte nicht nur, sondern muss auch noch den Kopp hin halten ).
Die Liefertermine waren definitv zu optimistisch veranschlagt, aber das scheint eine Krankheit der Bikebranche zu sein... außer den Ingenieuren will einfach keiner wahr haben, dass Pferde GRUNDSÄTZLICH UND BEI JEDER GELEGENHEIT vor die Apotheke kotzen


----------



## f4lkon (8. April 2013)

Puh Mitte Juni ist hart. Der Mann am Telefon aus der Filiale meinte heute Anfang Juni zu mir. 

Ich denke wenn imMai das gute Wetter sesshaft wird, kann ich nicht mehr so lange warten, zumal man sich nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Bike holt. Dann möchte man es auch so gut es geht nutzen. Hoffe aber dennoch auf einen Erfolg für das ICB.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2013)

für die Feierabendrunde muss dann weiterhin das 1998er Centurion her halten, oder ich muss halt die 18kg zur Abfahrt wuchten.
Ein Enduro ist bei mir echt überfällig, dass das jetzt so lange dauert nervt schon gewaltig. Werde halt vermehrt in Bikeparks fahren. Dafür hab ich ja ein Rad.


----------



## doriuscrow (8. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Also die R'nC Rahmen gehen nächsten Mittwoch auf die Reise. Wenn das Zeug nicht zu lange im Zoll hängen bleibt, dann sehe ich hoffentlich schon einige R'nC Fahrer in Riva
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
R'nC sicher ... Elox/Pulver/Lack'nC wohl eher kaum


----------



## Fury (9. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Weitere Info:
> 
> Die Framesets gehen Ende April auf die Reise. Wenige Tage später die ICB03-Rahmen, die werden wir höchstpersönlich in Deutschland montieren.



sorry Stefan, aber das verstehe ich nicht!
Das ICB 02 ist ja nun die ursprünglich gedachte "Exclusiv-Mtb-News-Edition". Verständlicherweise sind die meisten hier auf genau dieses Modell scharf, darüber wurde ja mühsam gestritten, abgestimmt und fast ein Jahr daruf hin gearbeitet.
Jetzt wird aber eine IBC 03 Exclusiv Version bevorzugt, damit am Topmodell "assembled in Germany" stehen kann? Wo ist denn da die Logik? Ich hätte gerne gesehen, dass die 02er Version genau diese "Vorzugsbehandlung" bekommt. Dann hätte man neben "assembled in Germany" auch noch richtigerweise "designed, engineered an co-ordinated in Germany" dranschreiben können! Ausserdem würden - wie man jetzt sieht - die Bikes früher beim Kunden sein.
Nun wird die Community und mit ihr das erarbeitete Bike immer weiter nach hinten durchgereicht, die IBC Edition ganz normal ins Line-Up integriert etc. Das könnte man auch als Geringschätzung verstehen...
Stefan, nicht persönlich gemeint, Du stehst halt in der ersten Reihe und bekommst es jetzt ab...


----------



## gabarinza (9. April 2013)

Jaja, und immer sind die Anderen schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. April 2013)

also mitte Juni ist schon eher spät.
da drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, wie viele Leute nach einer Alternative greifen?

ich bin jetzt auch am hadern, schade eigentlich...


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

Zeit die man glaubt das es dauert mal pi.... meine Erfahrung und das stimmt fast immer.

Also sind wir ehrlich - ICB 2 = ende Juni. 

sind dann da wenigsten die 2014er Parts dran?

Da geht am Ende die Kalkulation doch auf. Bis dahin werden einige fremd kaufen gehen.

Habe noch keine richtige Alternative gefunden. Wenn mir eine übern Weg läuft könnte ich bis dahin auch schwach werden.


----------



## visualex (9. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Neben dem unschönen Termin-Hinundher mal eine ganz andere Frage. Gibts neue bzw. detailiertere Fahrberichte? Ich nehme mal an du bist das Rad im Urlaub ausgiebigst gefahren und hast allerlei Einstellungen ausprobiert. Das es sich super fährt steht hier ja außer Frage, aber ich würde gerne noch ein paar Details drumherum hören. Wie z.B. kommt man mit einer 170er Gabel und einer AM-Ausrichtung noch zurecht, oder ist eine absenkbare 160er eher ratsam? Macht die Geometrieverstellung aus dem Rahmen zwei verschiedene Bikes oder sind es nur Feinheiten die man merkt. Naja, so Kram halt. Ich weiß, alles Geschmackssache und ein Ding der persönlichen Vorlieben, aber mich interessieren echte Meinungen aus der Praxis. 

BTW: Sind die anderen Rahmengrößen mal gewogen worden? Mich interessiert das Gewicht des L-Rahmens.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. April 2013)

Ich fänd es jetzt auch mal an der Zeit, die tatsächlichen Gewichte der Kompletträder bekannt zu geben. Seit dem Fototermin sind ja auch schon wieder 11 Tage rum.


----------



## Paramedicus (9. April 2013)

Juni fürs IBC2?

Es wurde von Anfang an gesagt es gäbe nen Zeitpuffer. 
Aber Juni ist echt übel. Und dazu schaut noch evtl noch einige in die Röhre? Bei aller Verbundenheit zum Projekt, aber das geht einfach nicht.

Gibts denn bei Carver einen Plan wie das geregelt werden soll?


----------



## vscope (9. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Was mich interessieren würde.
Wenn wir schon länger auf das Bike warten müssen.
Wie kann man dann sicherstellen dass man zumindest eines bekommt?
Worst Case: Warten bis Mitte Juni. Dann alle bereits ausverkauft...

Und  ja, das Gewicht des ICB02 wäre schon interessant 

lg


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich fänd es jetzt auch mal an der Zeit, die tatsächlichen Gewichte der Kompletträder bekannt zu geben. Seit dem Fototermin sind ja auch schon wieder 11 Tage rum.



paar gramm +- sind mir egal...

ich würde gerne mal eine Verlässliche Info haben was wirklich für Parts verbaut werden.

welche reverb usw usw....

Am ende wartet man bis juni und dann sind plötzlich andere Teile dran. (Würde mich nicht mehr wundern). Da würde ich dann aber mit der Stihl an der Tür klingeln...


----------



## ride_science (9. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Zeit die man glaubt das es dauert mal pi.... meine Erfahrung und das stimmt fast immer.
> 
> Also sind wir ehrlich - ICB 2 = ende Juni.
> 
> ...



Geht mir gleich...bin deswegen schon am überlegen ob ich eine Stufe drunter (150-160 mm;AM bis AM+ Bereich) zuschlage. Überraschenderweise (konnte das in den letzten Jahren eigentlich nicht beobachten) gibt es auch dort (vereinzelt) in diesem Jahr vernünftig ausgestattete (komplett SLX, leider eher nicht in Kombination mit RockShox) Räder.

Brauch ich 170 mm reichen...150-160 mm...Meine alte Frage kommt wieder auf


----------



## vscope (9. April 2013)

Also fassen wir zusammen:

1.) Wie, wo, wann Vorbestellung?
2.) Welche Parts sind beim ICB02 verbaut (Lyrik, Reverb...) 2014er Parts?
3.) Welches Gewicht hat das ICB02
4.) Fahrbericht von Stefan

Weitere Fragen bitte anhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> 
> Neben dem unschönen Termin-Hinundher mal eine ganz andere Frage. Gibts neue bzw. detailiertere Fahrberichte? Ich nehme mal an du bist das Rad im Urlaub ausgiebigst gefahren und hast allerlei Einstellungen ausprobiert. Das es sich super fährt steht hier ja außer Frage, aber ich würde gerne noch ein paar Details drumherum hören. Wie z.B. kommt man mit einer 170er Gabel und einer AM-Ausrichtung noch zurecht, oder ist eine absenkbare 160er eher ratsam? Macht die Geometrieverstellung aus dem Rahmen zwei verschiedene Bikes oder sind es nur Feinheiten die man merkt. Naja, so Kram halt. Ich weiß, alles Geschmackssache und ein Ding der persönlichen Vorlieben, aber mich interessieren echte Meinungen aus der Praxis.
> 
> BTW: Sind die anderen Rahmengrößen mal gewogen worden? Mich interessiert das Gewicht des L-Rahmens.



Hi Visualex,

habe leider noch keine neuen Infos für Dich... ich habe mich im Urlaub recht weit entfernt von Zweirädern aller Art gehalten. Dadurch, dass mich das Projekt im Moment persönlich ziemlich belastet (kann ja selber nix mehr beeinflussen... bin nur Konstrukteur!) und tausend andere Baustellen zu bearbeiten sind hatte ich nicht die größte Lust zum radeln  Heute Abend wollte ich mal ne gediegene Tour mitm Kumpel fahren, ma schauen wie es dafür taugt.

Gewichte:
Aufgrund der Hektik beim Shooting haben wir total verpeilt die Bikes zu wiegen... habe einen Kollegen in St. Augustin aber gerade gebeten die Stücke noch mal an die Waage zu hängen (wir hatten leider keine drei kompletten Bikes und mussten Teile umschrauben, deswegen müssen wir halt Einzelteile wiegen).

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Gewichtsinfos könnten heute noch folgen, der Kollege hatte das für heute eh auf dem Plan (grad kam die Mails rein...).


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Also fassen wir zusammen:
> 
> 1.) Wie, wo, wann Vorbestellung?
> 2.) Welche Parts sind beim ICB02 verbaut (Lyrik, Reverb...) 2014er Parts?
> ...



1./2./3. => leite ich weiter
4. => wenn ich mal wieder Zeit & Lust zum heizen habe


----------



## visualex (9. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... ich habe mich im Urlaub recht weit entfernt von Zweirädern aller Art gehalten. Dadurch, dass mich das Projekt im Moment persönlich ziemlich belastet (kann ja selber nix mehr beeinflussen... bin nur Konstrukteur!) und tausend andere Baustellen zu bearbeiten sind hatte ich nicht die größte Lust zum radeln



Kann ich gut verstehen. 

Gruss
Alex


----------



## vscope (9. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> 1./2./3. => leite ich weiter
> 4. => wenn ich mal wieder Zeit & Lust zum heizen habe



Danke!


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2013)

Also 2014 er Federungskomponenten wären zumindest eine gewisse Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit.
Immerhin tauchen auch im Juni schon Mid-season Bikes auf mit 2014er Teilen. Das sollte dann doch machbar sein.

Rock Shox, jetzt zeigt euch mal kundenfreundlich !
Und der Carver-Einkauf soll sich mal anstrengen!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Der 2014er Monarch ist häßlich...

.....aber wenn der 2014er Charger Pro 32 Speichen hätte, dann wäre ich auch dafür


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. April 2013)

Ansonsten: Da Juni eh spät ist, kann man dann auch auf die Idee kommen nochmal nen guten Monat zu warten und dann im Ausverkauf mit dickem Rabatt zuzuschlagen. 
Da bekommt man dann auch 2013er Teile und ein großer Vorteil des ICB -nämlich der Preisvorteil - ist dahin.


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der 2014er Monarch ist häßlich...
> 
> G.


 
Hä? Der sieht doch bis auf den Hebel (der besser aussieht) völlig gleich aus.


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

Da sehe ich dann auch das Problem...

Wenn das Teil sagen wir ende Juni zu kaufen ist....
bis dahin gibt es die ersten die schon reduziert sind. Und spätestens da gibt es dann mehr alternativen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hä? Der sieht doch bis auf den Hebel (der besser aussieht) völlig gleich aus.



Ne, dan hat man doch in der Form in Richtung Fox angepaßt....









G.


----------



## piilu (9. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der 2014er Monarch ist häßlich...
> 
> .....aber wenn der 2014er Charger Pro 32 Speichen hätte, dann wäre ich auch dafür
> 
> ...



Falls es sunringle 2014 überhaupt noch gibt


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Ich brauchte dringend nen Enduro für den Osterurlaub in Finale und dann fand ich den Slayer für gerade mal 908 Öcken bei Chainreactions, ich konnte nicht anders ,sorry. Das Projekt hat mir aber was bedeutet und ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Ob ich dann später noch das Carver als AM oder so aufbaue muß ich dann mal schauen.



doriuscrow schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte aber mal Bewegung in die Truppe kommen ... wenn die potentiellen Käufer anfangen fremdzukaufen!


----------



## Paramedicus (9. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, dan hat man doch in der Form in Richtung Fox angepaßt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sieht ja sogar der weiße gut aus...


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Dann könnte ja noch die neue Pike 160 dran 



foreigner schrieb:


> Also 2014 er Federungskomponenten wären zumindest eine gewisse Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit.
> Immerhin tauchen auch im Juni schon Mid-season Bikes auf mit 2014er Teilen. Das sollte dann doch machbar sein.
> 
> Rock Shox, jetzt zeigt euch mal kundenfreundlich !
> Und der Carver-Einkauf soll sich mal anstrengen!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> n fand ich den Slayer für gerade mal 908 Öcken bei Chainreactions



Ein Öcke ist Goldmark, Krügerrand oder Silvereagle, aber sag jetzt bitte nicht Euro!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Öcke ist Goldmark, Krügerrand oder Silvereagle, aber sag jetzt bitte nicht Euro!



Ja, 908 DoppelDM ist schon genial für den Rahmen in der heutigen Zeit

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (9. April 2013)

Für den Preis hätte ich auch direkt zugeschlagen


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. April 2013)

.


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/sen8Tn8CBA4



Die Situation ist wohl kaum treffender zu beschreiben....
wobei ich Stefan mal ganz deutlich ausnehmen würde.

Angeblich gibts doch bei Carver mehrere PM's... was machen die genau?


Herbert = Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (9. April 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/sen8Tn8CBA4
> 
> "I knew it, i am surrounded by assholes."
> 
> Sach mal, wer hat denn eigentlich bei Carver in Sachen ICB nun den Helm, aeh ... die Mütze auf? (Bin gerade dabei eine Voodoo Puppe zu basteln )


 
Wärst du mal lieber damals mit dem Proto durchgebrannt als grad keiner geschaut hat ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die Situation ist wohl kaum treffender zu beschreiben....
> wobei ich Stefan mal ganz deutlich ausnehmen würde.
> 
> Angeblich gibts doch bei Carver mehrere PM's... was machen die genau?
> ...



hehe... lustiges Bild, ganz so isses nu wirklich nicht 

Unsere PMs machen ja nicht nur ein ICB. Da gibts noch City-, Trekking-, Kinderräder, E-Bikes, andere Mountainbikes und ein Haufen Zubehör das organisiert werden will.
Es wäre verdammt unfair zu sagen die schaffen nix, nur weil die Jungs nicht im Forum aktiv sind. Für uns alle bedeutet das ICB-Projekt ein vielfaches (ich schätze 10-30x soviel) an Aufwand im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes. Das solltet ihr auch am berücksichtigen!

Dass wir noch einiges besser machen können ist keine Frage, aber denkt nicht die anderen Jungs wären nicht engagiert!!! Wir müssen alle auch innerhalb der XXL-Struktur funktionieren und das bringt einige Verantwortungen mit sich, die hier nicht offensichtlich sind.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Dann könnte ja noch die neue Pike 160 dran


 
Blos nicht !!!



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, dan hat man doch in der Form in Richtung Fox angepaßt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach deswegen sieht er plötzlich besser aus.
Ne, im Ernst, jetzt wo du´s sagst sehe ich´s auch. Und der sieht jetzt wirklich deutlich gelungener aus.


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hehe... lustiges Bild, ganz so isses nu wirklich nicht
> 
> Unsere PMs machen ja nicht nur ein ICB. Da gibts noch City-, Trekking-, Kinderräder, E-Bikes, andere Mountainbikes und ein Haufen Zubehör das organisiert werden will.
> Es wäre verdammt unfair zu sagen die schaffen nix, nur weil die Jungs nicht im Forum aktiv sind. Für uns alle bedeutet das ICB-Projekt ein vielfaches (ich schätze 10-30x soviel) an Aufwand im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes. Das solltet ihr auch am berücksichtigen!
> ...



Das wird schon so sein.

trotzdem kann es ja nicht so schwer sein mal paar infos weiter zu geben.

Mich interessiert z.b. die finale Teile Konfiguration.

Auch wenn es Arbeit ist - es sollte den Leuten bei Carver auch klar sein das es sehr schlechtes Image bringt wenn die das Projekt verkacken.

Situation:
- es dauert bis ende Juni / Anfang Juli bis die Dinger im Laden stehen.
- die Teile die versprochen waren sind nicht dran. (andere Parts, Reverb 125mm usw usw)
- Es sind trotzdem weniger Bikes da als Leute die eins haben wollen.

Den Shitstorm den es dann hagelt möchte ich als Firma nicht haben. Denke hier sind genug Leute die das weiter kommunizieren und Leuten davon abraten ein Carver zu kaufen.

Deshalb sollte den Jungs klar sein das sie da einmal die Woche 20min. investieren sollten, den Stand der Dinge weitergeben und mal klare Worte finden.


----------



## Marsgesicht (9. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - die Teile die versprochen waren sind nicht dran. (andere Parts, Reverb 125mm usw usw)



Das war doch vor kurzem Thema mit dem Ergebnis: 150mm, auch bei Größe M. Wieso schreibst du 125mm?


----------



## f4lkon (9. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: falls du die Infos hast, könntest du uns dann die Abweichungen von den ursprünglich festgelegten Parts nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

Weil ich langsam ncihts mehr glaube.
solange ich keinen Katalog sehe in dem das steht. oder das teil online mit den specs zu finden ist - ist es für mich nicht existent.

beim 1er sind ja auch mal eben Teile wie der Dämpfer geändert worden.
Und wer kann sagen ob die Anbauteile in 3 Monaten lieferbar sind?


----------



## Rick7 (9. April 2013)

Mein Gott manche Leute haben echt nix zu tun... Nix für ungut


----------



## mhedder (9. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Weitere Info:
> 
> Die Framesets gehen Ende April auf die Reise. Wenige Tage später die ICB03-Rahmen, die werden wir höchstpersönlich in Deutschland montieren.



Hi Stefan,

kannst Du das nochmal konkretisieren? Was heißt auf die Reise? Für die Lieferung der Framesets stand ja noch die Option der Luftfracht im Raum... 

Gruß 

Marc


----------



## Marsgesicht (9. April 2013)

Da ist was dran Merlin.

Im ersten Beitrag von diesem Faden wurde wie ich sehe das Gewicht  ICB01 von 14,5kg auf 15,0kg und ICB02 von 13,5kg auf 14,0kg geändert. Auch das Rahmengewicht wurden von 3 auf 3,25kg geändert.


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

Das die Gewichte nicht perfekt angegeben wurden ist ja ok. Wie soll das auch gehen.
Mal abgesehen davon das es da Schwankungen in Serie gibt. Nimm 5 mal das gleiche komplett. da wirst einige % +- haben

Und obs 14,55 oder 14,75 kg hat merke ich eh nicht.


----------



## haske (9. April 2013)

Lieferung Ende Juni, Anfang Juli ist hart. Blöd, dass ich mein AM schon verkauft hab. 
Ich überleg mir ne Fanes zu bestellen (rot lasur . Aber wenn man jetzt mal 8 Wochen Lieferzeit rechnet ist das auch inzwischen ziemlich spät. Ich hab ab 01. Juni kein Bike mehr... Immerhin noch nen altes Rennrad. Was mich von der Fanes auch noch abhält ist das Gewicht. Alternativ noch das Torque EX. Will aber echt nicht unbedingt auf Fox fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (9. April 2013)

Ich hab weder ein bike bestellt noch werde ich eins ordern, auch wenn die Geo und die Details sehr gut gewählt wurden. Warum? Ich hab ein gutes Bike. 

Trotzdem habe ich hier immer mitgelesen, weil das Projekt richtig gut war und engagierte Jungs mitgearbeitet haben. Wie man an dem aktuellen Stand sieht ist das praktische Ergenbis allerdings sehr ernüchternd - und hier sehe ich die Firma Carver bzw. die XXL-Gruppe dafür verantwortlich! Wir im Forum sind bei diesem Rad keine "normalen" Radfahrer, sondern Mitwirkende am Projekt. Dass die Emotionen bei den genannten Lieferzeiten hoch kochen ist vollkommen normal. Ich finde es sowieso sehr ruhig, dafür dass der Verzug einige Monate beträgt. Lasst jetzt mal den Frühling kommen - und der kommt - dann wird außer den 30 St keiner mehr das bike, zumindest diese Jahr, wollen.
.... Schade, aber der Imagegewinn für Carver/XXL durch dieses Projekt ist wohl irgendwo auf der Seefracht verloren gegangen...

@ Stefan: Du machst nen super Job - weiter so!
@ Crossboss: Geiles Rocky! Sieht man dich in Treuchtlingen?


----------



## Sun_dancer (9. April 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Carver-Fanboy, aber hatte schon zwei Carver Bikes und hab einen Fahhrad-XXL direkt vor der Nase (Esslingen-Deizisau).
Die Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Räder war top und im Preis-Leistungs-Vergleich waren/sind die Bikes herausragend (2010 ein tolles 11kg Hardtail mit komplett XT Ausstattung für 999,-). 

Irgendwie finde ich es schade, das ein Projekt, das mit so viel Engagement gestartet ist und welches so ein gutes Ergebnis hervorgebracht hat (ICB2 und die Raw'n Chopped Edition), jetzt so im Sande verläuft bzw. in die Binsen geht. 

Die Lieferverzögerung ist für mich gar nicht das Problem. Ich hab noch  genug Bikes zum Fahren. Deshalb "it's done when it's done".

Was  aber wirklich nicht prickelnd ist, ist die nicht vorhandene  Kommunikation (Stefan mal wieder ausgenommen, der holt sich hier nur das  Gemecker ab).
Da gibt es Fotos mit roten Naben beim ICB2, anderem Dämpfer beim ICB1 u.s.w...
Auf  Fragen wird nicht reagiert (Jungs... die "toter Mann Strategie" ist schon lange  out!!!), durch den Weggang von Basti sind Infos und Absprachen auf der  Strecke geblieben. die zur Verfügung stehenden Stückzahlen sind...  hmm... sagen wir mal "grenzwertig" u.s.w...

Die geringen Stückzahlen und dass in keiner Zeitschrift ein Aufmacher oder irgendetwas medienwirksames gezeigt wird spricht für das mangelnde Selbstvertrauen.

Mit ein wenig Support hier im Forum seitens der PM's (ein Konstrukteur beschäftigt sich in dieser Projektphase schon mit den Bikes für das nächste Jahr und holt normalerweise nicht für die PM's die Kohlen aus dem Feuer) und ein wenig Marketing und das Teil hätte den Wettbewerb alt aussehen lassen.

So, wie es jetzt läuft freut sich nur der Wettbewerb über die zulaufenden/überlaufenden Kunden.

Es kann doch für die PM's nicht so schwer sein, alle zwei Tage hier mal eine halbe Stunde zu investieren und Antwort zu gestellten Fragen geben. Ganz nebenbei vielleicht eine kurze Statusmeldung zum aktuellen Stand und zu evtl. aufgetretenen Problemen.

Ich weiss, wir sind keine Mitinhaber der XXL-Läden aber bis zur fertigen Konstruktion haben sich hier so viele Leute eingebracht und auch ihre Zeit für ein gutes Ergebnis investiert (ohne Geld dafür zu bekommen oder ein eigenes Produkt damit zu pushen), da könnte man doch ein klein wenig Feedback erwarten.

So bleiben wenigstens die Leute am Ball, die das Projekt hier verfolgen.
Über zusätzliche Kunden, die über die Medien oder vor Ort in den XXL-Filialen von dem Bike erfahren darf ich bei den begrenzten Stückzahlen gar nicht nachdenken.
Zum Glück gibts die nicht, da die Filialen innerhalb kürzester Zeit nichts mehr zum Vorführen haben und in den Medien wird wohl Funktstille bleiben.

So... das musste mal raus.

Ich werde NICHT nach Alternativen suchen, sondern warte einfach auf die Fertigstellung (RAW'n Chopped) und freue mich, wenn ich es in der Hand habe.

So, jetzt gehts mir besser 

Gruß Yves

PS: Jungs (PM's)... je länger ihr wartet , umso peinlicher/schlimmer wird es. Also gebt mal ein paar Statements... Bitte... Danke!


----------



## coastalwolf (9. April 2013)

Mich wundert auch warum die Marketingmaschinerie soviel Sand im Getriebe hat. Einen exklusiven Testbericht inkl. "Making of" in Bike und Mountain Bike hätte viel Werbeanzeigen fürs Image und den Bekanntheitsgrad der Marke gespart. 

Die Bilder der Komplettbikes hätte man auch als digitale Renderings erzeugen können um damit ein paar Anzeigen zu schalten. 

Fragen über Fragen und viel Unverständnis über die vergebene Chance. Das Thema Gravity wird schließlich bei Carver schon länger als Option betrachtet. U.a. wurde die zweite Trailtrophy in Latsch bereits 2011 gesponsert. Im Jahr davor war bei der Premiere noch Liteville der Namensgeber.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Mal frei von der Leber weg: haben die aktuell zuständigen PMs hier überhaupt einmal rein geschaut? Oder musst du denen die Fragen vortragen und auf Antwort warten um die dann hier zu veröffentlichen?

Wenn ich als PM die hier geäußerte, berechtigte Kritik lesen würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen halbwegs konstant Infos abzusetzen. Das hat meiner Ansicht nach was mit Corporate Identity zu tun. Dafür kann man auch mal ne Stunde extra investieren. Gerade wenn man die Marke nach vorne bringen will...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark:
> 
> Mal frei von der Leber weg: haben die aktuell zuständigen PMs hier überhaupt einmal rein geschaut? Oder musst du denen die Fragen vortragen und auf Antwort warten um die dann hier zu veröffentlichen?
> 
> Wenn ich als PM die hier geäußerte, berechtigte Kritik lesen würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen halbwegs konstant Infos abzusetzen. Das hat meiner Ansicht nach was mit Corporate Identity zu tun. Dafür kann man auch mal ne Stunde extra investieren. Gerade wenn man die Marke nach vorne bringen will...



Hmmh, vielleicht sind die PM´s von Carver ja keine Radverrückten wie wir?!?
Wenn mich einer was über CT oder MR Geräte in meine Freizeit fragen würde, dann würd ich auch nur mit den Achseln zucken

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2013)

Hmm, das ist bei mir etwas anders. Ich bin auch in der Freizeit ein wenig Autoverseucht...


----------



## doriuscrow (9. April 2013)

Bei mir wird gerade der Beruf zum Hobby ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Bei mir wird gerade der Beruf zum Hobby ...



Stricken?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

G.


----------



## kandyman (9. April 2013)

Die PMs haben halt auch was anderes zu tun, und einen Community Manager hat Carver wohl kaum. Marketing wäre evtl. zuständig, aber so jemand könnte hier mehr schaden als nützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (9. April 2013)

Sorry aber ihr spielt euch hier auf als wäre das ICB der Mittelpunkt des Universums.


----------



## doriuscrow (9. April 2013)

@ Lt. Die erste Reihe ist schon fast fertig ... ich glaube es wird ein Topflappen^^


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

da muss ich doch mal ein bissl was klar stellen im Sinne unserer PMs. Dass sich von den Jungs noch keiner als "Verstärkung" mit eingeklinkt hat, hat vor allem zwei Gründe:

A) Nach dem der Basti gegangen ist stand die Frage im Raum, ob sich die PMs im Forum engagieren sollten/müssen... zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich noch gesagt es muss nicht sein, damit sie sich vernünftig auf ihre neuen Baustellen konzentrieren können (wir haben auch einiges in unserer Struktur neu geordnet, das bringt immer nen Haufen Arbeit mit sich). So gesehen bin ich eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, dass sich noch keiner aus der PM-Ecke gemeldet hat.
B) Es ist auch eine Sache der Kapazität... in der Regel kann ich unsere PMs eh schon zehn bis elf Stunden am Tag im Büro erreichen. Das Forum aktiv zu betreuen frisst noch mal ordentlich Zeit. Deswegen finde ich es total unfair jetzt auf den Burschen rumzuhacken. Das wir in der Zukunft einiges besser machen können ist klar, aber haltet euch bitte ein bissl im Zaum mitm PM-Bashing. Die Jungs sind alle selbst Biker und sind echt fähige, coole und nette Leute.

Der Wunsch, dass es mehr von PM-Seite zu hören gibt ist klar angekommen... seeehr deutlich sogar  Wir werden mal einen Stuhlkreis machen, unsere Namen tanzen und schauen was wir machen können!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## OldSchool (9. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> da muss ich doch mal ein bissl was klar stellen im Sinne unserer PMs. Dass sich von den Jungs noch keiner als "Verstärkung" mit eingekl......
> 
> ...





Geh schlafen und lass dich nicht nerven, bist top dabei.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Sorry aber ihr spielt euch hier auf als wäre das ICB der Mittelpunkt des Universums.


Naja, Basti hat es schon gerne als DAS Marketingding dargstellt um Carver nach vorne zu bringen.
Dass er dann gegangen ist und danach absolute Funkstille herschte war ein harter Schnitt. Da hieß es zu Anfang auch noch, dass er die Sache noch für Carver zu Ende bringen will, aber da ist ja anscheinend nichts draus geworden.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> da muss ich doch mal ein bissl was klar stellen im Sinne unserer PMs. Dass sich von den Jungs noch keiner als "Verstärkung" mit eingeklinkt hat, hat vor allem zwei Gründe:
> 
> ...



Naja, für ein Bashing gehts ja doch noch recht gesittet zu. Basti hat uns halt durch Präsenz sehr verwöhnt, das ist der Status Quo an dem gemessen wird. Und da sind wir mittlerweile recht weit von weg, von der Marketing Geschichte ist nix mehr zu sehen. So wie das Pojekt gestartet wurde, ging ich eigentlich von ganzseitigen Printanzeigen spätestens im März aus etc.
Da fragt man sich dann halt schonmal mit wieviel Elan die Firma noch hinter dem Projekt steht 
Aber so wie du das schilderst klingt es, als wäre Bastis Arbeit auf den Rest umverteilt worden weil kein Ersatz eingestellt/gefunden wurde...


----------



## freetourer (9. April 2013)

An diesem Gebashe oder wie man es auch nennen mag seid ihr doch selber schuld.

Würde es mal klare Ansagen geben, was wann von der Seite Carver gemacht oder eben nicht mehr gemacht wird, wären schon mal eine Menge Spekulationen vom Tisch.

Anfangs hat sich Basti hier halt permanent eingebracht - ab einem bestimmten Punkt herrschte aber totale Funkstille.

Auch nuts war ab einem bestimmten Punkt quasi nicht mehr aktiv.

Ich denke mal, der ganze Entwicklungsprozess sollte vorher (eben auch zeitlich) durchgeplant gewesen sein - hätte man mal vorher diese Vorgaben kommuniziert (alá ab Punkt x sind die PMs hier nicht mehr zuständig und deswegen auch nicht mehr aktiv) wäre es doch alles halb so schlimm.

So ein wenig bekommt man hier schon den Eindruck, Infos müssten immer erst erbettelt und Carver (oder eben Stefan) aus der Nase gezogen werden.

Ob, wann und wie die Community bevorzugt an ein Community-Bike kommen kann scheint immer noch nicht klar ; die Befürchtung, dass ein an der Entwicklung unbeteiligter XXL - Kunde sicherer (dank Vorbestellung im XXL Shop) an ein ICB kommt ist wohl nicht weit hergeholt.

Dazu noch die Verzögerungen, die auch nur verzögert auf Nachbohren kommuniziert werden; Bikes werden vergessen zu wiegen, Ausstattungen werden geändert ohne es zu kommunizieren - ich persönlich habe da echt den Eindruck, bei Carver handelt es sich um einen wenig strukturierten Laden. Ob jetzt bike-verrückt hin oder her spielt da auch erstmal keine Rolle für mich als potentiellen Käufer.

Ich lass da auch nicht gelten, dass euch die Entwicklung und die Resonanz auf das ICB überrascht hat - als Firma reagiere ich dann auf die gesteigerte Nachfrage und stelle noch jemanden ein, der sich eben auch um dieses Projekt (mit) kümmert.

Die große Chance sich eben direkt an der eben sehr treuen und bikebesessenen Basis eine neues Image und eine ganz andere Wahrnehmung zu erarbeiten wird hier zu einem Großteil seit ein paar Wochen vorbildlich vergeigt.

Den Eindruck, dass Stefan selbst bikebegeistert ist habe ich selbst beim Fachsimpeln mit ihm beim Bikefestival Wilingen gewonnen. Dass seine Bikes sehr gut funktionieren steht wohl auch ausser Frage (ich habe selber ein von ihm konstruiertes Bike im Keller und das ist top). Mit Max 
habt ihr auch noch einen sehr sympatischen Teamfahrer an Board (auch mit ihm habe ich ein wenig fachsimpeln können).

Eine andere weitaus im MTB-Sport etabliertere Marke alá Speiseeis würde aus diesen Voraussetzungen hier so eine geile Marketingoffensive entwickeln - das käme einem Erdbeeben in der Branche gleich.


----------



## piilu (10. April 2013)

Eins sollte man schonmal festhalten jeder der Stefan bei nem Festival, Rennen usw trifft sollte ihm mindestens ein Bier ausgeben


----------



## Fernando-FMX (10. April 2013)

Das mit dem Bier gefällt mir! Ich mach Kameramann und dokumentier den Absturz, da gehen bestimmt einige Biere! Sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wie Stefan durchs Fahrerlager fällt.

Grüßte


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

@freetourer

100% Meine Meinung. Und sachlich geschrieben... Das dürfte man mal so an Carver weitergeben.

Für mich läuft es gerade so:






P.s. Ich werde dann Anfang July nochmal den April "Scherz" verlinken.... 
mal sehen wie viele den dann immer noch Lustig finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (10. April 2013)

.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. April 2013)

Ich muss mal eine kleine Lanze für den PM Flo brechen. Hatte gestern mit ihm regen Mailkontakt - Thema mal aussen vor! Ich muss zugeben, dass ich an die Sache mit negativer Einstellung rangegangen bin, auch nicht sonderlich nett geantwortet habe ... ich hatte schon das Gefühl, dass er davon Basti einen Haufen Infos bekommen hatte, deren Zusammenhang ohne Forumanwesenheit von Anfang an sicher kaum zu erfassen ist. Dennoch hat er im Laufe des Tages immer wieder nachgefragt und abends um halb neun kam die Nachricht, dass die Sache geklärt ist. Also es geht, die Jungs müssen wahrscheinlich wirklich nur die Informationsflut verarbeiten ... dann wird das schon.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eine kleine Lanze für den PM Flo brechen. Hatte gestern mit ihm regen Mailkontakt - Thema mal aussen vor! Ich muss zugeben, dass ich an die Sache mit negativer Einstellung rangegangen bin, auch nicht sonderlich nett geantwortet habe ... ich hatte schon das Gefühl, dass er davon Basti einen Haufen Infos bekommen hatte, deren Zusammenhang ohne Forumanwesenheit von Anfang an sicher kaum zu erfassen ist. Dennoch hat er im Laufe des Tages immer wieder nachgefragt und abends um halb neun kam die Nachricht, dass die Sache geklärt ist. Also es geht, die Jungs müssen wahrscheinlich wirklich nur die Informationsflut verarbeiten ... dann wird das schon.



Nur wäre es dazu unter umständen sogar hilfreich mal den Wissensspeicher IBC an zu zapfen, hier geistern genug Leute rum, die den ganzen Prozess mitverfolgt und mitgelebt haben.
Ich hätte keine Problem dem PM erstmal auf die Sprünge zu helfen wenn er hier fragt "wie war da der Zusammenhang zwischen XX und XY?". So hätten beide Seiten was davon. Das ist ja das Tolle an dieser "Kommunikation"


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. April 2013)

Was mich enoerm nervt, sind die AusflÃ¼chte, die als BegrÃ¼ndungen gegeben werden, als da waren "e_in Teil nicht angegeben, daher haben die in Taiwan garnichts mehr gemacht_" oder "_konnten die Datei nicht Ã¶ffnen" _ und andere AusflÃ¼chte. Pillepalle!

Hier im Forum sind doch einige unterwegs, die aus der Metallverarbeitung kommen. Augendrehen bei solchen BegrÃ¼ndungen ist da noch das Wenigste.

Bei einer auch nur ansatzweise durchgefÃ¼hrte Ablaufplanung und Ablaufkontrolle kann es nicht vorkommen, dass solche "Fehler" erst drei Wochen spÃ¤ter entdeckt werden. _Huch, die haben vor zwei Wochen ja gar keine Rahmen gebaut! _

Taiwan ist nicht deshalb MarktfÃ¼hrer im Alu-Rahmenbau, weil dort eine Mirdochegal-Stimmung herrscht. Die haben eine enorme Effizienz in der Auslastung. HierfÃ¼r braucht es eine genaue Planung. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich lassen die jeden hinten runterfallen, der nicht plangemÃ¤Ã die notwendigen Angaben liefert. Dann sind es aber nicht die ach so empfindlichen Asiaten. Die sind schlicht gute Kaufleute!

FÃ¼r alles wird es in der Fertigung Fixzeiten und Auschlusszeiten geben: Planung, technische Vorbereitung, Profile pressen, Hydroformierung, Eloxieren in Sonderfarbe, Anlieferung, SchweiÃen usw. 

Wenn da nur ein Termin nicht gehalten wird, kreischen die Alarmglocken der Fertigungsplanung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Fertigungsauslastungsplanung tagesaktuell gemacht wird. Wer da einmal rausfliegt, muss sich halt wieder hinten anstellen.

Die Bestellliste fÃ¼r das ZubehÃ¶r hÃ¤tte auch nach der jeweiligen Abstimmgung bereits laufen mÃ¼ssen (ICB02). Jetzt - im April - mitzuteilen, die Zulieferer kÃ¤men nicht nach,  ... klar die haben die Kontingente ja lÃ¤ngst verkauft. Eine Woche vor Ostern kriege ich bei MILKA auch keine Hasen mehr, da verkaufen die WeihnachtsmÃ¤nner.

Offensichtlich ist einiges Sch... gelaufen. Fakt. Ist so! Dazu stehen und daraus lernen.

*Strich drunter und Neustart!* Besser machen!

Leute! Bringt dann endlich wieder Zug in die Sache!

Die Aufforderung zur Kommunikation ist auch nichts anderes als die Bitte, die Verabredung einzuhalten:

_Bis 1.05.2012 â Planungsphase. Das Konzept steht fest â Was fÃ¼r ein Rad wird entwickelt? Erste Eckdaten zeichnen sich ab.

Bis 1.06.2012 â Konzeptphase. Wie wollen wir unser Mountainbike gestalten? Was fÃ¼r einen Hinterbau soll es bekommen, was fÃ¼r eine Rahmenform? Bis Anfang Juni soll ein grober Entwurf des Bikes fertig sein.

Bis 1.08.2012 â Entwurfsphase. Das Konzept wird umgesetzt, dabei sind technische, ergonomische und optische Aspekte zu berÃ¼cksichtigen. Am Ende des Prozesses steht der Feinentwurf.

Bis 1.09.2012 â Ausarbeitungsphase. Die EntwÃ¼rfe werden fÃ¼r die Serienfertigung bearbeitet, Zeichnungen der Einzelteile angefertigt, alles mit dem Ziel einen ersten Prototypen bauen zu kÃ¶nnen.

Bis 1.01.2013 â *Vorbereitung der MarkteinfÃ¼hrung. Damit das Rad in Serie hergestellt werden kann, ist noch einiges zu tun â wir zeigen, was genau.*_​

p.s.: Musste jetzt fÃ¼r 300 â¬ Ersatzteile fÃ¼r mein altes Rad kaufen, damit ich nicht als FuÃgÃ¤nger degeneriere!


----------



## vscope (10. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Gibts schon Infos zu den offen Fragen?

1.) Wie, wo, wann Vorbestellung?
2.) Welche Parts sind beim ICB02 verbaut (Lyrik, Reverb...) 2014er Parts?
3.) Welches Gewicht hat das ICB02


----------



## Themeankitty (10. April 2013)

Gerade von Fahrrad XXL Chemnitz bekommen
Anfrage wegen Carver ICB im Shop:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage kann ich Ihnen folgendes mitteilen.

Es werden leider keine Kompletträder von den Carver ICB Bikes bei uns im  Shop erhältlich sein. Wir bitten Sie daher diesbezüglich eine Anfrage  an unseren IOnlineshop zu stellen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. April 2013)

vscope:

1.) Hängt vom Webshop ab... wir sind dran.
2.) Parts sind aktuell (2013)... die sind ja schon ne ganze Weile vorbestellt.
3.) Gewichte der Fotoräder:

ICB03 (RH50) = 13,1kg
ICB02 (RH44) = 13,8kg
ICB01 (RH41) = ca 14,3kg (wir hatten die falsche Achse im Laufrad (nein, nicht unsere Schuld ), für die Bilder n bissl passend gebastelt... die falschen Laufräder sind aufm Rückweg und die richtigen unterwegs... deswegen mussten wir entsprechend der Gewichtsangaben interpolieren)

Auf RH44 gerechnet dürften wir grob auf folgende Gewichte kommen (Infos von Flo, habs selbst nicht gerechnet):

ICB03 = 12,8kg
ICB02 = 13,8kg
ICB01 = 14,4kg

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Sind grad bei EFBe (unser Prüfdienstleister fürs ICB). Super interessante Geschichte, ne Story dazu folgt bald. Der IBC-Rahmen hat quasi 1 1/2 Prüfungen ohne Schaden überstanden (den EFBe Tri Test Top Performance Mountainbike und die davon abweichenden Prüfungen nach DIN EN 14766).


----------



## racing_basti (10. April 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Gerade von Fahrrad XXL Chemnitz bekommen
> Anfrage wegen Carver ICB im Shop:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> ...




Da wird ein Bike entwickelt und keiner wills verkaufen.


----------



## Paramedicus (10. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Sind grad bei EFBe (unser Prüfdienstleister fürs ICB). Super interessante Geschichte, ne Story dazu folgt bald. Der IBC-Rahmen hat quasi 1 1/2 Prüfungen ohne Schaden überstanden (den EFBe Tri Test Top Performance Mountainbike und die davon abweichenden Prüfungen nach DIN EN 14766).



Ich glaube das es da noch DEUTLICH spannendere Sachen von euch gibt die wir hören wollen.


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

lag ich doch beim icb2 mit Pedalen in XL sehr gut mit 14,5 kg....

Zumindest die Gewichtsnörgler dürften damit befriedigt sein...


----------



## Paramedicus (10. April 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Gerade von Fahrrad XXL Chemnitz bekommen
> Anfrage wegen Carver ICB im Shop:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> ...




Ich schrieb es bereits, Chemnitz gehört auch zu XXL Emporon und die haben für ALLE Läden im Osten ZUSAMMEN nur 6! ICBs bestellt.


----------



## crossboss (10. April 2013)

Ja es war wie ein Wunder, bei _Chainreaction_s stand genau einer. Leider jedoch mit bekacktem Fox RP23, der nach 10 Tagen Finale Ligure Geschreddere schon im Eimer ist. Aber immerhin werden dafür normal 2599 ,-  veranschlagt. Große Rahmen werden halt nicht so oft verkauft. Für mich kam der 20,5 Zoll Brummer gerade recht. Ach ja ! 125mm Reverb hat sich für mich , 191cm , als zu knapp herausgestellt. Beinlänge 91cm, Sitzhöhe um 82cm. Ich habe sie beim ballern im Steilen Gelände mit Schnellspanner runter machen müssen 
Im Mittelgebirge bei mir wird die aber reichen , denke ich. Meine neue  Lyrik Dh RC2 ist der Oberhammer, selbst serienmäßigFreut euch drauf!

Nur mal so zur Info:
Ich habe einen netten Guide in Finale  kennen gelernt, dem  schon 2 mal die Dämpferkartusche der aktuellen Suntour 180mm geplatzt ist. Der wiegt nur 71kg Allerdings ist der nen flotter Freerider und hat die Gabel auch nicht sonderlich geschont.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, 908 DoppelDM ist schon genial für den Rahmen in der heutigen Zeit
> 
> G.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Ich schrieb es bereits, Chemnitz gehört auch zu XXL Emporon und die haben für ALLE Läden im Osten ZUSAMMEN nur 6! ICBs bestellt.


 
Ja, und 100 Meter vom Laden entfernt gibt's Biker'n'Boarder ... wo würdest du zuerst reingehen, wenn du ein Enduro kaufen möchtest??? Genau!!! Und das wissen die von XXL auch ... leider


----------



## Paramedicus (10. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ja, und 100 Meter vom Laden entfernt gibt's Biker'n'Boarder ... wo würdest du zuerst reingehen, wenn du ein Enduro kaufen möchtest??? Genau!!! Und das wissen die von XXL auch ... leider




Allerdings auch nur zum schauen, die sind nämlich auch ziemlich panne da.


----------



## f4lkon (10. April 2013)

Platzende Dämpferkartusche klingt übel aber man bekommt bei entsprechender Fahrweise jede Gabel tot. 

Danke Stefan die Gewichte lesen sich realistisch. Gibt es denn Neuigkeiten wegen dem Dämpfer im 1er?


----------



## doriuscrow (10. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Allerdings auch nur zum schauen, die sind nämlich auch ziemlich panne da.


  Deine Meinung ... ich habe da auch schon viel schönes erlebt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (10. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> vscope:
> 
> 1.) Hängt vom Webshop ab... wir sind dran.
> 2.) Parts sind aktuell (2013)... die sind ja schon ne ganze Weile vorbestellt.
> ...



Danke!

Gewicht ist echt Top.

Jetzt muss mans nur mehr kaufen können


----------



## Chris0711 (10. April 2013)

Ich habe das Projekt von Anfang an verfolgt und fand und finde es immer noch eine tolle Sache mit einem schönen Ergebnis. Lob an alle die beteiligt sind/waren.

Eigentlich wollte ich das ICB2 auf alle Fälle kaufen. Da bis heute weder die finale Spec (Reverb 150mm beim L Rahmen, Vorbaulängen, Lieferumfang...?) noch ein Liefertermin und Verfügbarkeit offiziell von Carver oder Fahrrad XXL kommuniziert wurde, muß ich mich wohl auf alternativen stürzen um nicht die halbe Saison heulend auf dem Sofa zu sitzen und im schlimmsten Fall am Ende doch keines zu ergattern. Sehr schade. 
Bei mir entsteht, hoffentlich zu unrecht der Eindruck das man kein Interesse hat das Rad zu verkaufen (verkalkuliert?, zu wenige bestellt?).


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> 2.) Parts sind aktuell (2013)... *die sind ja schon ne ganze Weile vorbestellt*.



Dann sollte es doch möglich sein eine finale Spec liste zu erstellen oder?

Und ich hab gerade mein bike endgültig geschrottet...
d.h. ich brauch jetzt wirklich was neues.

Da es so aussieht als ob der Schnee doch bald mal weg geht hätte ich es natürlich lieber gestern als bald.

Gehen wir von *ende Juni *aus - das sind noch *über 11 Wochen*....

oder drücken wir es anders aus: Mitte Juli ist noch ein ganzes Quartal....

Ich glaube ja gerne an Wunder - aber so wie es gerade aussieht glaube ich ja nicht mal an Juni. 
Wenn mir eine Alternative über den Weg läuft könnte ich wohl auch schwach werden. 

Am ende ist es gut das Carver nicht viele bestellt hat. Für die UVP könnte das im Juli schwer werden gegen die reduzierten Modelle zu bestehen


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

Alternativen gibts ja genug, nur der Preis ist halt ziemlich einmalig...


----------



## vscope (10. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Alternativen gibts ja genug, nur der Preis ist halt ziemlich einmalig...



Tyee II oder Canyon Torque sind preislich ähnlich...


----------



## p00nage (10. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Tyee II oder Canyon Torque sind preislich ähnlich...



YT Wicked und Radon Swoop auch ... ich versteh net warum jmd sagt das es preislich so konkurrenzlos ist


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

Bei Propain bin ich bei 2900â¬ bis ich ne RemotestÃ¼tze hab 
Radon -> FOX und RP23 an nem Enduro, nein Danke.
Beim Wicked muss ich erstmal ne gescheite Bremse nachrÃ¼sten und die Gabel auf MiCoDH umrÃ¼sten lassen
Das Torque Gapstar ist ganz interessant, kommt aber mit billigen Anbauteilen, Rotzlrs, ner Bremse die sofort getauscht wÃ¼rde und ohne RemotestÃ¼tze
Das Trailflow kostet 500â¬ mehr als das ICB und kommt wieder mit ner Fox.

Das ICB wÃ¼rde ich out-of-the-box fahren bis der LRS hinÃ¼ber ist und dann nen gescheiten besorgen...


----------



## milk (10. April 2013)

Eigentlich gibts bei Propain schon ab 2.188,- n Tyee mit Reverb...?


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

@Kharne
ja so etwa sind meine Gedanken auch....

das komplett paket beim icb2 ist schon cool. (bis auf LRS.)

beim Tyee I mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung komm ich auf 2517â¬ - also soweit wirklich vergleichbar.
ob syntace oder sixpack Teile wÃ¤re mir Schwanz.

hat jemand eine Link zu einer review oder Erfahrungen gerne per pm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

@milk:
Der Rest der Ausstattung kommt aber nicht hinter dem ICB her...


----------



## p00nage (10. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei Propain bin ich bei 2900â¬ bis ich ne RemotestÃ¼tze hab
> Radon -> FOX und RP23 an nem Enduro, nein Danke.
> Beim Wicked muss ich erstmal ne gescheite Bremse nachrÃ¼sten und die Gabel auf MiCoDH umrÃ¼sten lassen
> Das Torque Gapstar ist ganz interessant, kommt aber mit billigen Anbauteilen, Rotzlrs, ner Bremse die sofort getauscht wÃ¼rde und ohne RemotestÃ¼tze
> ...



Wicked hat doch eine Lyrik SA RC2DH. Und Bremsen sind geschmackszache, ich kann gar net verstehen warum Avid so gebasht wird, klar kann man jedes Rad schlecht reden und der Antrieb beim YT ist fast "hochwertiger". Nein ich hab kein Wicked.


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

> Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik RC Solo Air



Ich habe diverse Avidbremsen durch, eine haben wir zum Laufen gekriegt, und dabei ne Menge 
Nerven, Bremsenreiniger und DOT verbraten. Sie bremst ok, ohne plötzlichen Druckpunktverlust.
Ich bin auch diverse an Leihbike gefahren, kein Unterschied zwischen Elixir 1-9, *wenn* sie 
denn gelaufen sind...

Mir kommt keine Avid mehr ans Rad! Genau wie mir keine DOT-Bremse mehr ans Rad kommt...


----------



## p00nage (10. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich habe diverse Avidbremsen durch, eine haben wir zum Laufen gekriegt, und dabei ne Menge
> Nerven, Bremsenreiniger und DOT verbraten. Sie bremst ok, ohne plötzlichen Druckpunktverlust.
> Ich bin auch diverse an Leihbike gefahren, kein Unterschied zwischen Elixir 1-9, *wenn* sie
> denn gelaufen sind...
> ...



Naja dann wäre ja ne Bremse zu tauschen das geringste Problem, wenn man dafür das Bike in 2 Wochen bekommt. 

Ka wo du deine Info bzgl Gabel her bekommst aber auf der Hp steht 





> GabelRock Shox Lyric RC2DH Solo Air



edit: Achso du schaust beim alten Modell mit HS


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei Propain bin ich bei 2900 bis ich ne Remotestütze hab
> Radon -> FOX und RP23 an nem Enduro, nein Danke.
> Beim Wicked muss ich erstmal ne gescheite Bremse nachrüsten und die Gabel auf MiCoDH umrüsten lassen
> Das Torque Gapstar ist ganz interessant, kommt aber mit billigen Anbauteilen, Rotzlrs, ner Bremse die sofort getauscht würde und ohne Remotestütze
> ...



Bei Propain komme ich mit Ausstattung, die mir taugt, auch immer Richtung 3000. Außerdem liegt mir ein 4-Gelenker als tourentaugliches Bike mehr als ein Vpp.
Wicked kommt mit billigen Anbauteilen von Kore, miesen Bremsen und schwer ist´s auch. Übers Design reden wir bei YT besser erst gar nicht.
Radon: 150er mit Fox 34 usw. :no way! Das 175er ist mir mit der weit hinten liegenden Sitzposition zu wenig tourentauglich. Und schwer.
Das selbe Problem beim Canyon. Anbauteile sind auch nicht toll. Pluspunkt gibt´s beim Dämpfer.
Also, unterm Strich: warten ...


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

? Ah, ich sehs.

Ok, dann bleibt immernoch die Bremse. Und ich krieg nen Dämpfer ohne Piggy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Und Bremsen sind geschmackszache, ich kann gar net verstehen warum Avid so gebasht wird, klar kann man jedes Rad schlecht reden .



das Bremsen Thema hatte wir ja beim icb ausführlich.
Das war eins der Themen mit dem größten Konsens .vielleicht nicht beim Scheibendurchmesser, aber beim Hersteller.

Mir kommt keine Avid ans bike. Warum - sihe Thread... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597922


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> vscope:
> 
> 1.) Hängt vom Webshop ab... wir sind dran.
> 2.) Parts sind aktuell (2013)... die sind ja schon ne ganze Weile vorbestellt.
> ...



Gewichte sind ja ohne Pedale. Frage ich mich nur, sind die Gewichte tubeless mit Milch oder mit Schlauch ?
Macht auch 250g Unterschied.


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

Was für Schläuche? Ich fahr nurnoch mit AV13D, alles andere ist mir zu instabil...


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

mit luft, schlauch und milch....  


ich sehe schon ich werde die nächsten Monate Warten .....


----------



## kandyman (10. April 2013)

Das 02er lässt sich schon ersetzen, aber das 01er ist leider wirklich konkurrenzlos bei Preis/Leistung, da kommt man nicht mal mit einem gebrauchten in die Nähe!


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2013)

Habe auch noch nie ne Avid gefahren, die mich Überzeugt hat, nichtmal Code, wobei das noch die beste ist. Aber meine 2009er the one ist sogar standfester, leichter und genauso stark. Also, mit Avid brauchen wir jetzt nicht nochmal anfangen.


----------



## p00nage (10. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Das 02er lässt sich schon ersetzen, aber das 01er ist leider wirklich konkurrenzlos bei Preis/Leistung, da kommt man nicht mal mit einem gebrauchten in die Nähe!



Da geb ich dir absolut recht


----------



## scottfreakx (10. April 2013)

also hatte mit avid nie probleme und hab mittlerweile einige modelle durch, die erste die rumzickt is die 2012er elixir 7 mit mieser leistung, miesem entlüftungsverhalten und mieser geräuschkulisse..sonst waren alle immer top, am meisten hat mich performancemäßig die 5er elixir überzeug, super dosierbar und super kräftig..wobei avid derzeit leider echt n quali-tief zu haben scheint


----------



## p00nage (10. April 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> also hatte mit avid nie probleme und hab mittlerweile einige modelle durch, die erste die rumzickt is die 2012er elixir 7 mit mieser leistung, miesem entlüftungsverhalten und mieser geräuschkulisse..sonst waren alle immer top, am meisten hat mich performancemäßig die 5er elixir überzeug, super dosierbar und super kräftig..wobei avid derzeit leider echt n quali-tief zu haben scheint



also bei der X.0 Trail passt zumindest die quali.


----------



## piilu (10. April 2013)

Wird man eigentlich in Winterbeg beim Dirt Masters die Möglichkeit haben ein Rad probezufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (10. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Wird man eigentlich in Winterbeg beim Dirt Masters die Möglichkeit haben ein Rad probezufahren?



Wenn es bis dahin da ist.


----------



## piilu (10. April 2013)

Ich dachte die ersten 10 Rahmen wären für Promozwecke


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich dachte die ersten 10 Rahmen wären für Promozwecke



Naja, schon. Aber nicht zwingend so ein Teil ging ans Team (drei oder vier) einer ging an Benzinkanister, drei waren für die Fotos und dann gabs wohl noch Komponentenhersteller die Demorahmen bekommen haben. Mal sehen wieviele dann noch zum Probefahren bleiben.

Aber vielleicht geistern da ja zumindest RnCs von Usern rum.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Kharne
> ja so etwa sind meine Gedanken auch....
> .
> 
> hat jemand eine Link zu einer review oder Erfahrungen gerne per pm?



vom arzberger fab gibts ein review - was mich etwas stört sind die relativ lange kettenstrebe und das flache sitzrohr, aber fahren würd ich´s auch gerne mal...


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

hat sich schon erledigt... an sich cooles bike, aber wenn man 195+ groß ist fehlt der xl Rahmen...


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hat sich schon erledigt... an sich cooles bike, aber wenn man 195+ groß ist fehlt der xl Rahmen...



genau das ist das Problem auch bei mir.
zusätzlich fehlt mir die 650b kompatibilität.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ...was mich etwas stört sind die relativ lange kettenstrebe und das flache sitzrohr, aber fahren würd ich´s auch gerne mal...



Das ICB hat doch für seinen Zweck keine lange Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

ging ums tyee nicht ums icb


----------



## Kharne (11. April 2013)

Die reden vom Tyee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (11. April 2013)

Könnt ihr das nicht woanders ausdiskutieren/einen Extrafaden "Sofort lieferbare Superenduros für 2500 Euro" aufmachen?
Wenn hier einer nach Infos zum ICB sucht, wird er bald nicht mehr durchblicken ... wie was, lange Kettenstrebe ... kein XL-Rahmen ... Fox-Elemente ???????


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

gute Idee 

zum Glück regnet es grad wieder ordentlich... da ist der Frust mit den Lieferterminminen nicht so groß


----------



## f4lkon (11. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Das 02er lässt sich schon ersetzen, aber das 01er ist leider wirklich konkurrenzlos bei Preis/Leistung, da kommt man nicht mal mit einem gebrauchten in die Nähe!



Das mit dem gebrauchten Rad würde ich so nicht unterschrieben, den Rest aber schon. Besonders als Student muss man einige Dinge abwägen, weil in der Zeit in der man für das Geld arbeiten muss, weder biken noch lernen kann.

Ich bin schon etwas sickig wegen dem Liefertermin aber egal welches Rad ich mit dem ICB vergleiche, komme ich beim ICB raus. Ich werde deshalb heute nach Regelungstechnik den Gang zum Händler tätigen und das 1er vorbestellen.

Ich hab im Keller noch eine 970 Xtr Kurbel, eine Elixir CR und leichteres Cockpit-Zeugs zum aufwerten rumliegen. Den DT M1600 LRS werde ich wohl verkaufen, weil sich der Umbau nicht lohnt und die Felge einfach zu schmal ist. Beim Charger Comp LRS vom ICB1 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich den verkaufen soll oder einfach erstmal fahren. Beim verkauf befürchte ich halt nur einen niedrigen Erlös und müsste somit zu viel für einen ordentlichen LRS draufblättern.


----------



## kandyman (11. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich hab im Keller noch eine 970 Xtr Kurbel, eine Elixir CR und leichteres Cockpit-Zeugs zum aufwerten rumliegen. Den DT M1600 LRS werde ich wohl verkaufen, weil sich der Umbau nicht lohnt und die Felge einfach zu schmal ist. Beim Charger Comp LRS vom ICB1 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich den verkaufen soll oder einfach erstmal fahren. Beim verkauf befürchte ich halt nur einen niedrigen Erlös und müsste somit zu viel für einen ordentlichen LRS draufblättern.



Geht mir fast gleich, ich würde eine Deore oder XT-Kurbel montieren, kurzen Vorbau dran und den LRS entweder kaputtfahren oder gleich gegen was mit Subrosa evo tauschen, was aber 200 Aufpreis bedeutet. Der Rest passt mir super.


----------



## haske (11. April 2013)

Ich habe mich auch schon aufs IBC2er eingeschossen und inzwischen sogar an die Farbe gewöhnt ;-). 
Gelante Änderungen: Ich würd einfach für die härtere Gangart beim Shutteln/Bikepark noch nen 2. LRS mit Spank Spike Evo/Sapim Race/ XT-Narben und Maxxis HR2 aufbauen. Vorbau kurz, gewohnter Sattel+Pedale, thats it. Vielleicht noch Bremse upgraden und tubeless. 

Wichtig für mich ist halt ne verbindliche Vorbestellung möglichst bald. Im Shop ging's nicht mehr daher online. Weil: wenn ich warte will ich eins sicher bekommen. Sonst order ich jetzt halt bei der Konkurrenz ( die haben ja auch Lieferzeiten!) 

Also bitte Carver Onlinevorbestellung im Webshop möglich machen!!!!


----------



## f4lkon (11. April 2013)

So, war eben in Sankt Augustin und hab das ICB1 in L vorbestellt. Da war ein Herr Koch der sehr hilfsbereit war und es selber schade fand, dass das Bike so viel Potential durch mangelnde Kommunikation/Werbung verspielt. 

Wir haben uns auch ein Rad mit ähnlichem Reach und Stack rausgesucht, das eine 2013 Deore Bremse dran hatte. Schnell wurden zwei Dinge klar : Bei meinen 1,82 und 86cm Schrittlänge gefällt mir der 47er Rahmen besser und die Deore Bremse wird sofort getauscht. Erst muss man den Hebel viel zu weit Bewegen bis der Druckpunkt kommt und dann fehlt auch noch der Biss. Ich bin da im laden einen angelegten Hügel runtergefahren und konnte das Vorderrad nicht blockieren. Ok die Bremse war sicher nicht eingebremst aber mit meiner CR konnte ich das sofort mühelos.

Der XXL Laden dort ist übrigens echt groß. Hab mich wie ne Frau im Schuhladen gefühlt. 

Hab 200 Euro angezahlt. Der Herr Koch hat mir auch eine 10 Monatige kostenlose Finanzierung angeboten. Auch meinte er, dass er zwar am Preis vom 1er verständlicher Weise nichts machen kann aber mir noch etwas Zubehör oben drauf packt. 

So jetzt bin ich 200 Euro los und bis Ende Juni schlecht gelaunt  Der Herr Koch hatte übrigens als Liefertermin Anfang Juni gesagt bekommen. Da musste ich ihn leider korrigieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich 200 Euro los und bis Ende Juni schlecht gelaunt



dafür wirst du den rest des Sommers umso besser gelaunt sein


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> die Deore Bremse wird sofort getauscht. Erst muss man den Hebel viel zu weit Bewegen bis der Druckpunkt kommt und dann fehlt auch noch der Biss. Ich bin da im laden einen angelegten Hügel runtergefahren und konnte das Vorderrad nicht blockieren. Ok die Bremse war sicher nicht eingebremst aber mit meiner CR konnte ich das sofort mühelos.



Da muss was nicht gestimmt haben. Meine Deore hat Biss auf The One-Niveau. Konnte sie mangels Schneefreiheit in den Alpen noch nciht rannehmen aber bis jetzt macht sie einen besseren Eindruck als alles was ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Paramedicus (11. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Da muss was nicht gestimmt haben. Meine Deore hat Biss auf The One-Niveau. Konnte sie mangels Schneefreiheit in den Alpen noch nciht rannehmen aber bis jetzt macht sie einen besseren Eindruck als alles was ich bisher hatte.




Sag "Ehrenwort"! Das mag ich kaum glauben...


----------



## f4lkon (11. April 2013)

Ich will der Bremse nicht unrecht tun und kann evtl. sein das man die übermäßig einbremsen muss. Das Proberad hatte auch nur eine 180er Scheibe. Ist denn bei dir der Hebelweg auch so groß?


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Sag "Ehrenwort"! Das mag ich kaum glauben...



Das kann ich auch gern machen...
Die Deores haben zwar noch mW nicht das aktuelle Design des Sattels der SLX aufwärts, aber auch die alten Sättel ziehen nach etwas Einfahren sehr gut. Ich würde heute bei jeder neuen Bremse mit feinem Schleifpapier leicht über Scheibe und Beläge gehen, die Scheibe mit Isopropyl-Alk abreiben und dann erst mal vorsichtig einbremsen. Nach ein paar Bremsern sollte das richtig packen.
Allerdings sind die Bremsen mit den komplett neuen Designs noch ein wenig fester im Biss. Wobei ich aber die neue Deore noch nicht getestet habe!


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2013)

Nee eigentlich nicht musste sie auch nicht übermäßig groß einbremsen. Druckpunkt ist gut, Bissgkeit da besser als bei meiner Code nur so richtig Höhenmeter konnte ich noch nicht vernichten.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich will der Bremse nicht unrecht tun und kann evtl. sein das man die übermäßig einbremsen muss. Das Proberad hatte auch nur eine 180er Scheibe. Ist denn bei dir der Hebelweg auch so groß?



Das ist leider wirklich nervig - die Deore hat mW gar keine Möglichkite der Hebelwegsanpassung unabhängig vom Druckpunkt.


----------



## vscope (11. April 2013)

Und täglich sinkt die Chance eines abzubekommen wenn man den Online Shop nutzen muss...


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Und täglich sinkt die Chance eines abzubekommen wenn man den Online Shop nutzen muss...



deswegen würde ich bitten das es vielen zu lange dauert und sie sich wo anders umsehen 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nichts anzahlen solange kein Datum +- 1 Woche sicher ist.
spätestens im Juni sind auch einige reduziert und dann gibt es wieder alternativen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist leider wirklich nervig - die Deore hat mW gar keine Möglichkite der Hebelwegsanpassung unabhängig vom Druckpunkt.



Also Hebelweitenverstellung hat sie schon oder wie meinst du das? Druckpunktverstellung hab ich noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (11. April 2013)

Druckpunkt kann man ja über die Menge der Bremsflüssigkeit anpassen.


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

aber nur kurz... sobald der belag weniger wird ist das sofort weg...


----------



## f4lkon (11. April 2013)

Ich hatte auf die schnelle nichts von einer Option den Hebelweg zu verstellen gesehen.


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2013)

Kann ich gut verstehen, das dich der Restschnnee in den Bergen nervt. Ich habe auch mal 2,5 Jahre da unten in München gearbeitet und gewohnt. Hier im Bielefelds 450m Bergland sind fast alle Reste weg und am Woe gibts ne lange Endurotour. Komm einfach doch rauf in den Teuto (obwohl Lago ist ja näher)



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Dann sollte es doch möglich sein eine finale Spec liste zu erstellen oder?
> 
> Und ich hab gerade mein bike endgültig geschrottet...
> d.h. ich brauch jetzt wirklich was neues.
> ...


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

es taut....
http://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/kochelsee

blick vom Herzogstand auf Starnberger See und München....









spätestens Sonntag sollte der Schnee bis 1600m weg sein.


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2013)

na siehste, allet wird jut


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

ja und ich hab gerade kein bike.... 

wäre das icb lieferbar hätte ich am Wochenende eins...

so höre schon auf mit heulen. Beschleunigen können wir das ja eh nicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also Hebelweitenverstellung hat sie schon oder wie meinst du das? Druckpunktverstellung hab ich noch nie gebraucht.



Also ich stell das noch mal klar - habe mich selbst auch nicht so ganz glücklich ausgedrückt...
Die Deore hat eine Hebelstellungs-Einstellmöglichkeit. Diese beeinflusst auch die Lage des Druckpunkts bzw ist an diesen gekoppelt: stelle ich mir die Hebel nah an den Lenker, wandert auch der Druckpunkt mit, der Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt bleibt immer gleich.
Was fehlt ist entweder eine Druckpunkt/Kontaktpunkteinstellung unabhängig von der Hebelstellung oder eine Hebelverstellung unabhängig von der Lage des Kontaktpunktes.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

kurzes Update:

*Bestellungen auf fahrrad-xxl.de sollen ab Montag Nachmittag nächster Woche möglich sein.

*Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurzes Update:
> 
> ...



Bis die Server abrauchen 
Bin mal gespannt ob da dann irgendwann "ausverkauft" steht...


----------



## vx2200 (11. April 2013)

Interessanter finde ich was dann bei Liefertermin stehen wird...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2013)

Da bin ich auch gespannt.... und es schlagen zwei Herzen in meiner Brust:

- Auf der einen Seite wünsche ich jedem IBCler der gerne ein ICB hätte, dass er es endlich bald bekommt.
- Auf der anderen Seite wäre es nicht nur für mich eine Bestätigung nach dem Motto "Wir habens doch gleich gesagt". (wenn die Dinger jetzt nicht weg gehen wie warme Semmeln, dann könnte der Spruch aus einer anderen Ecke kommen... also kauft! )


----------



## Trail-Fail (11. April 2013)

Und was ist, wenn man erstmal wegen der Größe probesitzen und trotzdem nicht leer ausgehen müsste?
*Wo und wann können die Testexemplare probegesessen werden, bevor alles ausverkauft ist?

*Edit: sonst bestelle ich mir einfach alle Größen und schicke den Rest zurück!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2013)

Da sind die Leute, die entscheidungsfreudig und/oder sich mit ihrer Größe sicher sind klar im Vorteil 

Die erste Möglichkeit zum Testen dürfte in Riva sein, keine Ahnung wie es bis dahin mit Bestellungen aussieht... das wäre ein Blick in die Glaskugel.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Edit: sonst bestelle ich mir einfach alle Größen und schicke den Rest zurück!!



Alle Größen vom 1er bis 3er und das was am besten zu den Tapeten passt behältste dann... Und die Versandrückläufer werden danach für die anderen günstiger als B-Ware angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael85 (11. April 2013)

Jetzt noch eine Lösung für die lieben Nachbarn damit die auch bestellen können und dann sind bald alle glücklich

LG


----------



## f4lkon (11. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurzes Update:
> 
> ...



Yeah das bedeutet auch die genauen Spezifikationen :thumbup:


----------



## kandyman (11. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Yeah das bedeutet auch die genauen Spezifikationen :thumbup:



Optimist!


----------



## vscope (11. April 2013)

Hat das schon jemand mit dem ICB versucht? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPU3HBE78B8"]Suspension test - 4 bar linkage (Specialized - FSR) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2013)

Was ein Glück nicht 

... sonst käme noch einer auf die Idee, dass dieser Test Sinn machen könnte...


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

der test sollte bei praktisch jedem Fully klappen....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2013)

vor allem:
wenn das Ding bei dem eingelegten Gang nicht so auf Kettenzug reagieren würde, dann würde es im kleinen Kettenblat (wo es drauf ankommt) sehr bescheiden funktionieren...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (11. April 2013)

Und wie sieht es mit Eingelenkern mit Bremsmomentabstützung aus?


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. April 2013)

Also... Ich war heute (weil ich eh in der Nähe war) mal beim Fahrrad-XXL in Deizisau.
Hatte einen netten Verkäufer... neues Carver-Enduro sagte ihm nichts .
Als ich dann ICB und Forumsbike sagte, klingelte es bei ihm.
Habe ihn gefragt, wann die evtl. lieferbar sind und ob man eins in "L" vorbestellen kann.

Er hat einen Kollegen angerufen und während dem Telefonat fiel schon: "alle ausverkauft".
Nachdem er aufgelegt hat, sagte er dass alle georderten ICB's bereits vorbestellt sind. Stückzahl und evtl. Größe konnte er dann nicht sagen.
Aber der Hinweis, dass ich dann einfach im Onlineshop bestellen soll 
(würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele das schon gehört haben, dass sie im Onlineshop bestellen sollen)
Ob dort genügend verfügbar sind, bzw. ob man dann auch sicher eins bekommt, konnte er mir nicht zusagen.

Hab dann noch ein bissl mit ihm geschwatzt und mich dann wieder dünne gemacht.

Wat ein Glück... hab ich schon ein RAW'n Chopped ergattert. 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Hat das schon jemand mit dem ICB versucht?
> 
> Suspension test - 4 bar linkage (Specialized - FSR) - YouTube



Was ist das für ein Bullshit...
Der hat das schon mit mehreren Rädern gemacht, warum erschliesst sich mir allerdings nicht.

Wer in Physik aufgepasst hat, weiss...

Erster Test:
- geht mit jedem Fully
- Zugkraft der Kette bewirkt Drehung der Kettenstrebe (Schwinge)

zweiter Test:
- das Masseträgheitsmoment der beschleunigten Hinterrades wird bei ruckartiger Verzögerung zu einem Drehmoment (zu rotatorischer Kraft) auf das Schwingenlager

Und jetzt??? 
Der hat doch einen an der Waffel, wenn er glaubt somit gute und schlechte Fahhräder/Hinterbauten/Federungssysteme zu selektieren.

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (11. April 2013)

Dann wird wohl bei einigen am Montag die F5-Taste heiß werden


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. April 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit Eingelenkern mit Bremsmomentabstützung aus?



Solange die Bremsmomentabstützung an der Schwinge passiert (irgendwo hinter dem Schwingenlager) sieht es genau so aus...


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

sag ich doch  geht mit jedem....

wenns nicht klappt sollte man schauen ob man einen Dämpfer dummy erwischt hat....

egal...

Das Wort ausverkauft macht mir sorgen.


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das Wort ausverkauft macht mir sorgen.



Das hat der Verkäufer nur am Telefon zu seinem Kollegen fragend gesagt. So nach dem Motto "ausverkauft?????"

Sein Kollege hat ihn dann sicher berichtigt, dass die nur alle vorbestellt sind.
So hat er es mir dann auch weiter gegeben...


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

man das wird ein lustiger Montag Nachmittag...


----------



## vscope (11. April 2013)

Ich bin dafür daß Leute die während der Entwicklungsphase mitgewirkt haben zuerst den Link in den Webshop bekommen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2013)

Ich brauch den nicht


----------



## doriuscrow (11. April 2013)

lt.animalmother schrieb:


> ich brauch den nicht


----------



## warp4 (11. April 2013)

lt.animalmother schrieb:


> ich brauch den nicht



+1

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

-1

Ich hätte den gern

G.


----------



## Fury (11. April 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wer in Physik aufgepasst hat, weiss...
> 
> ...



seh ich ei wenig anders, siehe:

http://www.konabikeworld.com/dope_ger.html


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> -1
> 
> Ich hätte den gern



-2 oder ist -1+1 = 0 ?



fury9 schrieb:


> seh ich ei wenig anders, siehe:
> 
> http://www.konabikeworld.com/dope_ger.html



Jein... beim eingelenker geht das so. bei mehr müsste der Drehpunkt der Abstützung am Rahmen wandern. aber egal...
Die Bremse kann man mit so Abstützungen sicher verbessern. 
Beim Antrieb wird das nie 0 sein. 

Finde den test eher lächerlich. Sagt über das Fahrwerk nix reales aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> -2 oder ist -1+1 = 0 ?



Nimm zur Sicherheit x(=mal)-2. Mal ist auf jedenfall immer mehr

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nimm zur Sicherheit x(=mal)-2. Mal ist auf jedenfall immer mehr
> 
> G.



Bei x0 und x1 kann ich das nicht unbedingt bestätigen...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei x0 und x1 kann ich das nicht unbedingt bestätigen...



Das sind nur die Ausnahmen, die die Regel bestätigen...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2013)

Wenn du etwas mit dem entgegengesetzten Vorzeichen multiplizierst kriegst du auch nicht mehr raus


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas mit dem entgegengesetzten Vorzeichen multiplizierst kriegst du auch nicht mehr raus



Wir wollen ja auch net mehr sondern eigentlich weniger...also mehr weniger

G.


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei x0 und x1 kann ich das nicht unbedingt bestätigen...


 und bei XX1 ?

Wenn 4 Leute in einem Haus sind und 5 gehen raus - wie viele müssen dann rein gehen damit keiner drin ist ?

OT....

Topic: kommt jetzt eigentlich ein verstell steuersatz beim icb 2? oder wird man das erst Montag sehen?


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. April 2013)

fury9 schrieb:


> seh ich ei wenig anders, siehe:
> 
> http://www.konabikeworld.com/dope_ger.html



Und wo ist die Abstützung befestigt? Richtig... Nicht an der Schwinge!
Hast du auch mal weitergelesen?



Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Solange die Bremsmomentabstützung an der  Schwinge passiert (irgendwo hinter dem Schwingenlager) sieht es genau so  aus...



Was genau siehst du anders?

Dass diese aufwändige Bremsmomentabstützung ein Exot ist, dürfte klar sein. Dass nur auf diesem Weg (Abstützung an einem Fixpunkt am Rahmen, nicht an der Schwinge) das Bremsmoment von der Schwinge ferngehalten werden kann leuchtet ein.

Dass 99% aller Hinterbauten nicht so gestaltet sind musst du eingestehen.

Und somit trifft meine Aussage auf 99% aller Hinterbaukonzepte zu...

Ein zweites funktionierendes System, das nicht so aufwändig ist wurde übrigens mal von Mert Lawill (damals noch "Yeti Cycles") entwickelt.
Zu sehen am Lawwill Hinterbau mit Bremsmomentabstützung an einem Yeti DH8 und DH9.
Dieses System stützt sicvh zwar auf der Schwinge ab, aber durch die Konstruktion des Lawwill Hinterbaus wirkt die Abstützung dem Bremsmoment auf der Schwinge entgegen und hebt sie somit (fast) auf.

Beispiel Yeti DH8 (Modelljahr 2000!!!)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und bei XX1 ?
> 
> Wenn 4 Leute in einem Haus sind und 5 gehen raus - wie viele müssen dann rein gehen damit keiner drin ist ?



Das kommt darauf an ob du es theologisch, biologisch oder mathematisch siehst

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2013)

...religiös fanatisch...



Habe vorgestern meine XX1 Kassette erhalten und fast Pipi in den Augen gehabt, weil das Ding so krass ist...


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

lol  hasifisch hat recht 

ja die xx1 Kassette ist schon ein geiles Teil. Hoffe du machst damit im Sommer viele Km und kannst dann berichten wie langlebig die ist.

wegen dem Yeti - das sollte wirklich gehen. War damals absolutes traumbike....


----------



## Kharne (11. April 2013)

VPP funktioniert nicht? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, bin noch kein VPP gefahren


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2013)

beim VPP hast ja auch immer einen drehpunkt. der wandert halt.


----------



## olsche (11. April 2013)

Onlineshop hin oder her, wenn ich hier in der Gegend kein M & L zum probieren finde kann Carver mich mal...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (11. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> VPP funktioniert nicht? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, bin noch kein VPP gefahren



Mit VPP bekommt man nur eine andere Raderhebungskurve (die mit einem fixen Drehpunkt so nicht zu erreichen ist).
Die Raderhebungskurve selbst ist aber in meinen Augen relativ unwichtig, erst recht wenn man sich damit (wie beim VPP) eine schlechtere (Seiten)Steifigkeit im Hinterbau einfängt.

Rühmliche Ausnahme mal wieder Yeti mit dem SB66 und SB95.
Das einzige VPP mit einem relativ seitensteifen Hinterbau...

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/08/yeti-sb-66-2012/


----------



## Kharne (11. April 2013)

Zieht der Kettenzug auf dem kleinen KB den Hinterbau nicht in genau eine Position, wenn der 
SAG stimmt? Oder schmeiss ich da was durcheinander?


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Zieht der Kettenzug auf dem kleinen KB den Hinterbau nicht in genau eine Position, wenn der
> SAG stimmt? Oder schmeiss ich da was durcheinander?



Du könntest bei einem VPP den virtuellen Drehpunkt genau auf die Höhe der oberen Kette legen und hättest somit in dieser Kettenposition kaum Antriebseinflüsse.

Das dumme ist nur... Du hast zwei bis drei unterschiedlich große Kettenblätter. Auf welches legst du den virtuellen Drehpunkt??? 

Weil auf jedem anderen Blatt hast du dann wieder Antriebseinflüsse...

Blöde Physik, ich weiss 
Ich würd sie auch gerne ab und zu überlisten 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> ...
> Rühmliche Ausnahme mal wieder Yeti mit dem SB66 und SB95.
> Das einzige VPP mit einem relativ seitensteifen Hinterbau...



Mein altes Duncon Tosa Inu war/ist ein VPP - funktioniert klasse und kam mir nicht wirklich weich vor. War auch kein Leichtgewicht und hatte eine schöne Fräslandschaft im Bereich der Hinterbau-Befestigung...


----------



## Kharne (11. April 2013)

Alles klar 

Deswegen wird das Canfield One auch so gerne mit 24Z Hammerschmidt gefahren.

Danke


----------



## janifabi (12. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Framekits ausgeliefert werden?


1.) mit/ohne verstellb. Steuersatz?
2.) mit/ohne Syntace X12 Steckachse?
3.) ist das Tretlager Gewinde geschnitten und das Gehäuse plangefräst?
4.) Steuer Lagersitz plan?
5.) mit/ohne Schaltauge?

ich gehe davon aus, dass der Rahmen ferig montiert mit allen Lagern kommt.

also sorry, für die Fragen.
Das ICB wird mein 1. Bike, welches ich selbst aufbauen werde.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

alles ohne Geweih... 
1. mit
2. mit
3. ja/höchstwahrscheinlich
4. gehe ich doch mal von aus 
5. mit


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2013)

Ohne steuersatz! 
war die Aussage von Stefan und von dem netten Mann des FahrradXXL in Mainz der hier im Forum zugange ist.

Ist Ã¤rgerlich, weil man dann wieder 100â¬ drauf rechnen kann!


----------



## p00nage (12. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ohne steuersatz!
> war die Aussage von Stefan und von dem netten Mann des FahrradXXL in Mainz der hier im Forum zugange ist.
> 
> Ist ärgerlich, weil man dann wieder 100 drauf rechnen kann!



Warum ärgerlich? Nen Steuersatz gehört im normall nie dazu, ist ja nen ganz normales Bauteil wie innenlager etc. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. April 2013)

Was macht denn eigentlich der Kettenstrebenschutz?

Auf den Fotos hatte nur das blaue ICB02 was Schwarzen an der Strebe, der Rest nix. Das was da war, sah irgendwie "normal" aus. Was es das, was extra entwickelt wurde?

  @Carver (nicht nur Stefan): Schick doch mal ein paar Fotos rüber.

Bei der Gelegenheit an die PMs: Nicht eine einzige Frage wegen der Ausstattungen wurde in dieser Woche von Euch beantwortet.


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Warum ärgerlich? Nen Steuersatz gehört im normall nie dazu, ist ja nen ganz normales Bauteil wie innenlager etc. ...


weil es anfangs hieß, bei den Framekits wäre der steuersatz dabei...! Weil der ja extra für den ICB konzipiert wurde (?).


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2013)

Dachte es hieß damals, das eine Kaufoption dabei war. Da man ihn ja extern wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen kann!?

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Laut Stefan ist der Strebenschutz in recht großer Stückzahl beauftragt, der soll noch an andere Bikes die die Kettenstreben übernehmen. Der kommt wohl,bin mal gespannt ob unsere RnCs schon einen haben.
Ich will es hoffen.

Der Steuersatz soll , sobald ausreichend verfügbar, auch bei XXL und Alutech erhältlich sein, aber erstmal haben die Komplettbikes Vorrang. Wenn die Ausgerüstet wurden geht der Rest/die nächste Charge wohl in den Handel.
So hieß es jedenfalls mal.


----------



## piilu (12. April 2013)

Den Steuersatz sollte es doch bei Alutech zu kaufen geben.


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dachte es hieß damals, das eine Kaufoption dabei war. Da man ihn ja extern wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen kann!?
> 
> G.


werden wir ja spätestens Montag sehen ob es eine bestelloption gibt für den Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> werden wir ja spätestens Montag sehen ob es eine bestelloption gibt für den Steuersatz.



Ne glaub ich nicht das wir das am Montag sehen. Weil ja in vornherein schon gesagt wurde das die Steuersätze ein ganzes Stück später kommen als die Rahmen.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Ich werde mir erstmal einen normalen Steuersatz einbauen und schauen wie ich mit den Winkeln klar komme. Und dann schau ich ob sich die Neuentwicklung bis Ende des Jahres bewährt hat. Wenn der zum knarzen neigt ist das nix für mich.


----------



## freetourer (12. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit an die PMs: Nicht eine einzige Frage wegen der Ausstattungen wurde in dieser Woche von Euch beantwortet.



So ist es - mir ist das Ganze mittlerweile zu blöd.

Entweder ist Stefan hier der wirklich einzige leidenschaftliche MTBer bei Carver, oder der Firma an sich ist dieses Projekt ***egal - so wirkt es zumindest auf mich.

Von den vielen hochtrabenden Ankündigen auch seitens dieses Forums alá Nuts hier genau anzukündigen und zu informieren ist ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt absolut nixhts übriggeblieben.

Vielleicht gibt es ja bei Carver doch auch jemanden, der irgendwann mal erkennt welch große Chance man hier hat versickern lassen.

Ich habe mir ja schon vor einigen Monaten ein Enduro gekauft und gerade beschlossen es diese Saison einfach durch zu fahren / bzw. mir nicht noch eins dazuzukaufen (hatte ich einfach auch aus Begeisterung an diesem Projekt in Erwägung gezogen).

Heute wurde auch der Entschluss gefasst, auch meiner Freundin ein anderes Bike zu kaufen, eben wegen der Nicht-Informationspolitik seitens Carver und der dadurch entstehenden Ungewissheit ob, wann und wo man überhaupt ein Bike kriegen könnte und in welchen Spezifikationen und mit welchem Gewicht (einfach so die Gewichte hier in den Datenblättern hier im Forum zu ändern hinterlässt eben auch bei mir ein Geschmäckle).

Die einzige maximal mögliche Reaktion ist ja der Nicht-Konsum, diese wird also hier 2 mal gewählt.

@ Carver: Bitte zur Kenntnis nehmen


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> weil es anfangs hieß, bei den Framekits wäre der steuersatz dabei...! Weil der ja extra für den ICB konzipiert wurde (?).



So hatte ich es in Erinnerung?!
Habe wohl zwischenzeitlich was verpasst...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Ähm, brauch ich nen S1 oder S3 Umwerfer bei SRAM 
In der Liste steht nur E-Type.


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2013)

die XX1 hat doch keinen Umwerfer


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Ich brauch aber erstmal ne Zeit lang einen bis die Vyro da ist 
Pfff XX1, fährt ja bald jeder.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Pfff XX1, fährt ja bald jeder.



Ja, papp ich meiner Freundin ans Stadtrad das Drecksding...


----------



## NoIdea (12. April 2013)

Hey, Gibt es denn mittlerweile wenigstens ne grobe schätzung vom release-MONAT?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

RnC sollen nächste Woche auf die Reise gehen, die Serienrahmen gehen dann irgendwie jetzt im April zum eloxieren. 
Die Framesets + die Rahmen der ICB03 gehen vermutlich grob Ende April in den Container und brauchen dann nochmal 4-6Wochen um über den Teich zu schippern. Im Zweifel wirds da wohl Ende Mai. 
Der Rest wird in TW zusammengebastelt und kommt dann hinterher, hängt vom Assembler ab, ich vermute mal irgendwann im Juni.
So hab ich es verstanden. Unten dran nochmal die Posts von Stefan.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Also die R'nC Rahmen gehen nächsten Mittwoch auf die Reise. Wenn das Zeug nicht zu lange im Zoll hängen bleibt, dann sehe ich hoffentlich schon einige R'nC Fahrer in Riva  Warum wir schon wieder so weit nach hinten gereicht wurden kann ich derzeit nicht sagen.
> 
> Was ich sagen kann ist, dass da noch mal das ein oder andere Gespräch mit unseren Zulieferern fällig wird... mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass es denen schei*egal ist, was dieses Projekt für die Community und für Carver bedeutet  Das haben wir mehr als ein mal erwähnt...
> 
> ...





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Weitere Info:
> 
> Die Framesets gehen Ende April auf die Reise. Wenige Tage später die ICB03-Rahmen, die werden wir höchstpersönlich in Deutschland montieren.





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ICB01 & ICB02 => Infos folgen, hängt vom Assembler ab





Und sollte der kleine dicke Mann der da ums Eck wohnt noch auf dumme Gedanken kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (12. April 2013)

Wundert mich irgendwie, dass noch kner an Kim Jong Un gedacht hat


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Wundert mich irgendwie, dass noch kner an Kim Jong Un gedacht hat



Ich denk da schon seit letzter Woche drüber nach. Aber dabei gehts dann nicht nur um Bikes. Da wäre alles betroffen, von Unterhaltungselektronik bis Autobauteile...


----------



## f4lkon (12. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Wundert mich irgendwie, dass noch kner an Kim Jong Un gedacht hat



Dafür werden wir wenn sie kommen evtl. noch lange vor/mit Freude strahlen ;-)


----------



## NoIdea (13. April 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother
Vielen dank für deinen post!


----------



## ruv (13. April 2013)

hi ICB/IBCler...

wie läuft das denn mit der Bezahlung, bei ner Vorbestellung im Onlineshop?

Weil Geld Zahlen, wenn mans erst im oktober oder so bekommt?

Gruß

         Ruven


----------



## warp4 (13. April 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> hi ICB/IBCler...
> 
> wie läuft das denn mit der Bezahlung, bei ner Vorbestellung im Onlineshop?
> 
> ...



Da wirst Du noch bis Montag warten müssen und Dir die Zahlungsbedingungen im Onlineshop ansehen müssen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Paramedicus (13. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Da wirst Du noch bis Montag warten müssen und Dir die Zahlungsbedingungen im Onlineshop ansehen müssen
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Wird wohl erst dienstag werden. Aber Carver hat wohl erst ordern lassen von XXL und dann bikes herstellen lassen. Also ist die hoffnung noch eins im onlineshop zu ergattern eher so lala. Schade.


----------



## doriuscrow (13. April 2013)

Ich bin auch total gespannt ... ! Es will ja leider niemand konkrete Zahlen nennen, aber es würde mich schonmal interessieren, wie in der Bikebranche so kalkuliert/prognostiziert/geschätzt wird! Oder einfach aus dem Zahlenhut ne Nummer gezogen? 
Wollen wir mal tippen? Und der am nächsten dranliegt, gibt einen aus? Lässt sich doch sicher später im Forum ermitteln, wieviele bestellt wurden, bevor die rote Lampe anging ...
Ich schätze mal:
50 Komplettbikes 
20 Framekits


----------



## Paramedicus (13. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich bin auch total gespannt ... ! Es will ja leider niemand konkrete Zahlen nennen, aber es würde mich schonmal interessieren, wie in der Bikebranche so kalkuliert/prognostiziert/geschätzt wird! Oder einfach aus dem Zahlenhut ne Nummer gezogen?
> Wollen wir mal tippen? Und der am nächsten dranliegt, gibt einen aus? Lässt sich doch sicher später im Forum ermitteln, wieviele bestellt wurden, bevor die rote Lampe anging ...
> Ich schätze mal:
> 50 Komplettbikes
> 20 Framekits



Bin ich dabei. 70 Rahmen! Aber da sind die RnC schon mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (13. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei. 70 Rahmen! Aber da sind die RnC schon mit dabei.


 
Dann gäbe es ja fast mehr individuell als Serie  ... da überlege ich es mir nochmal mit dem R'nC  ... ich will nicht das, was alle haben!


----------



## DHVEF (14. April 2013)

Das mit den permanenten Verschiebungen versteh ich nicht. Habt ihr keine Fristen und Verzugsstrafen im Vertrag festgesetzt???


----------



## Kharne (14. April 2013)

Als wenn Carver bei gefühlt 70 Rahmen da irgendwas zu sagen hat...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Als wenn Carver bei gefühlt 70 Rahmen da irgendwas zu sagen hat...



Ich gehe mal von 140 aus, aber das ändert nichts an der Richtigkeit deiner Aussage


----------



## doriuscrow (14. April 2013)

Morgen oder am Dienstag werden wir mehr wissen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Am wichtigsten ist sowieso dass am Mittwoch vierzig Rahmen Asien verlassen!

*duckundwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (14. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist sowieso dass am Mittwoch vierzig Rahmen Asien verlassen!
> 
> *duckundwech*


----------



## DHVEF (15. April 2013)

Aber es sollte doch Rahmenbedingungen geben. Sonst meinten die vielleicht nächstes Jahr April und wundern sich warum Carver es so eilig hat.


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Die sind die drüben auch nicht blöd. Wenn ein Zulieferer verspätung hat wird der Auftrag halt 
nach hinten geschoben, die Fertigung schiebt sich so immer weiter auf, weil der Fertiger dann 
nicht eben Carver zwischen schiebt sondern lieber ne Charge Speci fertig macht oder den 
Kram subcontracted.

Soll heißen: 
Die Rohre kamen zu spät, beim Rahmenbauer wurden die Sachen also nicht direkt beim Erhalt 
der Rohre geschweißt sondern hintenangeschoben, beim Eloxierer das selbe in grün, beim 
Assembler nochmal...


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2013)

also fassen wir zusammen: Haste ******** am schuh, haste ******** am schuh!


----------



## kopis (16. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Also die R'nC Rahmen gehen nächsten Mittwoch auf die Reise. Wenn das Zeug nicht zu lange im Zoll hängen bleibt, dann sehe ich hoffentlich schon einige R'nC Fahrer in Riva  Warum wir schon wieder so weit nach hinten gereicht wurden kann ich derzeit nicht sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 @stefan,

wie schaut´s aus...steht der Termin der Reise auf morgen fest? Dann sind die ja vermutlich am FR in D ! Was denkt ihr wie lange die dann zu uns brauchen? Das Bike muss zum Vatertag fertig bei mir im Keller stehen.... hab meinen Urlaub am 08.05.2013 geplant

grüße kopis


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> @stefan,
> 
> wie schaut´s aus...steht der Termin der Reise auf morgen fest? Dann sind die ja vermutlich am FR in D ! Was denkt ihr wie lange die dann zu uns brauchen? Das Bike muss zum Vatertag fertig bei mir im Keller stehen.... hab meinen Urlaub am 08.05.2013 geplant
> 
> grüße kopis



Naja, der Nuts hat im Nachbarthema heute mitte Mai geschrieben...um dich mal zu schocken

G.


----------



## kopis (16. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Also die R'nC Rahmen gehen nächsten Mittwoch auf die Reise. Wenn das Zeug nicht zu lange im Zoll hängen bleibt, dann sehe ich hoffentlich schon einige R'nC Fahrer in Riva  Warum wir schon wieder so weit nach hinten gereicht wurden kann ich derzeit nicht sagen.
> 
> Was ich sagen kann ist, dass da noch mal das ein oder andere Gespräch mit unseren Zulieferern fällig wird... mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass es denen schei*egal ist, was dieses Projekt für die Community und für Carver bedeutet  Das haben wir mehr als ein mal erwähnt...
> 
> ...





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der Nuts hat im Nachbarthema heute mitte Mai geschrieben...um dich mal zu schocken
> 
> G.



waaaaaaas.....das kann doch nicht sein 
sind die jetzt morgen im Flieger oder nicht????? Das kann doch nicht 4 Wochen dauern bis die ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2013)

die gehen morgen vll. aus der fabrik. 1-2 tage bis zum flughafen, verladen 1 tag, hier dann zoll,...

Du glaubs nicht ernsthaft das du den rahmen nächste woche bekommst? Luftfracht aus der USA hat bei mir immer so 10 werktage gedauert! (bei kleinen teilen)


----------



## kopis (16. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die gehen morgen vll. aus der fabrik. 1-2 tage bis zum flughafen, verladen 1 tag, hier dann zoll,...
> 
> Du glaubs nicht ernsthaft das du den rahmen nächste woche bekommst? Luftfracht aus der USA hat bei mir immer so 10 werktage gedauert! (bei kleinen teilen)



natürlich glaube ich nicht, dass der Rahmen nächste Woche bei mir ist...aber wir reden hier von 4 WOCHEN


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2013)

ich rede von 10 werktagen, also 2 wochen bei einem brief aus der USA via UPS.

Die dinger sind groß, kommen aus Asien,... da sinds dann vll. 15Werktage bis sie bei carver sind...
Und dann noch mal 1-3 tage zu euch raus. Ich kann schon verstehen warum nuts 4 wochen veranschlagt... ist sicher nicht die optimistischste schätzung, aber lieber so als das es sich wieder verzögert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piotrmarch (17. April 2013)

So... Are the frames on their way? What's the final version - are they sent by plane or ship?


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

The frames are currently being prepared for shipping. The aircraft will probably start on Friday. However, this information is not yet officially confirmed.


----------



## piotrmarch (17. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> The frames are currently being prepared for shipping. The aircraft will probably start on Friday. However, this information is not yet officially confirmed.



Nice. Sure it's late and all, but there is smile on my face now, becouse it means that my future frame is somewhere there now almost ready to ride;]


----------



## janifabi (29. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Weitere Info:
> 
> Die Framesets gehen Ende April auf die Reise. Wenige Tage später die ICB03-Rahmen, die werden wir höchstpersönlich in Deutschland montieren.




Hallo Stefan,

wie sieht es aus mit den Framesets?
Sind die fertig und gehen spätestens nächste Woche auf die Reise??

Und hoffentlich per Luftfracht!


Wolltest du zumindest noch klären.

Gruass
Janifabi


----------



## Aalex (29. April 2013)

die gehen echt mit luftfrcht raus?

das kann ich mir fast nich vorstellen. das veroppelt den rahmenpreis doch


----------



## janifabi (29. April 2013)

Dies war am Freitag ein Diskusionspunkt.
Stefan wollte es heute klären.


----------



## Pintie (5. September 2013)

Fehlt noch die Photostory wie man die lager tauscht....


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute. Die Frage hier geht an Carver, bzw. auch an Leute die bitte Ahnung haben: 
(Ich hab keine Ahnung von Maschinenbau, okay !)
Am Horstlink, die Aufnahme von den Lagerbuchsen, am Ende der Kettenstrebe, die Wandstärke beträgt hier ca. 3mm. Ist das wirklich stabil genug an der Stelle ? Schaut mal beim Bild #10 (Kettenstrebe, Druckstrebe und Ausfallenden) das obere Bild an, ganz rechts, das Ende der Kettenstrebe, "wo man die Lagerbuchsen zum Horstlink befestigt". Diese Streben dort sind ca. 3mm stark. Ich hab das Bike selbst auch und auch vor mir. Von daher kann ich sagen, es sind hier ca. 3mm Wandstärke beim jetztigen ICB 03 (2014). Ist das stabil genug, um damit u.a. über ein paar Jahre Downhill zu fahren, 3m Drops zu springen und einige Male in den Bikepark zu gehen ? Bitte mal ehrlich und sachlich antworten. Danke, wäre Euch sehr verbunden Carver.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Mai 2015)

Erstmal ist es eher unwahrscheinlich dass dir Carver hier antwortet, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Zur Frage: Für seinen Einsatzbereich ist es stabil genug, bis jetzt hat es keiner kaputt bekommen, auch wenn es einige im Park ziemlich krachen lassen. Mindestens ein User hat es auch schon in Whistler durch die Gegend gehetzt.

Aber wenn du es primär dafür gekauft hast um damit Downhill zu fahren und regelmäßig 3m-Drops zu springen hast du das falsche Bike, es ist immer noch ein Enduro, kein DH-Bike. 
Wenn du ein paar Mal im Jahr im Bikepark rumheizt wird es keine Probleme geben, und beim 3m-Drop mit vernünftiger Landung wird es dir auch nicht unterm Arsch zusammen klappen. Aber du bewegst dich da definitv am Rande dessen wofür das Bike gedacht ist. 
Spätestens wenn der Drop auf dem Hometrail doch nicht so dolle gebaut ist gehst du über diese Grenze hinaus. Sollte es dann versagen ist es nicht wirklich die Schuld der Konstruktion. Es ist ein Enduro, kein Freerider und kein DH-Bike. Solange du dir das vor Augen führst solltest du viel Spaß haben mit dem Ding haben. Es hält schon einiges aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (1. Mai 2015)

Hi Lt.AnimalMother,
danke für die Antwort. Werde die Mail auch an den Carver Kundenkontakt schreiben. Mal schauen, ob ich Antwort erhalte. Hab mir hier die ganze Story zu dem Bike angeschaut. Im Prinzip vertraue ich schon darauf, dass Carver weiß was Sie tun und dass Sie hier ein vernünftiges Bike zusammen gebaut haben.

Ich hab das Bike mit allem komplett und inkl. Pedale jetzt mit 13,9 kg da stehen. Natürlich fragt man sich da woher der Unterschied kommt zu einem waschechten Freerider/Downhiller mit 16-17,5 kg. 
Nein, also, es geht mir darum vlt. anzuregen diese Stelle nachzubessern für zukünftige Modelle. Diese Stelle sieht mir nicht ganz vertrauenerweckend aus, aber wie gesagt, ich hab von Metall-/Maschbau auch keine Ahnung. Aber die vergleichbare Stelle am Canyon Torque ist ca. 6 mm dick. 
Ganz klar, das ICB 03 soll ein Touren-/Enduro-Charakter behalten (also leichter sein, wie ein Freerider/DH), aber an der Stelle hätte man vlt. ein paar Gramm draufpacken können, die keinem weh getan hätten, aber dafür dem Bike vlt. etwas mehr Stabilität/Langlebigkeit geben. Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir das so.

Andererseits und ganz konkret gesagt: hier werden Videos von Carver-Teamfahrer Max Schumann gezeigt, wo er mit der Karre im Bikepark abrocken geht. Meine Frage dazu, wie oft würde er das mit dem Bike wiederholen, ohne dass ein Schaden an der Stelle auftritt ? Sollte man solche Videos zeigen ? Auch wenn Sie nicht von Carver selbst kommen. Sollte Carver für mein Gefühl doch Verantwortung übernehmen, für das, was Ihre namhaften Teamfahrer in Youtube, etc. damit präsentieren. Denn dieses Video wird, ob gewollt oder nicht, definitiv als Marketing für dieses Produkt gebraucht.
So gesehen, muss das Bike für mich und viele andere unbedarfte Freizeitbiker auch halten, was in dem Video versprochen wird, oder ? Wie gesagt, brauchen uns nicht darüber unterhalten, ob das der Sinn des Erfinders war, aber es könnte dem einen oder anderen so erscheinen, als könnte er hier ein All-Mountain mit Bikepark-Garantie bekommen. Gefährliche Sache in meinen Augen. 

Also Carver, vlt. bessert Ihr das nach*, oder erklärt es mir warum man sich die paar Gramm da sparen musste. 
Ansonsten aber, finde ich die Kiste endgeil !!!

* kauf Euch den vlt verbesserungswürdigen Hinterbau (im Prinzip nur die Kettenstrebe, die mich wundert!) mit etwas mehr Bikepark-Garantie gerne ab!!  siehe Alutech !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Mai 2015)

Nun, erstens Mal ist das Thema Carver und ICB ein eher spezielles. Carver wollte nie so wirklich den Kontakt mit dem IBC, alle am Projekt beteiligten, (Konstrukteur, zwei Produktmanager, etc.) sind nicht mehr bei Carver. Das ICB heißt jetzt CCB, CarverCommunityBike. 
Die Anfrage, ob man die überarbeitete Wippe aus Carbon für unsere ICBs bekommen könnte, wurde mehr als ausdrücklich verneint. Kurz, Carver hat, was das angeht, kein Interesse an Community-Arbeit und Aussenwirkung.
Carver ist eben nicht Alutech, mit denen jetzt das zweite Communitybike entsteht.

Und wenn ein Pro-Fahrer in nem Video so stempeln geht heißt das nicht zwingend das die Belastungen genauso hoch sind als wenn ein Ottonormalfahrer so fährt, der ist meistens weniger flüssig unterwegs  Natürlich werden die Bikes in Endurorennen hart ran genommen. Und das wird es auch halten, Vorteil der Aufnahme ist, dass sie ins Rohr gefräßt und da nix angeschweißt ist. Der Konstrukteur hat schon einige Bikes der Machart gemacht und weiß was er tut. Spätestens nachdem bei der Fanes die Kettenstreben auf dem Parkplatz kolabiert sind. 
Wie gesagt, das Bike gibt es jetzt zwei Jahre und mir ist kein gerissener Hinterbau bekannt. Und frühestens wenn es die gäbe würde Carver da was verstärken. Das Ding verträgt einiges, aber dauernd nur Bikepark ballern kann halt wenns doof läuft auch was kaputt machen.


----------



## KainerM (3. Mai 2015)

Der ICB-Hinterbau hat einige Probleme, aber am Horstlink brechende Kettenstreben gehören nicht dazu. Viel eher ist das Bike für sein Gewicht ziemlich weich, der Hinterbau bekommt schnell spiel und die meisten Bikes sind krumm. Ich hab zum Beispiel keinen Wippenversatz, dafür läuft das Hinterrad ca. 5mm außermittig und streift zeitweise am Rahmen...

Mfg


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (3. Mai 2015)

Diese Werte von wegen ziemlich weich sein hab ich auch wo gelesen , also bei mir ist der Hinterbau extrem gut zentriert, kann nichts erkennen.

In dem gleichen Bericht steht dann auch was von wegen das Bike bekommt kein Druck auf's Vorderrad -> weiß nicht was für ein Rad die da getestet haben, wirklich, das ist quatsch.

Also, Bike gestern im Rahmen einer 60 km Tour über 1500 hm getestet, bergab über die gröbsten Abfahrten, die ich am Feldberg (Ts.) kenne.

Bergauf (10 von 10 Punkten): 
Die Kiste geht berghoch und in flachen Stücken ab wie ein Rennrad (steilste Einstellung Geochip, Dämpfer/Gabel im Trailmodus, SAG (20,0% vorne, 25% hinten)) -> absolut antriebsneutraler Hinterbau (vergleichbar mit Scott Genius 700 LT), jeder Tritt = volle Power nach vorne. Hatte eigtl stets das Gefühl auch Dämpfer und Gabel offen fahren zu können. 
11-fach-Schaltung und 650B = ebenfalls nur geil ! Ich fuhr Teilstücke von mehreren km bergauf, wo eigtl. nur Vollblut-Downhiller bergrunter fahren.  

Bergab:
Hat eh jeder seine Vorlieben, ich fahre das Fahrwerk gerne hart, schnell und mit viel "Popp" (wie man das so nennt, oder?).
Die größeren Laufräder kamen mir dabei sehr positiv zum Vorschein.
Obwohl ich auch auf der steilsten Geochip-Einstellung bergab fuhr, hat man eine extrem gute Kontrolle, Laufruhe und Reserven für Gröberes.


Fazit:
"Die Maschine!" - nur geil.

Wenn das Bike jetzt noch lange hält, bin ich beruhigt das Beste für mein Geld bekommen zu haben.
Hatte mir als Alternative das Trek Slash überlegt. Das Slash 2015 muss ich sagen, kommt erst ab der Carbon-Version 9.7 an das Carver ran, vorher ist es zu schwer und die Hinterbau-Dämpfer-Kombi zu lasch (und vom Preis her, reden wir erst gar nicht ). 
Allerdings hätte ich beim Hinterbau des Treks in keiner Version Bedenken über übelste Stunts und Langlebigkeit.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Dezember 2016)

Guten Abend,

Ich bin nun seit ein paar Tagen glücklicher besitzer eines Carver ICB (Geiles Bike)   
...mit dabei waren die Ausfallenden für 27,5" und dieses komische Teil? was ist bzw.wofür ist das? eine Leitungsführung oder so??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG] 

Danke

mfg,Stefan

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2089645]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KainerM (5. Dezember 2016)

Kettenfänger, damit sich bei einer Hammerschmidt-Kurbel die Kette nicht verklemmen kann. Kannst du also im Normalfall getrost vergessen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Dezember 2016)

Super..... Danke


----------



## Zonerider (18. März 2018)

Wer bietet für diesen Rahmen Wartung und Service an?


----------

